# Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!



## FelixSch (9. Oktober 2009)

Okay, Kameraden es ist so weit!

Gemäß dieser Pressemeldung ist der Kormoran der Vogel des kommenden Jahres!

Damit will der NABU und der LBV dafür werben, dass "fischfressende Vogelarten wie der Kormoran als natürlicher Bestandteil unserer Gewässerökosysteme akzeptiert werden".

Leute, das Leben ist eben kein Ponyhof und keiner von euch ist Wendy.
Mach dich schon mal auf entsprechende Fernsehsendungen zum Thema Kormoran gefasst!


----------



## WaveLord (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

#d#d#d#d#d
Mehr hab ich dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen..
Los werden wir Ihn ja eh nicht also gewöhnen wir uns mal an Ihn.
Ich schlag dann die Grundel als Fisch des Jahres 2010 vor..


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Natur hört auf der Wasseroberfläche auf !


----------



## FelixSch (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Natur hört auf der Wasseroberfläche auf !



Von oben oder von unten kommend?

Für mich ist sie von unten spannender...


----------



## tenchhunter (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

der Gipfel der Frechheit!!!!!
Die Teichwirte müssen um ihre Existenz kämpfen, und diese Spinner wählen dieses Misvieh zum Vogel des Jahres.......mir völlig unverständlich


----------



## Colophonius (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

.....................................__................................................ 
.............................,-~*`¯lllllll`*~,.......................................... 
.......................,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll¯`*-,.................................... 
..................,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*-,.................................. 
...............,-*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.\.......................... ....... 
.............;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll\................................ 
..............\lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/.........\;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-,......................... .. 
...............\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*...........`~-~-,...(.(¯`*,`,.......................... 
................\llllllllllll,-~*.....................)_-\..*`*;..).......................... 
.................\,-*`¯,*`)............,-~*`~................/..................... 
..................|/.../.../~,......-~*,-~*`;................/.\.................. 
................./.../.../.../..,-,..*~,.`*~*................*...\................. 
................|.../.../.../.*`...\...........................)....)¯`~,.................. 
................|./.../..../.......)......,.)`*~-,............/....|..)...`~-,............. 
..............././.../...,*`-,.....`-,...*`....,---......\..../...../..|.........¯```*~-,,,, 
...............(..........)`*~-,....`*`.,-~*.,-*......|.../..../.../............\........ 
................*-,.......`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*..........|.,*...,*...|..............\........ 
...................*,.........`-,...)-,..............,-*`...,-*....(`-,............\....... 
......................f`-,.........`-,/...*-,___,,-~*....,-*......|...`-,..........\........



Mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

ohman .... was für ne Entscheidung .... #q#q#q


----------



## oli (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Vielleicht sollte es auch so heißen:

Vogel des Jahres 2010 mit den größten Populationsverlusten!!!

Lasst uns hoffen

|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## fishingexpert87 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

hammer.... ich box die kleinen trotzdem aus dem nest |supergri|supergri


----------



## bafoangler (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

..... und Obama bekommt den Friedensnobelpreis.

Die beiden Nachrichten haben mir heute gaaaaaanz gaaaaanz gründlich die Laune versaut.

Also wie kann man nur.....


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



WaveLord schrieb:


> Ich schlag dann die Grundel als Fisch des Jahres 2010 vor..



|supergri LOL


----------



## Angel-Flo (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

na dan auf gehts auf kormoranjagd bis 2010. |supergri


----------



## gründler (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

......


----------



## fishcatcher99 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich Flipp aus!#q#q#q
Wie kann man nur diese Fischfressenden Aasgeier zum Vogel des Jahres machen?#d Ich meine letztes Jahr were es der Eisvogel gewesen,was ich einfach nur TOP gefunden habe ,weil mich der anblick eines solchen Tieres (der ja innzwischen äußerst selten geworden ist) jedesmal freut! Aber diese Kormorane (von denen es ja schon fast ne überpopulation gibt) , da fehelen mir die Worte! Die haben wirklich schon manchen Teichwirt in den Ruin gestürzt! Mir wird immer von älteren Leuten,die mich beim Angeln sehen erzählt ,wie voll doch früher unsere Bäche mit Forellen und Äschen waren! Warun gibt es denn heute bei uns kaum noch Ächen? 
Passt mal auf ,nächster Vogel des Jahres wird die Saatkrähe!#d


----------



## offense80 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Dann sollten sie die Schweinegrippe auch gleich als beliebteste Krankheit dazu wählen. Wie kann man nur einen solchen Scheissvogel wählen.Der macht Teiche, Bäche und Flüsse leer, durch seinen Kot sterben massenhaft Bäume und und und. Dann können sie auch Ratten zum Tier des Jahres wählen,weil es in manchen Ländern erfolgreich Seuchen verbreitet und dadurch verhindert,das die Erde überbevölkert wird.


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Saddam Hussein - Staatsoberhaupt des Jahrhunderts. |supergri


----------



## Rhöde (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

ich streu mal salz in die wunde.




die tiere waren vor uns da und wenn es uns nicht gäbe, würde die natur das problem von ganz allein regeln.
eigentlich haben wir doch durch bebauung, umweltverschmutzung, ausrottung der natürlichen feinde usw. das ganze selbst verzapft.
jetzt haben wir den salat und wie bei so vielen derzeitigen, negativen umweltthemen, die wir selbst zu verantworten haben, wird auch noch gemotzt.
ist nun mal ein schwieriges thema und es stinkt mir selber, daß wir zuviel davon haben. aber wie gesagt, häufig wird auch hier im thread verbal über diese tiere hergezogen was das zeug hält, dabei sollten wir uns eigentlich an die eigene nase fassen.


----------



## slowhand (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Rhöde schrieb:


> ich streu mal salz in die wunde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis jetzt die einzig intelligente Aussage zwischen diesen ganzen dümmlichen Stammtischparolen...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Rhöde schrieb:


> ich streu mal salz in die wunde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



|good:

wobei es dann doch erstaunlich ist, dass die profitgeile spezies mensch diesen vernichter einer jeden teichpopulation zu ihrem vogel des jahres gekührt hat. meiner meinung nach ein keliner wiederspruch


(und mal unter uns, der sieht ja nichtmal hübsch aus )


----------



## gründler (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

......


----------



## Dart (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Rhöde schrieb:


> ich streu mal salz in die wunde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Ganze ist sicherlich hausgemacht, wobei die ursprünglichen Ursachen sicherlich anders geartetet sind.
Den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres zu machen, finde ich schon sehr zynisch...könnte fast aus einem Monty Python Film stammen, da  war das "Schwarze" wenigstens eine Kunstform des Humors.|rolleyes


----------



## Ollek (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Katze des Jahres erst mal für Dart  |muahah:

@ Rhöde |good:


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

....nicht für Chinarestaurants????
Sch... , schon wieder falsch verstanden!:c


----------



## Dart (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Katze des Jahres erst mal für Dart |muahah:


Dat ist Lord Helmchen im zarten Jugendalter.


----------



## laxen (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



bafoangler schrieb:


> ..... und Obama bekommt den Friedensnobelpreis.
> 
> Die beiden Nachrichten haben mir heute gaaaaaanz gaaaaanz gründlich die Laune versaut.
> 
> Also wie kann man nur.....



Erst "Angela und Guido" und nun das, nimmt der Irrsinn denn kein Ende?#q#q#q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

*Genial.*
Viel mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen! 
Man muss das mal aus der Sicht der Ornithologen sehen. Wer auch immer sich das hat einfallen lassen - eine absolut geniale Idee. Fast so ähnlich wie die Idee die Mühlkoppe (= Groppe) zur bedrohten Art (nach FFH-Richtlinie) zu erklären.
In Zeiten wo es einen "europäischen Kormoran-Management-Plan" gibt und wo der Kormoran jüngst in nahezu allen Bundesländern wieder zum Abschuß freigegeben wurde, ernennen die den mal spontan zum "Vogel des Jahres". Das Tierchen wird jede Menge Presse bekommen. Und dagegen kann man, bzw. können weder Angler, noch Fischer, noch Jäger, noch sonstige Neider irgendetwas machen. 

Ein solch einfaches Instrument, wie die Verleihung eines inoffiziellen Titels, reicht ganz offenbar aus um sämtliche Gegner das fürchten zu lehren.
Sorry, aber das ist schlichtweg genial! #r


Und all die Unkenrufe hier zeigen mal wieder nur, dass es sowohl an Verständnis als auch an Wissen mangelt.
Erfreut euch doch auch mal an dem Tierchen - einen kompletter Jäger gibt es so schnell nicht nochmal: Nistet auf Bäumen, kann Fliegen um seine Habitatansprüche zu maximieren, Jagd unter der Wasseroberfläche und ist dazu noch ein äußerst effektiver und cleverer Jäger, der mitunter regelrechte Jagdstrategien (in der Gruppe) offenbart.
Da haben natürliche Feinde es ganz einfach schwierig mitzuhalten. Es ist eigentlich verwunderlich, dass der Kormoran nicht längst die komplette Welt in rauhen Mengen (so wie vielleicht die Möwen) bevölkert.


----------



## Dart (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich verwunderlich, dass der Kormoran nicht längst die komplette Welt in rauhen Mengen (so wie vielleicht die Möwen) bevölkert.


Gilt der Piepmatz eigentlich auch in anderen Staaten als schützenswert ?


----------



## caddel (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Rhöde schrieb:


>



..Rhöde, ich klaue Dir mal dein Bild #h

und vor allem der Zeitpunkt ist ja genial gewählt.

2009 Fisch des Jahres der Aal weil schützenswert
der Bestand an Aal hat sich dadurch ja so dramatisch erholt, dass nun,
2010 Vogel des Jahres Kormoran weil schützenswert.

Jetzt haben wir wenigsten einen natürlichen Fressfeind und wohl besten Aaljäger und brauchen uns über die massenhaft auftretende Aalpest keine Sorgen mehr zu machen.#q

*Achtung das war tiefste Ironie.*

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## FelixSch (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich denke, keiner wird ernsthaft bestreiten, dass der Kormoran ein nicht zu unterschätzender Störfaktor ist, was die Fische anbelangt, genauso wenig, wie jemand bestreitet, das es ein heimischer Vogel ist und ihm ein rechtmäßiger Platz in unserer Fauna zusteht.
Ist jetzt allerdings eine Frage, wie die Sicht auf diese Problematik ist.
Die einen sagen, zum Schutz des Vogels ist das Sterben von Fischen ein vertretbares Übel. Andere, weil sie eben in einer anderen Lage sind, würden diesen Vogel lieber Heute als Morgen loswerden. Sogar der NABU, der ja den Vogel des Jahres kürt, bezweifelt nicht, dass er Schäden bei Fischzuchten und Teichanlagen verursacht.
Es ist also ein Frage der Ansicht, ob der Vogel beliebt ist und es ist eine Frage der Lebenslage, in der man sich befindet. Ich denke, unter Anglern wird der Kormoran in allen Ländern, die es mit größeren Populationen zu tun haben, wenig Freunde haben. Genauso wie er in allen Ländern, in denen es Vogelfreunde gibt und vor allem in denen, in welchen er wie in Deutschland fast vor der Ausrottung stand, auch Fürsprecher haben wird.

Der Kormoran ist einfach ein Vogel an dem sich die Geister scheiden und mir war klar, dass ich mit dem Erstellen dieses Themas wieder einmal eine Größere Diskusion in Gang setzte. Aber auch das gehört in ein Board, dass man Dinge, welche von Belang sind, diskutiert.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Okay, Kameraden es ist so weit!
> 
> Gemäß dieser Pressemeldung ist der Kormoran der Vogel des kommenden Jahres!
> 
> ...


 
Kormorane sollte es nur noch im Zoo geben. Diese Mistviehcher!!!:r Ich würde Sie ausrotten.

BG Nico


----------



## lausi97 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hi,bin Züchter und habe ständig mit diesen Tieren zu kämpfen,ich denke wir wollen ihn nicht ausrotten,sondern nur auf ein Umwelverträgliches maß reduzieren.Bei den Reihern ist es doch ähnlich,werden geschützt obwohl es genug davon gibt.An meinen Teichen sitzen immer so 15-20St,sodaß ich schon keine Brut mehr in diesen Teichen aufziehe.Sie sollen nur angst vor den Meschen bekommen,und nicht sitzenbleiben wenn man 3m von denen weg ist!
Deswegen wird bei uns jeder Kormoran geschossen und die Reiher verjagt|supergri.Ist meine Meinung dazu.
gruß


----------



## Jockel13883 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Die Kormoranart, die sich hier im Moment recht starlk vermehrt, ist eine aus Asien stammende Unterart. Der ursprünglich in Europe heimische Kormoran ist seit mehreren Jahrhunderten ausgestorben, war wesentlich kleiner und auf Küstengebiete beschränkt. Die neue Kormoranart kam gegen Ende des Mittelalters nach Europa, als es für kurze Zeit Mode war, mit diesen Vögeln Fische zu fangen. Als dies nicht mehr Mode war, wurden die verbliebenen Kormorane freigelassen und vermehren sich seit dem prächtig. Einen großen Bestandseinbruch gab es im 20. Jahrhundert bedingt durch Pflanzenschutzmittel, die in die Nahrungskette gelangten und die Eier der Kormoran und vieler anderer Vögel zerbrechlich machten, wodurch sie während des Brutgeschäfts zerstört wurden. Seit diese Pflanzenschutzmittel verboten sind, hat sich der Kormoran wieder prächtig vermehrt, wohl auch, weil sein natürlicher Feind, der Seeadler sehr selten ist. Es gibt mittlerweile einen europäischen Kormoranmanagmentplan, der den Abschuss der Kormorane regelt. Zu einer Ausrottung durch Jäger wird es nicht kommen, weil es sehr schwer ist, überhaupt einen Kormoran zu erlegen.

Unsere Umwelt ist ein künstliche Habitat, das durch ein künstliches Gleichgewicht geprägt ist. Ein natürliches Gleichgewicht wird sich nicht mehr einstellen, da wir dafür einfach zu viele Menschen in Deutschland sind. Also bleibt es unsere Aufgabe, das künstliche Gleichgewicht aufrecht zu erhalten. Insbesondere dadurch, bei Massenvermehrungen bestimmter Arten regulierend einzugreifen. Das ist allerdings nicht immer einfach und erfordert viel Zeit und Geld. 
Abschließend bleibt nur zu sagen, dass sich der NABU mal wieder als inkompetent in Naturschutzfragen erwiesen hat. Wenn man aber weiß, dass der NABU die Nachfolgeorganisation des deutschen Vogelschutzbundes ist, wird eine solche Wahl verständlich. Für den NABU hört ein funktionierendes Ökosystem an der Wasseroberfläche auf, ist auch viel einfacher den Leuten, die diesem Verein spenden zu verkaufen: Den Vogel kann man sehen, die fischleeren Gewässer und die vom Aussterben bedrohten Fischarten eben nicht.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Der Kormoran ist einfach ein Vogel an dem sich die Geister scheiden und mir war klar, dass ich mit dem Erstellen dieses Themas wieder einmal eine Größere Diskusion in Gang setzte. Aber auch das gehört in ein Board, dass man Dinge, welche von Belang sind, diskutiert.



das sehe ich genauso, weswegen ich solche postings:



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Kormorane sollte es nur noch im Zoo geben. Diese Mistviehcher!!!:r Ich würde Sie ausrotten.
> 
> BG Nico



für absolut unangebracht halte. das soll jetzt kein persönlicher angriff sein, aber dieses trägt nicht zum fortschritt der disskussion bei sondern ist einfach nur ein unbegründeter verbaler einwurf in den großen topf der disskussionsrunde. bitte fair und sachlich, damit dieser thread nicht so endet wie ein jeder laichdorschthread.


nun wieder zum thema: gibt es denn keine maßnahmen, um die population wieder ins gleichgewicht zu bringen? rein ökologisch gesehen ist es völlig normal, dass eine population einer art mal größer und mal kleiner wird, so ist es von mutter natur geregelt, aber solch ein überschuss tut doch echt nicht gut. woher kommt das? überzogene schutzmaßnahmen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Kormorane sollte es nur noch im Zoo geben. Diese Mistviehcher!!!:r Ich würde Sie ausrotten.




Bist ja auch ein Killer, nicht wahr?
Und ein ganz gefährlicher bestimmt noch dazu...
#q

In meiner Anglernachbarschaft leben im Herbst und Winter seit Jahren HUNDERTE von Kormoranen. Und wisst ihr was? Passt schon! Die stressen mich sowas von gar nicht. Und so ganz nebenbei ist an einigen dieser "bedrohten" Gewässer auch noch ein sehr gutes Zanderjahr. Wie geht das eigentlich??? Rechnet man die Zahlen so mancher selbsternannter Statistikspezialisten aus diversen Threads mal hoch, so wären auch unsere Gewässer längst ratziputz leer. Sind sie aber nicht. 

Und das Bild mit dem Aal im Maul des Kormorans. Was ist für den GESAMTBESTAND des Aales wohl entscheidender: Der Mensch, der sowohl unpassierbare Staustufen und kleinhechselnde Turbinen baut, Aale zu Hunderten zum Frühstück schlürft und zu guter Letzt Satzaale in Gewässer einbringt, aus denen der Aal niemals mehr abwandern kann oder ein Vogel, der den Leckerbissen Aal verständlicherweise auch nicht verschmäht?

Leute, nehmt mal die "Ich will alles haben"-Sportfischerbrille runter und erweitert euren Horizont. Würde dem ein oder anderen tatsächlich gut tun. 

Und den Link zu dem Trööt, in dem größtenteils recht sachlich diskutiert wurde, gibt´s auch noch:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142017


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> nun wieder zum thema: gibt es denn keine maßnahmen, um die population wieder ins gleichgewicht zu bringen? rein ökologisch gesehen ist es völlig normal, dass eine population einer art mal größer und mal kleiner wird, so ist es von mutter natur geregelt, aber solch ein überschuss tut doch echt nicht gut.


Nur mal am Rande erwähnt:
Der Bestand an Kormoranen in Deutschland ist schon seit 10 Jahren (zehn!) rückläufig.
Aber sowas will man als Angler natürlich nicht hören... :g


@ Kohlmeise:


----------



## FelixSch (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ Dorsch Freak:
Klar gibt es das. Wie du schon sagst, es ist ganz normal, dass die Population einer Art mal größer und mal kleiner wird.
Nur sind wir eben nur schwer davon zu überzeugen, dass dies auch mal die Fischbestände sein könnten. Verschwindet der Fisch, verschwindet der Kormora. Der Fisch blüht wieder auf, der Kormoran wächst nach... Schweinezyklus.

Nur sind wir nicht willens, zu akzeptieren, dass der Kormoranbestand über die Fischmenge gesteuert wird. Interessenskonflikt.
Und so wollen wir immer gerne den Bestnad regulieren, ohne einen anderen anzutasten.


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ausrrrrrrrrrrotten! Jenau!


----------



## caddel (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Bist ja auch ein Killer, nicht wahr?
> Und ein ganz gefährlicher bestimmt noch dazu...
> #q
> 
> ...




Ich glaube da hast Du mich falsch verstanden. Der Kormoran ist und bleibt der wohl beste Aaljäger nach dem Wels und mein Posting bezog sich einzig und allein auf den Widerspruch
Fisch des Jahres 2009   Aal
Vogel des Jahres 2010  Kormoran
Das wir, die Menschheit allgemein, Angler wie auch Fischer ebenfalls dem Aal, teilweise sogar noch in der Wachtumsphase namens Glasaal nachstellen ist unbestritten. 

Tut mir leid wenn es falsch rüber gekommen ist.

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Nur jeder Tote Kormoran ist ein guter Kormoran. Wenn Ihr Nester seht müsst Ihr Eiswürfel reinwerfen oder die Eier zerstören. Das ist die einzige Lösung gegen dieses Drecksvieh.


----------



## caddel (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



MegabassDestroyer schrieb:


> Ausrrrrrrrrrrotten! Jenau!




Warum versuchts Du mit solchen Posts, den Thread zu zerstören ?

Ganz ehrlich: Ich finde das "weiche warme Masse"


----------



## Hanns Peter (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hallo Zusammen,

hier kommt die Pressemeldung unserer Verbände - und das auch als gemeinsame Pressemeldung:

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/detail.php?objectID=6847&class=106#

Gruß
HaPe


----------



## caddel (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Nur jeder Tote Kormoran ist ein guter Kormoran. Wenn Ihr Nester seht müsst Ihr Eiswürfel reinwerfen oder die Eier zerstören. Das ist die einzige Lösung gegen dieses Drecksvieh.




Dito. zu meinem Vorpost


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



caddel schrieb:


> Tut mir leid wenn es falsch rüber gekommen ist.




Nee, schon klar!
#h
Musste aber dennoch was dazu schreiben, wenn auch nur, um mal die nichtige Bedeutung des Kormoranfrasses im Vergleich zu menschlichen Aktivitäten darzustellen. Es wird zwar sein, wie immer: Verstehen tut´s eh nur der, der es davor schon verstanden hat, aber was soll´s. 
#c


----------



## Raketenjonny (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

hallo leute... also jetzt wundert mich nichts mehr... wisst ihr... der mensch ist das schlimmste tier und hat es in ca. 100 jahren geschafft, seinen lebensraum so zu zerstören... das nachkommende generationen kaum noch eine chance haben dies wieder hinzubekommen. klar... der vogel ist kein anglerfreund... und manche mögen einfach nur neidisch über die fangerfolge sein die dieser vogel vorweisen kann... und doch hat dieser vogel ein recht auf dasein.... das die nabu diesen vogel gewählt hat hat sicher damit zu tun das er wieder zum abschuss in einigen bundesländern freigeben wurde.
aber ist dieser vogel wirklich das problem?
ich sage nein..  
als ich ein kleiner junge war... herrje... ist lange her aber da gab es in den bächen der umgebung riesige rotaugenschwärme und barschschwärme... nach und nach wurde das wasser brauner und die fische verschwanden... nicht wegen des kormorans sondern durch uns...
der aal der in der elbe immer weniger wird... war es der komoran? oder war es der mensch? glasaale werden zu miliarden weggefangen... 
durch die elbvertiefung entstehen immer größere sauerstofflöcher... der fisch kommt da nicht durch... 
die menschen fischen rasend schnell die meere leer... habt ihr euch mal gefragt warum der hering im herbst wieder in die förde schwimmt?  macht mich echt nachdenklich.

die ganzen angelvereine und die fischereiverbände machen es einfach in deutschland falsch...  mit ihren blöden gesetzen und bestimmungen...  man sollte ersteinmal die marke teurer machen... dann sollten es gefördert werden das es mehr gastangler gibt... und nicht alle verscheuchen die nicht im verein sind.... so ein blödsinn...

nein...geld dafür kassieren und dies in neue brut investieren. und noch mehr...

also... die probleme kommen nicht durch diesen vogel... bestimmt nicht. auch wenn er natürlich einige teichpächter und züchter zugrunde richtet...

wir sollten versuchen mit der natur zu leben und nicht gegen sie...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Nur jeder Tote Kormoran ist ein guter Kormoran.




Noch ein Killer! Du zockst zu viele Ballerspiele, Mann...
#d


----------



## caddel (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Noch ein Killer! Du zockst zu viele Ballerspiele, Mann...
> #d



Zeigt doch schon der Nickname.:m

und der hier ist genau richtig
Verstehen tut´s eh nur der, der es davor schon verstanden hat


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Viele dieser Antworten hier zeigen deutlich, warum beispielsweise die Ornithologen in jeder Diskussion mit Anglern die Nase vorn haben.
Und da wundert sich noch jemand, dass viele Angler den "Tierfreunden" ein Dorn im Auge sind?

Mutter Natur besteht noch aus anderen Dingen außer Wasser und Fischen. :g



Wenn ich mir den Link, bzw. die Erklärungen der Anglerverbände so durchlese, fällt mir wie gesagt nur eines ein:
*"GENIAL!"*


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja ist halt ne bedrohte Tierart ^^
> 
> Und Jäger und co. sind schuld das er nicht weniger wird ^^
> 
> ...



Da setze ich ein dickes Ausrufezeiochen dahinter und spendiere gleich mal ein Dutzend Schrotpatronen über 3.8gr/Kugel.


----------



## Bungo (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Das ist wirklich ein Armutszeugnis!


Es sind so viele Züchter die schon durch Kormoraneinfall pleite gegangen sind, und Gewässer wurden nachhaltig geschädigt.

Keiner dieser Leute weiß wirklich was der Kormoran anrichtet.
Das sind auch die selben die Wasserkraft immer noch als saubere Energie preisen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Viele dieser Antworten hier zeigen deutlich, warum beispielsweise die Ornithologen in jeder Diskussion mit Anglern die Nase vorn haben.



Das kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Auch unter Ornithologen gibt es mehr als ausreichend verblendete und engstirnige Zeitgenossen, die nur unqualifiziertes Zeugs von sich geben.

Das Problem liegt darin, dass Angler- wie auch Jäger - in erster Linie aktive Naturnutzer sind, während die Tierfreunde scheinbar keiner Fliege ein Haar krümmen. 
In der großen neutralen Masse der vollkommen naturentwöhnten Menschen haben die ein scheinbar ehrenvolleres Anliegen. 

Und genau da, nämlich bei den Naturentwöhnten, liegt das eigentliche Problem. Da ändert auch die Tatsache nix, wenn ein natürentwöhnter eines Tages das Angeln für sich entdeckt, oder sich ein Fernglas vor den Bauch hängt um Vögel zu beobachten, und nicht mehr neutral ist. Ahnung von der Natur und deren Zusammenhängen hat er trotzdem nicht. 
So kommen dann Aussagen zustande, wie sie hier und da zu lesen sind.


----------



## FelixSch (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Na ja, vermutlich hat es auch damit zu tun, dass sich der Ornithologe als solcher doch eher theoretisch mit seinem Hobby befasst, Angeln jedoch ein eher handfestes Hobby ist. Der Angler sitzt am Wasser, der Ornithologe liest über seinen Lieblingsvogel Bücher. Okay, manchmal beobachtet er sie auch.. Und so fällt, zumindest denke ich das, dem gemeinen Ornithologen die Argumentation vielleicht etwas leichter, weil er eben dauerhaft sich theoretisch damit beschäftigt. Leichter als dem Otto-Normal-Angler.
Das soll den Angler als solchen nicht schlecht machen. Ich will damit nur ausdrücken, das die beiden Hobbys eben von grundlegend anderer Natur sind.

Und vor allem diejenigen, die wirklich von der Problematik betroffen sind, die argumentieren natürlich dann in einer emotional ganz anderen Liga als derjenige, der sich über das Gedeihen eines Vogels freut und ansonsten keine weiteren Anliegen hat.


----------



## blau weißer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Raketenjonny schrieb:


> hallo leute... also jetzt wundert mich nichts mehr... wisst ihr... der mensch ist das schlimmste tier und hat es in ca. 100 jahren geschafft, seinen lebensraum so zu zerstören... das nachkommende generationen kaum noch eine chance haben dies wieder hinzubekommen. klar... der vogel ist kein anglerfreund... und manche mögen einfach nur neidisch über die fangerfolge sein die dieser vogel vorweisen kann... und doch hat dieser vogel ein recht auf dasein.... das die nabu diesen vogel gewählt hat hat sicher damit zu tun das er wieder zum abschuss in einigen bundesländern freigeben wurde.
> aber ist dieser vogel wirklich das problem?
> ich sage nein..
> als ich ein kleiner junge war... herrje... ist lange her aber da gab es in den bächen der umgebung riesige rotaugenschwärme und barschschwärme... nach und nach wurde das wasser brauner und die fische verschwanden... nicht wegen des kormorans sondern durch uns...
> ...


 


Hallo zusammen,

bin auch dafür den Kormoran auf ewig zu schützen, und gleichzeitig für ein Aal fang Verbot damit er auch immer schön fett zu fressen hat:v.

Alles gute den Kormoran


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Kormoran Vogel des Jahres! Na super! Dann aber bitte auch gleich die Wollhandkrabbe als "Krebstier des Jahres" oder die Wanderratte als "Nagetier des Jahres".....#d

Oder die Stubenfliege als "Insekt des Jahres"

Die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle.....:r:c#d


----------



## Nitro (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

zuerst der Eisvogel dann der Kuckkuck jetzt die schwarze Pest was für ein Abstieg!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Nabend,


FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande erwähnt:
> Der Bestand an Kormoranen in Deutschland ist schon seit 10 Jahren (zehn!) rückläufig.
> Aber sowas will man als Angler natürlich nicht hören... :g


 
Jo , das stimmt. Kenn auch Gewässer an denen es nur noch wenige Kormorane gibt. Achja , leider ist dort noch mehr rückläufig. Den Fischer gibts da nicht mehr und die Angler auch nicht .......... ist ja kein Fisch mehr da.......


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



FelixSch schrieb:


> @ Dorsch Freak:
> Klar gibt es das. Wie du schon sagst, es ist ganz normal, dass die Population einer Art mal größer und mal kleiner wird.
> Nur sind wir eben nur schwer davon zu überzeugen, dass dies auch mal die Fischbestände sein könnten. Verschwindet der Fisch, verschwindet der Kormora. Der Fisch blüht wieder auf, der Kormoran wächst nach... Schweinezyklus.
> 
> ...




Diese gegenseitige Regulation bildet die Grundlage der heutigen Ökologie :m so funktioniert das nunmal in der Natur, wenn der Mensch sich einfach mal raushält. Ich sagte nicht, dass man die Dinge so lassen soll wie sie sind, ich sagte nur, dass solch eine Regelung normal ist. Klar treten da verschiedene Spezies in einen Kampf um das Futter und somit auch ums Überleben, aber wie sagte schon der gute alte DARWIN? "Survival of the fittest!"


----------



## FelixSch (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Klar treten da verschiedene Spezies in einen Kampf um das Futter und somit auch ums Überleben, aber wie sagte schon der gute alte DARWIN? "Survival of the fittest!"



Was gerne falsch übersetzt wird mit "Überleben des Stärkeren" eigentlich heißt es "Überleben des Angepassteren"!


----------



## ray (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Gottseidank gab es hier auch ein paar vernünftige Beiträge, sonst müsste ich mich jetzt vor Scham in eine Ecke setzten.

Jeder der hier den Abschuss / Massentötungen von Kormoranen fordert hat meiner Meinung nach am Wasser nichts verloren. Vor allem diejenigen, die angeln weil sie so gerne Zeit in der Natur verbringen.

Selbst wenn Kormorane Probleme bei den Fischpopulationen Probleme verursachen freue ich mich doch viel mehr darüber ein vom aussterben bedrohte Art wieder bei uns sehen zu dürfen als mich über ein paar Fische weniger zu ärgern. Und vor allem gibt es bestimmt nicht zu viele Kormorane, wohl eher zu wenig Fische.

Außerdem haben wir es uns letztendlich selbst zuzuschreiben wenn in einigen Gebieten zu viele Kormorane vorkommen - schließlich haben WIR alle größeren Freßfeinde vernichtet und so für perfekte Bedingungen gesorgt...

Das Fischer oder Teichwirte sich über Kormorane ärgern kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber auch  da müsste es eher Hilfe vom Staat geben, wenn wir es mit dem Naturschutz wirklich ernst meinen.  Einem Kormoran kann man es ja kaum vorwerfen sich an einem so reich gedeckten Tisch zu bedienen.

Und ich finde die Wahl zum Vogel des Jahres auch garnicht so schlecht, schließlich zeigt der Kormoran ganz deutlich, dass Arten mit entsprechenden Schutzmaßnahmen auch gerettet werden können.

Jan


----------



## snofla (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Nur jeder Tote Kormoran ist ein guter Kormoran. Wenn Ihr Nester seht müsst Ihr Eiswürfel reinwerfen oder die Eier zerstören. Das ist die einzige Lösung gegen dieses Drecksvieh.






caddel schrieb:


> Dito. zu meinem Vorpost





habt ihr euch überhaupt mal mit dem Vogel befasst,wir können nur hoffen das es keiner so macht wie ihr es hier fordert:v


----------



## lausi97 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@all ,die den Kormoran als Schützenzwert erachten:

*Füttert ihr ihn doch mal*,kostet mich mehrere *TAUSEND euro im Jahr*.

Ausserdem möchte ich euer Gesicht sehen,wenn er euren Teich an einem Tag leergefischt hat.

Ich will ihn nicht ausrotten ,sondern nur dezimieren und ängstlicher machen,damit eine gesunde Population für die Umwelt übrig bleibt.
In unseren Bächen gibt es so auch zum bsp.keine Äschen mehr,auch die Laichrückkehrer werden immer weniger.
gruß


----------



## CarpMetty (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Kormoran Vogel des Jahres! Na super! Dann aber bitte auch gleich die Wollhandkrabbe als "Krebstier des Jahres" oder die Wanderratte als "Nagetier des Jahres".....#d
> 
> Oder die Stubenfliege als "Insekt des Jahres"
> 
> Die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle.....:r:c#d


Bitte nix gegen Ratten!
Hab hier drei kleine Strolche rumflitzen, für mich die süßesten Tiere der Welt, auch wenn man sie nicht wirklich mit normalen Ratten vergleichen kann!
Sorry, wegen |offtopic


----------



## gründler (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

......


----------



## daci7 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

h00ray, konversation auf allerhöchstem niveau... naja, so schlimm auch wieder nicht, waren ja dochnoch ein paar vernünftige beiträge zwischen ner menge mist!
dann geb ich mal auchnoch meinen senf dazu:

erstmal find ich es unglaublich lächerlich wie sich manche angler über den kormoran aufregen. teichwirte und leute die vom der fischzucht leben, ok die haben alles recht dazu, aber angler? nein. man kann sich über den vogel aufregen, weil er die fischzuchten leerfuttert, aber in unsere heimischen gewässer gehört er nunmal. 
und wenn sich hobbyangler aufregen, weil sie evtl ein paar fische weniger im jahr fangen oder weil sie neidisch sind da der kormoran schneller und effektiver fängt kann ich echt nur drüber lachen.
vielleicht sollte man auch direkt dran denken, dass der seeadler und der fischadler sowie der fischotter ähnlich "gefährlich" sind, nicht das die sich wieder bei uns ansiedeln...

die möglichkeit den fischbestand so zu beeinträchtigen haben WIR dem kormoran nunmal gegeben. alleine wäre der nie im stande gewesen zb die äschenpopulation zu gefährden, aber da wir durch die wasserverschmutzung usw. diese schon so beeinträchtigt haben wirken sich andere faktoren (wie der kormoran) nun eben heftiger aus. genau das gleiche ist der fall beim aal.

vom nabu ists natürlich nen kluger schachzug den vogel soz. "heilig zu sprechen", aber mal ehrlich: der vogel ist auch mal interessant, super angepasst, hübsch und was weiß ich nich noch alles.

gegen den gezielten abschuss an teichanlagen habe ich nichts einzuwenden, aber in unseren heimischen ökosystemen gibt es wesentliche schlimmere gestalten und ganz an der spitze des übels steht nunmal der mensch |rolleyes

ich hab übrigens heute wieder einen gesehn und mich drüber gefreut 

grüße, david


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



daci7 schrieb:


> gegen den gezielten abschuss an teichanlagen habe ich nichts einzuwenden, aber in unseren heimischen ökosystemen gibt es wesentliche schlimmere gestalten und ganz an der spitze des übels steht nunmal der mensch |rolleyes




Genauso siehts aus.


----------



## Fanne (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Warum jemanden Ausrotten der länger auf Erden ist wie der  Mensch ?

Ob dieser Vogel nun geschützt ist oder nicht ! Er ist einfach Teil dieser Welt und muss nicht unbedingt geschadet werden!


Wie gesagt viel viel schwund von Teils jungen Petrijüngern , auch von Erwachsenen hier zulesen! Da erfreu ich mich über solche Beiträge alá Kohlmeise und Co ,  die einwenig gebildeter an diese Diskussion rangehen!


Ansonsten tottet ruhig die ganze Natur aus , Hauptsache IHR habt euren Fisch in der Pfanne!


----------



## angelpfeife (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



gründler schrieb:


> Muss ich dich leider enttäuschen,einige Länder....verbieten das Jagen mit Bleischrot Schrot allgemein am Gewässer,es sind nur Stahlschrote erlaubt oder Kugelgeschosse die nicht Bleihaltig sind.
> 
> Stahlschrot bedeutet die Flinte muss Stahl beschossen sein,mit einer normalen Flinte macht man sich mit Stahlschrot die Läufe kaputt,wieviele Jäger kaufen sich extra ne Stahlbeschossene Flinte???? Nicht viel!Ausser die neuen Flinten die jetzt so Produziert werden,die sind fast alle ab Werk Stahlbeschossen,aber wer kauft dauernd neue Flinten Büchsen bei heutigen Preisen Vorschriften.......genau soviele ich merke ihr versteht mich ^^
> 
> ...


Ach da gibt es noch so zwei nette Luftgewehre von Weihrauch und Diana. Haben beide ne V(1)=280m/s was nem Kleinkalieber entspricht|rolleyes. Ist mit etwas Pech sogar bei Menschen tödlich und bei den Preisen von nichmal 5 cent pro diabolo wäre das schonmal keine sonderliche finanzielle Belastung.... aber du sagts es in deinem letzten Satz ja schon
Obama kriegt den Nobelpreis, Kormoran wird Vogel des Jahres... Ach ich sag nichts mehr#d


----------



## atze83 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

#c
da machste nix, da guckste nur


----------



## gründler (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

......


----------



## Squirrelina (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



gründler schrieb:


> Einige leute hier sehen ab und zu ein zwei drei Schwarze,es gibt aber bereiche in De.da leben auf zb.10km Wasser 3000 und mehr Vögel.
> 
> Und da finden Menschen die mit fischen zu tun haben dieses gar nicht mehr lustig.
> 
> ...


 

so siehts nämlich aus nur die leute die die masse sehen verstehen dies-ich bin oft mit meinem freund an der müritz udn was da am morgens nachm hell werden zum frühstück fliegt ist einfach nicht mehr akzeptabel!!!!!!:v


----------



## Dart (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



daci7 schrieb:


> ...erstmal find ich es unglaublich lächerlich wie sich manche angler über den kormoran aufregen. teichwirte und leute die vom der fischzucht leben, ok die haben alles recht dazu, aber angler? nein. man kann sich über den vogel aufregen, weil er die fischzuchten leerfuttert, aber in unsere heimischen gewässer gehört er nunmal.


Zu dem Thema solltest du mal Angelvereine befragen, die seit Jahrzehnten Bäche und kleinere Flüsse in der Forellen,-und Äschenregion bewirtschaften.....stimmt schon, man sieht dort nicht mehr viele Kormorane...ist ja nix mehr zum futtern da.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich denke wenn man diesen Vogel auf bestimmte stückzahlen dezimiert, kann man damit leben. Sie haben ja auch ein Recht auf Leben, deshalb muss hier nicht gleich von ausrotten gesprochen werden. Klar ärgert es den anglern und auch mich, wenn man so einen Vogel nur zu sehen bekommt(was ja recht oft passiert). Mit nur kleinen maßnahmen würde man bestimmt den Kormoran in den griff bekommen....nun das hat uns jetzt Nabu "versaut".


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Das Problem ist doch nicht der Kormoran an sich. Den kriegt man ja so langsam dank entsprechender Kormoranmanagementbemühungen in den Griff.

Das Problem ist, dass genau wegen dieser Bemühungen, welche die Politik dank stetiger Bemühungen und guten Argumenten von Leuten, deren Natur nicht an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört, die spendensammelnden Schützer gerade mangels eigener Argumente nun versuchen, dass mittels "Vogel des Jahres" nun in die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen.

Da die spendensammelnden Schützer keine vernünftigen Argumente gegen ein vernünftiges Management haben, wird durch diese Aktion eben einfach versucht, das über Medien/Öffentlichkeit wieder zu kippen.

Logischerweise sehen alle Gruppierungen (Naturnutzer genauso wie Schützer) alles aus der eigenen Warte. 

Wie so oft in der Politik muss man aber auch einsehen, dass alles "Extreme" eher Probleme verursacht als löst.

Und es gibt ja da mehrere Extreme, sowohl die Angler, die sagen: 
"Alle Kormorane ausrotten" 
Wie auch die spendensammelnden Schützer, die meinen: 
"Alle Kormorane retten"...

Eigentlich muss es nur darum gehen, diesen Extremisten keinen politischen Einfluss zu geben, sondern der "vernünftigen Mitte mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand" mehr Einfluss besorgen...

Und das dürfte wie immer die Mehrzahl sein. Die, die begreifen dass man die Uhr nicht mehr in den Urwald zurückdrehen kann, sondern dass man unsere Kulturlandschaften (wozu auch jedes Gewässer gehört) dank jahrtausende dauernder Eingriffe durch den Menschen nicht einfach sich selbst überlassen kann. Sondern eben versuchen muss, diese mit der jahrtausende altenm Tradition und Kultur im weitgehendst möglichen Einklang mi der Natur so zu erhalten, dass die Menschheit sie weiter vernünftig nutzen kann.

Und zwar die gesamte Menschheit:
Sowohl die Kormoranbeobachter/schützer wie auch Angler und Teichwirte...

Also muss die Devise klar sein:
Wehrt euch gegen Extremismus (aller Seiten!!)!!


----------



## Ollek (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also muss die Devise klar sein:
> Wehrt euch gegen Extremismus (aller Seiten!!)!!



|good: und evtl sollte man auch einmal anfangen nicht in jedem Schützer gleich Spendensammler zu sehen/vermuten denen ihre Spenden offenbar mehr wert sind als das für was sie einstehen.

Ich denke aber mal was Peta und Co angeht sind wir einer Meinung. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



> und evtl sollte man auch einmal anfangen nicht in jedem Schützer gleich Spendensammler zu sehen/vermuten denen ihre Spenden offenbar mehr wert sind als das für was sie einstehen.


Nicht im "Fußvolk", da hast Du recht.

ABER:
Die professionellen schützenden Spendensammler haben es dank erstklassiger Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geschafft, dass auch die Medien/Journalisten und die Politik es als "political incorrect" ansehen, wenn man nur in Erwägung zieht, dass es einem Biotop und dessen Tierbestand auch nützten könnte, wenn man rechtzeitig regulierend (also tötend!) eingreift.

Und dadurch haben sie viele Anhänger/Spender gewonnen (oben genanntes "Fußvolk"), die oft mit viel Engagement aber ebenso oft mit genauso wenig Verstand und Verständnis für Zusammenhänge in der Natur alles verdammen, was die Natur nutzen will...

Und da leben diese Spendensammler verdammt gut von................

Denn es wird das eingenommene Geld ja seltenst für Projekte eingesetzt, sondern zumeist für Werbung/Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, um noch mehr Spenden zu bekommen. In den Bilanzen liest sich das dann aber anders, weil eben die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit da auch als "schützerisches Projekt" gesehen wird. Viele würden da wohl kaum mehr spenden, wenn das mal ehrlich auseinander gehalten würde....

Nochmal zur Klarstellung:
Ich verurteile kein Fußvolk, sondern nur die Strukturen und die "Macher"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

PS:
Würden die Schützer das Geld statt für Propaganda dafür ausgeben, dass die Kormorane in jedem Gewässer genug zu fressen haben und dennoch Angler, Fischer, Teichwirte etc. ihren Anteil bekommen, würde keiner jammern (naturnaher Rückbau der Gewässer, Besatzmaßnahmen auch mit "billigem Futterfisch" (man muss ja nicht wie in der Schlei Millionen für Schleischnäpel ausgeben, die dann als Kormoranfutter enden), und, und, und ..).........


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also muss die Devise klar sein:
> Wehrt euch gegen Extremismus (aller Seiten!!)!!


Aber genau dieser Extremismus (beider seiten) ist doch erst das, woran sich die Mitte orientieren kann!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



> Aber genau dieser Extremismus (beider seiten) ist doch erst das, woran sich die Mitte orientieren kann!


Stimmt, man braucht erst Feuer, sonst ist ja die Feuerwehr nutzlos....

;-)))))))


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Aber genau dieser Extremismus (beider seiten) ist doch erst das, woran sich die Mitte orientieren kann!



Ja, das stimmt. Das Problem ist aber, dass die " Mitte " zum großen Teil gar nicht mehr in der Lage ist, die Argumente beider Seiten richtig zu gewichten. So, wie es auch unter den " Extremen " sehr viele Mitläufer und Nachplapperer gibt. Das Naturverständnis geht doch mit jeder Generation ein wenig mehr verloren und ist bei den jüngsten zum überwiegenden Teil allenfalls noch rudimentär vorhanden. 
Entscheidungen werden doch heute nicht mehr nach Fakten getroffen, sondern nach dem " was sich am besten anhört ". Falls man überhaupt noch eine Entscheidung trifft, denn sehr vielen ist es einfach egal. 

Der Wurm steckt nach m.M. ganz eindeutig im Bildungssystem. Naturkundeunterricht findet doch kaum noch statt, und wenn dann sehr oft mit globalem Hintergrund wie Umweltschutz und Regenwald und die damit verbunden Trennung in " Gut " und " Böse ". Gut und Böse gibt es aber in der Natur nicht. Es gibt weder den bösen Kormoran, noch den guten Fisch. Um das zu verstehen ist der beste Weg, die Natur vor der eigenen Haustüre zu kennen. Das ist die Basis dafür, auch andere, weitreichendere Themen richtig zu werten. 
Solange dieses Basiswissen in der breiten Masse nicht vorhanden ist werden diejenigen am meisten Gehör finden, die die beste Werbung machen. Und da sind sämtliche Schützerverbände den Anglern haushoch überlegen. 

Wenn es dazu noch eines Beweises bedurft hätte, so wäre der mit dem Marketinggag " Kormoran wird Vogel des Jahres " ja eindeutig erbracht.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

|good:


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



slowhand schrieb:


> Bis jetzt die einzig intelligente Aussage zwischen diesen ganzen dümmlichen Stammtischparolen...



Hmmm fällt diese Antwort auch mit darunter?


----------



## herrmänn11 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

ich weis garnicht worüber sich hier im board nun aufgeregt wird. komoran vogel des jahres 2010 ja und. ich glaub nicht das der vogel nun aufhört fisch zu fressen, oder das irgend welche fischwirte nun wieder eine existens finden, weil denn doch lieber nen anderer vogel zum jahresvogel gewählt wird. ich mag den komoran auch nicht besonders, aber wie ralle 24 schon geschrieben hat, der gehört nunmal zu unserer natur dazu. ich denke wir menschen machen viel mehr kaputt in unserer nartur, auch von uns anglern, das fängt mit einen angelgten angelplatz an, wo schilfgürtel platt gemacht werden, oder sträucher und ganze bäume gerodet werden, damit wir mehr platz zum angeln haben. wie oft wurde hier schon über vollgemüllte angelplätze geschrieben, jeden hat es gestört und keiner hats getan. ich denke ein paar jahrzehnte zurück, wo die mauer in den osten noch stand, da bekamen wir vom ostdeutschen und einigen angrenzenden ländern so viel müll in unseren gewässern gespült, darüber hat sich aber kaum jemand beschwert. so und nun will sich jemand übern nen vogel beschweren der sich sein fisch zum überleben holt, hey, macht die augen auf und denkt mal ein ganz klein wenig nach.


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Raketenjonny schrieb:


> hallo leute... also jetzt wundert mich nichts mehr... wisst ihr... der mensch ist das schlimmste tier und hat es in ca. 100 jahren geschafft, seinen lebensraum so zu zerstören... das nachkommende generationen kaum noch eine chance haben dies wieder hinzubekommen. klar... der vogel ist kein anglerfreund... und manche mögen einfach nur neidisch über die fangerfolge sein die dieser vogel vorweisen kann... und doch hat dieser vogel ein recht auf dasein.... das die nabu diesen vogel gewählt hat hat sicher damit zu tun das er wieder zum abschuss in einigen bundesländern freigeben wurde.
> aber ist dieser vogel wirklich das problem?
> ich sage nein..
> als ich ein kleiner junge war... herrje... ist lange her aber da gab es in den bächen der umgebung riesige rotaugenschwärme und barschschwärme... nach und nach wurde das wasser brauner und die fische verschwanden... nicht wegen des kormorans sondern durch uns...
> ...



Sorry aber schreibst du im Namen der Peta???


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Das totale Ausrotten des Kormorans ist ja nun absoluter Quatsch, aber ich denke mal das eben einige Anger sehr "angefressen" sind wenn sie den Namen Kormoran hören oder lesen, und da kommt es zu dieser ersten Reaktion. Würde man sich mit ihnen länger unterhalten,würden sie es sicher auch eingestehen, das es Blödsinn ist. 
Nur genauso ein Schwachsinn ist es hier von einigen zu lesen, das es Angler gibt, die NEIDISCH auf den Kormoran sind, weil dieser erfolgreicher "fischt"!!!
Wie kann man bitte auf einen VOGEL neidisch sein??? Habe zumindest noch keinen Kormoran in der Fischhitparade unter den Top 10 gesehen.
Meines Erachtens ist es zu früh gewesen ihn zum Vogel des Jahres zu machen. Man hätte ihn eventuell auf biologischem Weg dezimieren sollen (nur soweit das die Art NICHT gefährdet,sondern sich in einem guten Gleichgewicht mit der Natur befindet) und dann zum Vogel des Jahres werden lassen-wenn überhaupt.
Aber wir können uns hier die Finger wund schreiben, uns sachlich unterhalten oder in der Luft zerreissen, das wird alles nichts daran ändern, das er Vogel des Jahres wird oder ist. Kein Aussenstehender, ( Nichtangler, Vogelliebhaber, Nabu Mitglied) wird dieses Thema hier wohl verfolgen, und sich demnach auch nicht mit uns den Anglern SACHLICH FACHLICH auseinandersetzen können.
SO müssen wir es einfach hinnehmen und sehen was die Zukunft bringt.

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende |wavey:


----------



## Herbynor (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Schade, dass der NABU den Cormoran zum Vogel des Jahres gewählt hat. Damit zeigt der NABU mit Anhang doch, welche Gesinnung sie haben, nämlich extrem statt der Vogelwelt zu helfen, nur provozieren und nicht nur die extremen Angler zu provozieren auch die ach so geliebte Presse. Damit man sein Ziel erreicht. Es gibt auch viele Angler, Jäger und Vogelschützer, die dieses Spiel durchschauen und damit hat der NABU mit Anhang sich keinen Gefallen getan, schon gar nicht dem Cormoran. Meine Meinung : Es gibt zuviele gedeckte Tische für den Cormoran (Teichwirtschaften), wer von uns würde erst das Getreide mahlen wenn man die Brötchen beim Bäcker kaufen kann. Nur bei der Bevölkerungsdichte brauchen wir die Teichwirtschaften immer mehr, auch in Zukunft und wenn es dem NABU nicht gefällt. Warum kämpft der NABU nicht an sinkenden Bevölkerungszahlen, dann wäre auch mehr Platz für die Cormorane und für alles, für das der NABU so einsteht. Aber das ist unpopulär und nicht gut für die Spenden, von denen der NABU so lebt. Zum Schluss möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass ich auch ein Vogelfreund bin, aber eine natürliche Auslese muss es auch geben.  #q


----------



## Viper5684 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

hey leute,
gestern war ich abends noch feiern...aber bereits inner u-bahn kam mir nen stückchen kotze hoch.
dank der super-tollen lcd-werbefernseher in den zügen, durfte die B.Z. bereits freudig verkünden "Kormoran Vogel Des Jahres 2010".....schlimm genug dass es stimmt, aber wie es aussieht werden wir uns echt drauf einstellen müssen, dass es Dokumentationen im TV über diese viecher geben wird.
Demnächst bei Pro7 "Galileo Mystery: Wie Entsteht Ein Kormoran"#q


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Tja, wir  Angler haben eben den NAchteil, das wir auch einige Fische (Tiere) töten, um sie zu essen. Tz Tz Tz wie kann man nur. Der NABU steht voll hinter dem SCHUTZ der Vögel, und das steht in der Öffentlichkeit eben besser da als das was WIR machen-LEIDER!


----------



## GolemX (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Jaja Insekt des Jahres 2010 wird dann wohl die Zecke
#t


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Mahlzeit,



ray schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Kormorane Probleme bei den Fischpopulationen Probleme verursachen freue ich mich doch viel mehr darüber *ein vom aussterben bedrohte Art* wieder bei uns sehen zu dürfen als mich über ein paar Fische weniger zu ärgern. Und vor allem gibt es bestimmt nicht zu viele Kormorane, wohl eher zu wenig Fische.
> 
> Und ich finde die Wahl zum Vogel des Jahres auch garnicht so schlecht, schließlich zeigt der Kormoran ganz deutlich, *dass Arten mit entsprechenden Schutzmaßnahmen auch gerettet werden können.*


 
Ähm , von welchen Vogel sprichst du? Der Kormoran kanns auf Grund des aktuellen Überbestandes zumindest nicht sein.


----------



## powermesh (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Bist ja auch ein Killer, nicht wahr?
> Und ein ganz gefährlicher bestimmt noch dazu...
> #q
> 
> ...


hunderte der schwarzen pest und denoch genug zander? so ein mülllllll habe ich noch nie gelesen!habe auch schon die pest beim jagen gesehen,einer konnte nicht mehr fliegen weil er so schwer war so voll war er!kenne ein jäger der hatte den auftrag zu schissen.war aber schon zu spät!es hatte sich herausgestellt das da fliessgewässer schon zu 90% leer war.der verein hatte elek.abgefischt und nur noch angepickte gesehen die zu gross waren und musste sie entsorgen!


----------



## powermesh (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



ray schrieb:


> Gottseidank gab es hier auch ein paar vernünftige Beiträge, sonst müsste ich mich jetzt vor Scham in eine Ecke setzten.
> 
> Jeder der hier den Abschuss / Massentötungen von Kormoranen fordert hat meiner Meinung nach am Wasser nichts verloren. Vor allem diejenigen, die angeln weil sie so gerne Zeit in der Natur verbringen.
> 
> ...


einer frisst am tag 500-1000gr!das isz fakt!#q#q


----------



## powermesh (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



lausi97 schrieb:


> @all ,die den Kormoran als Schützenzwert erachten:
> 
> *Füttert ihr ihn doch mal*,kostet mich mehrere *TAUSEND euro im Jahr*.
> 
> ...


bin ganz deiner meinung.:k:k


----------



## powermesh (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Fanne schrieb:


> Viel Hirnblutungen mancher User hier in dieser Diskussion!
> 
> Warum jemanden Ausrotten der länger auf Erden ist wie der Mensch ?
> 
> ...


  gebildet ? ansichtsache hat nichts mit bildung zu tun!#q#q#q


----------



## powermesh (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



gründler schrieb:


> Einige leute hier sehen ab und zu ein zwei drei Schwarze,es gibt aber bereiche in De.da leben auf zb.10km Wasser 3000 und mehr Vögel.
> 
> Und da finden Menschen die mit fischen zu tun haben dieses gar nicht mehr lustig.
> 
> ...


 ich wünsche dir das dein wunsch in erfüllung geht!#h


----------



## Dart (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@powermesh
Mach mal locker, und spam den Thread nicht mit Zitaten und Allgemeinplätzen voll, das was da bis jetzt von dir inhaltlich kommt ist mehr als dünn.|rolleyes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



powermesh schrieb:


> hunderte der schwarzen pest und denoch genug zander? so ein mülllllll habe ich noch nie gelesen!




Du willst doch nur den Namen des Gewässers, nicht wahr...?


Kriegst du aber nicht! 
Ich kann dir dennoch versichern, dass mit dem Zander dort alles in Ordnung ist. 

Man muss das ganze doch mal nüchtern sehen: Nehmen wir mal an, es gibt einen See mit einem ganz tollen Zanderbestand - und einer Kormorankolonie.
Was passiert? Kormoran und Angler (jawohl, die auch, und zwar gewaltig) dezimieren die Zander heftig - und in den nächsten ein oder zwei Jahren wird die Barschpopulation gewaltig ansteigen. Zumindest bis wieder der Vogel und das Angelvolk ihren Teil abschöpfen. Da dann wieder mit dem Barsch ein Brutjäger mehr oder weniger ausfällt, wird, na was wohl,...., jawoll, der Zanderbestand in die Höhe schnellen. Und so weiter und so fort....

So einfach kann der Kreislauf der Natur sein...
|rolleyes

oder zumindest so ähnlich. Angesichts des recht hohen Angeldrucks und einer Natur, die ebenfalls ihren Teil des Kuchens einfordert, muss man sich von immer vollen und stetig höchst produktiven Gewässern einfach verabschieden. So ist das nun mal.


----------



## maxe-hh (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

naja, ist doch egal wie viel er frisst. von der natur aus bleibt es immer im gleichgewicht. dieses gleichgewicht haben wir zerstört. und ausserdem ist das doch vollkommen legetim das tiere fressen. wenn wir dadurch nen kleinen nachteil in form von ein par leeren teichen haben ist das meiner ansicht nach nicht so wild. für den einzelnen (dem Teichbesitzer) ist das natürlich ärgerlich, aber in der allgemein gesehen denke ich tut der kormoran der natur nicht 0,000........001% so wie wir menschen


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



> Ich wünsche keinem was schlechtes,aber bei manchen sollten diese Kolonien die hier bei mir leben mal über Wochen einfallen danach sprechen wir uns wieder,da ist dann nix mehr mit schöner Vogel.


Tja , was will man von Anglern erwarten die realitätsfremd am überbesetzten Vereinspuff sitzen und nur 1-2mal diesen Vogel im Jahr sehen. Diesen Leuten sollte man einen Pflichtbesuch an Gewässern verpassen andenen 1000ende dieser Vögel ihr Unwesen treiben..........


----------



## powermesh (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Dart schrieb:


> @powermesh
> Mach mal locker, und spam den Thread nicht mit Zitaten und Allgemeinplätzen voll, das was da bis jetzt von dir inhaltlich kommt ist mehr als dünn.|rolleyes


 da ist nicht dünn.das sind tatsachen -wer etwas anderes meint sollte sich erst mal schlaumachen.PS:seit ca 8 jahre spende ich nicht mehr für nabu!und das ist auch gut so!!!! spende lieber fürs tierheim!


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Fanne schrieb:


> Viel Hirnblutungen mancher User hier in dieser Diskussion!
> 
> Warum jemanden Ausrotten der länger auf Erden ist wie der  Mensch ?
> 
> ...



Wenn ich jetzt das schreiben würde was mir bei deinem Beitrag in den Kopf kommt, würde ich wahrscheinlich auf Jahrzehnte hier gesperrt, deshalb lasse ich es einfach. Wie du hier einige User angehst, ist ne absolute Frechheit! Sei es der Text mit dem Hirnbluten, sei es das hier die, die DEINER Meinung sind wohl gebildeter sind als die die NICHT deiner Meinung sind, bis "hauptsache IHR habt euren Fisch in der Pfanne"
Mich wundert, das man dir dafür keine Strafpunkte gegeben hat-es gab User die schon für weniger welche bekommen haben.


----------



## powermesh (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Du willst doch nur den Namen des Gewässers, nicht wahr...?
> 
> 
> Kriegst du aber nicht!
> ...


das gewässer ist mir egal!und zu dem thema habe ich alles gesagt und ist für mich ende gelende!und tschüssssssss!gehe in die natur zum erholen ........


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



powermesh schrieb:


> das gewässer ist mir egal!und zu dem thema habe ich alles gesagt und ist für mich ende gelende!und tschüssssssss!gehe in die natur zum erholen ........




Tja, nun, da es konkret wird, seilst du dich ab. 
Schade eigentlich. Wünsche dir dennoch bei deiner verdienten Naturerholung, möglichst die Natur in all ihren Facetten und dementsprechend den ein oder anderen schwarzen gefiederten Freund zu Gesicht zu bekommen. 

Aber bedenke: Zorn führt zur dunklen Seite der Macht...
:r


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Wie fast immer geht das hier wieder stark in Richtung persönliche Angriffe. Ich mach´s kurz.

Wer hier mitdiskutieren will, hat die Ansichten der anderen zu respektieren. Mann kann kontrovers diskutieren, keine Frage, aber immer mit Respekt zum Kontrahenten.

Persönliche Angriffe werden ab hier gelöscht und mit ner Verwarnung belegt.

Warum muss man sowas immer schreiben. #c


----------



## Dart (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> *Die Kormoranart, die sich hier im Moment recht starlk vermehrt, ist eine aus Asien stammende Unterart. Der ursprünglich in Europe heimische Kormoran ist seit mehreren Jahrhunderten ausgestorben, war wesentlich kleiner und auf Küstengebiete beschränkt. Die neue Kormoranart kam gegen Ende des Mittelalters nach Europa, als es für kurze Zeit Mode war, mit diesen Vögeln Fische zu fangen. Als dies nicht mehr Mode war, wurden die verbliebenen Kormorane freigelassen und vermehren sich seit dem prächtig. Einen großen Bestandseinbruch gab es im 20. Jahrhundert bedingt durch Pflanzenschutzmittel, die in die Nahrungskette gelangten und die Eier der Kormoran und vieler anderer Vögel zerbrechlich machten, wodurch sie während des Brutgeschäfts zerstört wurden. Seit diese Pflanzenschutzmittel verboten sind, hat sich der Kormoran wieder prächtig vermehrt, wohl auch, weil sein natürlicher Feind, der Seeadler sehr selten ist. Es gibt mittlerweile einen europäischen Kormoranmanagmentplan, der den Abschuss der Kormorane regelt. Zu einer Ausrottung durch Jäger wird es nicht kommen, weil es sehr schwer ist, überhaupt einen Kormoran zu erlegen.*
> 
> Unsere Umwelt ist ein künstliche Habitat, das durch ein künstliches Gleichgewicht geprägt ist. Ein natürliches Gleichgewicht wird sich nicht mehr einstellen, da wir dafür einfach zu viele Menschen in Deutschland sind. Also bleibt es unsere Aufgabe, das künstliche Gleichgewicht aufrecht zu erhalten. Insbesondere dadurch, bei Massenvermehrungen bestimmter Arten regulierend einzugreifen. Das ist allerdings nicht immer einfach und erfordert viel Zeit und Geld.
> Abschließend bleibt nur zu sagen, dass sich der NABU mal wieder als inkompetent in Naturschutzfragen erwiesen hat. Wenn man aber weiß, dass der NABU die Nachfolgeorganisation des deutschen Vogelschutzbundes ist, wird eine solche Wahl verständlich. Für den NABU hört ein funktionierendes Ökosystem an der Wasseroberfläche auf, ist auch viel einfacher den Leuten, die diesem Verein spenden zu verkaufen: Den Vogel kann man sehen, die fischleeren Gewässer und die vom Aussterben bedrohten Fischarten eben nicht.


Hi Jockel
Für mich ist das der bislang interessanteste Beitrag zum Thema, hast du zu den Ursprüngen Quellenverweise?
LG, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ja Ralle,
und warum wurde das Gehirnbluten nun nicht gelöscht? Da sind ja wohl alle Bedingungen erfüllt.

Wenn jemand in der Lage ist, ein Video hier reinszustellen. Ich habe im Juli einen Riesenschwarm dieser Totengräber auf dem Greifswalder Bodden gefilmt. Leider schlechte Qualität, da wackelndes Boot und weiter weg. Ein Schwarm von sicher 10.000 Vögeln fällt in den Bodden ein. Es erfolgt eine völlig abgestimmtes Jagdverhalten. Die Spitze der Walze, hier kocht das Wasser, stürzt sich ins Wasser, dann tauchen diese Vögel ab, kommen irgendwann etwas weiter hinten wieder hoch, fressen, ruhen sich ein wenig und wenn sie ans Ende der Walze kommen, steigen sie auf und fliegen nach vorn und der Turnus beginnt erneut. Dieser Schwarm allein benötigt etwa 5 Tonnen Fisch täglich. Die Brut wollen wir garnicht mitrechnen. Die Natur wird von Vogelschützern ausgeschaltet, da jedes Raubwild, welches mal auf die Inseln gerät, sofort ausgeschaltet wird. Die Natur hat keine Möglichkeit hier z.B. mit einer sich gut entwickelnden Fuchspopulation gegenzuhalten.
Mit graut es, wenn ich mir vorstelle, wir bekommen eine starken Winter, die Bodden frieren zu und dieser Todesschwarm fällt über kleine offene Binnengewässer her.

Um es klarzustellen: Ich schreie nicht nach Austottung. Ich hätte nur gern eine komplette Natur die gegensteuern kann. Dort wo die Predatoren der Kormorane ausfallen, muß man gegenhalten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ja Ralle,
> und warum wurde das Gehirnbluten nun nicht gelöscht? Da sind ja wohl alle Bedingungen erfüllt.



Weil der Mod mit einer Scheixx Grippe vorm PC sitzt und daran nicht gedacht hat. Aber Danke für den Hinweis, ist gelöscht.


----------



## JimiG (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Ralle 24

So ist´s richtig. Persönliche Beleidigungen müssen nicht sein und tragen nichts zur Sache bei.

So und heir meine Meinung dazu:
Den Komoran zum Vogel des Jahres zu machen ist ein Schlag in das Gesicht vieler aktiver Naturaschützer und dabei denke ich hier nicht nur an uns Angler. Viele engagierte Leute tragen dazu bei in unseren Gewässern wieder ausgerottete Fischarten. Die Angst, das ein massenhafter Einfall von Kormoranen diese Projekte wieder bedroht ist oftmals begründet und es ist meines Wissens nach auch schon so geschehen. Nun sagen einige, das der Mensch doch an der Ausrottung vieler Fischarten maßgeblich beteiligt war. Aber ist das ein Grund eine erneute Ausrottung mühsam aufgebauter Bestände, diesmal durch den Kormoran, mit der Begründung das sei Natur  hinzunehmen. Ich finde das hier hat mit Natur nichts mehr zu tun denn zu oft hat hier der Mensch schon eingegriffen und muss es auch weiterhin tun um hier ein Kollabieren zu verhindern. Das Problem mit der sogenannten Kormoranplage ist örtlich relativ eng begrenzt und so sollten Bestände des Vogels auch dem entsprechend kosequent reguliert werden.
Also mein Fazit ist das ein Kormoranmanagement wichtig und richtig ist. Ein erneutes Ausrotten würde doch nur zeigen, das der Mensch nichts aus der Vergangenheit gelernt hat. 


mfG Dirk




*"Wahre Worte sind nicht angenehm, angenehme Worte sind nicht wahr."*

*Laotse*


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ Ralle
dann erstmal GUTE BESSERUNG 

@Dolfin
das muß ja heftig ausgesehen haben wenn so ein riesen Schwarm da einfällt. Bei 10.000 Vögeln muß der Himmel ja fast schwarz gewesen sein. Und WIEVIEL fressen die-5 TONNEN FISCH TÄGLICH?? Alter Schwede da muß man sich mal die Stückzahlen vor Augen halten, wenn wir von einem Durchschnittsgewicht von 500 Gramm pro Fisch ausgehen würden.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Gute Besserung!
...ist ja wohl keine Ringelschwanzgrippe?
10.000 Vögel x ein halbes Kilo sind 5 Tonnen..


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> ...ist ja wohl keine Ringelschwanzgrippe?
> 10.000 Vögel x ein halbes Kilo sind 5 Tonnen..



Ich tippe eher auf ne Kormorallergie


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> ...ist ja wohl keine Ringelschwanzgrippe?



Danke.

Nö, ist ne normale Grippe.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hi Ralf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Weil der Mod mit einer Scheixx Grippe vorm PC sitzt und daran nicht gedacht hat. Aber Danke für den Hinweis, ist gelöscht.


 
Gute Besserung! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@all
Alle mal zusammenreißen , alle mal an die eigne Nase gefast. Ein wenig mehr Sachlichkeit dürfte uns allen gefallen Und der liebe Ralf kann sich ganz seiner Grippe widmen


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

......


----------



## maxe-hh (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

jo, das gleichgewicht stimmt nicht mehr. ist ja auch bei anderen tierarten so.
aber lieber 1000 vögel als 1000 menschen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ Ralle 24: Gute Besserung, Fliederbeergrog hilft immer!

Ich habe in diesem Thread schon einmal was geschrieben und kann mich immer noch über diese Entscheidung aufregen!

Der Kormoran war mal am Rande der Ausrottung, ihn unter Schutz zu stellen war absolut richtig! Auch ein Kormoran verdient es nicht, ausgerottet zu werden!
Inzwischen gibt es aber absolute Heerscharen diese Vögel. Im Hamburger Hafen sitzen die teilweise zu Hunderten auf irgendwelchen Fabrikgebäuden. Und vor zwei Wochen habe ich im Vogelschutzgebiet bei Heiligenhafen mindestens 1000 von den Geiern gesehen.
Die Vögel fallen selbst in kleinste Bäche ein und vernichten die dort mit viel Mühe und Geld wieder aufgestockten Äschen- und Meerforellenbestände! Teichwirte kämpfen um ihre Existenz, weil sie die Vögel nicht bejagen dürfen, keine Entschädigung bekommen und teilweise ihre Teiche nicht einmal mit Netzen überspannen dürfen! Der krasseste Fall, von dem ich mal gehört habe, das war ein Teichwirt, dem verboten wurde, seine Teiche mit Netzen zu sichern. Die Begründung war, dort würden ja Kormorane leben, und den geschützten Vögeln dürfe man nicht die Nahrungsgrundlage entziehen....#d
Inzwischen gibt es solche Massen dieser Vögel, dass eine bestandsregelnde Bejagung absolut Sinn machen würde. 
Naturschutz hört leider unter der Wasserobefläche auf, es wird nur geschützt, was man auch sieht und hört! Das trifft auf Fische nicht zu, daher macht es anscheinend auch keinen Sinn, diese zu schützen...#q
Für die meisten "Naturschützer" und "Vogelfreunde" ist ein Gewässer scheinbar in bester Ordnung, wenn die Oberfläche schwarz vor Kormoranen ist!
Wie es unter Wasser aussieht, interessiert anscheinend keine Sau....#c


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



> jo, das gleichgewicht stimmt nicht mehr. ist ja auch bei anderen tierarten so.
> aber lieber 1000 vögel als 1000 menschen.


Eine Aussage die an Inhalt -Weißheit kaum zu überbieten ist..........


----------



## Ollek (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



powermesh schrieb:


> hunderte der schwarzen pest und denoch genug zander? so ein mülllllll habe ich noch nie gelesen!



zunächst mal ich bin auch kein bekennender Freund des schwarzen Vogels wenns überhand nimmt, aber warst du schon mal an den Boddengewässern?

Da reden wir nicht von einigen "hundert" schwarzen Vögeln sondern von zig tausend und doch sagt man ist es Deutschlands bestes Raubfischrevier   wo "jeder" doch hinwill weil an den Hausgewässern zuviel Kormorane jagen.

Insel Ruden


----------



## maxe-hh (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Eine Aussage die an Inhalt -Weißheit kaum zu überbieten ist..........



na, wat hat das mit weissheit zu tun.
ist doch allgemein in der natur so. das der mensch das gleichgewicht auseinander gebracht hat. da kannst doch mitlerweile in jeden teil der erde schaun.
und das sich hier nen par leute um die kormorane _eschauffieren ist doch lächerlich. irgendwo muss man mal anfangen und das die sorge einiger menschen darin besteht das man die seen leergefressen werden muss doch einfach mal die fabrikfischer auf dem meer anschauen. was die an einen tag weghauen da kannste alle kormorane dieser welt gegensetzen. 
und wir sind doch selbst dafür verantwortlich. was machen die jenigen denn die ich darüber aufregen? die würden am liebsten die kormorane einfach abschiessen. super klappe zu affe tot |stolz:
_


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

......


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



> _was machen die jenigen denn die ich darüber aufregen? die würden am liebsten die kormorane einfach abschiessen. super klappe zu affe tot _


Och komm ,
Mal von einigen wenigen geistigen Fußpilzen hier abgesehen......... *Was die Leute wollen ist doch ganz einfach. Es müssen Zustände geschaffen werden das Mensch und Vogel neben und miteinander exestieren können.*
Wie schon mal geschrieben wurde , es gibt keine natürlichen Habitate mehr. Und der Mensch ist mitlerweile gezwungen regulierend einzugreifen.
Es gibt Großgewässer andenen es keine Kormorane mehr gibt. Aber auch keine Fischer die diesen See bewirtschaften und auch keine Angler die diesen See für ihr Hobby nutzen können. Das ist das Ergebnis der Selbstregulierung. Soll etwa so die Zukunft aussehen??


----------



## Dart (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



enorm schrieb:


> na, wat hat das mit weissheit zu tun.
> ist doch allgemein in der natur so. das der mensch das gleichgewicht auseinander gebracht hat. da kannst doch mitlerweile in jeden teil der erde schaun.
> und das sich hier nen par leute um die kormorane _eschauffieren ist doch lächerlich. irgendwo muss man mal anfangen und das die sorge einiger menschen darin besteht das man die seen leergefressen werden muss doch einfach mal die fabrikfischer auf dem meer anschauen. was die an einen tag weghauen da kannste alle kormorane dieser welt gegensetzen. _
> _und wir sind doch selbst dafür verantwortlich. was machen die jenigen denn die ich darüber aufregen? die würden am liebsten die kormorane einfach abschiessen. super klappe zu affe tot |stolz:_


@enorm
Du solltest besser bei der Thematik nicht noch "Fabrikfischer" mit einbeziehen, das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.
Wie Kormorane jagen (und das bis zu einer Tiefe von 30 Metern) wurde hier bereits eindrucksvoll geschildert.
Das es nicht darum geht das Grauen zu bekommen, wenn man einen einzelnen Vogel jagen sieht, ist selbstverständlich.
Aber dort, wo es etwas zu holen gibt wird abgeräumt, das bedeutet bei einigen Gewässern, das man die Vögel danach jahrelang nicht mehr sieht, weil der Aufwand zur Jagd nicht mehr im Einklang mit der zu erwartenden Beute steht.
Das muss man sich nur bewußt machen, dann sind Postings auch weit entfernt vom "Echauffieren"


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich weiß es mag für den einen oder anderen jetzt doof, albern,nicht umsetzbar,beknackt oder sonstwie klingen, aber kann man, besser gesagt können WIR HIER nicht versuchen etwas gegen die Überpopulation des Kormorans zu tun? Ich meine damit NICHT,das wir zur Flinte greifen sollen, NICHT das wir mit einer Steinschleuder zum angeln gehen sollen und auf die Tiere schiessen sollen, nein ich meine kann man nicht eine Art Petition oder Unterschriftensammlung organisieren, die man irgendwo einreichen könnte,damit man sich da mal ERNSTHAFT mit dem PROBLEM Kormoran befasst?? 
Vielleicht gibt es hier ja ein paar schlaue Köpfe (es gibt sie das weiß ich )die sich mit sowas mal befassen können? 
Bin schon jetzt gespannt, was wieder für "nette" Antworten auf meine IDEE kommen werden, aber damit muß ich leben grins.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

*Kormoran - *Vogel des Jahres 2010#q

Dazu äußer ich mich nicht mehr, wo ein Kopf ist, ist zwangsläufig auch ein Brett...
Fakt ist doch, das der Kormoran in Europa keine natürlichen Feinde mehr hat, die paar Seeadler, die noch rumfliegen, sind ja kaum der Rede wert.
Fakt ist auch, das der Vogel dadurch auf eine Populationsdichte angewachsen ist, die bei Ratten schon längst eine Krisensitzung des Bundesrates zur Folge hätte...
Fakt weiterhin, noch  hat sich kein Mensch am Kot der Tiere eine auf Menschen übertragbare und potenziell gefährliche Krankheit geholt
Fakt weiterhin, was die Existenz eines Menschen wert ist, sieht man doch jeden Tag im Fernsehen, Alteingesesene Firmen gehen pleite, Banken werden trotz Milliardenverlusten am Leben gehalten.

Warum also sollte sich das ändern?
Solange sich DAV, VdsF und die Fischer nicht an einen Tisch setzen, und ein größeres Gewicht als N**u, P**A und Konsorten in die Waagschale bringen, solange wird sich nichts ändern.
Oder aber wir verzichten auf unser Hobby, verzichten auf Neubesatz und lassen die schwarze Pest jedes Gewässer leerfressen. Spätestens dann, wenn die ersten Kolonien verhungern, wenn Reiher und Eisvogel endgültig verschwunden sind, werden auch NaBu und Brüssel wach...
Wettten?



> Ich meine damit NICHT,das wir zur Flinte greifen sollen, NICHT das wir mit einer Steinschleuder zum angeln gehen sollen und auf die Tiere schiessen sollen, nein ich meine kann man nicht eine Art Petition oder Unterschriftensammlung organisieren, die man irgendwo einreichen könnte,damit man sich da mal ERNSTHAFT mit dem PROBLEM Kormoran befasst??



 Nette Idee, aber was meinst du, wieviele schon Unterschriften gesammelt wurden, um das Problem anzupacken?
Ohne Erlaubnis aus Brüssel fasst Deutschland Umweltprobleme nicht mal mit der Kneifzange an, und die EU stellt sich da noch quer.
Ist ja auch einfacher, europaweite Aalangelverbote auszusprechen, als Fangverbote für Glasaale...


----------



## Evil Deeds (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> hammer.... ich box die kleinen trotzdem aus dem nest |supergri|supergri



 :m


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

........


----------



## strawinski (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Edit Ralle 24:

Das war der bisher sinnfreieste Beitrag und außerdem ein Aufruf zu einer strafbaren Handlung.

Vor dem posten bitte einmal kräftig nachdenken.


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Nette Idee, aber was meinst du, wieviele schon Unterschriften gesammelt wurden, um das Problem anzupacken?
> Ohne Erlaubnis aus Brüssel fasst Deutschland Umweltprobleme nicht mal mit der Kneifzange an, und die EU stellt sich da noch quer.
> Ist ja auch einfacher, europaweite Aalangelverbote auszusprechen, als Fangverbote für Glasaale...



Das es sowas mit den Unterschriften schon gab wußte ich leider nicht #t, dann war die Idee wohl doch nicht so gut wie ich dachte. Wäre cool gewesen wenn sich zum Schluss heraus gestellt hätte, dass das Anglerboard für eine "Wende" und eine Wiederherstellung des natürlichen Gleichgewichts verantwortlich gewesen wäre smile.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

*Satire und schwarzer Humor Modus an!!!*

....und Herr Polanski wird bestimmt demnächst Ehrenmitglied im Kinderschutzbund!

...unfaßbar!

Ernie


----------



## strawinski (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Nochmal Edit RAlle 24:

Und eine Woche Pause vom AB.


----------



## daci7 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

ich finde manche beiträge erinnern irgendwie an die moderne landwirtschaft.
wunschpflanze sähen und dann alles plattmachen, was das wachstum stört. 
ich bin strikt dagegen unsere natürlichen gewässer so zu bewirtschaften. es stimmt bestimmt, dass viele vereine verluste im besatz hinnehmen müssen, aber damit muss man nunmal leben. vl wäre es einfach sinnvoller in diesem fall die besatzpolitik zu ändern und statt nur teurem nutzfisch auch (anglerisch eher uninteressanten) futterfisch zu besetzen, wodurch die gewässer auchnoch viel natürlicher werden würden!? 

natürlich ist der mensch dazu verpflichtet die kormoranpopulation zu kontrollieren, da er seine natürlichen feinde zu stark dezimiert hat, aber es wurde auch bereits geschrieben: die bestände sind seit mehreren jahren rückläufig!

in vielen anglern spricht da denke ich die reine gier. wenn man sieht wie riesige kormoranschwärme fischen sehen manche leute halt nicht die perfekte anpassung des vogels sondern nur ihr geld, dass in form von (möglicherweise falschem?) besatz nun im schlund des vogels und nicht (wie eigentlich geplant und gewollt) in der bratpfanne oder dem fotoalbum des anglers verschwindet. das kann man schon als eine art neid verstehen 

der vogel ist nunmal nicht "neu auf dieser welt". möglicherweise ist es der lauf der natur, dass manche gewässer alle paar jahre leergefressen werden. das entspricht zwar nicht den wünschen der angler aber den wünschen der angler im allgemeinen in allen belangen nachzukommen halte ich für eine noch größere gefahr für unsere gewässer, als den kormoran.

grüße, david


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Na Strawinski , das hier nicht gelesen ? Oder mal wieder nur ne Provokation??


> Vor dem posten bitte einmal kräftig nachdenken.


----------



## strawinski (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

nein, ein Forum besteht aus Meinungen, vor allem aus ehrlichen. Und aufregen, sollte erlaubt sein. Nur beleidigen nicht. da geh ich mit euch mit. aber ich dachte, dies wäre ein konstruktiver Vorschlag.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Klar kannste dich aufregen , genauso deine Meinung äußern  ...... alles kein Problem..... Nur deine Armbrustgeschichte ist wie Ralf geschrieben hat nen Aufruf zur ner strafbaren Handlung. Und sowas gehört hier nicht rein. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das der Forenbetreiber in gewisser Sicht verantworlich gemacht werden könnte.
Ich hab hier mehrere Kormorankolonien vor der Haustür. Und jedesmal wenn ich da vorbeifahre könnt ich damal mit nem RPG reinhalten............ nur aufrufen würden ich einem öffendlichen Forum dazu nicht.........


----------



## maxe-hh (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



daci7 schrieb:


> ich finde manche beiträge erinnern irgendwie an die moderne landwirtschaft.
> wunschpflanze sähen und dann alles plattmachen, was das wachstum stört.
> ich bin strikt dagegen unsere natürlichen gewässer so zu bewirtschaften. es stimmt bestimmt, dass viele vereine verluste im besatz hinnehmen müssen, aber damit muss man nunmal leben. vl wäre es einfach sinnvoller in diesem fall die besatzpolitik zu ändern und statt nur teurem nutzfisch auch (anglerisch eher uninteressanten) futterfisch zu besetzen, wodurch die gewässer auchnoch viel natürlicher werden würden!?
> 
> ...




|good:

...ich mache mir die welt...
genau das ist das problem. wer für die ausmaße verantwortlich ist st doch klar.
weiss gar nicht wieso das alles so dramatisch gesehen wird.
die natur reguliert sich selbst. irgendwann wird die erde auch ihren grössten parasiten abwerfen, den menschen.

sollen sie sich doch vollfressen, die seen leer machen. wir menschen zerströren doch die welt. was machen wir denn. da kommt ma nach jahrzehnten nen bär in unsere wälder und was passiert. er wird geschossen. genau wie wölfe ect.
wenn da die natur aus den fugen gerät brauch man sich doch nicht wundern. die die sich hier aufregen über die vögel sollten sich in der politik und dem naturschutz  stark machen. das ist das problem. die industrie z.b. trägt einen sehr grossen teil dazu bei das es so ist wie es ist was wiederum auf kapitalistische  machenschaften , die nur an profit bzw. an die eigenen interessen interessiert sind.
die welt gerät doch immer mehr aus den rudern. da ist ein vogel ein tropfen auf dem heissen stein.


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



strawinski schrieb:


> nein, ein Forum besteht aus Meinungen, vor allem aus ehrlichen. Und aufregen, sollte erlaubt sein. Nur beleidigen nicht. da geh ich mit euch mit. aber ich dachte, dies wäre ein konstruktiver Vorschlag.



Wenn du weiter oben schaust, siehst du, das Ralle dieses Posting bereits einmal gelöscht hatte, und ich würde es nicht riskieren, dies nochmal einzustellen, da man dir damit Absicht unterstellen KÖNNTE, eine bestimmte Brisanz hier reinzubringen und dann würdest du sicher gesperrt werden und du möchtest sicher nicht wie Keule666 enden grins.
Denke daran das vielleicht auch "Aussenstehende" in diesem Forum lesen (NABU,PETA,andere Tierschützer....) und für die wäre der Aufruf zur Armbrust zu greifen ein gefundenes Fressen, um dieser Seite ne Menge Ärger zu bereiten! Und DAS will hier doch keiner oder?


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



enorm schrieb:


> .....da ist ein vogel ein tropfen auf dem heissen stein.



steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein!!!

Und wir unterhalten uns hier nicht über EINEN Vogel sondern über zig Tausende, die zu einer Gefahr für viele Fischarten werden KANN. Sicher würden die Kormoranbestände sich lichten, wenn erstmal die meisten Fische aus den Seen,Teichen,Flüssen und Bächen verschwunden sind, nur DANN ist es leider ZU SPÄT!


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Man sollte sich auchmal genauer informieren.
Nach meiner Kenntnis gibt es an den Binnengewässern im Nordosten ein Programm zur Regelung des Bestandes - soweit das interessant und möglich ist. Es gibt aber keine Regelung für die Küstengewässer. Dort explodieren die Bestände zu Riesenkolonien und noch immer werden, wie bereits erwähnt, die natürlichen Feinde auf den Brutinseln (z.B. Ruden und Greifswalder Oi ) konsequent ausgerottet.
Wer sagt diesen "Küstenkormoranen" eigentlich, das sie von Binnengewässern wegbleiben sollen, wenn der Bodden mal zu ist. Noch ist das ein relativ gutes Gebiet für die Raubfischangelei. Aber die Barschbestände und auch die anderer Räuber sind in den letzten Jahren bereits stark im Rückgang. Wahrscheinlich waren das die Angler!
Der Mensch ist ein Idiot. Er findet niemals die gesunde Mitte. Und ob das nun alteingesessene Kormorane. sind oder japanische - der Bestand ist dort um 90% zu groß.

@enorm
Auch ich will keine Wölfe oder Bären schießen. Die gehören hier nicht her und hauen von ganz allein wieder ab - oder werden vom Auto überfahren. Das ganze Gefühlsgebasel um diese beiden Tiere, die du meinst, war doch nur eine tolle Bild Sommerloch-tierchen-soap für Leute, die es gern hören wollen. Ein Wolf der sich hier erschießen läßt, überlebt in Polen auch nicht lange..
Das alles ist dich auch nur eine komplette Fehlsteuerung durch menschliche Fehler. Wer "zurück zur Natur will"" sollte nicht in den Serengetiepark fahren oder in deutsche Nutzwälder, sondern nach Nordschweden, in die Taiga oder in die nördlichen Territorien von Kanada.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Also wie gesagt, ich kenne Kormorane nicht nur vom Hörensagen und bei uns sind die Jungs in den Wintermonaten auch stark präsent.

Vielleicht hängt das Verhältnis zum Kormoran auch davon ab, wie man selbst zum Angeln steht.

Ich habe früher Tage gehabt, an denen ich gut gefangen habe. Hin und wieder habe ich auch gepflegt geschneidert. Auch ohne Kormoran. Heute gibt es Tage, an denen ich gut fange und wieder solche, an denen ich als Schneider nach Hause komme. Mit Kormoran. 

Also: Ich kann nicht von Abertausenden Kormoranen reden, sondern "nur" von einigen Hundert, die regelmäßig an meinen Gewässern zu finden sind. Auch die veranstalten hin und wieder ein ziemliches Gemetzel. Dennoch fange ich meine Fische, zumindest hin und wieder. 

Aber ich muss gestehen, ich muss auch nicht unbedingt 10 Zander am Tag fangen, um mich gut zu fühlen. Einer tut es auch. Genau deswegen kann ich auch unmöglich den Kormoran als Konkurrent wahrnehmen, wie es hier einige tun. 
Genau, denn etwas anderes ist dieser Haß auf den Vogel (muss man sich mal vorstellen, _Haß_ auf einen Piepmatz! Können wir noch tiefer sinken?) nämlich nicht. 

_Man könnte ja weniger fangen. _Allein dieser Sorge sind die Ausschweifungen einiger hier geschuldet. Wenn es keine Kormorane am Gewässer gibt, sind halt die Russen die Schuldigen. Oder wahlweise die Welse. 

Die Motive sind immer die gleichen, nur die Themen wechseln...

Uns kratzen die Raubtiere, die von Osten immer mehr zu uns drängen, herzlich wenig. Wären wir aber alle hier Jäger (manche sind es und können vielleicht näheres berichten!), und würden wir anstatt über Kormorane über Wolf und co. diskutieren, sähe die Sache mit Sicherheit genauso aus, wie wir sie hier vorfinden. 

Mehr, mehr, mehr, alles meins....

Sorry, es widert mich einfach nur an.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



> Genau, denn etwas anderes ist dieser Haß auf den Vogel (muss man sich mal vorstellen, _Haß_ auf einen Piepmatz! Können wir noch tiefer sinken?) nämlich nicht.


Mit dem Haß auf dem Vogel ist es sone Sache.........Denn der Haß trifft den Vogel nur indirekt. Vielmehr ist der Haß auf diesen Zustand gemünzt.Beim Anblick einer Kolonie kommt mir die Wut hoch. Die Wut trifft zwar den Vogel doch gemeint ist der Zustand wie es zu dieser untragbaren Situartion kommen konnte. Und das nichts dagegen gemacht wird und das die drei Affen Hochkonjunktur haben.
Anders ist es mit dem Neidvorwurf. Das ist hochgradiger Blödsinn. Ich kenn kein Angler der neidisch ist auf ein Tier das sich nur seine Nahrung beschafft. Wer mir Neid vorwirft hat gehörig ein an der Klatsche und ist sachlich nicht argumentationsfähig!!!!! Solch Leute sind i.m.A. absolut nicht diskussionswürdig.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Anders ist es mit dem Neidvorwurf. Das ist hochgradiger Blödsinn.




Das mit dem angeblichen Neid kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. 
Neidisch auf jemanden zu sein ist allerdingts auch etwas ganz anderes als jemand als Konkurrent anzusehen. Und dazu muss der Kormoran schon des öfteren herhalten.
|rolleyes


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Neid auf einen Fisch ist schon super analysiert!#q
Wenn es nich so unverständlich ist: Ich schaue gern 5 oder 10 Kormoranen bei der Jagd zu - und empfinde es als Naturerlebnis. Wenn allerdings irgendwo eine Population von tausenden von Tieren herangezüchtet wird, die natürlichen Feinde beseitigt werden, diese dann jährlich tausende von Tonnen Nahrung verbrauchen  - nur um damit die Natur zuzusch..ßen. Dann stört es mich.
Es geht hier nicht mehr um hundert Tiere, die einen Gebirgsbach plündern - es geht um 10tausende, die ein Meer kaputtmachen.


----------



## Joachim_P_R (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hallo Angelfreunde,
in Abwandlung eines weisen Indianerhäuptling: „Wenn der Kormoran den letzen Fisch gefressen hat, dann werdet ihr feststellen das man den Kormoran essen kann“.
Man kann auch die Mönche im Mittelalter als Denkhilfe nehmen,
die haben kurzerhand den Biber zum Fisch erklärt und Fisch durfte in der Fastenzeit gegessen werden, der Kormoran taucht im Wasser, also könnte er auch, zumindest
in der Fastenzeit als Fisch verspeist werden.
OK nehmt das bitte nicht so ernst. #h#h#h
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Joachim


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wenn allerdings irgendwo eine Population von tausenden von Tieren herangezüchtet wird, die natürlichen Feinde beseitigt werden, diese dann jährlich tausende von Tonnen Nahrung verbrauchen  - nur um damit die Natur zuzusch..ßen.




Du beschreibst haargenau eine ganz bestimmte Spezies - den Menschen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Am besten ist dann doch, du ziehst die Konsequenz daraus. Alles andere ist doch nur Gelaber von alten Indianern und Geld. Also Öko -Western von Großstadtkindern, die glauben, die Natur fängt da an, wo die Parkuhren aufhören.
Ich weiß, es wird wieder persönlich - aber wer meint, Menschen kämen nach den Kormoranen, der sollte wenigstens ein gutes Beispiel geben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@all

Nochmal vorbeugend der Hinweis das persönliche Angriffe nicht geduldet werden.


----------



## gründler (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

......


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hast recht, Ralle.
Ich finde manche Äußerungen nur nicht gut. Wir hatten vor vielen Jahren einmal eine Entwicklung in der deutschen Literatur. Die Schriftsteller fanden die Welt und die Menschen soooo schlecht. Man sollte sich am besten selbst gleich hinübermachen. Viele jungen Menschen sind dieser "Empfehlung" gefolgt - aber nicht einer der Schriftsteller. Insofern kann ich diese pseudophilosophische Haltung nicht mehr ertragen. Es gibt dort ein echtes Problem.
Es ist hausgemacht und lösbar.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Am besten ist dann doch, du ziehst die Konsequenz daraus. Alles andere ist doch nur Gelaber von alten Indianern und Geld. Also Öko -Western von Großstadtkindern, die glauben, die Natur fängt da an, wo die Parkuhren aufhören.
> Ich weiß, es wird wieder persönlich - aber wer meint, Menschen kämen nach den Kormoranen, der sollte wenigstens ein gutes Beispiel geben.




Mach mal sachte, Junge.
Öko-Western? Großstadtkinder?

Ländlicher als bei uns wirst du wohl kaum mehr eine Region in Deutschland finden. Aber warum rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich?

Du bist doch ein professioneller Troller, soweit ich weiß. Dann nimm halt noch zwei Angeln mehr, als Kormoranausgleich sozusagen. 

Jetzt würde mich nur noch interessieren, welche Zeit du in deinem unten stehenden Posting meinst, da die Schriftsteller alles schlecht geredet haben sollen???

Leute gibts....


----------



## Walstipper (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Noch ein Killer! Du zockst zu viele Ballerspiele, Mann...
> #d



Na klar, jeder Killer spielt sie |licht



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich verwunderlich, dass der Kormoran nicht längst die komplette Welt in rauhen Mengen (so wie vielleicht die Möwen) bevölkert.



Wenns so weit ist, niste ich mich am Ebro ein :vik:


----------



## Raketenjonny (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

muss ich bei der peta sein um gegen ausrottung zu sein... nö... 
nach dem lesen der ersten postings wurde mir nur angst und bange... wir menschen haben zugelassen das dieser vogel sich wieder so vermehrt hat...  ich dachte immer das gerade wir angler naturliebhaber sind... und dann solche sätze...  frei nach dem motto.. och alles was mich nervt wird abgeschossen.  ich sehe schon ein, das es in manchen gebieten zu viele kormorane gibt und ich weiß auch das sie ganze seen leerfressen... und das ist natürlich nicht gut... klar. und doch finde ich die schäden die wir menschen hinterlassen noch schlimmer.
fakt ist, das wir uns hier den mund fusselig schreiben und die eu oder wer auch immer schwachsinnige gesetze erlassen die wir einfach nicht verhindern können. demokratie ist was anderes... 
ich denke aber trotzdem auch wenn die nabu diesen vogel als jahresvogel ausrufen, wird es doch trotzdem einigungen geben um das problem der überpopulation herr zu werden...  was mir auffällt ist generell das ich weniger fische fange als früher. auch wenn es anderen nicht so geht. und das hat vielliecht einerseits mit dem vogel zu tun und zum anderen mit dem menschen... .... 
so und nu lass uns angler lieber zusammenhalten... wie gesagt wir sind doch naturliebhaber.... im grunde unseres herzens...


----------



## Raketenjonny (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ausserdem was erwartet ihr denn eigentlich von der nabu? ist doch klar das die das so machen.. ist ja auch sinn und zweck eines solchen vereins... 

ich hoffe nur das nicht irgendwann zu lesen ist...
schützenswertestes geschöpf des jahres ist der fisch im allgemeinen...  denn es gibt ihn kaum noch... 
dann machen wir alle dicke backen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Das Problem ist doch nicht der Kormoran an sich. Den kriegt man ja so langsam dank entsprechender Kormoranmanagementbemühungen in den Griff.

Das Problem ist, dass genau wegen dieser Bemühungen, welche die Politik dank stetiger Bemühungen und guten Argumenten von Leuten, deren Natur nicht an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört, die spendensammelnden Schützer gerade mangels eigener Argumente nun versuchen, dass mittels "Vogel des Jahres" nun in die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen.

Da die spendensammelnden Schützer keine vernünftigen Argumente gegen ein vernünftiges Management haben, wird durch diese Aktion eben einfach versucht, das über Medien/Öffentlichkeit wieder zu kippen.

Logischerweise sehen alle Gruppierungen (Naturnutzer genauso wie Schützer) alles aus der eigenen Warte. 

Wie so oft in der Politik muss man aber auch einsehen, dass alles "Extreme" eher Probleme verursacht als löst.

Und es gibt ja da mehrere Extreme, sowohl die Angler, die sagen: 
"Alle Kormorane ausrotten" 
Wie auch die spendensammelnden Schützer, die meinen: 
"Alle Kormorane retten"...

Eigentlich muss es nur darum gehen, diesen Extremisten keinen politischen Einfluss zu geben, sondern der "vernünftigen Mitte mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand" mehr Einfluss besorgen...

Und das dürfte wie immer die Mehrzahl sein. Die, die begreifen dass man die Uhr nicht mehr in den Urwald zurückdrehen kann, sondern dass man unsere Kulturlandschaften (wozu auch jedes Gewässer gehört) dank jahrtausende dauernder Eingriffe durch den Menschen nicht einfach sich selbst überlassen kann. Sondern eben versuchen muss, diese mit der jahrtausende altenm Tradition und Kultur im weitgehendst möglichen Einklang mi der Natur so zu erhalten, dass die Menschheit sie weiter vernünftig nutzen kann.

Und zwar die gesamte Menschheit:
Sowohl die Kormoranbeobachter/schützer wie auch Angler und Teichwirte...

Also muss die Devise klar sein:
Wehrt euch gegen Extremismus (aller Seiten!!)!! 




PS:
Würden die spendensammelnden Schützer das Geld statt für Propaganda dafür ausgeben, dass die Kormorane in jedem Gewässer genug zu fressen haben und dennoch Angler, Fischer, Teichwirte etc. ihren Anteil bekommen, würde keiner jammern (naturnaher Rückbau der Gewässer, Besatzmaßnahmen auch mit "billigem Futterfisch" (man muss ja nicht wie in der Schlei Millionen für Schleischnäpel ausgeben, die dann als Kormoranfutter enden), und, und, und ..).........


----------



## daci7 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Anders ist es mit dem Neidvorwurf. Das ist hochgradiger Blödsinn. Ich kenn kein Angler der neidisch ist auf ein Tier das sich nur seine Nahrung beschafft. Wer mir Neid vorwirft hat gehörig ein an der Klatsche und ist sachlich nicht argumentationsfähig!!!!! Solch Leute sind i.m.A. absolut nicht diskussionswürdig.


 
ich hab auch nicht dich direkt angesprochen 
aber wenn ich manche angler reden höre (nicht unbedingt hier im forum): "wir müsen den vogel ausrotten", oder "wir müssen die vogelpopulation auf einen natürlichen bestand zurückfahren" und dabei nicht wissen was ein natürlicher bestand wäre, sondern im prinzip nur die dezimierung des vogels wollen denn:

- der vogel frisst teure fische, die eingentlich für den angler bestimmt sind
- der vogel frisst viel
- der vogel jagt besonders effektiv und im schwarm (was noch ein wenig spektakulärer ist)

und ich mir dann dazu von vielen dieser angler die meinungen zur gewässerbewirtschaftung anhöre("ufer abholzen, damit man besser angeln kann", "mehr karpfen und hechte besetzen, denn ich will ja mein geld das ich fürs angeln ausgeb über den fisch wieder reinkriegen"),
DANN kann ich doch nur davon ausgehen, dass der betreffende angler die fische die der kormoran grad frisst lieber selbst haben würde. und ich denke man kann in vielen fällen definitiv sagen, dass die sorge der leute nicht den teichbesitzern gilt die mit dem vogel zu kämpfen haben, oder einigen wenigen arten, die von dem vogel recht hart rangenommen werden, sondern einzig und allein der tatsache, dass man weniger fängt und ein vogel viel fängt. und sowas würde ich neid nennen.
du kannst auch sagen "ärgern darüber, dass ein anderer das hat was ich haben will" 

und, da ich dir persönlich keinen neid vorwerfe, überlese ich das mal mit dem nicht diskussionsWÜRDIG. das halte ich im allgemeinen für "hochgradigen blödsinn".

grüße, david

ps: good posting @ thomas


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Moin moin,

@David,

Na gut , von der Sache her haste Recht.
Leider ist das Dumme an der Sache das Verallgemeinerungen jeden ansprechen , auch die die garnicht gemeint waren. Da wird sich schnell mal nen unpassender Schuh angezogen. Bei der Gelegenheit fass ich mir bei diesen Belangen gleichmal an die eigne Nase........



> wir müssen die Vogelpopulation auf einen natürlichen bestand zurückfahren" und dabei nicht wissen was ein natürlicher bestand wäre, sondern im prinzip nur die dezimierung des vogels wollen


Hier möcht ich kurzmal einhacken.
4 Tatschen sind bekannt. Der Bestand an Fisch , der Bestand an Vögeln , die Menge an Fisch die der Kormoran zum Exestieren braucht und die Menge an Fisch die Angler u.o. Fischer benötigen. Der Rest ist ne einfache Rechenaufgabe um zu ermitteln wie hoch die Vogelpopulation sein sollte damit alle ihr Ein und Auskommen haben.Das Ergebnis dürfte dann eine Dezimierung aber keine Ausrottung des Kormorans sein. Und automatisch kann dann dann auch der Besatz gesenkt werden , da weniger Verluste ausgeglichen werden müssen........


----------



## Ulz (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

hi 

Also bei der bestandsregulierung fängt es doch dann schon wieder an!Der Vogelschützer sagt für ein kleines gewässer 20 vögel sind OK, der Angler sagt 10 vögel da kommt mann doch wieder nicht auf einen nenner!! 

Hab da mal ein kleines beispiel wie der Mistvogel bei uns gewütet hat.

Bei uns in der gegend würde eine Kleinere?  Kolonie mit 80 tieren gezählt.Den letzten winter Als unsere jagst so ziemlich zu gefrohren war sind die vögel in die bäche gezogen.Ein Verein an der Kessach Hat sich über jahre einen wirklich schönen bestand an Forellen in diesem bach herangezüchtet mit vielen arbeitseinsätzen um den bach den vorzügen der forellen anzupassen.den letzten winter ist eine herde dieser viecher dort eigetroffen. An einem Tag wurde so ziemlich der gesammte bach (auf ihrer strecke) Leer gefressen.Einige Vögel wurden beobachtet wie sie die zu großen Fische am ufer wieder ausspieen (da sie warscheinlich zum fliegen zu schwer waren) und sich sofort wieder auf in den bach machten um sich einen neuen zu holen!

Ich bin auch gegen das ausrotten dieser tiere den jedes tier hat irgendeinen nutzen in der umwelt,Doch sollten diese tiere dann an ihrem Vorbestimmten plätzen bleiben!!
Hier (ich gehe jetzt von uns hier an der jagst aus) Hat der vogel nichts zu suchen.Vor allem mal aus dem grund das der Vogel mehr frisst als ein kleiner fluss an fisch wieder nachproduzieren kann.Und ich weis nicht ob ich will das mein beitrag im verein dazu genutzt werden soll Fische zu kaufen in den Fluss zu werfen das der Kormoran was zu fressen findet!!!
Bei uns wurde jetzt das vergrähmen der vogel erlaubt #q

Weis aber nicht ob das viel bringt Hab schon so vielen vögeln Ausdrücke und beleidigungen an den kopf geworfen,und sie auch schon gebeten den platz zu räumen aber sie kommen immerwieder :c

Kann mir einer von euch das wort vergrähmen näher bringen oder mir zuminndest sagen was noch unter vergrähmen läuft?
Abschiesen denk ich nicht#c


----------



## schlindwein1910 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

So, habe mich nun einmal durch den ganzen Thread gearbeitet und es ist schon mehr als erschreckend was man teilweise zu lesen bekommt...da wird der Fremdscham in völlig unbekannte Dimensionen getrieben. Zum Glück gibts aber ja auch die eine oder andere kluge Stimme, ansonsten müsste ich mir wohl ernsthaft Gedanken über mein Hobby machen...

Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn ein Fischzucht-Besitzer eine Abscheu gegenüber dem Kormoran entwickelt (wobei man durchaus über einen gezielten Abschuss in sehr bestimmten Situationen reden kann), aber was diesem Vogel ("schwarze Pest") hier an Hass entgegenschlägt ist doch jenseits von Gut und Böse. Ich freue mich jedenfalls, dass es ein größeres Raubttier geschafft hat, hier in Europa, nachdem er anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts nahezu ausgerottet war (es gab um 1920 in Deutschland keine Brutkolonien!), wieder Fuss zu fassen. Klar, die Bestände müssen geregelt werden, aber bei 450.000 Brutvögel in Ganz Westeuropa kann man wohl kaum von einer Überpopulation sprechen. Und wenn man mal bedenkt, dass es Sinn dieser ganzen "Vogel-des-Jahres-Aktion" sein soll, durch ein verändertes öffentliches Bewusstsein für einen nachhaltigen Schutz der Art zu sorgen, und dann hier den ganzen Stuss lesen muss, dann scheint die Wahl des NABU eine gute gewesen zu sein, denn zumindest bei vielen Anglern braucht der Kormoran offensichtlich mehr solche Fürsprecher.


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Erst wenn der letze See leer gefressen , der letzte Fluß geplündert , der letzte Baum togesch.issen und der letzte Fischer in den Ruin getrieben wurde , werden einige Leute bemerken was sie da für schützenzwert gehalten haben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich bin wech , Eine Woche Pause von diesem Ignorantentum


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

SUPER POSTING!!|wavey:


----------



## Pinn (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Angelfreunde, lasst Euch nicht durch NABU und Konsorten provozieren und vorführen!

NABU und LBV wissen, ihre jahrelangen Bemühungen zum Schutz des Kormorans haben nicht zu dem von ihnen erwünschten Resultat geführt, nämlich dem absoluten Schutz des Kormorans. Im Gegenteil greift europaweit zunehmend ein gesetzliches Kormoran-Management, das Maßnahmen zur Bestandsregulierung bis hin zum kontrollierten Abschuss einer festgelegten Zahl dieser Vögel vorsieht. Vor diesem Hintergrund werden die Ergebnisse der bisherigen Verbandspolitik des NABU und LBV sicher als herbe Niederlage empfunden.

Den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres zu machen, ist eine taktisch-strategische Meisterleistung mit dem Ziel, zu retten was noch zu retten ist. Der Kormoran ist nicht mehr bedroht, und ausrotten will ihn auch kein vernünftiger Mensch. Das weiß auch der NABU. Aber schließlich will man als großer Verband ja auch nicht sein Gesicht verlieren, indem man eine Niederlage eingesteht.

Im Kalkül der Verbandspolitik von NABU zur Kormoranfrage spielen erwartete Reaktionen aus der Anglerschaft vermutlich eine Rolle, denn die hält man fur voraussehbar und berechenbar. Man ist der Meinung, Angler seien leicht zu provozieren, indem man diesen schwarzen Vogel aufs Podest hebt. Und ausfällige Reaktionen aus der Anglerschaft - je unsachlicher umso besser - sind sehr erwünscht, denn so kann man in der Öffentlichkeit deutlich machen: Schaut her, wir sind doch die Guten und da sind die Bösen...

Mehr Gelassenheit in der Kormoranproblematik stände uns Anglern gut zu Gesicht, denn zur Zeit gehören wir in dieser Angelegenheit zu den Gewinnern.

Das ist allerdings weniger unser eigenes Verdienst, sondern mehr das der Verbände der gewerblichen Fischer und Fischzüchter.

Wenn wir als Angler nicht auf die Verliererstraße abdriften wollen, sind funktionierende Interessenvertretungen der Angler erforderlich. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und gehört nicht hierher.

Also bleibt cool!

Gruß, Werner


----------



## JimiG (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Pinn schrieb:


> Angelfreunde, lasst Euch nicht durch NABU und Konsorten provozieren und vorführen!
> 
> NABU und LBV wissen, ihre jahrelangen Bemühungen zum Schutz des Kormorans haben nicht zu dem von ihnen erwünschten Resultat geführt, nämlich dem absoluten Schutz des Kormorans. Im Gegenteil greift europaweit zunehmend ein gesetzliches Kormoran-Management, das Maßnahmen zur Bestandsregulierung bis hin zum kontrollierten Abschuss einer festgelegten Zahl dieser Vögel vorsieht. Vor diesem Hintergrund werden die Ergebnisse der bisherigen Verbandspolitik des NABU und LBV sicher als herbe Niederlage empfunden.
> 
> ...




und Recht hat er


----------



## Raketenjonny (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

danke.... du hast recht pinn.... guter beitrag
der beste seit 11 seiten....


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Pinn schrieb:


> Man ist der Meinung, Angler seien leicht zu provozieren, indem man diesen schwarzen Vogel aufs Podest hebt.


Anhand dieses Threads hier (sowie dem dazugehörigen in JEDEM einzelnen Angelforum) erkennt man ja eindeutig, dass dem nicht so ist!


----------



## offense80 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



schlindwein1910 schrieb:


> ...aber was diesem Vogel ("schwarze Pest") hier an Hass entgegenschlägt ist doch jenseits von Gut und Böse.
> 
> Ist es denn unverständlich warum das so ist?
> 
> ...




Wir freuen uns schon darüber das DU einer bist , das langt uns voll und ganz.:m:m:m


----------



## Sparky1337 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> hammer.... ich box die kleinen trotzdem aus dem nest |supergri|supergri


 

geil ich lach mich tot


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

....wir könnten Jack the Ripper auch posthum noch für den Friedensnobelpreis vorschlagen!

;O)

Wäre genauso sinnig!

E.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich denke das Unwort des Jahres hier im Board oder der Angler wird sein: Vogel des Jahres
Aber echt mal: Kormorane sieht man doch schon an so vielen Gewässern, aber das ist denen wohl nicht genug.

Ich bin selber in meiner NABU-Ortsgruppe tätig, und dieses Jahr haben wir dutzende Aktionen für den Eisvogel gestartet: Begradigte Bäche renaturiert, Nisthilfen angebracht, überhängende Äste über Gewässer angebracht zur Hilfe zum Jagen usw.
Wenn wir dieses Jahr zum Kormoran etwas machen, werde ich mich weigern, dort nicht mitzuhelfen. Aber solange unser Jugendwart die Viecher selber nicht leiden kann und 75% unserer Mitglieder (in der Jugendgruppe) auch nicht, wird das wohl nichts passieren.
Ich hätte es besser gefunden, wenn ein seltenerer und beliebterer Vogel wie der Uhu oder Kleiber Vogel des Jahres geworden wären.#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hier die Stellungnahme unserer Verbände.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=167189

Eine ziemlich verunglückte Stellungnahme wie ich finde. Sehr nahe am Stammtischniveau und keineswegs geeignet, die Unsinnigkeit dieser Nominierung herauszuheben. Eher noch eine Bestätigung dafür.

Warum nicht in dieser Art und Weise:


Mit dem Titel " Vogel des Jahres " soll auf bedrohte Arten aufmerksam gemacht werden. Dieser Titel ist ein geeignetes Instrument, eine bedrohte Art in den Focus der Öffentlichkeit zu rücken und mögliche Maßnahmen zur Arterhaltung zu vereinfachen.
Dieser Titel ist in erster Linie keine Auszeichnung, sondern ein Alarmsignal. 
Die rote Liste unserer Vogelwelt ist lang, sehr viele Arten sind direkt oder indirekt vom Aussterben bedroht und brauchen unser aller Hilfe und Unterstützung. Eine Unterstützung die auch Angler und Jäger seit vielen Jahren gerne geben. Sei es durch das Einrichten von Ruhezonen, die Schaffung von Nistmöglichkeiten oder den Besatz von Kleinfischarten als Nahrungsgrundlage z.B. für den stark bedrohten Eisvogel. 

Nun ist das Verhältnis zwischen Naturschutz und Anglern seit jeher aus rein ideologischen Gründen sehr angespannt. 
Damit können und müssen wir Angler leben.

Was uns mit der Verleihung des Titels " Vogel des Jahres " an den Kormoran jedoch sowohl sehr traurig als auch nachdenklich stimmt ist die Tatsache, dass in diesem Fall dieser Titel eben nicht zum Schutz und Wohlwollen einer bedrohten Art verliehen wurde, sondern ganz offensichtlich aus populistischen und ideologischen Gründen. Wir sehen das als Vergewaltigung eines wertvollen Werkzeuges für den Schutz wirklich bedrohter Arten und als taktische Maßnahme gegen die Anglerschaft.

Eine der wirklich bedrohten Arten unserer Vogelwelt wurde somit um die hochnotwenige - ja möglicherweise letzte - Chance gebracht, in den Mittelpunkt des öffentlichen Interesses zu gelangen. 

Mit den Anfeindungen aus den Reihen des Tier- und Naturschutzes können und müssen wir leben. Wir werden trotzdem auch weiterhin unser nicht geringes Scheffelchen zum gesamten Naturschutz in unserem Land beitragen. Wir Angler werden uns nicht hinreißen lassen, unsere Zwistigkeiten auf dem Rücken bedrohter Arten auszutragen.
Wir hoffen inständig, dass sich die an der Titelvergabe beteiligten Organisationen zukünftig auf Ihren Auftrag besinnen und ideologische Aspekte dem Schutz unserer Natur unterordnen.

Unsere Türe ist offen.


----------



## Pappa70 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Moin , Freunde!!
Im großen und ganzen schließe ich mich den Ausführungen von PINN an .Zum Glück kommt der Vogel des Jahres bei uns nich so stark vor, aber ich befürchte das kommt noch.


----------



## slowhand (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hmmm fällt diese Antwort auch mit darunter?



Klar! Wenn ich meinen Senf zu einer Diskussion beisteuer, kann ich auch mit jeder Art von Echo leben. Sonst hätte ich die Klappe halten müssen...


----------



## Lucius (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



bafoangler schrieb:


> ..... und Obama bekommt den Friedensnobelpreis.
> 
> Die beiden Nachrichten haben mir heute gaaaaaanz gaaaaanz gründlich die Laune versaut.
> 
> Also wie kann man nur.....




Mal ehrlich, wieso versaut dir das die Laune?

Und auch an alle anderen, gibt es von euch auch was anderes zu hören als dumme Sprüche zu diesem Thema?
Wie wäre es mit Argumenten gegen diese Entscheidung die z.B. nichts mit unserem Hobby zu tun haben, also auch mal über den scheinbar begrenzten Tellerand mancher Angler hier hinausgehen!?
Es ist echt erstaunlich, wenn man weniger fängt wird mit großer Inbrunst nach einem einfachen Sündenbock gesucht, mal die Komorane, dann sind´s die Osteuropäer, dann wieder die Grundel...
Wenn Ich höre, das eine Population von 80 Vögel einen Bach an einem Tag Leergefressen haben sollen, dann kann Ich die Behauptung der Bach hätte im Vorfeld einen guten Bestand gehabt nicht wirklich glauben...
Will denn keiner sehen, das wir ebenso ein Teil der Natur sind und ein Großteil der Probleme in ihrer ursächlichkeit auf den Menschen zurückzuführen sind!?

Und wenn Ich dann höre, das "die" hier nichts zu suchen haben, frage Ich mich warum alle so heiss auf Zander sind und keiner sagt, das die doch gefälligst hier abgefischt werden sollen und im Schwarzmeerbereich bleiben sollen, wo Sie ursprünglich herkommen.
Mit solch einer selektiven Wahrnehmung macht ihr uns zu den Scheuklappenbewehrten Idi..., die so mancher gerne in uns Anglern sieht.....

Es ist erstaunlich , je nach Interessenslage variiert die Angabe über die Population in Europa um eine ganze !Million! Vögel....
Wie soll ohne gesicherte Erkenntnisse ein für beide Seiten befriedigende Lösung generiert werden, denn so wie hier Argumentiert wird behandeln wir das Thema kein Jota besser als die von euch angeprangerten Verbände ...denn es stehen einzig die eigenen Interessen im Vordergrund...

Ich bin kein Freund und Kämpfer für den Komoran, aber das Niveau hier zu diesem Thema hat mich veranlasst so zu antworten..

hier noch eine Interessante Seite zu dem Thema:

http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news263577


----------



## offense80 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Lucius schrieb:


> Und auch an alle anderen, gibt es von euch auch was anderes zu hören als dumme Sprüche zu diesem Thema?
> 
> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat scheinst aber nicht alle Postings gelesen zu haben
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucius (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



offense80 schrieb:


> Lucius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und auch an alle anderen, gibt es von euch auch was anderes zu hören als dumme Sprüche zu diesem Thema?
> ...


----------



## daci7 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

hmm ich hab dann auchnoch dies hier dazu gefunden, da mich gewundert hat, wieso die niederländer obwohl sie ihn nicht bejagen, nach der meinung vieler angler trotzdem die besten zander-gewässer haben. wenn man viele leute hier reden hört denke man ja das würde überhupt nicht gehen 
zitat:

"Dort untersuchte ein Forscherteam um Mennobart van Eerden am Ijsselmeer, einem durch Abdeichung entstandenen Binnengewässer, die Bestandsentwicklung der dort brütenden Kormorane. Die Wissenschaftler fanden heraus, dass eine hohe Nährstoffbelastung des Wassers und die Überfischung von Raubfischen durch den Menschen zu einer Massenvermehrung des Stints und anderer kleinerer Fische geführt hatten, von der wiederum die Vögel profitierten. Diese Faktoren dürften nach Meinung der Fachleute neben dem gesetzlichen Schutz generell hauptverantwortlich sein für die europaweite Vermehrung des Kormorans in den letzten Jahrzehnten. 
Mit einer Verbesserung der Gewässergüte im Ijsselmeer in jüngster Zeit ging auch die Zahl der dort brütenden Kormorane deutlich zurück. Die holländischen Forscher halten daher die Bemühungen um eine Reduzierung von Nährstoffeinträgen und eine nachhaltige, ökologisch ausgerichtete Fischerei für die Schlüsselfaktoren zur Regulierung der Kormoranbestände auf europäischer Ebene. Alle anderen Versuche, so van Eerden, fielen unter die Kategorie "mission impossible". In den Niederlanden, wo etwa genauso viele Kormorane brüten wie in Deutschland, ist ihre Bejagung daher kein Thema." 

ganz nachzulesen unter:
http://www.westphal-textdienst.de/komoran_druck.html
(ist allerdings nicht gaaaanz aktuell  )

grüße, david


----------



## Lucius (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

So was ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen als Ich einen ähnlichen Bericht gelesen hatte....|rolleyes

http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news263577


----------



## offense80 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Lucius schrieb:


> offense80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gilt denn für einige hier nur der Grundsatz: Bist du nicht 100% unserer Meinung, bist du gegen uns!?
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich weiß,was ich mit dem Vogel des Jahres mache,wenn ich seiner habhaft werde!
Nämlich sowas hier:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Taxidermist


----------



## JimiG (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ Lucius 

Ehrlich gesagt meine ich das ich hier keine dummen Sprüche losgelassen habe. 
Denn mit dem Satz:
Und auch an alle anderen, gibt es von euch auch was anderes zu hören als dumme Sprüche zu diesem Thema?

Greifst du mich damit auch persönlich an. Das mag ich ehrlich gesagt garnicht.
Es gibt hier keine dummen Sprüche sondern krasse Meinungen, die hier zum Ausdruck gebracht werden ob das in deinen Augen dumm ist, das behalte lieber für dich denn mit deinem  letzten Satz:

Gilt denn für einige hier nur der Grundsatz: Bist du nicht 100% unserer Meinung, bist du gegen uns!?

|peinlich

Haste dich selber disqualifiziert, da du es ja auch scheinbar nicht anders siehst. Oder wie ist dieser Satz von dir: 
 Und auch an alle anderen, gibt es von euch auch was anderes zu hören als dumme Sprüche zu diesem Thema?
zu verstehen. 

Ich finde diese Sprüche vom Ausrotten auch absolut fehl am Platze aber das sind nun mal Meinungen die hier geäussert werden. Ich persönlich habe meine Meinung zum Kormoran schon gepostet und andere Meinungen nicht als dumme Sprüche bezeichnet. Vielleicht solltest du mal meine Signatur lesen und drüber nachdenken.

mfG Dirk


----------



## archie01 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hallo
@ taxidermist ...Gefällt mir gut so, der Vogel , an meinem Gartenteich wäre der ne echte Schau , schade das er da sich nicht so hält |supergri

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Ollek (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich weiß,was ich mit dem Vogel des Jahres mache,wenn ich seiner habhaft werde!



|kopfkrat Wie jetzt du nimmst ihn mit nach hause und fütterst ihn mit Hering von APPEL? 

Sry aber da ist kein Preischild dran und darunter siehts aus wie vollges... |supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@archie,Du hast Recht,leider wäre der nach ein paar Monaten am Wasser vergammelt,
aber ich hab schon mal überlegt,ne Kunstoffserie aufzulegen und so würde der noch seine 
Kumpels an deinen Teich locken!

Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Ollek,der hat schon lange seinen Besitzer gefunden und drunter siehts wirklich aus wie, ...!Ist halt nur ein Arbeitsfoto.
Glücklicherweise sind diese Vögel  in einigen Bundesländern,über Antragsregelungen,noch bejagbar,wie in Bayern und Schleswig Holstein.
Allerdings ist diese Beantragung bei der Jagdbehörde so aufwendig,dass der normale 
Waidmann darauf keinen Bock hat,wenn die Viecher dazu,noch nicht mal essbar sind!

Taxidermist


----------



## Ollek (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

 sieht sehr echt aus, wir hatten mal ein Fasanenpräparat und das konnte man vergessen. #d


----------



## Lucius (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



JimiG schrieb:


> @ Lucius
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt meine ich das ich hier keine dummen Sprüche losgelassen habe.
> Denn mit dem Satz:
> ...




Ich geb dir im Grundsatz ja recht, aber jetzt hier Wortglauberei zu betreiben find Ich auch etwas komisch, denn Umgangsprachlich benutzt man ja auch nicht die Aussage das jemand einen dummen Spruch macht, per se auch als Aussage/Definition über den Intelligenzgrad desjenigen der ihn macht, oder!?

Wenn sich damit aber ausser dir noch jemand als Dumm bezeichnet gefühlt hat , möcht Ich mich dafür entschuldigen............ auch wenn Ich dazu sagen muss, das man sich doch wenn man hier , sagen wir also dann eher geschmacklose oder wie du sagst krasse Sprüche schreibt, in Zukunft ein dickeres Fell zulegen sollte, denn wie man in den Wald reinruft so schallt es hinaus....


----------



## Koalabaer (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Lucius  ein schöner 400ter!genau so sollte es sein...Respekt


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich zitier mich mal selbst:



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> also ich finde die Stellungsnahme unserer Verbände auch verunglückt. Speziell die Absprache der Demokratiefähigkeit fällt eher auf die Initiatoren dieses Brandbriefs zurück - denn die scheinen (auch) nicht so ganz zu begreifen, was das ist. Und von den sonstigen im Text vorkommenen Unflätigkeiten ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucius (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich mal selbst:




Das ist genau das, worum es mir auch in meinem Posting ging, wie ja selbst Ralle gesagt hat,mit Stammtischniveau und witzig gemeinten aber stellenweise etwas Geschmacklosen darstellungen der eigenen Meinung und ebensolchen Fotos schaden wir Anglern uns hier nur selbst.

Und wie gesagt, es ist doch erstaunlich das in einem Land wie Holland welches von vielen als Superangelrevier bezeichnet wird, keinerlei Maßnahmen getroffen werden und man mit dem Thema im Gegensatz zu uns sehr entspannt umgeht auch keiner scheinbar einen Grund hat Zeter und Mordio zu schreien...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Lucius schrieb:


> Das ist genau das, worum es mir auch in meinem Posting ging, wie ja selbst Ralle gesagt hat,mit Stammtischniveau und witzig gemeinten aber stellenweise etwas Geschmacklosen darstellungen der eigenen Meinung und ebensolchen Fotos schaden wir Anglern uns hier nur selbst.



Das ist erstmal soweit richtig, mit "Gekläffe" und offensichtlich an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten wird nix.



Lucius schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, es ist doch erstaunlich das in einem Land wie Holland welches von vielen als Superangelrevier bezeichnet wird, keinerlei Maßnahmen getroffen werden und man mit dem Thema im Gegensatz zu uns sehr entspannt umgeht auch keiner scheinbar einen Grund hat Zeter und Mordio zu schreien...



Aber, mir liegt es zunächst auch fern Argumente, pro Kormoran zu sammeln. Ob die Holländer ein Kormoranproblem haben und wie die damit umgehen, weiß ich schlicht nicht. Aber - für deren vermeintlich oder tatsächlich gute (Binnen-)Fischbestände könnte es eine Reihe von Faktoren geben, wie z.B. Wasserfläche, Laichmöglichkeiten, Düngung, professionelle Befischung, Angeldruck, Entnahmentalität und vieles mehr. Vielleicht kann ein bestimmter Gewässertyp eben mehr Kormorane ab als andere - die es in Holland eben kaum gibt, wie z.B. kleine Flüsse und Bäche der Barben- und Forellenregion. Keine Ahnung. Wie gesagt, für pro Argumente sind Angler auch nicht zuständig. Uns sollte es eher um belastbare Fakten hinsichtlich regionaler und lokaler Bestandsentwicklung und Schadwirkung gehen und ohnehin den Schutz von bestimmten Fischarten, die vom Kormoran besonders bedroht werden.


----------



## Lucius (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Wie gesagt, Ich bin auch kein Verfechter und Kämpfer für den Komoran, aber genau das was du sagst ist meines Erachtens hier oft das Problem, man weiß nix genaues aber denoch wird sofort die verbale Keule geschwungen anstatt vielleicht sich mal ein paar Infos zu ergoogeln, so ist zumindest mein Eindruck.

Zum Thema Holland möchte Ich mal daci zitieren:

"Dort untersuchte ein Forscherteam um Mennobart van Eerden am Ijsselmeer, einem durch Abdeichung entstandenen Binnengewässer, die Bestandsentwicklung der dort brütenden Kormorane. Die Wissenschaftler fanden heraus, dass eine hohe Nährstoffbelastung des Wassers und die Überfischung von Raubfischen durch den Menschen zu einer Massenvermehrung des Stints und anderer kleinerer Fische geführt hatten, von der wiederum die Vögel profitierten. Diese Faktoren dürften nach Meinung der Fachleute neben dem gesetzlichen Schutz generell hauptverantwortlich sein für die europaweite Vermehrung des Kormorans in den letzten Jahrzehnten. 
Mit einer Verbesserung der Gewässergüte im Ijsselmeer in jüngster Zeit ging auch die Zahl der dort brütenden Kormorane deutlich zurück. Die holländischen Forscher halten daher die Bemühungen um eine Reduzierung von Nährstoffeinträgen und eine nachhaltige, ökologisch ausgerichtete Fischerei für die Schlüsselfaktoren zur Regulierung der Kormoranbestände auf europäischer Ebene. Alle anderen Versuche, so van Eerden, fielen unter die Kategorie "mission impossible". In den Niederlanden, wo etwa genauso viele Kormorane brüten wie in Deutschland, ist ihre Bejagung daher kein Thema." 

Nur mal als Denkanstoß, ob wir da nicht sogar eher wieder den Falschen als Buhmann sehen und uns als "Mensch" mal an die eigene Nase fassen müssen, denn eig. sollten wir ja nach diesen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen dann letztendlich die Bauern zum Abschuß freigeben, oder!?....
(Das war jetzt mein dummer Spruch!)


----------



## JuergenS (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Das Gejammer von einigen hier erinnert mich stark an meinen ehemaligen Nachbarn. Allen möglichen Scheiß auf den Komposthaufen geworfen und dann gejammert das er Ratten im Garten hat, ein Biotop im Garten angelegt und sich hinterher über die riesigen Mückenschwärme aufgeregt die ein gemütliches Sitzen auf der Terasse unmöglich machten.
Genauso verhält es sich doch mit der Kormoranproblematik. Solange wir Angler meinen jede kleine Wasserpfütze mit Fischen zu besetzen und ihm damit ein ausreichendes Nahrungsangebot zur Verfügung stellen wird es keinen Grund für den Vogel geben weiter zu ziehen oder in der nächsten Brutsaison weniger Junge aufzuziehen. Der Tisch wird doch Dank uns Anglern jedes Jahr auf´s neue reich gedeckt
Und das auch in Zukunft wieder Millionen Euro´s für "Futterfisch" ausgegeben wird steht ja auch in der gemeinsamen Stellungnahme der Verbände.



> „Wir als die wirklichen Schützer der Natur werden auch in Zukunft viel Geld in die Hand nehmen und viel Zeit opfern, um die Artenvielfalt in den Gewässern, wie schon in den letzten 20 Jahren praktiziert, hoch zu halten



Und es gibt bestimmt noch genügend andere Beispiele dafür das es der Natur leichter fällt "sich an den Menschen anzupassen" als umgekehrt.

Jürgen


----------



## BöhserZwerg (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Also meiner Meinung nach ist die Entscheidung den Komoran zum Vogel des Jahres 2010 zu ernennen ein schwerwiegender Fehler! Natürlich denkt die Jury ,oder wer auch immer diese Entscheidung fällt,nicht dirkekt an die Fische,sondern wahrscheinlich eher an die Ausbreitung,die positiven Seiten oder das Federkleid (Man möge mich verbessern)denken.Aber wenn man schon ein Jahr Zeit hat ,einen Vogel dees Jahres auszuwählen,wäre es doch durchaus angberacht sich auch genauer mit den negativen Seiten der Ausbreitung und den Gegnern dieses Vogels auseinanderzusetzen.Es mag natürlich sein,das dies erfolgte,aber wenn dies der Fall wäre hätte ich persönlich keinen Grund mehr darin gesehen den Komoran zum Vogel des Jahres zu ernennen.

Hier einmal ein Zitat:

"_Die Naturschützer räumten ein, dass der Vogel in Fischzuchtanlagen und Teichwirtschaften Probleme macht. Fischer beschimpfen ihn deshalb als „Schwarze Pest_“."

*http://www.focus.de/panorama/vermis...-jahres-2010-ist-der-kormoran_aid_443271.html*

Naja,was soll ich sagen.Durchaus gibt es viele vernünftige Naturschützer,wir selber sind solche,aber ich denke,das diese speziellen Naturschüzter höchstwahrscheinlich schon wissen,dass der Komoran Probleme bereite,dies aber nicht zugeben wollen,da dadurch die Gefahr besteht das die Schusserlaubniss erteilt wird.Dies ist allerdings nur eine von mir angestellte Spekulation.

Naja,zurück zum Thema:
Es gab in den letzten Jahren doch fast nur wunderschöne,nützliche und farbenprächtiges Federvieh auf der Liste von _NABU_! Turmfalke,Eisvogel,Kiebitz oder der Zaunkönig.s.L

*http://www.nabu.de/aktionenundprojekte/vogeldesjahres/2010-kormoran/#header*

Unter dem oben angegebenen Link sind übrigens auch die "schlagkräftigen" Argumente der _NABU_ angegeben,warum der Komoran den zum Vogel des Jahres ernannt wurde.Es ist ja nicht unbeeindrucken,welche Kräfte der Komoran hat oder wie weit und lang er tauchen kann,aber auf dieser Seite sind die Schäden, die der Komoran anrichtet, nicht angegeben.Also ich bin der Meinung,das ein der Komoran diesen Titel nicht verdient hat.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

BigWels


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



BigWels schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach ist die Entscheidung den Komoran zum Vogel des Jahres 2010 zu ernennen ein schwerwiegender Fehler! Natürlich denkt die Jury ,oder wer auch immer diese Entscheidung fällt,nicht dirkekt an die *Fischflora*,...


Die bitte was?!?

Flora = Grünzeug
Krabbelzeug = Fauna

Wenn also, dann bitteschön Fischfauna - wobei auch das nur bedingt richtig wäre in diesem Zusammenhang.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Die bitte was?!?
> 
> Flora = Grünzeug
> Krabbelzeug = Fauna
> ...




oh,ja schuldigung..hab mich verschrieben..meinte was anderes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



BigWels schrieb:


> Naja,zurück zum Thema:
> Es gab in den letzten Jahren doch fast nur wunderschöne,nützliche und farbenprächtiges Federvieh auf der Liste von _NABU_! Turmfalke,Eisvogel,Kiebitz oder der Zaunkönig.s.L
> ..........
> Also ich bin der Meinung,das ein der Komoran diesen Titel nicht verdient hat.




Hmmm. Mal ganz grundsätzlich: Kein Tier der Welt kann sich irgendeinen Titel "verdienen". Wie auch? Wenn ich mir etwas verdienen will, muss ich zunächst "denken" und dann auch noch etwas herausragendes "machen". Ein Vogel ist immer (nur) ein Vogel, er ist einfach "da", wie will er sich etwas verdienen???
Deiner Logik zufolge hätte der Kormoran eine Auszeichnung dann wirklich verdient, wenn er beschließen und dann auch umsetzen würde, von heute auf morgen Äpfel zu essen und so die armen Fischbestände zu schonen. Nur, von der Frage, ob dies wirklich sinnvoll wäre mal abgesehen, fehlen ihm dazu einfach einige Hirnwindungen...

Verstehst du das Problem?
WENN der Kormoran plötzlich zum Vegetarier mutieren würde, hätte er für UNS alle Voraussetzungen erfüllt, hätte es sich wirklich verdient, den Titel "Vogel des Jahres" zu tragen. Nur würden im Gegenzug dann die Obstbauern ihre Schrotflinten vom Dachboden holen...

Der Kormoran hingegen ist immer der Arsch, egal was er nun tut. Und das nur, weil er ein Vogel ist und der liebe Gott ihn in diese Welt gesetzt hat. Wir Menschen (und wir Angler) sollten eigentlich zu differenzierteren Aussagen über ein TIER in der Lage sein. 

Oben erwähnst du, dass in den letzten Jahren "fast nur wunderschöne,nützliche und farbenprächtiges Federvieh" zum Zuge kam. Wer beurteilt dies, was hübsch ist und vor allem, was VON NUTZEN ist? Für uns mag z.B. ein Habicht ein majestätisch anmutender Greifvogel sein, den man zu selten über eine Waldlichtung streifen sieht. Frag mal einen Bauern, der schon mal einen Habicht im Hühnerstall gehabt hat. Der kommt aus den Verwünschungen nicht mehr hinaus. Und auch das mit dem "wunderschön" ist eine rein menschliche Sichtweise, die überdies sehr wandelbar ist. Wer interessierte sich früher für den Spatz? Erst als es hieß, der "Allerweltsvogel" Spatz sei stark gefährdet, rückte er in unser Bewusstsein und wurde Angesichts dieser Gefährdung gleich um Quantensprünge "hübscher". 

Es handelt sich doch letztlich immer um 2 mögliche Arten, die Welt zu sehen. Einmal diejenigen, die die Welt als riesengroße Plantage ansehen, die es zu ernten gilt. Alles, was da miternten will, gilt automatisch als Ungeziefer und muss ausgemerzt werden. Nur bleibt da dann schlußendlich nur der Mensch übrig und das wäre dann doch auch langweilig...

Und dann gibt es da noch die Möglichkeit, den Menschen als Teil der Welt ztu betrachten, einen Teil neben anderen. Zugegebenermaßen einen großen und einflussreichen Teil, aber dies liegt eben in UNSERER Natur begründet. Das was aus unserem Großhirn entwächst, ist vor allem auch Verantwortung uns und der gesamten Schöpfung gegenüber. Man könnte auch sagen, ein Gegenmodell zum Altbekannten "Mache euch die Welt untertan".

Das waren nun die zwei grundlegenden Möglichkeiten im Extrem dargestellt. Die Realität liegt wie immer irgendwo dazwischen. Wir sollten nur aufpassen, nicht zu sehr in Richtung Plantage abzudriften.


----------



## Syntac (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

öhm, warum angelt der Angler auf dem Bild

http://www.nabu.de/aktionenundprojekte/vogeldesjahres/2010-kormoran/kormoranfreunde/index.html

vor dem Arbeitsamt? Soll uns das etwas sagen?


----------



## Barsch-Guru (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Syntac schrieb:


> öhm, warum angelt der Angler auf dem Bild
> 
> http://www.nabu.de/aktionenundprojekte/vogeldesjahres/2010-kormoran/kormoranfreunde/index.html
> 
> vor dem Arbeitsamt? Soll uns das etwas sagen?


 

Hast du dir mal die ganzen Animationen angesehen und die Sprüche durchgelesen, kann ich nur empfehlen, ganz großes Kino...!


----------



## BöhserZwerg (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hmmm. Mal ganz grundsätzlich: Kein Tier der Welt kann sich irgendeinen Titel "verdienen". Wie auch? Wenn ich mir etwas verdienen will, muss ich zunächst "denken" und dann auch noch etwas herausragendes "machen". Ein Vogel ist immer (nur) ein Vogel, er ist einfach "da", wie will er sich etwas verdienen???
> Deiner Logik zufolge hätte der Kormoran eine Auszeichnung dann wirklich verdient, wenn er beschließen und dann auch umsetzen würde, von heute auf morgen Äpfel zu essen und so die armen Fischbestände zu schonen. Nur, von der Frage, ob dies wirklich sinnvoll wäre mal abgesehen, fehlen ihm dazu einfach einige Hirnwindungen...
> 
> Verstehst du das Problem?
> ...




ok,beim Thema Nutzen hast du natürlich Recht.aber bei der Schönheit...vergleiche mal einen Eisvogel mit nem Komoran..


----------



## BöhserZwerg (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Syntac schrieb:


> öhm, warum angelt der Angler auf dem Bild
> 
> http://www.nabu.de/aktionenundprojekte/vogeldesjahres/2010-kormoran/kormoranfreunde/index.html
> 
> vor dem Arbeitsamt? Soll uns das etwas sagen?



Ich tippe ja auf Schleichwerbung.Von irgentwas (ausser Spenden etc) müssen die ja finanziert werden...


----------



## gründler (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

......


----------



## offense80 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die ganzen Animationen angesehen und die Sprüche durchgelesen, kann ich nur empfehlen, ganz großes Kino...!




Ja und ich mußte mich fast übergeben bei den Animationen....man sind Angler schlechte Menschen #q#q


----------



## Lucius (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hmmm. Mal ganz grundsätzlich: Kein Tier der Welt kann sich irgendeinen Titel "verdienen". Wie auch? Wenn ich mir etwas verdienen will, muss ich zunächst "denken" und dann auch noch etwas herausragendes "machen". Ein Vogel ist immer (nur) ein Vogel, er ist einfach "da", wie will er sich etwas verdienen???
> Deiner Logik zufolge hätte der Kormoran eine Auszeichnung dann wirklich verdient, wenn er beschließen und dann auch umsetzen würde, von heute auf morgen Äpfel zu essen und so die armen Fischbestände zu schonen. Nur, von der Frage, ob dies wirklich sinnvoll wäre mal abgesehen, fehlen ihm dazu einfach einige Hirnwindungen...
> 
> Verstehst du das Problem?
> ...




Seeehr gutes Posting, voll meine Meinung!

Mann möchte ja fast alle Organisationen von NABU bis PETA auffordern sich vielleicht mal gegen die große Weltreligion zu agieren die uns seit 2 Jahrtausenden suggeriert ausserhalb des Ökosystems zu stehen und wir dsw. "die Natur uns Untertan" machen können, ohne Sinn und Verstand.....

Witzig ist auch deine Signatur, gerade vor einer Woche habe Ich nach 20 Jahren den "Dunklen Turm" zuende gelesen....


----------



## Blackmore (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Eigentlich möchte ich mich hier nicht einmischen, aber es fällt auf, dass viele Beiträge aus Frust einfach nur unsachlich geschrieben worden sind. Den sogenannten Naturschützern wird z.B. vorgeworfen, dass sie nur an das Federvieh denken und an der Wasserlinie der Naturschutz aufhört. Warum sind dann z.B. folgende Fische zum Fisch des Jahres gewählt worden, Aal, Bitterling, Schleie, Koppe...? Mit solchen Argumenten ist eine sachliche Diskussion nicht zu machen, eher kontraproduktiv, sondern das Draufhauen, die Unsachlichkeit und das Unwissen, das man den Naturschützern vorwirft, ist auf der anderen Seite genauso präsent. Ich denke mal, die meisten haben sich nicht mal die Argumente des NABU nur ansatzweise z.B. auf deren Homepage durchgelesen. Mag sein, dass es hier um politische Interessen geht, aber für einen Außenstehenden in der Öffentlichkeit sind diese Argumente leicht nachzuvollziehen. Man sucht den Dialog und möchte für alle etwas erreichen, nicht nur schwarz oder weiß. Auch wenn ich mich hier oute, ich bin Angler und Mitglied des NABU und das seit 20 Jahren, das schließt sich nicht unbedingt aus. Das es immer weniger Fische gibt zum Angeln, liegt stellenweise sicherlich auch am Kormoran, aber der Hauptgrund ist die Verdreckung und der gedankenlose Umgang mit der der Umwelt, die intensive Landwirtschaft, die Überfischung, der Ausbau der Wasserstraßen und und und. Der Kormoran ist nicht die alleinige Ursache sondern ein Folgeprodukt. Ein vernünftiges Bestandsmanagement ist wohl die richtige Lösung basierend auf dem Dialog der verschiedenen Interessengruppen. Mit Unsachlichkeit kommt man nicht weiter. Ich muss jedenfalls auch feststellen, dass da wo die Fischerei sich breitmacht dem Angler kaum noch was bleibt. Na gut der Fischer muss ja Geld verdienen.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Blackmore,Wo bitte hat der Nabu ein Interesse an einem "vernünftigen Bestandsmanagment" ?

Hier mal ein Beitrag aus dem Kormoranforum des Nabu und eine Antwort darauf steht noch aus:


*Lars Dettmann, Landesfischereiverband Brandenburg*
					Gast 				
 			 			 				Sehr geehrter Herr Nipkow, 
 Zitat: "... Damit wird klar: Die Verbände, die sich im „Jahr des Kormorans“ für diese Vogelart einsetzen wollen, suchen nicht die Provokation sondern den Dialog, um gemeinsam zu vernünftigen Lösungen zu kommen, die sowohl fachlich als auch ethisch vertretbar sind. ..."
 Schon die gemeinsame Presserklärung von NABU und LBV zum Vogel des Jahres 2010 spricht eine ganz andere Sprache. Offensichtliches Ziel der Kampagne ist die gezielte Provokation um das Interesse der Medien zu wecken, sich in den Mittelpunkt zu rücken und neben der Selbstdarstellung zu Lasten tatsächlicher Naturschützer mehr oder weniger geschickt Halbwahrheiten rund um den Kormoran zu verbreiten. Dabei baut die Kampagne fest darauf, dass die große Masse der Normalbürger gar nicht auf die Idee käme, eigenwillige Aussagen und Forderungen von NABU und LBV inhaltlich zu hinterfragen. So werden Angler und Fischer als die Bösewichte hingestellt, die den Kormoran wieder ausrotten würden, wenn sich NABU und LBV nicht schützend für den armen Vogel einsetzen würden. Hinter der Masche steckt System, denn der Kormoran ist nur das Synonym für ein ganz grundsätzliches Problem:
Wie gehen wir in der Kulturlandschaft mit den Erfolgen des Naturschutzes um? 
 Die Kombination aus der Verringerung der Belastung mit Umweltgiften und konsequenten Schutzmaßnahmen haben dazu geführt, dass sich eine Vielzahl von Arten erfreulich schnell und erfreulich stark erholt haben. Selbst für nicht sonderlich an der Ornithologie interessierte ist offensichtlich, dass Kranich, verschiedene Wildgansarten oder Fisch- und Seeadler heute wieder zum alltäglichen Bild unserer Landschaft gehören. Verbunden mit diesem erfreulichen Populationsanstieg verursachen verschiedene, ehemalsbedrohte und deshalb noch (!) geschützte Arten wirtschaftliche und auch ökologische Schäden. Dieser Umstand führt zwangsläufig dazu, dass über die Rechtfertigung des jeweiligen Schutzstatus und die Möglichkeiten einer Schadensreduzierung nachgedacht werden muss. Es stellt für NABU und LBV ganz sicher kein Problem dar, den Steuerzahler vor's Loch zu schieben und neben Schadenersatz auch öffentliche Beihilfen für die betroffenen Wirtschaftszweige zu fordern. Allein mit diesen Forderungen glaubt man sich aus der Pflicht. Ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung wird, nicht zuletzt durch gezielte Verklärung der Tatsachen, Eingriffe in die Bestände ehemals bedrohter Tierarten ablehnen. Sie glauben, sie seien weder direkt, noch indirekt betroffen. Das Blatt würde sich schlagartig wenden, wenn man ihnen aufzeigen würde, welche Summen für überzogenen Artenschutz auf der einen und durch ihn verursachte Schäden auf der anderen Seite schon heute vom Steuerzahler zu berappen sind. Um eine solche Diskussion zu vermeiden, werden weder Kosten noch Mühen gescheut, um Bedrohungsszenarien zu suggerieren, die real nicht existieren. Die Wahl des Kormorans zum Vogel des Jahres 2010 kam auch vor diesem Hintergrund nicht wirklich überraschend. Allerdings zeigt sich schon jetzt, dass die Wahl des Kormorans zum Eigentor werden könnte. Zahlreiche Positionen von NABU und LBV zum Thema Kormoran stehen auf arg wackligen Füßen. Man wird sie nicht nur in diesem Forum hinterfragen und ich bewundere aufrichtig Ihren Mut, sich diesen Diskussionen stellen zu wollen. 
 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Lars Dettmann 
 Geschäftsführer
Landesfischereiverband Brandenburg / Berlin e.V.
Dorfstraße 1
14513 Teltow-Ruhlsdorf
 Tel 03328/319150
Fax 03328/319155


Taxidermist


----------



## Blackmore (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ Taxidermist: habe ich auch nicht behauptet, dass der NABU Interesse daran hat, ich habe geschrieben, dass das der einzig richtige Weg sein kann, so wie von der Anglerseite gefordert


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Lucius schrieb:


> Witzig ist auch deine Signatur, gerade vor einer Woche habe Ich nach 20 Jahren den "Dunklen Turm" zuende gelesen....


 

Warst du auch so enttäuscht? Spätestens ab "Susannah" war es nur noch wirr, in "der dunkle Turm" hatte ich nur noch das Gefühl, dass King irgendwie die Story aus den Händen geglitten ist....

Gegen Meilensteine wie Drei, Tot und Glas dieses unwürdige Ende???

Nun ja, sorry für OT
:m


----------



## Lucius (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Warst du auch so enttäuscht? Spätestens ab "Susannah" war es nur noch wirr, in "der dunkle Turm" hatte ich nur noch das Gefühl, dass King irgendwie die Story aus den Händen geglitten ist....
> 
> Gegen Meilensteine wie Drei, Tot und Glas dieses unwürdige Ende???
> 
> ...



Das ging mir ähnlich, Ich glaube auch das er zulange zwischen den einzelnen Büchern Zeit verstreichen hat lassen, denn insgesamt wirkt es nicht "wie aus einem Guß" und auch den Kniff sich selbst einzubeziehen in die Handlung war etwas,das Ich eher befremdend und auch etwas egozentrisch empfand.
Und auch im "Dunklen Turm" das Thema Mordred so schnell abzuhandeln, war der Fugur wie er Sie aufgebaut hatte nicht würdig, ja Ich glaub man kann sagen, das es ihm etwas entglitten ist.
Leider muss man auch sagen, das er trotzallem einfach fessselnd schreibt und Ich dann nach insgesamt Rund 6000 Seiten einfach wissen wollte wie´s ausgeht... auch wenn das Ende etwas billig ist - War irgendwie wie bei Bobby Ewing unter der Dusche damals bei Dallas.....|supergri

So, back to Topic....,Sorry!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Blackmore schrieb:


> _Der Kormoran ist nicht die alleinige Ursache sondern ein Folgeprodukt_.


 
Diesen Satz sollte man ausschneiden, einrahmen und allen "Vögeln aus dem Nest Werfern" ins Hirn meißeln.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Kohlmeise,Ich habe hier noch keinen "Vögel aus dem Nest Werfer" gesehen!
Dies wäre auch gar nicht nötig,um eine Bestandsregulierung durch zu führen.
Die Überbestände würden sich sogar ohne einen einzigen Schuß abzugeben veringern lassen!
Voraussetzung wäre natürlich zunächst mal,zu einer Regulierung bereit zu sein,dies ist aber der Nabu sicher nicht.
Sie haben sich fürs kommende Jahr ihren Spendensammel-Wappenvogel erwählt und
versuchen die gestiegenen Kormoranpopulation als ihren Erfolg darzustellen 
(zu vermarkten).

Taxidermist


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Taxidermist
Bestandregulierung, gezielte Abschüsse: alles kein Problem!
Es geht mir auch gar nicht um eine "Verteidigung" des Kormorans, sondern vielmehr darum, dass es absolut unverständlich ist, einem Tier gegenüber einen solchen Haß aufzubauen, wie es sich auch hier dargestellt hat.



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> hammer.... ich box die kleinen trotzdem aus dem nest |supergri|supergri





fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Ich Flipp aus!#q#q#q
> Wie kann man nur diese Fischfressenden Aasgeier zum Vogel des Jahres machen?





offense80 schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur einen solchen Scheissvogel wählen.



Das wären ein paar Zitate von Seite 1, weiter habe ich jetzt nicht geblättert. Wenn man schon reguliert, dann bitte klaren Gedankens. "Frei flottierende Emotionen" wie die hier dargestellten gab es schon oft, von Seiten verschiedener Interessensgruppen, übrigens allesamt "Naturnutzer". Die Folge: Der Kormoran war vollkommen verschwunden, der Biber auch, und der Fischotter beinahe. Das gleiche geschah dem Wolf, der pubertierende Braunbär Bruno erlag den selben niederen Motiven. Ich plädiere einfach für ein wenig mehr Rücksichtnahme, das ist alles.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Kohlmeise,Also muss ich meinen ersten Satz zurück nehmen,du hast vollkommen Recht
mit deinem Vorwurf,dass so manche hier einen regelrechten Hass auf die Vögel haben.
Dieses resultiert vielleicht aus der Hilflosigkeit,wie so manche diesen Tieren zuschauen
müssen bei ihrem Treiben.Dieser Hass ist aber nicht nur wenig angebracht,sondern zudem
unsachlich und verhindert eine vernünftige Diskussion mit Kormoranfreunden!
Allerdings sehe ich auf der Gegenseite ähnliche Gefühlsregungen Anglern und Fischern
gegenüber.
Man sollte sich vielleicht mal auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner einigen und dieser wäre,
dass der Kormoran durchaus seine Daseinsberechtigung hat,nur eben in einer vernünftigen
und auch für Gewässer tragbaren Menge.
Leider sehe ich diese Bereitschaft dazu eher auf Seiten der Angler,als auf der von Nabu
und Co.,wenn man mal von diesen,von dir zitierten,unangebrachten Ausreißern absieht.
Aber diese sind wohl in ihrer Geisteshaltung,als eher schlicht zu bezeichnen und hoffentlich nicht der Mehrheit entsprechend!

Taxidermist


----------



## Lucius (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Kohlmeise,Also muss ich meinen ersten Satz zurück nehmen,du hast vollkommen Recht
> mit deinem Vorwurf,dass so manche hier einen regelrechten Hass auf die Vögel haben.
> Dieses resultiert vielleicht aus der Hilflosigkeit,wie so manche diesen Tieren zuschauen
> müssen bei ihrem Treiben.Dieser Hass ist aber nicht nur wenig angebracht,sondern zudem
> ...




Na dein Wort in Gottes Ohr......

ich hab auf ebens selbiges in mehreren Postings hingewiesen was Kohlmeise hier kritisiert und man bekommt dann Antworten aus dieser Richtung die auch weiterhin jede objektive Auseinandersetzung mit diesem Thema vermissen lassen und man wird dann selbst noch als eine Art "Nestbeschmutzer" dargestellt, wenn man von einigen den Blick über den eigenen Tellerrand einfordert....
Hier wird mit Polemik einzig und allein Munition für NABU,PETA, etc produziert...#q


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich glaube zwar nicht an Gott,aber es wäre schön mit mehr Sachlichkeit an das Problem
heranzugehen und ich weigere mich einfach zu glauben,dass solche Vertreter unserer
Zunft repräsentativ sind.
Diese Aussagen sind in etwa genau so unsachlich,wie die Behauptung von Nabu,die Kormorane würden vorwiegend nur Kaulbarsche und Rotaugen fressen!
So wird z.B. von der Gegenseite,dass Argument,dass es im Süddeutschen Raum in
früheren Zeiten niemals Brutplätze gab und die Vögel erst durch Klimawandel und
andere ,für sie verbesserte Lebensumstände,dazu veranlasst wurden auch dort zu Brüten,vollkommen ignoriert.

Taxidermist


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich habe es schon tausend mal erwähnt: Auch meine Region ist von den Kormoranen "betroffen".

Nur: "Outet" man sich als Angler, der auch FÜR den Kormoran spricht oder zumindest versucht, die Argumente abzuwägen, geht bei so manchen ganz schnell die mentale Schublade auf, die besagt: "Der ist eigentlich kein Angler", "der soll doch zu den Schützern wechseln" oder "der kann ja leicht reden, der hat ja kein Kormoranproblem".

HALLO, denke ich mr dann immer. Was habe ich in meinem allerersten Satz gesagt??? Aber irgendwie scheinen gerade die emotional belasteten Kollegen die Tatsache, dass man durchaus Kormorane nicht nur vom Hörensagen kennt und DENNOCH in der Lage sein muss, halbwegs zivilisiert darüber zu reden, nicht zusammenbringen zu können. 

Oder anders herum: Man kann ganz sachlich bleiben und über Abschussquoten und Vergrämungen diskutieren, warum auch nicht? Die Jungen aus dem Nest zu boxen, erweckt in mir dagegen den Anschein, man könnte Spaß dabei empfinden. Und Spaß am Töten ist nur ein anderes Wort für sadistische Tendenzen. Und gerade wir Angler sollten uns ganz klar von solchen Tendenzen distanzieren. Punkt.


----------



## wusel345 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich tue auch mal meinen Senf dazu. 
Eines mal vorweg: der Kormoran ist ein sehr schönes Tier wie übrigens alle anderen Tiere auch und er hat ganz bestimmt seine Daseinsberechtigung. In meinen vielen Jahren des Angelns hat sich bisher noch alles irgendwann von selbst geregelt. Sei es zum Guten oder zum "Schlechten" für uns Angler. Auch die Kormoran-Angelegenheit wird sich von selber regeln, denn habt ihr mal überlegt .... was wird sein, wenn die Fischteiche der Angler und Züchter unergiebig werden und der schöne Vogel sich über die von der Nabu und anderen Naturschutz-Organisationen gehegten und gepflegten Teiche mit Laichzonen hermacht? Dort die Fische und Amphibien wegfrisst (Bei uns gibt es mehrere Biotope und auch dort wurden Kormorane gesichtet)? Werden dann die Naturschutz-Organisationen auch sagen, dass ist der Lauf der Dinge und sind stolz auf ihre leergefressenen Teiche. Oder beginnt dann sehr schnell ein Umdenken? Unser Verein hat, warum auch immer, einen See gekauft, der der zu einem Viertel (Steilufer mit losem Sand) schwer zu beangeln ist. 3/4 des Sees, wo gute Angelmöglickeiten bestehen, ist Laich- und Schutzzone. Nicht durch uns angeordnet, sondern, ich glaube zu wissen, von der Nabu. Weiß das der Vogel? Macht er an der Grenze zur Schutzzone halt? Nö! Mal schauen, wann der erste von der Nabu beauftragte Jäger dort auf der Lauer liegt, um die Kormorane aus dem Bereich des Sees rauszuhalten oder die ersten Nabuianer in die-Hände-klatschend tagelang am Ufer stehen, um die Vögel zu vertreiben. Denn die Tiere sind da und jagen. 
Warten wir es doch ab.

Gruß, Rüdiger (der seine unwichtige Meinung auch mal kund tun wollte)


----------



## Syntac (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



wusel345 schrieb:


> denn habt ihr mal überlegt .... was wird sein, wenn die Fischteiche der Angler und Züchter unergiebig werden und der schöne Vogel sich über die von der Nabu und anderen Naturschutz-Organisationen gehegten und gepflegten Teiche mit Laichzonen hermacht?



...was dann sein wird?
Ganz einfach, dann werden einige haupt- und nebenberufliche Teichwirte schon lange die Flinte ins Korn geworfen haben.


----------



## Lucius (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Man muss in seine Überlegung immer mit einbeziehen, das Tiere so ein Verhalten an den Tag legen ohne Vorsatz sondern weil es ihre Natur ist, im Gegensatz zu uns Menschen.
Allein das zeigt doch das Hass auf eine Spezies hier völlig unangebracht ist.
Das wäre so, als wenn man ein 2 Jähriges Kind hasst , weil es irgendetwas angefasst und kaputtgemacht hat....man kann sich ärgern aber Hass!?
Am meisten aber sollte man sich ärgern weil man eig. es hätte wissen müssen und das Objekt entsprechend Kindersicher hätte irg. hinstellen können!

Und wenn man z.B. einen wissenschaftliche Abhandlung liest, in der vorallem der Nährstoffeintag in unsere Gewässer als einer der Hauptgründe für die rasant steigende Komoranpopulation erkannt hat,und somit wir die Hauptschuld an diesem Problem haben,kann man da diesem Vogel wirklich noch mit solchen Emotionen entgegentreten!?
Ja man kann, und zwar dann wenn einem eig. nichts an dem Grundlegenden Problem und seiner Lösung liegt und man einzig und allein nur auf sein Vorteil bedacht ist und den Vogel als eine Art Konkurent betrachtet, man könnte fast sagen eine Art von Futterneid........
In Amerika gibt es funktionierende Maßnahmen in mehreren Stufen, bis hin zum Abschuß.......was ist denn hier in Europa so Schwer daran, sich auf so was zu einigen!?


----------



## Syntac (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Das hat nichts mit Futterneid zu tun, jeden Falls nicht im Falle von kommerziellen Teichwirtschaften, an denen Existenzen hängen.


----------



## Tigersclaw (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

hmm an sich find ich das gar nicht mal so schlecht, das der komoran zum vogel des jahres 2010 ernannt worden ist. Heyyy eh ihr mich steinig , wartet doch ma ab. Allein die Disskusion hier zeigt doch, dass viele Leute interesse an dem Thema haben. So rückt der Knabe noch mehr isn Licht der Öffendlichkeit, so das auch "normale" Menschen etwas über den Vogel, den Bestand, Gefährdungen und vor allem auch über die Rolle als "Fischdieb". 
Ich hab den threat jetzt nur mal überflogen, aber ich denke, die wenigsten (ich zähl mich dazu) kennen wirklich wissenschaftliche Fakten zum Thema Kormoran, ihren Bestand, lebensweise, auswirkungen auf fischbestände. Man hört nur hier was, da was...

Ich hab mal mit unseren Ornis und den Leuten in der Vogelschutzwarte geredet. Vor 20 Jahren sind die 100te km gefahren um eine Kormorankolonie zu sehen. Das war was besonderes. Heutzutage sieht man die hier recht häufig (beim angeln oder fast jeder Exkursion seh ich bis zu 100 stk). Bei vielen anderen Tierarten hätten wir hurra geschrieen, wenn wir solche Entwicklungen gehabt hätten. Jedoch weiß jeder um die beeinträchtigung der Fischerei durch den vogel...

Das etwas gemacht werden muss, steht für mich fest!!Und (um wieder auf den ursprungsgedanken zu kommen) öffentliche Aufklärung und offenlegung der fakten is schonmal wichtig, um bestimmte maßnahmen zu erklären/ abzustimmen. 

sicher hat auch Ralle recht (ich glaub er wars), das man so einem anderen, wirklich gefährdeten Vogel, die chance genohmen hat, bekannter zu werden.

Ich hoffe die EU ist mit dem managmentplan auf dem richtigen wege um die interessen der Naturschützer und fischer/angler unter einen hut zu bekommen.

claw


----------



## Lucius (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Syntac schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Futterneid zu tun, jeden Falls nicht im Falle von kommerziellen Teichwirtschaften, an denen Existenzen hängen.




Das mag ja sein, nur glaube Ich nicht das der Anteil an professionellen Teichbetreibern die sich hier äußern hoch ist und gemeint waren eher wir als Angler und selbst dann ist der Verursacher des Problems nicht der Komoran an sich, er ist nur die Auswirkung......


----------



## Dart (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Lucius schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, nur glaube Ich nicht das der Anteil an professionellen Teichbetreibern die sich hier äußern hoch ist und gemeint waren eher wir als Angler und selbst dann ist der Verursacher des Problems nicht der Komoran an sich, er ist nur die Auswirkung......


 Die Auswirkung der Überfischung der Meere .....ist das Vorrücken des Kormorans in Binnengewässern....und der spezielle Schutz des letzen Jahrzehnts hat diesem Vorrücken den Weg geebnet.
Warum nur kommerzielle Teichbetreiber von diesen Auswirkungen betroffen sein sollten ist mir völlig schleierhaft, erste Schreckensmeldungen kamen vor zig Jahren von Angelvereinen:g


----------



## Syntac (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Leute, die sich hier zu Wort melden...
Und, spielen wir mal Teufels Advokat, angenommen die Kormoranpopulation würde noch mehr explodieren und die Teichwirte (und damit Satzfischlieferanten) hätten flächendeckend 50% Verluste (was bei einigen Teichwirten schon heute nicht utopisch ist) würden auch die Satzfischpreise ansteigen. Und dann wiederum wären auch die Angler hier betroffen.


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hier ein informatives Video;
http://mmc.jahrtsv.de/index.php?id=8&video=1048


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

den komoran gab es schon immer....klar die population is gewachsen.....aber selber schuld wenn der mensch den natürlichen feind des komoran ausrottet


----------



## Lucius (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Dart schrieb:


> Die Auswirkung der Überfischung der Meere .....ist das Vorrücken des Kormorans in Binnengewässern....und der spezielle Schutz des letzen Jahrzehnts hat diesem Vorrücken den Weg geebnet.
> Warum nur kommerzielle Teichbetreiber von diesen Auswirkungen betroffen sein sollten ist mir völlig schleierhaft, erste Schreckensmeldungen kamen vor zig Jahren von Angelvereinen:g



Wo hab Ich das behauptet!?


----------



## donlotis (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



fabi123 schrieb:


> den komoran gab es schon immer....klar die population is gewachsen.....aber selber schuld wenn der mensch den natürlichen feind des komoran ausrottet



Wer war/ist denn der natürliche Feind des Kormoran?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

wie wärs mit seeadler?


----------



## bacalo (5. November 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Unter Hinweis auf dieses interessante Urteil ist hervorzuheben, dass die Äschen mindestens ebenso schutzwürdig ist wie der Kormoran. Insbesondere dort, wo die Bemühungen zur Nachzut in Gefahr geraten.

Ob dieses Urteil rechtskräftig wurde, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. November 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich habe mal den wichtigsten Passus,aus diesem,noch nicht rechtskräftigen Urteil,rauskopiert:


Die Ausnahme sei auch deshalb zu Recht erteilt worden, weil der Kormoran den Bestand der Äsche
am Untersee bedrohe. Denn eine geschützte Art, der Kormoran, breite sich so stark aus, dass einer
anderen, der bereits auf der Roten Liste der bedrohten Arten verzeichneten Äsche, die Vernichtung
drohe. Der deutliche Anstieg der Wassertemperatur des Untersees im Hitzesommer 2003 habe zu einem
verheerenden Äschensterben im Untersee geführt. Der Bestand habe dadurch ganz massiv abgenommen.
Da der Kormoran auf andere Fische ausweichen könne, führe dies nicht zu einer Reduzierung
des Kormoranbestandes auf natürliche Weise. Es drohe - gerade im Falle eines erneuten Hitzesommers
- am Untersee der vollständige Niedergang der dortigen Äschenpopulation. In dieser Situation
müsse sofort jede weitere nachteilige Einwirkung auf den Bestand verhindert werden, um der Äsche
nicht auch noch die verbleibende Überlebenschance zu nehmen. Hinzu komme, dass es sich bei der
Äschenpopulation am Untersee um eine Population von nationaler Bedeutung handele. Durch die
Laichfischerei und die Äschenaufzucht am Untersee in der Fischbrutanstalt Insel Reichenau seien in
der Vergangenheit nicht nur der Untersee, sondern viele weitere Landesteile mit Jungäschen beliefert
worden.
Angesichts dieser Gründe sei die Störung der brütenden Kormorane mit den entsprechenden Stressreaktionen
sowohl unter artenschutz- als auch unter tierschutzrechtlichen Gesichtspunkten hinzunehmen.


Es geht bei der Sache um die Vergrämungsaktion mi Scheinwerfern im April
diesen Jahres und die Vogelschützer argumentieren,dass bei dieser Massnahme auch
andere Vögel gestört wurden!?
Zumindest erstmals ein Urteil,welches die Rechte der Berufsfischer(Finanziell) und auch dern Schutzwert der Äschenbestände,über den berechtigten(?) Schutz des Kormorans,
gestellt hat!
Aber die "Naturschützer" werden sicher in Berufung gehen,die sind ja bekanntlich recht
hartnäckig in der Verfolgung ihrer Ziele und dazu noch finanziell(Spendengelder;Staatliche
Zuweisungen) gut ausgestattet,um längere Juristische Geplänkel auszusitzen!

Taxidermist


----------



## schakal1182 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hier ist das Thema ja schon quasi wieder vom Tisch, aber bei wenigen Anglern, vielen Nicht-Angern und den meisten "Naturschützern" wird der Kormoran immer noch als bedrohte Tierart angesehen.
Eine interne Diskussion hier im Board bringt in diesem Zusammenhang ja quasi gar nichts. Es muss an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen werden. Die breite Masse und auch viele Politiker - die ja in rechtlichen Dingen diesbezüglich das letzte Wort haben - glauben ja bereitwillig, dass ein Vogel des Jahres geschützt werden muss und dass wir Angler nur die bösen Neider sind. Dabei geht es uns um Naturschutz im allgemeinen und Fischartenschutz im besonderen!

Auf dieser Seite hier ( www.fischschutz-contra-kormoran-ev.de ) ist nun eine wie ich finde sehr gute Argumentensammlung zusammengestellt worden die als Diskussionsbasis dienen soll.

Dieser Verein hat folgendes Anliegen:



> *Das Ziel*
> 
> *Sehr geehrte Angelfreunde und Naturschützer,
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, dass sich der ein oder andere hierdurch angesprochen und ermutigt fühlt selbst das Wort zu ergreifen und in seinem Umfeld für Aufklärung in Sachen Kormoran zu sorgen. Vielleicht wird ja auch der ein oder andere Brief an die jewilige (Kreis)Verwaltung geschrieben.


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Demo: Angler und Naturschützer vs. Idioten und NABU in Radolfzell am Bodensee


----------



## ANGLERhauscoach11 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Sorry Diese Frage ist nicht zu deinem Beitrag .
aber ich habe gesehen dass dein Name als Felix Sch.
eingetragen ist . Eine Frage ist dein vollständieger 
Name Felix Schlicht ? Denn das währe sehr cool 
weil das ist auch mein Name.|bigeyes

Erbitte Antwort Profilname ANGELhauscoach11


----------



## gründler (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

http://www.nabu.de/kormoranfreunde/Nabu_VDJ2010_Brosch_A5_SK_Lay_040809_scr.pdf


----------



## gründler (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

http://www.regierung.unterfranken.bayern.de/presse/2010/00027/index.html

lg


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Wenn dann bitte bayernweit! Sonst verkrümeln die sich blos in den Nachbarbezirk.


----------



## Knispel (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.regierung.unterfranken.bayern.de/presse/2010/00027/index.html
> 
> lg


 
Da sollte sich Bremen einmal eine Scheibe von abschneiden! Hier ristkierst Du schon eine Angezeige, wenn Du einen Kormoran nur schief anschaust. Der Vogel geniesst bei uns den totalen Schutz, da er laut unserer Umwelt - und Naturschutzbehörde, keinen wirtschaftlichen Schaden anrichtet ( wie auch, in Bremen gibt es keine Fischzuchtbetriebe sowie Berufsfischer ).


----------



## angler-jan (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man nicht die Fangstatistiken vieler Vereine in Deutschland der letzten 15 Jahre vergleicht( da ging das ja richtig los mit dem Kormoran,zumindest bei uns)?! 
MFG
Jan


----------



## doebelfaenger (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum man nicht die Fangstatistiken vieler Vereine in Deutschland der letzten 15 Jahre vergleicht( da ging das ja richtig los mit dem Kormoran,zumindest bei uns)?!
> MFG
> Jan




Hallo,

das ist leider arg zu kurz gedacht. Fangstatistiken irgendwelcher Vereine geben ja nur einen Bruchteil der wirklich gefangenen Fische wider (welcher Angler trägt wirklich alles in seine Fangstatistik ein??), zudem ändern sich ja immer Besatzmaßnahmen, dann werden mal Seen abgelassen etc., da spielen sehr viele Faktoren mit rein.

Viele Grüße,

DF


----------



## Rockdog (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Schmeckt der Kormoran ????|kopfkrat
:r


----------



## Pappa70 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Heute 21.45 Uhr MDR Sachsen Anhalt Spezial

Eine Reportage über Kormorane
Da kann man vlt noch was lernen.

http://www.mdr.de/tv/programm/prog_detail+43209000295582.html

Grüße, Pappa


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

In unserer Zeitung, dem Weser Kurier, stand heute etwas über den Streit zwischen Angelrn/Berufsfischern und NABU. Natürlich wurde der NABU gelobt und wir wurden schlecht gemacht. Es wurde darüber berichtet wie der NABU und was der NABU für die schwarze Pest macht, man möchte Ruhezonen für die ollen Vögel herrichten und ganze Flussabschnitte mit ihnen besiedeln bzw. Brutplätze usw. schaffen.
Dann hieß es noch, das ein Großteil der Nahrung "wirtschaftlich unbedeutende" Fischarten seien, wie Rotaugen und Brassen, und Edelfische wie Felchen und Äschen nur einen kleinen Teil der Nahrung ausmachen. Das stimmt zwar, aber wenn das mit den Kormoranen so weitergeht, gibt es auch die "unbedeutenden Fische" bald nicht mehr in manchen Gewässern.
Wer möchte, kann ich den Bericht per PN mal schicken.
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## SpinnFischer Max (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Mein Bruder konnte letztes Jahr zum glück 7 strecken =)...


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Bei uns sind heuer auch schon 3 abgestürzt. Am 26.01. und 06.02. sind die offiziellen "Kormoranvergrämungstage". Da arbeiten Fischer, Angler und Jäger Hand in Hand gegen die "Schwarzfischer".


----------



## schakal1182 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Letzens hat wohl ein Redakteur einen sehr schlecht recherchierten Artikel zu den Thema in einer Lokalzeitung gebracht und aufgrund von Lesermails an den Herausgeber dann einen korrekten Artikel mit Enschuldigung usw. verfasst.
Es ist echt ein Graus wie blauäugig mit der ganzen Sache umgegangen wird.

Hier bei uns ist ja kaum noch Fisch in den Flüssen. Ein Bekannter der hier schon seit bestimmt 40 Jahren angelt berichtet von einer stabilen Forellen- und Äschenpopulation die in den 90ern mit einem Schlag - nämlich dem Einfall von einer Kormorankolonie von rund 100 Tieren - nahezu ausgelöscht wurde.

Nach dem Abzug der Kolonie haben sich die Bestände seither nicht wieder erholen können weil immer wieder einzelne Vögel (oft aber auch paar- oder Gruppenweise) einfallen. In der Summe sind es aber bestimmt ü20 Vögel pro Winter. Auf einem Flussabschnitt von ca. 4km wohlgemerkt...


----------



## doebelfaenger (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Letzens hat wohl ein Redakteur einen sehr schlecht recherchierten Artikel zu den Thema in einer Lokalzeitung gebracht und aufgrund von Lesermails an den Herausgeber dann einen korrekten Artikel mit Enschuldigung usw. verfasst.
> Es ist echt ein Graus wie blauäugig mit der ganzen Sache umgegangen wird.




hier mal ein gut recherchierter und fachkundiger Artikel, auch wenn sicherlich nicht alle Angler der Meinung des Autors sein werden:

http://hook-magazin.de/#/68


Viele Grüße,


DF


----------



## Jockel13883 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Soviel dazu, dass Kormorane angeblich kein Problem für Teichwirte sein sollen, Wenn nicht einmal die "Profis" vom NABU das Problem ohen Abschüsse lösen können, wie soll dann in Deutschland überhaupt noch Satzfisch erzeugt werden können?



Pressemitteilung von: Landesfischereiverband Brandenburg / Berlin e.V. 

Teltow-Ruhlsdorf: Im Zusammenhang mit der Wahl des Kormorans zum Vogel des Jahres 2010 hatte der NABU die jährlich 15.000 Abschüsse von Kormoranen als beschämend bezeichnet und ein Ende der Vergrämungsabschüsse gefordert. Vor diesem Hintergrund ist es natürlich interessant, wie der NABU in seiner eigenen Teichwirtschaft, der Blumberger Mühle, mit dem Problem Kormoran umgeht. Das rbb-Fernsehen hat nachgefragt und erhielt die überraschende Antwort, dass man das Problem ins Ausland delegiert hat. 

Anlässlich der Bekanntgabe, dass der Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres 2010 gewählt wurde, haben NABU und LBV die nach eigenen Angaben jährlich bis zu 15.000 Vergrämungsabschüsse von Kormoranen als beschämend bezeichnet und deren Beendigung gefordert. Laut NABU und LBV gäbe es Alternativen, um zum Beispiel die Satzfischbestände in Teichwirtschaften auch ohne Abschüsse wirksam vor dem Kormoran zu schützen. 

Da der NABU mit der Blumberger Mühle im Nordosten des Landes Brandenburg selbst eine Karpfenteichwirtschaft besitzt, liegt es nahe, sich dort nach den angeblichen Lösungen für das Kormoranproblem zu erkundigen. Das tat das rbb-Fernsehen und bekam die überraschende Antwort, dass man das Problem von den Teichen der Blumberger Mühle in das Teichgebiet eines tschechischen Satzfischlieferanten delegiert hat. Weil der NABU in der Blumberger Mühle keine Vergrämung der Kormorane durch Abschüsse zulässt, ist die früher dort erfolgreich praktizierte Satzfischaufzucht heute nicht mehr möglich. Um dennoch die Teiche bewirtschaften zu können, ist der Zukauf von Satzfischen in einer Größe erforderlich, die vom Kormoran nicht mehr bewältigt werden kann. Weil in Deutschland wegen der Schäden durch Kormorane ein genereller Mangel an Satzfischen herrscht, ist man auf einen tschechischen Lieferanten ausgewichen. So werden seit dem Jahr 2000 jährlich zwischen 60 und 65 Tonnen Satzkarpfen quer durch Europa in die Teiche der Blumberger Mühle kutschiert. Liefern kann der Teichwirt aus Tschechien diese Satzfische nur, weil in seinem Teichgebiet ständig mehrere Mitarbeiter mit der Waffe unterwegs sind und konsequent gegen einfliegende Kormorane vorgehen. 

Im Interview mit Brandenburg aktuell verteidigte Wolfgang Mädlow, Geschäftsführer des NABU Brandenburg, die Praxis des Importes von Satzfischen aus Ländern, in denen der Kormoran angeblich einen geringeren Schutzstatus hätte. Da die Tschechische Republik Mitglied der EU ist, gilt auch dort die EU-Vogelschutzrichtlinie. Der Kormoran geniesst somit in Tschechien den gleichen Schutzstatus, wie in Deutschland und den übrigen EU-Mitgliedsstaaten. 

Mitarbeiter des NABU und des Biosphärenreservates Schorfheide-Chorin äußerten gestern gegenüber dem Landesfischereiverband, dass ein Vorgehen gegen den Kormoran im Bereich der Blumberger Mühle nicht vorstellbar wäre. Schließlich wären Vergrämungsabschüsse auf Kormorane den Besuchern des NABU-Schulungszentrums und der zugehörigen Teichanlage nicht zu vermitteln. In der Blumberger Mühle hätte man es deshalb mit einer besonderen Situation zu tun, mit der die gegenwärtige Praxis des Importierens von Satzfischen aus dem Ausland gerechtfertigt sei. Für diese Haltung hat der Landesfischereiverband Brandenburg / Berlin e.V. natürlich vollstes Verständnis. Es ist Hobbyornithologen ganz sicher nicht zuzumuten, dass man sie mit der bitteren Realität konfrontiert und ihnen erklärt, dass der Kormoran tatsächlich massive Schäden anrichtet und auch der NABU entgegen anders lautender Darstellungen keinerlei Patentrezepte für eine zufrieden stellende Lösung parat hat. 

Der NABU agiert in Sachen Kormoran ganz offensichtlich nach dem Sankt-Florian-Prinzip, ist sich jedoch nicht zu schade, gleichzeitig die Vergrämungsabschüsse an deutschen Teichwirtschaften scharf zu kritisieren. 

http://www.lfv-brandenburg.de/pages...2010-bringt-den-nabu-in-erklaerungsnot201.php


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hom mir a Welt beinander!
Es gibt bei uns Teichanlagen die sind über 400 Jahre alt! Dort gab es diesen Vogel nicht! Es haben sich außer Adeligen und Mönchen zig Familien im Haupterwerb seit Jahrhunderten von diesen Teichanlagen ernährt. Tirschenreuth z.B. da gibt ein Familienfischzuchtbetrieb in der 4. Generation mit 93 ha Betriebsfläche wegen den Kormoranen auf!!!!
Wo leben wir, dass diese selbsternannten Natur- und Vogelschützer, die es definitiv, als diese Teichlandschaften geschaffen wurden (Mit Handarbeit ausgegraben!!!) und jetzt als Landschafts- oder Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen, über solche Schicksale entscheiden dürfen?
__________________


----------



## Knispel (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Bei uns in Bremen veranstaltet der NABU in seinen Geschäftsräumen nächste Woche einen Vortrag über Kormoran und wie Vogelschützer sowie Fischer/Angler Gemeinsamkeiten entwickeln können, mit anschließender Diskussion. Das höre ich mir auf jedenfall an und werde mich auch als Angler und ausgebildeter Gewässerwart outen, auch wenn ich denn gesteinigt werde ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





das hab ich noch gefunden, Broschüren des LFV Baden - würtemberg

http://www.aktion-kormoran.de/729.0.html


----------



## doebelfaenger (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Bei uns in Bremen veranstaltet der NABU in seinen Geschäftsräumen nächste Woche einen Vortrag über Kormoran und wie Vogelschützer sowie Fischer/Angler Gemeinsamkeiten entwickeln können, mit anschließender Diskussion. Das höre ich mir auf jedenfall an und werde mich auch als Angler und ausgebildeter Gewässerwart outen, auch wenn ich denn gesteinigt werde ...




man muss den Vogelschützern schon lassen: In Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sind sie den Anglern meilenweit voraus. Habe gehört, beim Nabu gibt es sogar spezielle Schulungen, wie man im Kormoranfall bei Konfliktsituationen und Diskussionen mit Anglern reagieren und was man sagen soll etc. Da können wir Angler uns noch ne Scheibe abschneiden!


Viele Grüße,


DF


----------



## gründler (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

.......


----------



## Wels-Hunter (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Edit Ralle 24:

Vor dem posten das Gehirn einschalten ( falls möglich )


----------



## Udo561 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hi,
 ich durfte eben als ich am Wasser war wieder zwei dieser Vögel beobachten.
 Ich mag auch nicht das sie mir die Fische wegfressen , trotzdem sind diese Vögel schön anzusehen und es macht Spaß ihnen bei der Jagd zuzusehen.
 Gruß Udo
 ps. ich bin eben gut zu vögeln , meint meint meine Freundin übrigends auch


----------



## Knispel (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Habe gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass der NABU eine eigene Karpfenzucht hat und das Vogelproblem auf ureigenste Art löste ....

http://www.openpr.de/news/363798/Ko...s-2010-bringt-den-NABU-in-Erklaerungsnot.html


----------



## gründler (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

........


----------



## Wels-Hunter (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Und du meinst also das du die Ahnung hast?#u


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Nur für den Fall das Grundel zu bescheiden ist diese Frage mit Ja zu beantworten.......

Ja er hat diese Ahnung und hat er das schon mehrfach und regelmäßig bewiesen!!


----------



## Skipper47 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Sag doch einfach nur, dass es selbst mit abgelegter Prüfung und eigenem Revier, sehr schwer ist diesen Gesellen Einhalt zu gebieten.


----------



## gründler (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

.......


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Bei uns ist morgen ab 7.00 "Kormoranvergrämungstag". Jäger und Angler gehen zusammen gegen den Einflug und die Jagd der Kormorane vor. Die Jäger sind ab 6.00 Uhr in Stellung und die Angler gehen oberhalb und unterhalb dieser Strecke und in allen Revieren auf Streife um zu Verhindern dass die Kormorane sich in Bäumen niederlassen können. Das wird bis 11.20 durchgeführt und am 06.02. wiederholt.


----------



## hasenzahn (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Na ja Freunde, ich kann nur sagen das man den Kormoran mit seinen natürlichen Feinden bekämpfen muss. Brutkolonie auskundschaften und einige Waschbären auf das lecker Essen in den Nestern hinweisen. Den Altvögeln tun die Waschbären nichts, die räubern aber die Nester aus, fressen Eier und Jungvögel. So kann man zumindest eine weitere Vermehrung unterbinden. Ich sage jetzt nicht ihr sollt alle Waschbären züchten und bei den Kormoranen aussetzen, aber wenn die Waschbären zufällig in die Nähe einer solchen Brutkolonie gelangen und zufällig die Bäume hochklettern kann ja keiner was dafür, das ist dann eben Natur. Ich wäre dafür den Waschbär zum Tier des Jahres 2010 zu erklären.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Auch nicht schlecht:
Die einen Neophyta gegen die anderen Neophyta einzusetzen, quasi das eine Problemvieh gegen das andere, für neue, aber andere Probleme.#q|uhoh::c


----------



## hasenzahn (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Was man in Kassel davon hält weiß ich nicht. Bei uns gibt es einige Brutkolonien und leider sind einige auf genau diese Art und Weise naturnah "aufgelöst" worden. Der Kormoran ist schlau und besetzt diese Brutkolonien nicht mehr. Sicherlich kann das auch nur eine Möglichkeit sein die dramatische Vermehrung einzudämmen und löst das Problem nicht. 
Bei uns gibt es Angelvereine die zahlen jedem Jäger der einen erlegten Kormoran abliefert fünf Euro. 
Können wir nicht Kormoran in Dosen quetschen und die den Japanern anstelle von Glasaal in Dosen verkaufen ?? 
Das wär doch mal ne geile Sache. Von mir aus kann man den Kormoran ja auch noch vorher zwei Jahre einbuddeln oder sechs Monate in die Sonne hängen. Irgendwie mögen die ja lauter son ekliges Zeug.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> ...Können wir nicht Kormoran in Dosen und quetschen und die den Japanern anstelle von Glasaal in Dosen verkaufen ??
> Das wär doch mal nei geile Sache. Von mir aus kann man den Kormoran ja auch noch vorhern zwei Jahre einbuddeln oder sechs Monate in die Sonne hängen. Irgendwie mögen die da ja lautern son ekliges Zeug.



Man bräuchte ihnen bloß weismachen, das Komoranfleisch zu Dauererektion führt und schwanzverlängernd wirkt, im Nu wäre die Spezies am Rande der Ausrottung.:q:q:q


----------



## hasenzahn (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

 Hab ich neulich auch schon irgendwo gelesen. Geräucherter Kormoran in Öl soll unheimlich die Potenz steigern und den Schniedel wachsen lassen. Aber nicht weiter sagen, muss ja ein Geheimnis bleiben. Die stärkste Wirkung sollen wohl die Patschefüße haben, aber nur wenn man die Krallen abknabbert. #6

Au weia, nicht das jetzt ein Japaner liest und Kormoran essen will. Hilfe, die armen Vögel !!!:c


----------



## Knispel (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Hab ich neulich auch schon irgendwo gelesen. Geräucherter Kormoran in Öl soll unheimlich die Potenz steigern und den Schniedel wachsen lassen. Aber nicht weiter sagen, muss ja ein Geheimnis bleiben. Die stärkste Wirkung sollen wohl die Patschefüße haben, aber nur wenn man die Krallen abknabbert. #6
> 
> Au weia, nicht das jetzt ein Japaner liest und Kormoran essen will. Hilfe, die armen Vögel !!!:c


 
Ach deshalb trägt "meiner" wieder einen gefüllten 10 l Eimer ..|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Wels-Hunter (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Ich habe deine Signatur gelesen#dsolche sprüche sind|peinlich
Und Fakt is auch das der Kormoran die Fischbestände 
vernichtet.Und ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung.:vik:


----------



## waldschratnrw (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

rein wildbiologisch gesehn koennte allein das Ausschiessen der Nester zu einer Dezimierung führen wie früher bei den Elstern, aber da hör ich die die Tierschuetzer schon wieder gemeinsam aufschreien. Wildlife Management ist hinsichtlich dieser invasiven Art einfach erforderlich. Auf Dauer führ da kein weg vorbei.
und Tier das Jahres bedeutet auch nicht für die Folgejahre eine Massenvermehrung unter besonderem Schutz des NABU.
 1999 wars der Fischotter 
 2003 der Wolf

also Emotionen ein bischen runter und Wissen ganz weit nach oben.


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch mehr Erfolg als bei so einer Jagt bei uns, als mal ganze 3 Kormorane vom Himmel gefallen sind...... Die Drecksbiester haben den Braten gerochen und sind viel zu hoch geflogen......:r


War bei uns heute morgen auch so.
Die steigen sofort 50-100m höher nach dem ersten Beschuß.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=175631


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht:
> Die einen Neophyta gegen die anderen Neophyta einzusetzen, quasi das eine Problemvieh gegen das andere, für neue, aber andere Probleme.#q|uhoh::c


Insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass das gar nicht stattfindet... 


Neo*phyten* (Sing. Neophyt) = Neu-*Pflanzen*
Neo*zoen* (Sing. Neozoe) = Neu-*Tiere*
Neozoen + Neophyten = Neobiota


----------



## Knigge007 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht:
> quasi das eine Problemvieh gegen das andere, für neue, aber andere Probleme.#q|uhoh::c




Eben so siehts aus...ist erst ein Bericht gekommen das der Waschbär in manchen Städten ne richtige  Plage ist....recht sinnfreie Aktion....

Einzigste was hilft ist wohl abschießen,aber das wird halt wieder erst erlaubt wenn der Schaden so dermaßen groß ist das es schon fast zuspät ist.....traurige Realität in Deutschland!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass das gar nicht stattfindet...
> 
> 
> Neo*phyten* (Sing. Neophyt) = Neu-*Pflanzen*
> ...



Okay, richtig gemeint, aber mit den Begriffen doch nicht so vertraut gewesen.
Es hätte also heißen sollen:
*...die einen Neozoen gegen die anderen Neozoen einzusetzen...*


----------



## Zander.1 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

|smash:|smash:|smash:|smash:|smash: 

Immer feste drauf haun!!!
Wer brauch schon so ein Drecksvogel???
Ich nicht.


Ach ja,dies is nur ne Meinung und nicht mehr


----------



## catchandfun (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

*Kormoran-Bestand wird reduziert

*http://www.fischundfang.de/456,2574/

#6


----------



## hasenzahn (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Tja, das nenn ich mal ne Maßnahme. Leider gehts dem armen schwarzen Fischfresser auch in BRB an den Kragen. Also die Flucht nach Brandenburg bringt nix. 
Vielleicht übersteht ja der eine oder andere K-Vogel auch diesen Winter nicht, denn selbst schnell fließende Bäche haben eine nette Eisschicht. ALso nix mehr mit letzten Forellen und Äschen wegräubern !!!


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

http://www.mopo.de/2010/20100128/hamburg/panorama/kormorane_verhungert.html


#d#d#d

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxA_db7vNbs&feature=related


----------



## T1m0 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

ich will keinem auf den schwanz treten, schon gar dem herrn aus dem video, aber... wobei doch dem würde ich schon gerne mal drüber laufen  
spaß beiseite, der kormoran ist auch ein tier keine frage, aber bitte net hier bei uns


----------



## Skipper47 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*

An meinen Teichen sind die ersten schwarzen Pfadfinder eingetroffen. Es ist zum....


----------



## slowhand (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Um die Sache zu beschleunigen, muss man die schwarze Pest jetzt regelmäßig von den Schlaf- und Ruheplätzen aufjagen



Oh, darf ich vorstellen: Der Herr über Leben und Tod!


----------



## hasenzahn (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

#hOch, mal ganz ehrlich Leute, wir haben uns doch nicht bis ganz nach oben in der Nahrungskette gekämpft um uns dann von nem schwarzen Vogel ärgern zu lassen, oder? #d Ich fang jetzt mal an die ersten lecker Kormoranrezepte zu sammeln. Kormoranbrust geräuchert soll gar nicht schlecht sein. 
Vielleicht kann man davon ne Suppe kochen? |rolleyes
Oder Kormoranbrust rosa gebraten mit frischen Pfifferlingen auf Rotweinspiegel ?? :vik:
Von den Viechern gibts doch genug. Dann kann jedenfalls keiner mehr behaupten das wir als Angler was gegen Kormorane haben, im Gegenteil, wir lieben diesen Vogel, vor allem rosa gebraten. 
Und wehe es kommt wieder einer mit c&r, denn gibts  ERGER !!
Los, wir haun den Vogel des Jahres in die Pfanne !!!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> #hOch, mal ganz ehrlich Leute, wir haben uns doch nicht bis ganz nach oben in der Nahrungskette gekämpft um uns dann von nem schwarzen Vogel ärgern zu lassen, oder? #d Ich fang jetzt mal an die ersten lecker Kormoranrezepte zu sammeln. Kormoranbrust geräuchert soll gar nicht schlecht sein.
> Vielleicht kann man davon ne Suppe kochen? |rolleyes
> Oder Kormoranbrust rosa gebraten mit frischen Pfifferlingen auf Rotweinspiegel ?? :vik:
> Von den Viechern gibts doch genug. Dann kann jedenfalls keiner mehr behaupten das wir als Angler was gegen Kormorane haben, im Gegenteil, wir lieben diesen Vogel, vor allem rosa gebraten.
> ...




den kannste allein fressen


----------



## Bassey (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*

Okay, was für eine schwarze Pest?!


----------



## angelpfeife (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*



Bassey schrieb:


> Okay, was für eine schwarze Pest?!


Ich glaub er meint den Kormoran. Wir hatten erst diese Woche einen Enfall von 70-80 Tieren an 2 unsrer Gewässer. Echt ärgerlich:c

onTopic: Ich weiss garnicht warum ihr alle rumheult, bei uns ist nichtmal der 20*20m große Dorfteich zugefroren:vik:.  Aber zum Angeln ist mir doch zu kalt. :c


----------



## hasenzahn (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Also der Ministerrige in MeckPom soll der Kormoran gemundet haben. Ist doch lustig wenn der Landwirtschaftsminister die massive Dezimierung des Kormorans ankündigt und der Vogel zugleich auf dem Teller liegt.


----------



## T1m0 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

die vorstellung mit dem teller sagt mir eher zu als mit wasser


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Also der Ministerrige in MeckPom soll der Kormoran gemundet haben. Ist doch lustig wenn der Landwirtschaftsminister die massive Dezimierung des Kormorans ankündigt und der Vogel zugleich auf dem Teller liegt.





Er geht halt mit gutem Beispiel voran.#6

Man könnte die Vögel schlachten und als Lebensmittelspende in die armen Regionen dieser Welt schicken(evtl. Haiti). Wo wir schon beim Spenden sind : Brauchen die noch einen unfähigen Vorsitzenden eines "Umweltverbandes" für sinnvolle körperliche Tätigkeiten?

Zur Not auch nach dem Abschuss beim Roten Kreuz vor die Tür legen.
Die wissen was mit Spenden zu tun ist.



#h#h


----------



## waldschratnrw (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> E
> Man könnte die Vögel schlachten und als Lebensmittelspende in die armen Regionen dieser Welt schicken(evtl. Haiti). Wo wir schon beim Spenden sind : Brauchen die noch einen unfähigen Vorsitzenden eines "Umweltverbandes" für sinnvolle körperliche Tätigkeiten?
> 
> Zur Not auch nach dem Abschuss beim Roten Kreuz vor die Tür legen.
> Die wissen was mit Spenden zu tun ist.


das finde ich aber mal TOTAL daneben


----------



## snofla (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Vielleicht bleibt man mal beim Thema angeln..........alles  andere ist hier überflüssig und hat nix mit dem Kormoran zu tun............arme Länder können  nix dafür das sowas passiert...........ich finds nur zum :v:v was hier einige im Zusammenhang mit dem Vogel in Verbindung bringen.............


----------



## hasenzahn (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ja, das mit dem Spenden war ziemlig mieß. Aber wenn die Politiker den Kormoran aufessen (http://www.fischundfang.de/456,2574/) warum nicht auch andere? Leider steht in dem Beitrag nicht wie er geschmeckt hat.


----------



## waldschratnrw (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Unser Jäger sagte :"Tranig", aber mit vielen Gewürzen lässt es sich runterwürgen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> #hOch, mal ganz ehrlich Leute, wir haben uns doch nicht bis ganz nach oben in der Nahrungskette gekämpft um uns dann von nem schwarzen Vogel ärgern zu lassen, oder? #d Ich fang jetzt mal an die ersten lecker Kormoranrezepte zu sammeln. Kormoranbrust geräuchert soll gar nicht schlecht sein.
> Vielleicht kann man davon ne Suppe kochen? |rolleyes
> Oder Kormoranbrust rosa gebraten mit frischen Pfifferlingen auf Rotweinspiegel ?? :vik:
> Von den Viechern gibts doch genug. Dann kann jedenfalls keiner mehr behaupten das wir als Angler was gegen Kormorane haben, im Gegenteil, wir lieben diesen Vogel, vor allem rosa gebraten.
> ...





hasenzahn schrieb:


> Ja, das mit dem Spenden war ziemlig mieß. Aber wenn die Politiker den Kormoran aufessen (http://www.fischundfang.de/456,2574/) warum nicht auch andere? Leider steht in dem Beitrag nicht wie er geschmeckt hat.




Iss klar, selber essen macht fett.

Warum nicht verschenken wovon man genug hat?



#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> das finde ich aber mal TOTAL daneben




Dann mach einen besseren Vorschlag wohin mit den 24000 Grillhähnchen.
Wenn von 15000 Brutpaaren  3000 übrig bleiben, müssen die anderen doch sinnvoll verwertet werden.

Ansonsten nutzloser Kommentar.#d



#h#h


----------



## waldschratnrw (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Also notleidende Menschen mit dem zu füttern, was hier als "schwarze pest" bezeichnet wird, ist da schon eher ueberfluessig und m.E. teilweise menschenverachtend.
Für sowas gibt es Tierkörperverwertungsbetriebe, die machen Seife und Fette draus. Außerdem werden die garantiert nicht alle auf einmal geschossen. Auf die nicht ganz leichte Bejagung wurde schon mehrfach hingewiesen.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> Also notleidende Menschen mit dem zu füttern, was hier als "schwarze pest" bezeichnet wird, ist da schon eher ueberfluessig und m.E. teilweise menschenverachtend.
> Für sowas gibt es Tierkörperverwertungsbetriebe, die machen Seife und Fette draus. Außerdem werden die garantiert nicht alle auf einmal geschossen. Auf die nicht ganz leichte Bejagung wurde schon mehrfach hingewiesen.



Das sehe ich auch so.

Wenn der Bestand der Kormorane reduziert/dezimiert werden soll, so ist das mit Schusswaffen aufgrund der großen Fluchtdistanz recht schwer. Nachdem an einer Stelle mehrmals ein Vogel gefallen ist, werden die restlichen Vögel versuchen diesen Platz zu meiden.
Langfristig lassen sich die Bestände am besten dezimieren/kontrollieren indem man Eier oder Jungvögel aus den Nestern entfernt und Bestände auf ein für die Natur sinnvolle und vertretbare Population reduziert und hält.


----------



## gründler (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

........


----------



## waldschratnrw (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so.
> Langfristig lassen sich die Bestände am besten dezimieren/kontrollieren indem man Eier oder Jungvögel aus den Nestern entfernt und Bestände auf ein für die Natur sinnvolle und vertretbare Population reduziert und hält.



Hab ich weiter oben schon beschrieben wie früher, als man zum Schutz des Niederwilds noch die Elsternhorste ausgeschossen hat.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich sagte schonmal,ihr wundert euch das Angler nicht so ernst genommen werden wie Jäger.
> 
> Warum wohl,weil bei einigen mal kräftig Nicken hilft damit das Wasser im Kopp das brennende Stroh löscht.
> 
> ...



Kritik ist ja ok, aber dass was du hier schreibst unterscheidet dich nicht im geringsten von dem Müll was du den anderen vorwirfst. Teilweise ist dein Text echt Krank.
Unter Ironie kann man dass auch nicht abhaken, oder?


----------



## gründler (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

......


----------



## snofla (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

eier klauen bringt nicht viel,ist es früh im Jahr dann wird neu gelegt,eier einsprühen schon mehr,dann werden diese totgebrütet........irgendwo gabs hier doch mal ne Aktion vom Edersee meinte ich wo die Viecher in der kalten Nacht von ihren Brutgelegen hochgejagt wurden und diese Nester dann ca 10min. ohne Wärme waren und die Eier soweit runtergekühlt waren das auch diese Eier keinen Erfolg mehr hatten und auch nur noch wochenlang erwärmt wurden und es keine Jungen schwatten gegeben hat


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*

Warum sind Kormorane eigentlich winterhart?

Das ist doch doof....

Wäre doch schöner, würden die Viecher schockgefrostet vom Baum rieseln....|kopfkrat

Aber die Biester wollen einfach nicht erfrieren, egal wie kalt das ist! Alles geht tot bei der Kälte. aber Wollhandkrabben und Kormorane überleben alles! Leider....#d


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Warum sind Kormorane eigentlich winterhart?
> 
> Das ist doch doof....
> 
> ...



Das stimmt so auch nicht, ich habe irgendwo auch gelesen, dass die ersten Kormorane aufgrund der zugefrorenen Gewässer verhungern. Aber, so kalt ein Winter auch sein mag, eine ganze Population wird dadurch nie ausgetrottet.


----------



## angelpfeife (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das stimmt so auch nicht, ich habe irgendwo auch gelesen, dass die ersten Kormorane aufgrund der zugefrorenen Gewässer verhungern. Aber, so kalt ein Winter auch sein mag, eine ganze Population wird dadurch nie ausgetrottet.


Die verhungern ganz sicher nicht. Die kommen alle zu uns, da hier die Gewässer noch offen sind:r. Je 70-80 von denen wurden bei uns an 2 Gewässern gesichtet.


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Die verhungern ganz sicher nicht. Die kommen alle zu uns, da hier die Gewässer noch offen sind:r. Je 70-80 von denen wurden bei uns an 2 Gewässern gesichtet.



Das habe ich ja auch geschrieben:


> Aber, so kalt ein Winter auch sein mag, eine ganze Population wird dadurch nie ausgetrottet.


Damit war wohl gemeint, das auch bei einem sehr kalten Winter nicht flächendeckend alle Gewässer (Bäche, Flüsse, Teich, Seen und Meere) über einen langen Zeitraum zufrieren.

Informationen zur den Kormorane kannst Du hier lesen:
http://www.mopo.de/2010/20100128/hamburg/panorama/kormorane_verhungert.html


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



snofla schrieb:


> eier klauen bringt nicht viel,ist es früh im Jahr dann wird neu gelegt



Selbstverständlich nicht. Wenn Gelege entfernt werden, müssen diese IMMER ducht Attrappen ersetzt werden.
Ob einsprühen auch geht und wie weit das Umweltverträglich ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Ob jedoch eine giftige Chemikalie, die anschließend auch am Gefieder des Brutvogels haftet, der wiederum zur Nahrungsaufnahme in ein Gewässer eintaucht, unschädlich ist könnte bezweifelt werden.

Wie gesagt, kenne die Chemikalie nicht und kann dazu auch keine Aussage treffen.


----------



## hasenzahn (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Würde da vielleicht ein Vereisungsspray funktionieren, wie es beim Sport verwendet wird bei Prellungen usw? Das dürften die Geleg doch auch nicht vertragen und würden ohne Chemikalien anhaftend im Nest bleiben.


----------



## Bassey (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*

Die Natur hat ihr eigenes Gleichgewicht... Nur weil uns Anglern diese Vögel nicht passen, muss man sich nicht gleich die Ausrottung herbeiwünschen... Das steht uns überheblichen Menschen nicht zu... Der einzig wahre Faktor der die Natur aus dem Gleichgewicht donnert sind nämlich wir...


----------



## Celtic-hero (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*

Schön zu hören /lesen das es noch mehr Anglern so geht wie mir. Ich kann den ganzen Schnee auch nicht mehr sehen. Aber die vor Freude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude! 

@ Bassey - Im groben stimmt das schon, blöd nur das die Kornmorane sich zu viel vermehrt haben. 
Wenn soetwas im Forst ( Wald) passiert regeln die Jäger das. Bestes beispiel ist der Fuchs : (


----------



## Skipper47 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Habt ihr Leute die so hoch klettern um die Eier in den Nestern zu vereisen?


----------



## hasenzahn (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Klar, Affen rennen doch genug rum.


----------



## Bassey (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*

Weil eben alle natürlichen Feinde fehlen... Und daran ist nicht gerade der Kormoran Schuld... Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dessen natürlicher Feind Adler waren/sind... Aber die findet man ja jetzt auch nicht mehr an jeder Ecke und im Supermarkt hat mich auch noch keiner gegrüßt ^^


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*

Tja, und das wir mit dem Besetzen immer wieder Nachschub an Futter liefern, wird wohl auch ein Grund sein... Mal im Ernst, wenn wir die Gewässer nicht zu unseren Gunsten regulieren würden, dann hätte sich das Kormoranproblem schon längst auf ein vernünftiges Maß eingepegelt. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will auch meine Fische fangen, Besatz muß also sein...


----------



## snofla (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Klar, Affen rennen doch genug rum.



:q :q :q



nicht alle Brutkolonien haben ihre Nester in den Bäumen,

und ausserdem hilft auch ein anpicksen der Eier,geht auch schneller...


----------



## angelpfeife (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*



Bassey schrieb:


> Die Natur hat ihr eigenes Gleichgewicht... Nur weil uns Anglern diese Vögel nicht passen, muss man sich nicht gleich die Ausrottung herbeiwünschen... Das steht uns überheblichen Menschen nicht zu... Der einzig wahre Faktor der die Natur aus dem Gleichgewicht donnert sind nämlich wir...


Alles klar. Es ist also natürlich dass die Viecher innerhalb von 4 Wochen einen ganzen See unbrauchbar machen?? Ein "überfall" von ähnlichem Ausmaß hat vor 3 oder 4 Jahren die komplette Äschenpopulation in einem größeren Bach gekillt. Natürlich ist was andres. Eigentlich sollten die nur einen Teil fressen und sich dann ein andres Gewässer suchen und warten bis sich der Fischbestand wieder halbwegs reguliert hat (nächstes Jahr). Dann könnten sie von mir aus wiederkommen:q. Dass wäre dann natürlich.

PS: Sollte jetzt kein Angriff sein


----------



## Bassey (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*

Keine Sorge, ich verstehe das nicht als Angriff. Fakt ist aber, dass der Mensch erst die Rahmenbedingungen für solche "Überfälle" geschaffen hat. Das Dezimieren bzw. Ausrotten von natürlichen Feinden dieser Vögel ist der, meiner Meinung nach größte Faktor von allen. Natürlich finde es traurig wie diese Vögel ganze Seen leerräumen... Was wir brauchen ist nicht die Jagdfreigabe sondern endlich wieder natürliche Feinde... Programme wie die Wiedereingliederung von Wölfen in unsere Natur sind dorthingehend der beste Schritt, so muss es auch mit den großen Raubvögeln geschehen, deswegen bin ich für solche Programme... Nicht nur die Wunde ständig versorgen, sondern den Verursacher ausfindig machen und abschaffen, in diesem Fall ist der Verursacher dieser klaffenden Wunde das Fehlen der Räuber in unseren breiten...


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Alles klar. Es ist also natürlich dass die Viecher innerhalb von 4 Wochen einen ganzen See unbrauchbar machen??



Äh, ja. Das ist natürlich. Die Vögel nutzen die Nahrungsressourcen, die wir Menschen Ihnen zur Verfügung stellen. Ungewollt zwar, aber das wissen die Vögel nicht. 
Das uns das nicht passt, ist auch klar. 
Ebenso natürlich ist, dass die Population erst dann dauerhaft zurückgeht, wenn nicht mehr genug Nahrung vorhanden ist, bzw. erreicht werden kann. 
Da werden wir mit Vergrämen und Brut verhindern auch nix ausrichten.


----------



## angelpfeife (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*



Bassey schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Wunde ständig versorgen, sondern den Verursacher ausfindig machen und abschaffen, in diesem Fall ist der Verursacher dieser klaffenden Wunde das Fehlen der Räuber in unseren breiten...


Wir haben einen Räuber, aber der wird nicht darauf losgelassen. Dieser nennt sich Stahlschrot! Ganz ehrlich? Ich sehe dass als die einzige Methode um den Viechern einhalt zu gebieten bevor es zu Spät ist. Raubvögel schön und gut aber bis diese "Einsatzbereit" sind vergehen Jahre wenn nich sogar Jahrzehnte.
Und wenn die auch nur ein viertel der Kormorane (was immernoch zu wenig sein sollte) fressen, kann man sie über die Erde rollen. 
Aber ohne Unterstützung vom Staat bleiben wir da eh machtlos#d


----------



## angelpfeife (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Äh, ja. Das ist natürlich. Die Vögel nutzen die Nahrungsressourcen, die wir Menschen Ihnen zur Verfügung stellen. Ungewollt zwar, aber das wissen die Vögel nicht.
> Das uns das nicht passt, ist auch klar.
> Ebenso natürlich ist, dass die Population erst dann dauerhaft zurückgeht, wenn nicht mehr genug Nahrung vorhanden ist, bzw. erreicht werden kann.
> Da werden wir mit Vergrämen und Brut verhindern auch nix ausrichten.


Nein es ist nicht natürlich. Wir Menschen haben es erst zu dieser Situation kommen lassen. Ohne uns gäbe es sie garnicht (was für eine Erkentniss), und ich finde wir sollten sie auch wieder gerade biegen - so leit es mir für die Kormorane tut, denn sie können ja eigentlich auch nix dafür.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Nein es ist nicht natürlich. Wir Menschen haben es erst zu dieser Situation kommen lassen. Ohne uns gäbe es sie garnicht (was für eine Erkentniss), und ich finde wir sollten sie auch wieder gerade biegen - so leit es mir für die Kormorane tut, denn sie können ja eigentlich auch nix dafür.



Siehst Du, und da bin ich voll und ganz Deiner Meinung. Aber dann müssen wir doch die Ursachen " gradebiegen " und nicht die Folgen. Denn, ganz gleich wie viele Kormorane wir in Deutschland eliminieren würden, es kommen genauso viele aus dem Ausland wieder nach.
Und denk mal, die kommen zum Teil aus Gegenden wo es wenig Gewässerverbauung gibt, wo reichlich Fisch vorhanden ist. Warum ? Weil sie bei uns richtige " Fly- in - Gewässer " finden um es mal mit einer amreikanischen Fastfoodkette zu vergleichen. 

Wenn also was gardezubiegen ist, dass unsere Gewässerstrukturen und der Besatz. Allerdings halte ich das ob des gigantischen Aufwandes mittelfristig für utopisch.


----------



## zulu (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Gewässerstruktur verbessern und mehr besatz.

Das ist prima.

Da müsste man nur eine allgemeine jährliche fischereiabgabe für  jedermann einführen.

Ich würde vorschlagen etwa den gleichen betrag, den jeder einzelne angler so im laufe des jahres für besatz und gewässerpflege ausgibt.

Zusätzlich müsste jeder bürger jährlich arbeitsleistungen am gewässer erbringen , genau wie wir auch.

Was glaubt ihr wie schnell das allgemeine interesse an dem vogel dann nachlassen würde. :m


Z.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



zulu schrieb:


> Gewässerstruktur verbessern und mehr besatz.



Nur damit ich nicht falsch verstanden werde. Ich habe nirgendwo von mehr Besatz geschrieben. Das Gegenteil sollte der Fall sein.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



zulu schrieb:


> Gewässerstruktur verbessern und mehr besatz.
> 
> Das ist prima.
> 
> ...



Du denkst doch nicht etwa, dass Angler mit Ihren paar Kröten auch nur annähernd alle laufenden Maßnahmen für Besatz und Gewässerpflege inkl. Renaturierung und Verbesserung der Durchgängigkeit finanzieren? Das ein Märchen, da ist der Steuerzahler längst mit im Boot...


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Du denkst doch nicht etwa, dass Angler mit Ihren paar Kröten auch nur annähernd alle laufenden Maßnahmen für Besatz und Gewässerpflege inkl. Renaturierung und Verbesserung der Durchgängigkeit finanzieren? Das ein Märchen, da ist der Steuerzahler längst mit im Boot...




Was Isar und Amper nördl. von München angeht:

Besatz ist noch in Anglerhand ...

Gewässerpflege nicht unbedingt alleine ...

Renaturierung und Verbesserung der Durchgängigkeit ist der Steuerzahler


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Besatz ist noch in Anglerhand ...



Ich hatte neulich mal in einem anderen Thread versucht zu durchleuchten, was es mit dem Besatz auf sich hat.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Besatz (in Berlin war es, glaube ich), zu mehr als 60% aus der öffentlichen Hand (inkl. EU-Gelder) bezuschußt wird. Nun könnte man meinen, dafür sei ja die Fischereiabgabe da, die jeweiligen Mitgliedsbeiträge aufzustocken. In der Tat überstiegen die Einnahmen der Fischereiabgabe zumindest die Förderung des Landes für den Besatz. Aber bei den Ausgaben, die aus der Fischereiabgabe getätigt werden, habe ich (wenn ich mich recht entsinne ebenfalls für Berlin, aber für ein anderes Jahr), eine Aufstellung gefunden, hinter deren bürokratischen Überschriften sich nur schwer Besatzmaßnahmen verorten ließen. Das mag sich geändert haben (u.a. wg. der Aalthematik), aber mir scheint es trotzdem ein Zuschußgeschäft zu sein, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass für eine verstärkte Förderung von Besatz durch das Land andere Posten gestrichen wurden. Leider sind unsere Behörden nicht angehalten, detaillierte, nachvollziehbare und öffentlich zugängliche Rechenschaft über die Verwendung der Mittel abzulegen, sonst könnte man sich der Frage mal widmen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Föderung außerhalb des Vereins:  .. es gibt bei uns die Förderung von "heimischen Arten" (Artenschutzprogramm) in natürlichen Gewässer, also nicht Baggerseen usw., eigentlich eher gedacht für Fliesgewässer.
Den Antrag (Ende vom Jahr bekommt der Vereinsvorstand die nötigen Papiere zugesandt) mit Bedarfsbegründung zum Artenschutz stellt man beim Landesverband.
Inwieweit bzw. in welcher tatsähcliochen Höhe dann Gelder der EU reinfließen, weiß ich nicht, aber der eigentliche beangelbare Haupt-Besatz wird von den Anglern bezahlt.
Immer dann nachzulesen und nachzuvollziehen im Kassenbericht ...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Inwieweit bzw. in welcher tatsähcliochen Höhe dann Gelder der EU reinfließen, weiß ich nicht, aber der eigentliche beangelbare Haupt-Besatz wird von den Anglern bezahlt.
> Immer dann nachzulesen und nachzuvollziehen im Kassenbericht ...



Toni, Du hast Recht. Meine damaligen Recherchen bezogen sich auf Aalbesatz (wobei dieser es ziemlich schwer haben dürfte, aus Berlin abzuwandern...).



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was den Aalbesatz angeht, finde ich dies z.B. erhellend:
> 
> "Die Besatzmaßnahmen werden durch finanzielle Mittel der Europäischen Union und des Landes Berlin gefördert. Die eingesetzte Gesamtsumme für den Aalbesatz im Jahr 2006 beläuft sich auf rd. 130.000 €. Davon sind 34.500 € Fördermittel der Europäischen Union und 60.500 € Landesmittel." (Quelle: klick klack).



Schade aber, dass ich das letzte Verbandsblatt nicht mehr bei der Hand habe. Darin stand, so meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass der durch Angler finanzierte Besatz in Brandenburg im Großen und Ganzen aus Karpfen besteht. Angewandter Naturschutz halt .

Insofern könnte man wohl - in Linie mit Deinem Argument - behaupten, dass der aus Naturschutzgründen wichtige Besatz stark gefördert wird, während der Besatz, der vor allem dazu dient, anglerische Freuden zu vermehren und hin und wieder auch was auf den Teller zu zaubern (zur Refinanzierung des Beitrags), auf Angler zurückgeht .


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...quaelen-kormoran-zu-tode-im-berliner-zoo.html


lg


----------



## Vechs (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Tolle Sache mit Knut 

1. Ein Kormoran weniger :vik:

2. Knut´s Freundin muss nun sterben laut Tierschützer :vik:

3. Wir Angler haben den Beweis: Der blöde Kormoran wollte Knut fressen. Wenn man nun bedenkt das ein Kormoran pro Tag 1 Eisbär frisst ist der Eisbärbestand innerhalb einer Woche ausradiert, also schnell die Kormorane reduzieren oder die kleinen lustigen pelzigen Eisbären sterben aus |gr:


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Am Sonntag ist der 2. Bayerische Kormoranvergrämungstag
Bitte sprecht euch mit euren Jagdberechtigten ab.


----------



## angler4711 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



> Tolle Sache mit Knut
> 
> 1. Ein Kormoran weniger :vik:
> 
> ...


 

Moin, Moin!


Sehe ich genau so.

#6


----------



## MikelTIE (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Edit Ralle 24:

Geht gar nicht


----------



## Pinn (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hallo Michael,

deinen letzten Beitrag würde ich entweder mit passenden Smileys ergänzen oder löschen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Moe (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/leserr...quaelen-kormoran-zu-tode-im-berliner-zoo.html


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Pinn schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> deinen letzten Beitrag würde ich entweder mit passenden Smileys ergänzen oder löschen.
> 
> Gruß, Werner


 

Dieser Empfehlung möchte ich mich mal anschließen.
Dabei hat Bremen doch am Freitag gewonnen, oder...? |kopfkrat


----------



## angler4711 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Würde mich da auch anschließen, sowas gehört hier eigendlich nicht her!


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Gehört sich wirklich nicht, drum editiert.


----------



## zulu (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Der vogel des jahres hat in den letzten wochen im grossen umkreis unsere bäche leergefressen. 
Wegen der kälte und den zugefrohrenen kleingewässern müssen wir die viecher jetzt füttern.

Seit einer woche fliegen etwa 15 prachtexemplare unter unserer professionellen überspannung in unsere forellenzucht ein und plündern brutal unsere besatzfische.

Ich möchte nicht wissen was das kostet.

Sobald niemand auf der anlage ist geht es los.

Erst kommt ein kundschafter, ist die luft rein kommt der rest der schwarzen pest. 
Einer drückt mit seinem gewicht indem er sich auf die strippen setzt die jeden reiher und anderen vogel abhalten
herunter dann fliegt der rest bequem ein.

Raus geht es genauso.

Wenn sich das herumpiepst werden es sicher mehr werden.

Wir werden im grossen stil beklaut und der dieb geschützt.

Danke dafür.

Z.


----------



## Hansdampf82 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



> *AW: Frust !!! so ein sche....*
> Keine Sorge, ich verstehe das nicht als Angriff. Fakt ist aber, dass der Mensch erst die Rahmenbedingungen für solche "Überfälle" geschaffen hat. Das Dezimieren bzw. Ausrotten von natürlichen Feinden dieser Vögel ist der, meiner Meinung nach größte Faktor von allen. Natürlich finde es traurig wie diese Vögel ganze Seen leerräumen... Was wir brauchen ist nicht die Jagdfreigabe sondern endlich wieder natürliche Feinde... Programme wie die Wiedereingliederung von Wölfen in unsere Natur sind dorthingehend der beste Schritt, so muss es auch mit den großen Raubvögeln geschehen, deswegen bin ich für solche Programme... Nicht nur die Wunde ständig versorgen, sondern den Verursacher ausfindig machen und abschaffen, in diesem Fall ist der Verursacher dieser klaffenden Wunde das Fehlen der Räuber in unseren breiten...
> __________________


 
|good:

Man sieht sich auf der Demo in Ulm am 20.03 #6


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Hansdampf82

Ich möchte sehen wie das in der Praxis umgesetzt werden soll, stelle mir gerade vor wie die Wölfe in und um Ulm herum im Einklang mit uns Menschen leben sollen (ohne Gehege).

Aus meiner Sicht nicht umstetzbar und im übrigen sind ein Teil der Menschen auch Jäger/Raubtiere und warum diese sich dauernd von den Typ Sammlermensch|kopfkrat alles vorschreiben lassen sollen will mir nicht in den Kopf.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Moin moin,



> Was wir brauchen ist nicht die Jagdfreigabe sondern endlich wieder natürliche Feinde... Programme wie die Wiedereingliederung von Wölfen in unsere Natur sind dorthingehend der beste Schritt, so muss es auch mit den großen Raubvögeln geschehen,


 
Immer wieder erstaunlich wie blind manche durch die  Gegend laufen. Mit solchen Ideen kann man zwar bei miderbegabten punkten. Wenn man aber erstmal die Restmenge an logischen Denkvermögen zusammenklaubt sollte eigentlich zu erkennen sein das dieses Tagtraumgebilde wie ein Kartenhaus zusammen fällt.

Allein hier oben flattern über 60000 dieser Vögel rum. Wieviel Raubvögel sollen denn angesiedelt werden damit eine wirksame Dezemierung erfolgt? Und dabei nicht vergessen so ein Raubgeier braucht einiges am Qudrahtkilometerchen an Revier. Woher diese Fläche nehmem?? Das war jetzt nur ein Punkt...........


----------



## Pinn (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Egal ob Ulm und Umgebung oder eine von Menschen besiedelte Gegend woanders:

Gegen Wölfe gibt es starke Vorbehalte und sicher auch Vorurteile.

Ich denke, ihre Überlebenschancen wären viel geringer als die der Kormorane, weil die Wölfe nicht wegfliegen können und deshalb leichter zu bejagen sind. Und falls es Waidmänner gäbe, die den Wolf als Jagdkonkurrenten empfinden, würden die wohl eher dem Wolf nachstellen als dem Kormoran.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## dukewolf (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Was hat ein Wolf als Raubtier denn mit dem Kormoran zu tun ? |kopfkrat  
Ich habe noch nie einen Wolf gesehen, der auf Bäume steigt, oder in einem See oder Fluss schwimmt, um sich einen Kormoran zu schnappen.
Auch passt das von der Jagdzeit der Wölfe nicht überein.  
Luchs wäre geeignet, doch dieser lebt nicht in den Auwäldern, und für Greifvögel fehlt der passende Lebensraum und dessen Anzahl, um den Kormoran überhaupt Herr zu werden.

Abschuss des Korm. verlagert nur das Problem.


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Moin,
ich habe mich erdreistet, an einer Info - Veranstaltung über Kormorane bei einer Naturschutzorganisation teilzunehmen. Ich wollte auch einmal die andere seite höhren. Das einzigst schöne daran war ihre Dia - Show. Die war, und das muss ich uneigennützig sagen : Einfach klasse.
Aber nun das Fazit der veranstaltung :
1. Die Angler sind Schuld !!!
2. Hätten sie nicht überall Graskarpfen ausgesetzt, währen die Gewässer krautreicher ( das wünscht ein Angler aber nicht ) und die Fische hätten mehr Versteckmöglichkeiten.
3. Würden die Angler nicht den Fischbestand überproportional hoch halten ( durch Besatz ), gäbe es auch weniger Kormorane.
4. Der "angebliche" Kormoranüberbestand würde sich natürlich verteilen, wenn nicht soviel Nahrung ( Fische ) vorhanden währe. Gut, die Angler würden auch weniger fangen ( gerade das wollen sie nicht ), aber das angebliche Kormoranproblem hätte sich auf natürliche Weise reguliert.

Ich habe durch Einwürfe versucht etwas dagegen zusagen, musste aber feststellen, dass man mit diesen Menschen nicht reden kann und bin gegangen. Ich mochte mir das nie mehr antun ...#d#d


----------



## angler4711 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



> Moin,
> ich habe mich erdreistet, an einer Info - Veranstaltung über Kormorane bei einer Naturschutzorganisation teilzunehmen. Ich wollte auch einmal die andere seite höhren. Das einzigst schöne daran war ihre Dia - Show. Die war, und das muss ich uneigennützig sagen : Einfach klasse.
> Aber nun das Fazit der veranstaltung :
> 1. Die Angler sind Schuld !!!
> ...


 

So eine Aussage hätte man sich doch auch denken können, oder nicht?
Wie welche die überhaupt keine Ahnung von Natur und Umwelt solche schwachsinnigen Aussagen treffen können.

Es istr zum :v und zum allen übel noch die schwarz gelbe Regierung.


:v#d:v#d


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



angler4711 schrieb:


> Wie welche die überhaupt keine Ahnung von Natur und Umwelt solche schwachsinnigen Aussagen treffen können.
> 
> 
> 
> :v#d:v#d


 
Das die keine Ahnung von Natur und Umwelt haben, kann man nicht sagen, sie sehen allerdings einige Dinge etwas anders. 
Schau, bei manchen Naturschutzorganisationen sagen wir : Bei denen hört dass Denken an der Wasseroberfläche auf. Diese Organisationen argumentieren teilweise ander herum : Bei uns hört das Denken auch da auf. Wer hat nun Recht? 
Die Masse der Menschen weiß nicht was unter Wasser los ist, aber diese schwarzen Vögel sehen sie und erfreuen sich daran.

Deine von Dir angeschnittene Regierungsfrage lassen wir einmal außen vor ..


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Moin moin Rainer,



> Ich habe durch Einwürfe versucht etwas dagegen zusagen, *musste aber feststellen, dass man mit diesen Menschen nicht reden kann* und bin gegangen. Ich mochte mir das nie mehr antun ...


Und genau das ist für mich das schlimmste.......... das nicht reden können...
Es gibt Gruppierungen da lohnt nicht der Gang zum runden Tisch....


----------



## dukewolf (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ Reiner ( Knispel )
Die meißten Menschen sehen nicht was unter Wasser los ist ?
Diese Aussage trifft leider aber auch auf eine sehr hohe Zahl der Angler zu, die das auch nicht wissen.   Und bei vielen Anglern hört es auch oberhalb des Wasserspiegels auf um dort auch an die Natur zu denken.

Ich find es absolut klasse das du eine solche Veranstaltung besucht hattest.
Aber meinst du nicht auch, daß diese Naturschutzorganisation ein klein wenig Recht hatte, als die gesagt haben:
" Die Fischbestände werden künstlich hoch gehalten, usw..."
Aber uns Anglern, Teichbesitzern und Fischzüchtern als alleinige Böse Buben hinzustellen , ist schon eine Frechheit.
Wir Angler und Berufsfischer haben nicht zugestimmt als die Donau, der Main , die Altmühl und der Rhein ausgebaut wurde.
Es sind nicht die Angler die in künstlich angelegten Seen und Braunkohleseen die Baumstümpfe und Bäume unter Wasser entfernen, die als Schutz der Fische dienen können.   Den Schuh soll sich bitte die Schiffahrtsbehörde, die Tourismus und Wassersportverbände anziehen.

PS.  Kleiner Nachtrag.
In Sachen Schutz der Fische durch Wasserpflanzen.
Ich wette viele Vereine würden in ihren Teichen, Weihern, Seen gerne eine kleine Gruppe Seerosen pflanzen.  Aber warum wollen viele Vereine dies nicht ?
Hat man die einheimische Mummel einmal im Teich, kommen andere Naturschutzbehörden wieder , und verbieten einem, daß man diese Rosen in einem gewissen Zaum hält.  Denn die meißten Pflanzen sind geschützt, und dürfen nicht entfernt werden.   Oder wer möchte einen voll zugewachsenen See ?
Ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



dukewolf schrieb:


> @ Reiner ( Knispel )
> 
> *Aber meinst du nicht auch, daß diese Naturschutzorganisation ein klein wenig Recht hatte, als die gesagt haben:*
> " Die Fischbestände werden künstlich hoch gehalten, usw..."
> ...


 
Sie sehen es aus Ihrer Warte und da haben sie teilweise wirklich Recht. 
Ich gebe die Hoffnung allerdings nicht auf, dass ich weniger "radikale", keine andere Meinung gelten lassen könnende Naturschützer finde, mit denen man vernüftig diskutieren kann und eine, für beide Seiten praktikabele Lösung dieses und anderer Probleme ( wie die, die Du angesprochen hast ) 
findet. Damit könnte ich für meine Person , wunderbar leben.

Zu Deinen Einwurf mit dem Blick unter Wasser : 
Ich kann nur jeden Angler, der etwas Interesse zum Natur und Umweltschutz hegt raten, einmal einen Gewässerwartegrundlehrgang zu besuchen ( Mitglieder von Naturschutzvereinigungen ebenfalls ). Die Lehrgänge sind für Angler kostenlos ( bei uns jedenfalls ) und erweitern den geistigen Horizont in Punkto Wasser und Hydrobiologie gewaltig. Man sieht plötzlich alles in einem anderen Licht und ist nicht verpflichtet, als Gewässerwart zu arbeiten, was nach meiner Erfahrung allerdings nur selten vorkommt. Ich kenne einige Sportsfreunde, die den Lehrgang einfach nur gemacht haben um mehr zu wissen und heute die eifrigsten und besten Gewässerwarte sind ....


----------



## dukewolf (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Rainer danke für deine klaren Worte #6
Wie du, sehe ich es genauso.
Nichts gegen Naturschutzverbände, solange sie auf den Boden der Tatsachen bleiben, und nicht ihre Meinungen durch $ untermauern, um damit Einfluss zu gewinnen.  ( Meine Meinung )

Ok das mit dem Gewässerwart ist eine andere Sache. Nicht jeder hat die Zeit dazu, solch einen Lehrgang zu leisten. ( Brüderchen hat dieses Amt seit letztes Jahr ) 
Ich für meine Person, fand die Tier und Pflanzenwelt schon immer interessant, egal ob 1mm klein oder 2,00m groß.
Aber darum geht es weniger.
Ich finde es einfach ( sorry für mein Ausdruck )
*******, wenn etwas entschieden wird, ohne das sich beide Parteien vernünftig miteinander vorher darüber unterhalten.
Nie wird vorab darüber gesprochen, und beide Seiten angehört.
Sei es hier der Kormoran, oder andere Gesetze, die der Staat oder Behörden erlassen.

Wie sind die Themen in den Medien z. Zt ?.
Ökologisch Anbau von Bio Nahrungsmitteln aus nachhaltigen Ressourcen und aus biologischer Herkunft.   Das fordern auch die Naturschützer und die Grünen.   Doch was nützt es, wenn man gleichzeitig den Kormoran so unter Schutz stellt, wo dieser Vogel jeden Fischwirt fast in den Bankrott treibt.
Und soll mir nun keiner sagen, daß der Fischusfall den die Fischwirte durch den Kormoran erleiden, durch den Staat mit Geldern wieder ausgeglichen wird.
Irgendwie lügt der Staat sich doch dabei in die eigene Tasche.

Auf den vorhergehenden Punkt zu kommen:
Es gibt Tausende von Anglern, und nur wenige kennen sich ein bisschen mit der Vogelwelt und den Kormoran aus.
Doch anders herum sieht es nämlich nicht anders aus.   Fragt mal einen Tierschützer nach den Lebensgewohnheiten der Äsche, des Schrätzers, oder der Zoppe.  :vik:
Nicht nur wir sollten uns über die Natur schlau machen, sondern die Natur.- Vogel .- Tierschützer über unsere Fischwelt.
Oder wo gibt es Fischschutzvereine ? |kopfkrat


----------



## hasenzahn (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Na ja, Wolf und Kormoran kann man in einer Hinsicht vergleichen. Bei uns bekommen die Schäfer Ausgleichszahlungen für Schäden die der Wolf anrichtet. 
Für Schäden die der Kormoran anrichtet gibt es weder für Angler noch für Berufsfischer einen Ausgleich. Vor allem bei manchen Berufsfischern geht es bald an die Existenz weil Karpfenteiche und Wildgewässer leer geräumt werden. 
Ich kann nur nochmals dafür plädieren den eingewanderten Waschbären auf den Kormoran anzusetzen. Das hat hier an verschiedenen Stellen schon ganz gut funktioniert. Auch wenn ich jetzt wieder Kloppe kriege: Ich finde es besser einen eingewanderten "natürlichen" Feind zu installieren, der ja ohnehin schon hier ist, als dem Kormoran mit der Jagdwaffe hinterher  zu rennen. 
Ich wäre ja auch dafür mit den Naturschutzverbänden eine vernünftige Regelung zu finden mit ner kontrollierten Bestandregulierung. 

Nach dem Motto Leben und Leben lassen. Aber das ist leider nicht so einfach möglich wie man sich das denkt. 

Und mal zum mitschreiben: Hier gibt es Wölfe und die schießt kein Jäger ab. Diejenigen, die das mal gemacht haben sind ihren Jagdschein los und haben dicke Strafen bekommen. Auch der Wolf ist in Deutschland wieder angekommen. Leider frisst der keine Kormorane.


----------



## dukewolf (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



			
				 hasenzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, Wolf und Kormoran kann man in einer Hinsicht vergleichen. Bei uns  bekommen die Schäfer Ausgleichszahlungen für Schäden die der Wolf  anrichtet.


Bitte nicht persönlich werden |wavey:


			
				 hasenzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Für Schäden die der Kormoran anrichtet gibt es weder für Angler noch für  Berufsfischer einen Ausgleich.


Im Ernst, die bekommen Fischzüchter teilw. auch.
Das ist so, wie du sagtest, mit den Schäfern.
Die züchten die Schafe, aber die im Wald wild lebenden Tiere die erlegt wurden,werden nicht mit Ausgleichszahlungen beglichen.
Sprich der Jäger hegt, aber besetzt sein Wild nicht. :g



			
				 hasenzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem bei manchen Berufsfischern geht es bald an die Existenz weil  Karpfenteiche und Wildgewässer leer geräumt werden.


Ich hoffe du verwechselst Fischwirte nicht mit Berufsfischer ? ! Denn Karpfenteiche haben nichts mit Berufsfischer zu tun.



			
				 hasenzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur nochmals dafür plädieren den eingewanderten Waschbären auf  den Kormoran anzusetzen. Das hat hier an verschiedenen Stellen schon  ganz gut funktioniert. Auch wenn ich jetzt wieder Kloppe kriege: Ich  finde es besser einen eingewanderten "natürlichen" Feind zu  installieren, der ja ohnehin schon hier ist, als dem Kormoran mit der  Jagdwaffe hinterher  zu rennen.


Willst du den Belzebub mit dem Teufel austreiben ? 
Ja du bekommst von mir nun eine über die Rübe. !!!#y
Solche Äußerungen machten schon die Australier damals mit der Aga Kröte.  
Man kann kein fremdes Tier dazu benutzen, um ein einheimisches Tier zu dezimieren.
Oder würde dir es Freude machen, wenn du in 50 Jahren die Nachteile erkennst, wenn der Waschbär die Nester der Eisvögel , der Wasseramsel, des Seeadlers räubert ??????#q

Bin gespannt welche dummen Beispiele noch kommen ?
Waschbär gegen Kormoran :v
Warum nicht gleich den Grizzly gegen den Biber einführen ?:m


----------



## snofla (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

neuste Stuidien zur Vergrähmung arbeiten mit Wallauten und das soll funktionieren..................befasst euch mal mehr mit den neusten Untersuchungen anstatt hier endlos zu zitieren.....


hier bei uns in NRW ist eh Schluss mit Blei reinjagen seit dem 15.02


----------



## hasenzahn (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Vergrämung ist ja auch toll, wohin denn vergrämen? An ein anderes Gewässer wo sie nicht vergrämt werden. Auch nur Verlagerung des Problems. 

Also hier gibt es Berufsfischer, die haben freie Gewässerflächen, z.B. an der Müritz, die diese ganz normal befischen und haben zusätzlich Zuchtteiche wo Speisekarpfen aufgezogen und als Speisefisch oder als Satzfisch verkauft werden sollen. Resultat im Jahr 2009: Schaden ca. 200 000 Euro. 20 Tonnen Karpfen weg, Satzfischlieferung nicht möglich, Auf der Seenfläche zwei Drittel der Fische aufgefressen von den jungen Kormoranen, zum Jahresende vier Leute entlassen. 
Das ist die Realität. Wenn ihr euch jetzt an dem Begriff Berufsfischer stört, dann nennen wir ihn "Fischereibetrieb mit Teiwirtschaft und freier Gewässerbewirtschaftung". 

Zum Waschbären: Der Waschbär ist doch seit Jahren in Deutschland flächendeckend verbreitet und etabliert. Er wird bejagt, gibt schicke Mützen davon, und sucht sich in der Natur und in den Wohngebieten seine Nahrung. 
Das heißt den Waschbären brauchen wir nicht mehr etablieren. Der ist ohnehin da. Das ist z.B. ein natürlicher Feind der ohnehin in der Natur vorhanden ist, ob wir ihn wollen oder nicht. Genauso wie der Kormoran, ob wir ihn wollen oder nicht. Jetzt müssen wir beide miteinander bekanntmachen und dann wird sich ein natürliches Gleichgewicht zwischen Waschbärenpopulation und Kormoranpopulation einstellen und die Menge des Nahrungsangebotes an Fisch für den Kormoran wird zweitrangig, weil ein anderer natürlicher Fein da ist. 

Große Greifvögel verstärkt anzusiedeln ist ja nett. Aber wohin? Wir haben hier einige Seeadlerbrutpaare. Doch oh Mist, was machen die ? Die greifen sich auch lieber Fisch als Kormorane. Dann muss man jetzt auch den großen Greifvögeln klar machen das sie keinen Fisch mehr fressen dürfen sondern nur noch schwarze Vögel. Wie soll das denn gehen? 

Toll wenn ihr zu diesem Thema immer so "rumtheoretisieren" könnt. Kommt mal hier her und seht euch die Realität an. Große Greifvögel und Seeadler gibt es hier, Kormorane auch, Waschbären, Wölfe, Marderhunde, alles da. Dat funktioniert als ausgeglichenes System nur, wenn wir Angler nicht mehr Angeln gehen und die Fischbestände ohne Besatz zusammenschmelzen. Erst wenn die Gewässer leer sind und nicht mehr besetzt werden , erst dann wird der Kormoran weniger werden. Aber auch, liebe Umweltfreunde, die großen Greifvögel wie der Seeadler, die hier heimisch sind. 

Und wir werden alle Casting-Sportler und schmeißen Gewichte mit der Angelrute auf Zielscheiben.

Vorschlag zur Güte:|evil:|gr: MG-Sperrfeuer auf alles was über den Wald in Richtung Wasser fliegt. |gr:


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Zum Waschbären: Der Waschbär ist doch seit Jahren in Deutschland flächendeckend verbreitet und etabliert. Er wird bejagt, gibt schicke Mützen davon, und sucht sich in der Natur und in den Wohngebieten seine Nahrung.
> Das heißt den Waschbären brauchen wir nicht mehr etablieren. Der ist ohnehin da. Das ist z.B. ein natürlicher Feind der ohnehin in der Natur vorhanden ist, ob wir ihn wollen oder nicht. Genauso wie der Kormoran, ob wir ihn wollen oder nicht. Jetzt müssen wir beide miteinander bekanntmachen und dann wird sich ein natürliches Gleichgewicht zwischen Waschbärenpopulation und Kormoranpopulation einstellen und die Menge des Nahrungsangebotes an Fisch für den Kormoran wird zweitrangig, weil ein anderer natürlicher Fein da ist.



Der Waschbär ist eine in Deutschland ausgewilderte, fremde Art. Er richtet verheerende Schäden an der Singvogelbrut an, hat keine natürlichen Feinde und ist durch seine heimliche und oft Menschennahe Lebensweise kaum zu bejagen. Für unsere Natur ist er dutzendfach schlimmer als der Kormoran. 
Weiter gedacht. Angenommen der Waschbär sei in der Lage, die Kormoranpopulation zu dezimieren. Was macht der Waschbär dann ?? Selbstmord, weil er zu wenig Kormorangelege findet ? Schwangerschaftssabbruch ? 
Nonsens. 
Waschbären sind opportune Nahrungsbeschaffer und quasi Allesfresser. Sie nehmen die Nahrung, die am einfachsten zu bekommen ist. 


Kormorane können sich bei uns so zahlreich ansiedeln, weil sie einen reich gedeckten Tisch vorfinden. Da stehen an erster Stelle die Fischzuchtanlagen, aber auch unsere weitgehend entnaturierten und überbesetzten Gewässer. Sie schöpfen das ab, was im Wasser zu viel ist, bzw. keinen natürlichen Lebensraum mit entsprechender Deckung hat. 
Solange sich das nicht ändert, werden wir mit den Kormoranen leben müssen. Abschießen, vergrämen und sonstwas wirkt allemal nur kurzfristig, dann wandern neue Tiere nach. 

Das gefällt uns nicht, ist ab nunmal so. 

Man kann nicht die ganze Terasse voll Käsestücke streuen und dann auf die Mäuse schimpfen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Waschbär ist eine in Deutschland ausgewilderte, fremde Art. Er richtet verheerende Schäden an der Singvogelbrut an, hat keine natürlichen Feinde und ist durch seine heimliche und oft Menschennahe Lebensweise kaum zu bejagen. Für unsere Natur ist er dutzendfach schlimmer als der Kormoran.
> Weiter gedacht. Angenommen der Waschbär sei in der Lage, die Kormoranpopulation zu dezimieren. Was macht der Waschbär dann ?? Selbstmord, weil er zu wenig Kormorangelege findet ? Schwangerschaftssabbruch ?
> Nonsens.
> Waschbären sind opportune Nahrungsbeschaffer und quasi Allesfresser. Sie nehmen die Nahrung, die am einfachsten zu bekommen ist.
> ...



Wenn dass so ist stelle ich jetzt komplett aufs Karpfenfischen um. Da kann ich wenigstens sicher sein dass es noch welche im Wasser gibt wo ich angle, weil die für die Kormorane zu schwer sind sie aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. So ganz ohne Fisch im Wasser finde ich doof.

|director: ist etwas Ironie dabei.


----------



## Hilde (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hallo Ralle 24,



> Kormorane können sich bei uns so zahlreich ansiedeln, weil sie einen  reich gedeckten Tisch vorfinden. Da stehen an erster Stelle die Fischzuchtanlagen, aber auch unsere  weitgehend entnaturierten und überbesetzten Gewässer.


Heisst das, dass die Fischzüchter den existenzbedrohenden Verdienstausfall einfach akzeptieren sollen?
Was verstehen Sie unter entnaturierten Gewässern?
Wie kommen Sie zu der Aussage, dass unsere Gewässer entnaturiert und überbesetzt sind?
Die ordnungsgemäße Fischerei richtet sich nach der Ertragskraft der Gewässer und schöpft nur den Naturertrag ab. 



> Sie schöpfen das ab, was im Wasser zu viel ist, bzw. keinen natürlichen  Lebensraum mit entsprechender Deckung hat


Sie werden mit Leichtigkeit viele Vereine finden, deren Gewässer durch den Kormoran praktisch leergefischt wurden. Gerade wenn wie jetzt in einem strengen Winter viele Stillgewässer zufrieren, gehen die Kormorane in kleine Fließgewässer und räumen diese leer. Leider sehe ich das nicht als Abschöpfung des natürlichen Ertrages. Selbst das Einbringen von Verstecken und Strukturen in das Gewässer konnte dieses Problem nicht beheben. Im Gegenteil, diese Strukturen wurden von den Vögeln gezielt zur Jagd angesteuert, Stichwort Knielinger See in Karlsruhe.



> Solange sich das nicht ändert, werden wir mit den Kormoranen leben  müssen. Abschießen, vergrämen und sonstwas wirkt allemal nur  kurzfristig, dann wandern neue Tiere nach.


Genau aus diesem Grunde fordert die organisierte Fischerei ein europaweites Kormoran-Mangement. Dänemark hat es mit Erfolg vorgemacht (soweit bisher erkennbar). Es geht nicht um die Ausrottung dieses interessanten Vogels, sondern um ein gedeihliches Miteinander, das auch die Interessen der Geschädigten miteinbezieht.
Das ist vergleichbar mit vielen Aktionen im amtlichen Naturschutz, wo zur Erhaltung von Elementen der Kulturlandschaft (Streuobstwiesen, Orchideenwiesen etc) ein Management stattfindet. Hier muss auch aktive eingegriffen werden um bestimmte Strukturen langfristig zu sichern. Das ist im Falle des Kormorans nicht anders. Hände in den Schoß legen, können sich die betroffenen Fischzucht-Betriebe schlicht nicht mehr leisten. Es sei denn die Allgemeinheit findet es in Ordnung aus dem allg. Steuersäckel auch diese Gruppe zu alimentieren. 

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hallo Hilde, ich bleib mal beim " Du " denn das ist hier im Forum so üblich.



Hilde schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle 24,
> 
> Heisst das, dass die Fischzüchter den existenzbedrohenden Verdienstausfall einfach akzeptieren sollen?
> 
> ...



Das Ganze nicht falsch verstehen. Mir gefallen die Kormorane in dem jetzigen Maß auch nicht. Noch weniger gefällt mir aber, wenn man den Kormoran verteufelt und dabei vollkommen die Ursachen für sein teils massenhaftes Auftreten außer acht lässt. Diese Art Europaweit zu " managen " halte ich für extrem Illusionär. Wobei " managen " sich ja nur auf reduzieren der Gesamtpopulation beziehen kann. Und wer bezahlt die damit verbundenen immensen Kosten ? Der Steuerzahler ? Wo wäre dann der Unterschied zu Subventionen ?

Im Grunde ist doch vollkommen klar, dass wir diesen Vogel nicht mehr loswerden. Also sollten wir uns auf die Ursachen konzentrieren und nicht die Folgen bekämpfen.


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Moin,


> Im Grunde ist doch vollkommen klar, dass wir diesen Vogel nicht mehr loswerden. Also sollten wir uns auf die *Ursachen *konzentrieren und nicht die Folgen bekämpfen


Runter mit dem Vogel von der Liste der geschützten Tiere .* Und schon wär man eine Ursache los.* Die Anzahl an Kormoranen ist bekannt. Mit dem einfachen 1 x 1 läßt sich ganz schnell ermitteln wieviele Vögel man vom Himmel holen müßte so das der Kormoran keinen Schaden anrichten kann und gleichzeitig im Bestand nicht gefährdet ist.


> Man kann nicht die ganze Terasse voll Käsestücke streuen und dann auf die Mäuse schimpfen.


Zumindest hab ich die Möglichkeit , wenn die Mäuse auf der Terasse zuviel Schaden anrichten , diese legal zu dezimieren..

Die Maus und der Kormoran haben eines gemeinsam. Ab einer bestimmten Menge richten sie Schaden an. Der Unterschied ist der das die Maus nicht geschützt ist und man so in der Lage ist den Schaden einzudämmen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Runter mit dem Vogel von der Liste der geschützten Tiere .* Und schon wär man eine Ursache los.* Die Anzahl an Kormoranen ist bekannt. Mit dem einfachen 1 x 1 läßt sich ganz schnell ermitteln wieviele Vögel man vom Himmel holen müßte so das der Kormoran keinen Schaden anrichten kann und gleichzeitig im Bestand nicht gefährdet ist.
> 
> ...



Sehr richtig Gunnar. Als bedrohte Art kann man den Kormoran nicht mehr einstufen. Dennoch bleibt die Frage, wer die Kormorane bejagen will. Bei den Jägern hält sich das verständlicherweise in engen Grenzen. Und das müsste im gesamten Verbreitungsgebiet geschehen, ansonsten wandern die einfach nach. Das meine ich mit neverending Story. 
Ergo bleibt für eine langfristige Lösung nur die Renaturierung der Gewässer mit allen Konsequenzen, oder aber wir leben mit dem Problem. Ich wäre für ersteres, nicht nur wegen dem Kormoran.


----------



## Gunnar. (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Tja Ralf die Umsetzung , das ist der Punkt........
Ich mach es mir mal an einem fiktiven  Beispiel einfach. 
Fischer XY hat jählich einen Kormoranschaden von 200000 € . Wenn er jetzt 100000€ dem Jäger gibt kann dieser die Vögel bejagen so das kein Schaden mehr oder zumindest wesentlich weniger vorhanden ist. Nur so als Prinzip ....

Die Renatureirung hingegen läßt sich aber nichtmal mit viel Geld in dem Maße umsetzen so das auch was dabei heraus kommt. Was bleibt ? Die Bevölkerungsanzahl drastisch runterschrauben? So das weniger  Fläche für Ackerbau , Viehzucht und Industrie benötigt wird? Oder wir holen uns alles aus dem Ausland und verlagern das ökologische Problem dort hin??

Was das Getreidesilo für die Maus ist , ist der Zuchtteich für den Kormoran. Nur , den Silo darf ich schützen - den Teich nicht. Obwohl beides , Silo und Teich - Grundlage für Nahrung und Broterwerb sind.


----------



## Hilde (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hallo Ralle 24,



> Erst mal darf man Fischzuchtbetriebe und Angelei  nicht in einen Topf werfen


Kann man so sehen, muss es aber nicht. Das kommt mir vor wie Scheuklappen-Denken. Was juckt mich der Nachbar, solange es mir gut geht.
Was unterscheidet den Züchter, der um seine Existenz kämpft von bedrohten Fischarten wie z.B. die Äsche oder den Aal, die in einer ähnlichen Situation sind?
Alle Genannten kämpfen um Ihre Existenz und kamen damit mehr oder wenig zurecht. Nun kommt seit 20 Jahren in jährlich steigender Zahl der Kormoran mit in dieses Spiel und scheint das Zünglein an der Waage zu spielen, das den Zeiger nach unten rauschen lässt. Ich sage nicht, dass er die alleinige Schuld hat, aber in der aktuellen Situation durchaus eine Rolle spielt. Und da spannt sich meiner Ansicht nach schon der Bogen vom Fischzüchter zum Angler. Das geht uns Alle an.



> Eben ! Natürliche Gewässer gibt es leider kaum noch.  Sie werden begradigt, die Ufer abgeholzt, entkrautet und mit nicht  angepassten Fischen besetzt. Alleine schon der Begriff " Ertragskraft "  lässt sich mit einem natürlichen Gewässer nicht vereinbaren.  Naturerträge kann man nur da abschöpfen, wo nicht besetzt wird. Denn mit  dem Besatz findet auch eine Bewirtschaftung statt, die nicht unbedingt  der natürlichen Vermehrung und Bstandsdichte entspricht.
> Das sehr viele Gewässer überbesetzt sind ist kein  Geheimnis. Das wir Angler das vollkommen anders sehen und am  persönlichen Fangerfolg festmachen, ist kein Maßstab für eine natürliche  Bestandsdichte.


Die Angelfischerei kommt der gesetzlichen Hege- und Pflegepflicht nach. Dies beinhaltet "einen der Größe und der Beschaffenheit des Gewässers sowie dem Umfang seines Fischereirechts entsprechenden Fischbestand zu erhalten und zu hegen". Besätze sind sinnvoll, um Bestände von Fischarten zu stützen, die z.B. im Gewässer vorkommen, aber keine geeigneten Laichsubstrate/Kinderstuben/etc haben. Nichts anderes geschieht doch derzeit auch mit dem Lachs und viele Vereine machen ähnliche Projekte für Kleinfischarten. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man die eigenen schlechten Erfahrungen bzgl. falscher Besatz so verallgemeinern kann. Kennst Du nur diese Situation?



> Die sicher beste Lösung ist, solche Gewässer für  einige Jahre vollkommen sich selbst zu überlassen.


Dieser Satz ist ganz harter Tabak für einen Verein, der sich mit dieser Methode um die Früchte seiner jahrelangen Arbeit gebracht sieht. Wenn man aktiv dabei ist ein Gewässer zu entwickeln indem man Laichzonen schafft, Bestandsaufnahmen durchführt, hier und da behutsam eingreift und mit Freude die Früchte seiner Arbeit sieht, da kann man nicht danebenstehen und sagen "Schade, dass jahrelange Arbeit nur dafür gut war, dass aus Schuppenträgern nun Federträger wurden".



> Im Grunde doch. Keine Tierart ruiniert Ihren eigenen  Lebensraum.


So funktioniert die Ökologie im Lehrbuch. In der freien Wildbahn gibt es da schon noch zusätzliche Spielarten. Dass wir in einer vom Menschen geformten Umwelt leben ist klar. Nun kommt in diese Kulturlandschaft ein neuer Faktor namens Kormoran, hat aber derzeit selbst keine natürlichen Gegenspieler, was ihm einen recht schönen Heimvorteil verschafft, den er radikal ausnutzt. Natürlich kann man ihn gewähren lassen. Er profitiert ja von unserem Verhalten, ist also ein Kulturfolger. Sind wir und der Naturschutz aber dann auch an anderer Stelle so konsequent? Lassen wir alle Wiesen wieder vom Wald überwachsen, weil das ja die standortgemäße Vegegation in Deutschland ist? Lassen wir Bär, Wolf und Luchs wieder in natürlichen Populationen in diese Wälder? Es lassen sich noch weitere Beispiele konstruieren. Bist Du dann auch so entspannt? Wann kommt der Punkt, wenn es Dich direkt betrifft? Sagen wir den Australiern mit deren Aga-Kröten-Problem "Hey, das reguliert sich in den nächsten Jahren. Die Natur findet einen Ausgleich. Warum wolltet ihr auch biologische Schädlingbekämpfung machen (Grund für Einführung der Kröte)".



> Doch, das ist etwas völlig anderes. Die Erhaltung von  ( alten, vor der extensiven Landwirtschaft entstandenen )  Kulturlandschaften bezieht sich nicht auf einzelne Arten, sondern auf  Lebensräume.


Das ist Artenschutz über Schutz der Lebensräume und wird deshalb gemacht, weil bestimmte Lebensräume einer Vielfalt von Arten Lebensraum bieten. Man könnte auch hergehen und Europa wieder zu einem einzigen großen Waldgebiet machen. Wäre der typische Lebensraum in Europa, nur eben nicht so artenreich. Das heisst hier findet eindeutig ein Management statt, sonst würden diese Lebensräume aufgrund nicht mehr vorhandener Nutzung verschwinden und genau das würde mit dem Verschwinden der Fischzuchten passieren.



> Diese Art Europaweit zu " managen " halte ich für extrem Illusionär.


Warum? Wo entstehen hier die immensen Kosten? Erste Versuche am Bodensee, wo Brutkolonien nachts für eine gewisse Zeit aufgeschreckt wurden, so dass die Eier auskühlen, waren effektiv und von den Kosten kein Thema. Die Alttiere brüteten weiter, nur der Bruterfolg war etwas geringer.



> Im Grunde ist doch vollkommen klar, dass wir diesen Vogel nicht mehr  loswerden. Also sollten wir uns auf die Ursachen konzentrieren und nicht  die Folgen bekämpfen.


Wie gesagt, es geht NICHT um die Ausrottung der Art, sondern um ein Management. Was meinst Du man sollte sich auf die Ursachen konzentrieren? Was ist die Folgerung daraus?

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

|good: Klasse Statement!


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Hilde schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle 24,
> 
> Kann man so sehen, muss es aber nicht. Das kommt mir vor wie Scheuklappen-Denken. Was juckt mich der Nachbar, solange es mir gut geht.
> Was unterscheidet den Züchter, der um seine Existenz kämpft von bedrohten Fischarten wie z.B. die Äsche oder den Aal, die in einer ähnlichen Situation sind?
> ...



Auf Deinen letzten und wichtigsten Satz:

Wir haben dem Kormoran einen hervorragenden Lebensraum geschaffen, den dieser dankend angenommen hat. Es ist nicht anzunehmen, dass der Kormoran aus freien Stücken jemals davon Abstand nehmen wird. Wir können ihn vielleicht gebietsweise kurzfristig vergrämen, ihm vielleicht den Bruterfolg hier und da einschränken. Wir können ( theoretisch ) hier und da auch den Bestand durch Abschuß kurzhalten. 
Ich hab da überhaupt nix gegen, weil wir die Art an sich dadurch nicht gefährden. 

Wir sollten aber endlich auch mal die Augen aufmachen und uns fragen, wieso der Kormoran sich bei uns so erfolgreich wiederangesiedelt hat. Und genau das tun wir nicht oder in nicht ausreichendem Maße. Das Resultat wäre nämlich unangenehm und sicher auch mit der Einsicht verbunden, in den letzten Jahrzehnten eben nicht alles richtig gemacht zu haben. 

Es gibt tausend Stimmen, die die direkte Reduzierung der Kormoranbestände fordern, aber kaum welche, die über die Ursachen reden. Langfristig und erfolgreich kann man das Kormoranproblem aber nur durch die Veränderung ( hier renaturierung ) des Lebensraums regulieren. Das aber dauert viele Jahre.


----------



## Gemini (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibt tausend Stimmen, die die direkte Reduzierung der Kormoranbestände fordern, aber kaum welche, die über die Ursachen reden. Langfristig und erfolgreich kann man das Kormoranproblem aber nur durch die Veränderung ( hier renaturierung ) des Lebensraums regulieren. Das aber dauert viele Jahre.



Hallo Ralle, 

Die Ursache des zu hohen Kormoranbestands ist aber nicht hauptsächlich auf die durch Besatz oder Fischzucht gestiegene Carrying Capacity der lokalen aquatischen Systeme in denen der Vogel seinen Fisch fängt zu suchen wie ich finde. 

Ich habe vor 20 Jahren eine Kormorankolonie in Dänemark besuchen dürfen, mein Vater hat hin und wieder als Hobby-Ornithologe Artikel für entsprechende Fachpublikationen verfasst und wir wurden von der Kolonie Vorso eingeladen.
Damals hatte die Kolonie zur Hochzeit angeblich 10-15.000 Brutpaare, ein fantastischer Anblick, wir haben aus einem 20m Hochstand direkt auf Nisthöhe stundenlang beobachtet und fotografiert, die Biester in der Anzahl machen ausserdem einen Höllenlärm, für mich als kleiner Pimpf ein tolles Erlebnis.
Ausserdem finde ich immer noch, dass der Kormoran ein sehr schöner Vogel ist.

Zum eigentlichen Punkt, die Projektbetreuer auf Vorso haben die Kolonie damals schon heftig gemanagt, es wurde eine Bestandserhöhung gefördert (*Anstieg der Population zw. 1980 und 1990 um den Faktor 16*), genauso haben die gleichen Ornithologen irgendwann zw. 1990 und 2000 angefangen, *Eier zu schütteln um den Wachstum der Kolonie einzubremsen*. Jetzt brüten auf Vorso keine 3.000 Paare mehr, ich schaue mir die Kolonie jedes Jahr vom Meer aus an und frage die Einheimischen wie sich das Schutzgebiet entwickelt.

Und ja, es gibt noch Fische rund um Vorso, aber alle Seiten, kommerzielle Fischzuchten, Ornithologen und Wissenschaftler, Angler und Jäger steuern gegen und machen etwas mit den ihnen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln.

Ich als absoluter Laie frage mich dann doch, wenn schon die Profis in Dänemark – die sich seit 25 Jahren mit der Thematik ausführlich beschäftigen – eingreifen, sollte das doch auch für uns die richtige Herangehensweise sein, mit dem noch nicht mal hausgemachten Problem umzugehen? 

In meinem Bundesland sind bei einer Zählung Kormorane mit Ringen von Vorso, Samso sowie zwei Niederländischen Kolonien erfasst worden, also alles gemanagten Ursprungs, in DK und NL wurde die Kolonie-Entwicklung auch am 'erfolgreichsten' gepusht. 

Vergrämung bringt nichts, lieber zu Anfang gezielten Fokus auf die Gebiete in Norddeutschland mit der höchsten Brutverbreitung und Dichte legen und dort *qualifiziert* 'Managen', zur Not die dänischen Kollegen um Rat oder Hilfe fragen.


----------



## hasenzahn (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ Hilde - Würde ich so unterschreiben, wenn du mir zeigst wo. 

Wir haben renaturiert, wir haben geschützt, wir haben geschont, Seeadler angesiedelt, für Bachforellen Laichgewässer geschaffen und geschützt, Lachse wieder angesiedelt, Meerforellen wieder angesiedelt, Wehre zurückgebaut, Flussabschnitte in ihre alten Betten zurückverlegt, Fischaufstiege gebaut und Solgleiten und nehmen seit Jahren keinen Baum mehr aus dem wasser der da rein fällt. Was hat es gerbacht ?? Gar nix !!! 
Weil die Bestände die über Jahre aufgebaut wurden in einem Winter futsch sind.  Wenn eine Fischotterfamilie so einen Bach hinaufwandert und der Kormoran sein übriges tut ist nix mehr da.
Die Natur ( Kormoran) zerstört kein Ökosystem völlig damit es sich regenieren kann? Irrtum. Solange was zu fressen da ist wird gefressen, so siehts aus, und wenn nichts mehr da ist zieht man weiter. 

Versuche doch mal in deinem Garten einen großen neuen Teich zu bauen. Da gibts Ärger mit dem Nachbarn und der Bauaufsicht und sonst wem. Wenn die Biber hier Dämme bauen und sich neue Teiche bilden, Wiesen und Ackerflächen unter Wasser stehen, dann ist das alles in Ordnung. 

Extremimus ist ein gefährliches Zeug. Egal in welchen Händen es liegt. Extremer Naturschutz ist ebenso falsch wie extreme Bekämpfung von Kormoran & Co. 
Leider ist ein Mittelweg in unserer Gesellschaft nicht möglich. 
Hier im Osten gab es ne Unmenge naturnahe Gewässer an denen wir vor der Wende immer geangelt haben. nach 1990 kamen Umweltschützer aus den alten Bundesländern und veranlassten das alles das unter Schutz gestellt wird was für uns Normalität war. Sie hielten es für was besonderes. Nur wir Angler, wir mussten draußen bleiben. Wir hatten nämlich Bleßhuhn und Haubentaucher schon immer gestört, die konnten es uns nur nie sagen. Bei manchen Leuten nimmt der Naturschutzgedanke Ausmaße an das einem Angst wird. 
Geschützt wurden unter anderem einige Torfstiche. Viele Lurche, Störche, Wassertiere. Wir durften an dem Gewässer nach 1990 nichts mehr machen, keine Unterhaltung mehr. Resultat: Die Torfstiche gibt es jetzt nach 20 Jahren nicht mehr, sie sind einfach verlandet. Aber auch die zu schützenden Tiere sind damit leider verzogen. 
So wie hier beschrieben werden in den nächsten Jahren viele Fischereibetriebe reagieren. Sie lassen die Teichanlagen trocken liegen und aus ist es mit der Naturschutzpracht. 

Leute wir leben in einer Kulturlandschaft und wenn diese nicht gehegt und unterhalten wird ist sie irgendwann weg, auch das was ursprünglich geschützt werden sollte. 

@ Ralle Wenn ich dich auch in anderen Beiträgen richtig verstanden habe würde dein Fazit ungefähr so lauten: Überlasst die Gewässer dem Kormoran und den anderen Tieren, wir Angler machen nur noch Castingsport und werfen auf Zielscheiben und irgendwann hat sich das biologische Gleichgewicht eingependelt.  Da gibt´s nur ein Problem: Ich will nicht immer nur auf Zielscheiben werfen, weil da kein Fisch beißt.


----------



## DerSoppl (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich höre irgendwie immer wieder, dass Angler Naturschützer seien wollen.
Aber solche Statements, die sich über jegliches etabliertes Fachwissen hinwegsetzen machen diese Aussagen leider sehr unglaubwürdig .

Ich finde es, tut mir leid, zum Kotzen, dass der Naturschutz anscheinend an der Gewässerkante aufzuhören hat.
Es gibt nunmal diese Konkurrenten um den Fisch. Und ja, der Kormoran frisst Fisch - viel Fisch. Aber mit diesen populistischen Vorschlägen Marke BILD-Zeitung (ALLE ABKNALLEN!) würde die Sache nur noch schlimmer gemacht werden.

Ok es sei denn man tötet hunderttausende, aber bei dem Gedanken wirds einem ja nur noch übel.



> Überlasst die Gewässer dem Kormoran und den anderen Tieren, wir Angler machen nur noch Castingsport und werfen auf Zielscheiben und irgendwann hat sich das biologische Gleichgewicht eingependelt



Das fordert kein ökologisch bewanderter Naturschützer. Ein gestörtes Gleichgewicht pendelt sich selten in seinen "natürlichen Sollzustand" ein.

Wenn es nur um den Biss geht, und nicht um eine intakte und vor allem Artenreiche Umwelt geht - baut euch überdachte Forellenteiche. Nette Grünanlage mit rein. Kein Problem mit lästiger Natur - fertig.

Ich stehe zu meinem Hobby, aber seit diese unbegründete Empörung über die Wahl zum Vogel des Jahres gestartet ist, fällt das leider schwerer.
Das war irgendwie klar, dass diese Polemik über Kormorane, die es zweifelsohne schon immer gab dadurch endgültig auch an Nicht-Angler herantreten würde.
Man steht nun meistens dort als der Stereotyp schlechthin.
Alles *******gal, solang ich hinterher ein nettes Foto von mir und meinem Fisch habe.


----------



## hasenzahn (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich begrüße eine intakte Umwelt und eine reiche Artenvielfalt ausdrücklich. Man muss dabei aber zuerst akzeptieren das wir in einer Kulturlandschaft leben die durch den Menschen geprägt und zum Teil geschaffen wurde. Überlassen wir diese Kulturlandschaft sich selbst ist so wie wir sie kennen irgendwann verschwunden. 
Ich spreche mich nicht dafür aus das eine Art ausgerottet wird. 
Aber ein geregeltes Managment, so wie es Hilde dort oben schrieb, ist unabdingbar. Der Kormoran ist eines der Probleme. Allerdings ein Problem das sichtbar wird und deren Auswirkungen schnell messbar werden. 
Es gibt aber weitere Probleme im Artenmanagement  so wie oben beschrieben. Nun fordere ich nicht Fischotter oder Biber zum Abschuss frei zu geben. Ich denke hier könnte man die Tiere aus einer Überpopulation auch einfangen und umsiedeln. Doch leider ist es so das viele in der "Rangeruniform" die auf der Artenschutzliste als ihre Schutzbefohlenen sehen. Das dabei zum Teil auch geschützte Fischarten ausgerottet werden ist zweitrangig. Die Ergebnisse der Fischereibiologen interessieren da leider überhaupt nicht bei der Erstellung von Management plänen. 
Ich lebe hier in einer intakten Umwelt und einer großen Artenvielfalt. Ich empfinde das als eine Arte gleichgewicht. 
Allerdings wird dieses Gleichgewicht zunehmend gestört.
Das hier ganze Gewässer von Kormoran und Fischotter leer gefischt werden ist keine Phrase sondern belegt. 

Seit 1999 begleite ich die Wiederansiedlung von Lachs und Meerforelle in unserer Region. Das heißt es gibt seit 1999 detaillierte Aufzeichnungen über Fischbestände und Artenvorkommen. Das erste große Loch kam im letzten Winter. In diesem Winter wird es durch die lange Eisperiode noch schlimmer ausfällen. Das Fazit ist das die absolut naturbelassenen Laichgewässer in denen das Angeln untersagt ist, wo man auch kaum angeln kann, fast Fischleer sind. Dabei spreche ich von Fischarten wie Hasel, Elritze, Groppe, Steinbeißer usw., sogenannte Indikatorfischarten die auf den Zustand eines Gewässers hindeuten. Denn dort wo diese Arten Leben können auch Großsalmoniden erfolgreich ablaichen. Fische die von Anglern nicht genutzt werden. Aber auch Äschen und Bachforellen sind stark betroffen, dezimiert und fast nicht mehr nachweisbar. Dazu kommt das die jungen Lachse und Meerforellen ebenso davon betroffen sind. 
Wen es interessiert: Im Herbst 2009 konnten 17 aufgestiegene Lachse und 61 Meerforellen nachgewiesen werden. Gesamtgewicht 214 kg. 
Die Zahl der Laichfische die wirklich den Laichaufstieg geschafft haben wird ungefähr doppelt so hoch angesetzt.  Die Laichfische sind nicht Ziel von Kormoran, wohl aber von Fischotter. Vor allem die Jungfische , die etwa ein Jahr nach der Eiablage erst abwandern sind allerdings durch den Kormoran sehr gefährdet. 

Ich spreche mich eindeutig für ein Nebeneinander aller Arten aus, allerdings muss, wenn dieses Gleichgewicht zu Lasten einer Art verschoben wird, regulierend eingegriffen werden. 
Und ja: Ich habe schöne Fotos von Lachs, Meerforelle und Bachforelle. Aber die schwimmen alle wieder und vor allem bei den Mefos gibt es Tiere die jetzt schon mehrfach den Laichaufstieg geschafft haben und den Weg aus der Nordsee immer wieder hier her finden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Moin,
eigentlich war ich es ja leid hier noch weiter zu posten (irgendwie dreht es sich etwas), aber:


hasenzahn schrieb:


> Seit 1999 begleite ich die Wiederansiedlung von Lachs und Meerforelle in unserer Region. Das heißt es gibt seit 1999 detaillierte Aufzeichnungen über Fischbestände und Artenvorkommen. Das erste große Loch kam im letzten Winter. In diesem Winter wird es durch die lange Eisperiode noch schlimmer ausfällen. Das Fazit ist das die absolut naturbelassenen Laichgewässer in denen das Angeln untersagt ist, wo man auch kaum angeln kann, fast Fischleer sind. Dabei spreche ich von Fischarten wie Hasel, Elritze, Groppe, Steinbeißer usw., sogenannte Indikatorfischarten die auf den Zustand eines Gewässers hindeuten.


Du willst damit aber nicht andeuten, der Kormoran wäre für den Rückgang von Elritze, Groppe und Steinbeißer verantwortlich, oder?
Sicher bist Du auch der Ansicht das Anker-Eis und die langanhaltenden, sedimentgeschwängerten Hochwässer für das "Loch" (nennen wir es den Ausfall von Brut), was einer absolut natürlichen Populationsschwankung entsprechen könnte, verantwortlich sind... ODER?


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> @ Ralle Wenn ich dich auch in anderen Beiträgen richtig verstanden habe würde dein Fazit ungefähr so lauten: Überlasst die Gewässer dem Kormoran und den anderen Tieren, wir Angler machen nur noch Castingsport und werfen auf Zielscheiben und irgendwann hat sich das biologische Gleichgewicht eingependelt.  Da gibt´s nur ein Problem: Ich will nicht immer nur auf Zielscheiben werfen, weil da kein Fisch beißt.



Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint:

Es ist schwierig, mehrere aufeinanderfolgende längere postings nicht nur zu überfliegen und selektive Informationen herauszufiltern, sondern das Ganz im Zusammenhang zu lesen und zu verstehen. Das ist der Fluch der nonverbalen Kommunikation. 

Ich versuche mal, das von mir geschriebene zusammenzufassen.

1.) Die Probleme der Fischzuchtbetriebe sind hausgemacht. Das sind ( meistens ) auf Ertrag gepuschte Wirtschaftsunternehmen wie Landwirte und Wald- und Obstbauern. Die müssen mit Ihren Problemen im Rahmen des Wettbewerbs und der Marktwirtschaft selber klarkommen.
" Schädlinge " wurden in diesen Branchen fast immer durch fast vollständige Ausrottung, oder den Einsatz von Chemischen Bekämpfungsmitteln eliminiert. Das wird beim Kormoran schwierig.

2.) Ich habe überhaupt keine Einwände gegen ein Kormoranmanagement, wie sinnvoll und wirkungsvoll es auch immer sein mag. Der Bestand wird durch Abschuß, Vergrämung und sonstwas nicht gefährdet, ergo ist das ein Problem des *Tier*schutzes, der in der freien Natur nix zu suchen hat. Im Gegensatz zu Natur- und Artenschutz. 

3.) Mich stört, dass ein Kormoranmanagement immer nur mit der gewaltsamen Reduzierung der Bestände in Verbindung gebracht wird. Das dabei völlig außer acht gelassen wird, dass unsere Gewässer in weiten Teilen keinen natürlichen Charakter mehr haben. Das mag in einigen Landstrichen oder einzelnen Gewässern noch der Fall sein, aber das sind kleine Inseln auf der Landkarte. 
Um wirklich erfolgreich zu sein, muss beides gemacht werden. Kurzfristig eine Reduzierung der Kormoranbestände und langfristig die Renaturierung unserer Gewässer. 
Wenn das bedeuet, das die Angelbedingungen ( nein, die Fangbedingungen ) mal für einen längeren Zeitraum nicht so gut sind, sehe ich das nicht als Hindernis an.


----------



## DerSoppl (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



> Mich stört, dass ein Kormoranmanagement immer nur mit der gewaltsamen Reduzierung der Bestände in Verbindung gebracht wird.



Das Problem ist vor Allem der Trugschluss, eine Reduzierung der älteren Kormorane wäre die Lösung. Leider ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall - und das war mit einer der Gründe, warum der NABU den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres erklärt hat.
So führt eine allgemeine Reduzierung der ausgewachsenen Tiere nur zu mehr Nachwuchs bei der verbleibenden Population. Wie gesagt - lediglich Massenabschüsse könnten die Lage beeinflussen. (Reduzierung der Population auf einen kritschen Wert, ab dem die Reproduktion sinkt - und nicht steigt, wie es davor der Fall wäre).

Wer sich einmal mit der Geschichte dieser Wahl auseinandersetzt, wird feststellen, dass es dabei weniger darum geht "eine besonders gefährdete Art zu beschützen".
Es ist vielmehr das Ziel, auf allgemeine Probleme mit einem Vogel hinzuweisen. Im Falle des Kormorans ist das der blinde Populismus, der eine wahllose Tötung der Tiere fordert.

Ach und was den Scheuchschuss angeht - das ist die wahrscheinlich kurzsichtigste Entscheidung, die Züchter treffen könnten. Das haben die Bauern in SH eindrucksvoll mit ihren Schreckschussanlagen gegen Wildgänse gezeigt.
Die Tiere werden aufgescheucht, verbrauchen Energie und holen sich diese auf dem nächsten (zT sogar auf dem eigenen) Feld, bzw. hier Gewässer.


----------



## Hilde (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hallo Ralle 24,



> Was unterscheidet den Fischwirt vom Landwirt, vom  Waldbauern, ja von jedem Selbstständigen, der aus eigener Kraft versucht  ein Gewerbe zu betreiben und mit den Widrigkeiten des Lebens fertig zu  werden ?


Vereinfacht ausgedrückt, dass man ihn mit einer Konkurrenz kämpfen lässt, gegen den er sich nicht wehren kann/darf.
- Teiche mit Netzen abspannen? Klappt nur bei kleinen Teichen.
- Teiche mit Drähten überspannen? Wirkt nur kurzfristig.
- Akustische Scheuchrufe? Wirkt nur kurzfristig
- Vergrämungsabschüsse? Schon klopft der Anwalt an die Tür.



> Das nennt man dennoch Bewirtschaftung


Warum dennoch? Was macht diese Form der naturnahen Nutzung unserer natürlichen Resourcen zum Problem?
Soll das ein Plädoyer für Käfig-/Massentierhaltung sein?



> Aber nicht in der Bekämpfung, sondern in der  Beseitigung der Ursachen.


Der Punkt mit der Beseitigung der Ursache kam nun häufiger. Wie sähe das praktisch aus?



> Ich kenne kaum ein Gewässer, in dem keine Karpfen  besetzt werden.


Nun ja, falsche Besatzpolitik ist sicherlich ein Punkt, der sich die Fischerei stellen muss. Wenn es denn dazu führt, dass diesbezüglich verantwortungsbewusster gehandelt wird, ziehen wir an einem Strang.



> Ein Verein hat vor allem ein Ziel, nämlich seine  Mitglieder zu binden. Selbstverständlich steckt da sehr viel und z.T.  auch wertvolle Arbeit drin. Aber auch das ist eine Form der  Bewirtschaftung, der Anpassung eines Biotops an die Vorlieben und  Interessen des Menschen.


Meine Meinung: Alles mit Maß und Verstand. Vereine wirken auf Ihre Gewässer ein, das kann Positiv wie Negativ sein. Aber als Schlussfolgerung aus den Fehlern, deren Ausschluss zu verlangen, ist nicht mein Ding. Ich kenne sehr wohl den "Käseglockennaturschutz", der allein schon deshalb gut sein muss, weil man die Menschen aus einem Gebiet rauswirft. So als ob man in einer Kulturlandschat wie Europa das wahre Reine dadurch konservieren kann. Ist aber mehr ein psychologisches Problem. 



> Du wirfst mit gesundem Halbwissen so einiges  durcheinander.
> Du schmeißt Neozoen wie die Aga-Kröte mit Rückwanderern wie Luchs, Bär,  Wolf und Kormoran in einen Topf.


Meine Argumentation bezog sich hier auf Deine Aussage, dass keine Tierart Ihren Lebensraum ruiniert. Diese Aussage ist gültig für eingespielte, relativ konstante Lebensgemeinschaften, wo man das Auf und Ab von Räuber-Beute-Beziehungen erkannt hat. Ist das mit dem Kormoran auch der Fall? Wo war er die letzten Jahrhunderte? War er jemals so häufig im Binnenland anzutreffen wie heute? Du sagst wir leben in einer "entnaturierten Umwelt", glaubst aber, dass der Kormoran das natürlich regelt. Fehlen da nicht die natürlichen Gegenspieler des Kormorans? Wenn der Kormoran heutzutage davon profitiert, dass es mehr Binnengewässer gibt, mehr Teichlandschaften, mehr "entnaturierte Gewässer" als z.B. vor 200 Jahren, dann ist es doch auch erlaubt, dass man von Menschenseite über ein Management nachdenkt, um hier ein Gegengewicht zu schaffen.



> Öha !! Alte Kulturlandschaften mit einer  Fischzuchtanstalt zu vergleichen ist schon gewaltig. Das hat miteinander  soviel gemeinsam wie ein Maisfeld mit einer Streuobstwiese. In einer  Fischzuchtanstalt lebt so gut wie nichts, außer den bewirtschafteten  Arten. Was bitt ist daran ökologisch wertvoll ??


Das 
http://www.nabu-akademie.de/berichte/99teiche.htm
Wenn es die sagen, muss es stimmen 



> Langfristig und erfolgreich kann man das Kormoranproblem aber nur durch  die Veränderung ( hier renaturierung ) des Lebensraums regulieren.


Wird gerne und oft als das zukünftige Allheilmittel propagiert. Gab leider schon Beispiele, die auch das verneinen. Zudem, wir bekommen in Mitteleuropa keine Zustände wie vor 10.000 Jahren zurück, es sei denn die "menschliche Population" geht durch irgendwelche Katastrophen auf einen Bruchteil der jetzigen Größe zurück.

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Hilde (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hallo DerSoppl,



DerSoppl schrieb:


> Ich höre irgendwie immer wieder, dass Angler Naturschützer seien wollen.
> Aber solche Statements, die sich über jegliches etabliertes Fachwissen hinwegsetzen machen diese Aussagen leider sehr unglaubwürdig



Welches Statement hat Dir nicht gefallen? Auf welches etablierte Fachwissen spielst Du an?



DerSoppl schrieb:


> Ich finde es, tut mir leid, zum Kotzen, dass der Naturschutz anscheinend an der Gewässerkante aufzuhören hat.


Das hast Du richtig erkannt. Die Fischer würden es gerne sehen, dass man auch die Unterwasserwelt berücksichtigt.



DerSoppl schrieb:


> Es gibt nunmal diese Konkurrenten um den Fisch. Und ja, der Kormoran frisst Fisch - viel Fisch. Aber mit diesen populistischen Vorschlägen Marke BILD-Zeitung (ALLE ABKNALLEN!) würde die Sache nur noch schlimmer gemacht werden.


War es nicht auch populistisch einen Vogel als bedroht darzustellen, der hier in Bestandszahlen wie noch nie auftritt?



DerSoppl schrieb:


> Ok es sei denn man tötet hunderttausende, aber bei dem Gedanken wirds einem ja nur noch übel.
> Das fordert kein ökologisch bewanderter Naturschützer. Ein gestörtes Gleichgewicht pendelt sich selten in seinen "natürlichen Sollzustand" ein.


Wenn sich ein gestörtes Gleichgewicht nicht einpendelt, würdest Du demnach ja ein Kormoranmanagement befürworten, damit man ein Gleichgewicht erhält.



DerSoppl schrieb:


> Wenn es nur um den Biss geht, und nicht um eine intakte und vor allem Artenreiche Umwelt geht - baut euch überdachte Forellenteiche. Nette Grünanlage mit rein. Kein Problem mit lästiger Natur - fertig.


Nun mal langsam. Es ist nicht alles schwarz oder weiß. Die Angler sind auch nur ein Spiegel unserer Gesellschaft und über den einzig wahren Naturschutz sind sich die Naturschützer auch noch nicht einig. Meinst Du die Welt wäre mit den "guten Naturschützern" besser, wenn man die "bösen Naturschützer" rausnimmt?



DerSoppl schrieb:


> Ich stehe zu meinem Hobby, aber seit diese unbegründete Empörung über die Wahl zum Vogel des Jahres gestartet ist, fällt das leider schwerer.
> Das war irgendwie klar, dass diese Polemik über Kormorane, die es zweifelsohne schon immer gab dadurch endgültig auch an Nicht-Angler herantreten würde.
> Man steht nun meistens dort als der Stereotyp schlechthin.
> Alles *******gal, solang ich hinterher ein nettes Foto von mir und meinem Fisch habe.


Nun ja, Deine Antwort strotzt nun auch nicht vor Ausgeglichenheit 
Es gibt durchaus valide Argumente für ein Kormoranmanagement, auch wenn man es als nicht direkt Betroffener vielleicht nicht sehen will.

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Hilde schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle 24,
> 
> Vereinfacht ausgedrückt, dass man ihn mit einer Konkurrenz kämpfen lässt, gegen den er sich nicht wehren kann/darf.
> - Teiche mit Netzen abspannen? Klappt nur bei kleinen Teichen.
> ...



Kein Mensch redet über Zustände von vor 10.000 Jahren, außer Dir. Polemik hilft in dieser Diskussion nicht weiter.


----------



## feedermeister (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

ich hasse diese viecher


----------



## Knispel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



feedermeister schrieb:


> ich hasse diese viecher


 
Mal ehrlich, was kann der Kormoran dafür das er da ist? Würde er sich von Wildschweinen ernähren, würden die Jäger schreien. Die Fischereiverbände, Naturschutzverbände und Mitarbeiter von Natur und Umweltministerien müssen sich an einen Tisch setzen und versuchen, einen gemeinsamen Konsetz zu finden, mit dem alle leben können. Schreien und gegeneinander anzetern nutz da gar nichts. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, mit der ich bestimmt nicht alleine da stehe.


----------



## hasenzahn (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ Knispel - Das versuche ich ja hier auch immer rüber zu bringen. Bin voll deiner Meinung. Allerdings sind die Fronten so verhärtet das da kaum Gespräche möglich sind. Bis in diese Richtung was apssiert fließt noch viel Wasser die Elbe runter und verschwinden viele Tonnen Fisch im Kormoranschlund.


----------



## Hilde (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hallo Ralle 24,



> Ja und ?? Es ist und bleibt unternehmerisches Risiko.  Das hat jeder Selbstständige auf seine Art zu tragen und damit fertig  zu werden, oder auch nicht.


Ich akzeptiere, dass wir hier unterschiedlicher Meinung sind. Zum Glück für die Teichwirte, hat sie der Gesetzgeber hier nicht ganz alleine gelassen und erlaubt Maßnahmen im Rahmen Abwehr fischereilicher Schäden.



> Das ist Unsinn, sorry. Lies Dir meine vorherigen  postings durch, dann findest Du die Antwort.
> Auch das habe ich mehrfach geschrieben, wenn Du es  nicht verstehen willst, kann ich nix machen.


Weshalb diese Schärfe im Ton? Hab ich Dich irgendwie persönlich angegriffen? Jeder stellt hier seine Meinung der Öffentlichkeit vor und muss sich von daher schon an seinen Aussagen messen lassen. Wenn ich Dich falsch verstehe, bin ich für Aufklärung dankbar.
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, dann bist Du unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche gegen jegliche menschliche Einflussnahme, sprich kein Besatz, was Deiner Meinung nach ein gravierendes Problem zu sein scheint. Weiterhin würde sich das Kormoranproblem lösen, wenn man die Gewässer wieder in Ihren natürlichen Zustand bringen würde, da die Naturferne die Kormorane begünstigt. 
Bezüglich der Problematik unsachgemäßen Fischbesatzes scheinen wir auch nicht allzuweit auseinander zu liegen, wenngleich ich die Sache nicht ganz so kritisch ansehe. Die Motivation einen Fisch fangen zu können, führt immerhin dazu, dass sich Menschen für Lebenräume interessieren, sich ehrenamtlich engagieren und sinnvolle Projekte vorantreiben. Man protestiert gegen nicht ordnungsgemäße Kläranlageneinleitungen, man ist vor Ort und sieht nach dem Rechten. Zudem wird auch noch kulturelle Arbeit in Form von tw. weithin bekannten Fischerfesten gemacht. Letzlich lebt ein ganzer Industriezweig von den Anglern, was Arbeitsplätze garantiert. Selbst Angelforen gibt es :vik:
Hm, ich schweife ab, zurück zur Renaturierung.
Wie sieht das praktisch aus? Mir scheint Du bist im landschaftsplanerischen Metier zuhause, richtig?
Dann weisst Du, dass Gewässer-Renaturierung Platz braucht - viel Platz, damit sich das Gewässer seinen Weg selbst suchen kann. Es bilden sich Uferauen, Überflutungsflächen, Altarme, das ganze Programm der klassischen Fließgewässerökologie.
Nur -  wie sagen wir es der ganzen Bevölkerung, die schon an all den Fließgewässern lebt und wohnt, dass jetzt leider ein kleines Umsiedlungsprogramm stattfindet, weil Ihr Haus falsch steht? Ich glaube die sind davon nicht wirklich begeistert.
Und da kommt mein Punkt, der von Dir als polemisch erachtet wird. Fließgewässer-Renaturierungen im großen Stil zur Lösung des Kormoranproblemes sind illusorisch, solange wir in der heutigen Bevölkerungsdichte leben. Ja vor 10.000 Jahren, da wäre es kein Problem gewesen und das war mein Argument.



> Käseglockenschutz in alten Kultutlandschaften ist  destruktiv und zerstört diese. Ich weiß so gut wie Du, dass solche  Kulturlandschaften nur durch extensive Bearbeitung durch den Menschen  erhalten werden können. Dies ist nicht zuletzt mein  Hauptbetätigungsfeld.
> Bei Gewässern sieht das leider vollkommen anders aus. Diese sind nicht  mit Landwirtschaflich genutzten Flächen zu vergleichen. Eingriffe des  Menschen können/müssen/sollten dahingehend geschehen, das man die  Neophyten wie z.B. Drüsiges Springkraut und Herkulesstaude manuell  bekämpfen.


Und nun öffnen wir die Büchse der Willkür.
Kulturlandschaften sind ein Kunstprodukt, richtig? Die potentielle natürliche Vegetation von Mitteleuropa wäre nämlich überwiegend ein Laubwald. Schön grün, aber relativ artenarm.
Beim Kormoran bist Du der Meinung, dass die Menschen selbst an seiner Ausbreitung schuld sind, weil sie den Tisch so schön decken, aber das regelt sich durch Nichstun schon alleine.
Weshalb ist dann die Bekämpfung von Neozoen und Neophyten in Ordnung? Sag nicht, weil der Mensch dran schuld ist, das Argument hast Du beim Kormoran auch gebracht, nur soll dort das freie Spiel der Kräfte wirken.
Es wird gemacht, weil der Mensch artenreiche Lebensräume wie z.B. Streuobstwiesen für gut befunden hat und sie deshalb fördert. Dasselbe gilt übrigens auch für Teichlandschaften. Mein Nabu-Link sollte mitnichten eine Diskussion über den Nabu starten. Ich wollte nur Deine Aussage


> Öha !! Alte Kulturlandschaften mit einer  Fischzuchtanstalt zu vergleichen ist schon gewaltig. Das hat miteinander  soviel gemeinsam wie ein Maisfeld mit einer Streuobstwiese. In einer  Fischzuchtanstalt lebt so gut wie nichts, außer den bewirtschafteten  Arten. Was bitt ist daran ökologisch wertvoll ??


 zu den Ergebnissen eines Nabu-Seminars gegenüberstellen, wo es heisst "[FONT=arial,Helvetica]*Teichwirtschaften  –     Sahnestücke des internationalen Arten- und Biotopschutzes*[/FONT]"

Du sagst den ganzen Text lesen und verstehen. Was habe ich nicht verstanden? 

Huch, schon 23 Uhr!
Schnell ins Bettchen.
Schönen Abend noch.

Gruß,
Hilde

PS: Hallo Ralle 24. Wenn Dir unsere doch zunehmend akademische Diskussion auf den Keks geht, gib Bescheid. Ich glaub die Allgemeinheit ist nicht so dran interessiert, so dass wir das auch sein lassen können.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hallo Hilde,

Du hast Recht. Mein Tonfall war unangemessen scharf. Dafür entschuldige ich mich. 
Es mag daran liegen, dass ich in und vor allem zwischen Deinen Zeilen durchaus einigen Sachverstand erkennen kann und mich geärgert habe, dass Du ( nach meinem Eindruck ) mehr darauf abzielst zu widerlegen, anstatt auf die z.T. durchaus gemeinsamen Ansichten eingehst um einen zumindest teilweisen Konsens anzustreben.  
Die Diskussion geht mir keineswegs auf den Keks. Im Gegenteil. 
Sie schweift aber zwangsläufig zu sehr in allgemeinen Naturschutz ab und würde hier ins off topic gleiten.

Gerne können wir aber hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=65

allgemein weiterdiskutieren. Dort tut sich leider nicht sehr viel, aber das können wir ja ändern. 

Zur Kormoranproblematik habe ich mehrfach geschrieben, dass ich ein Kormoranmanagement nicht ablehne, solange es den Fortbestand der Art nicht gefährdet. Ich glaube, da kann man ganz gelassen sein. 
Leider verschließen viele die Augen vor den Fehlern der Vergangenheit, die die durch den Kormoran verursachte Schadenshöhe gewaltig fördert. Ich finde es einfach Schade, dass daraus keine Lehren gezogen werden und nur ein Vogel zum Buhmann gemacht wird. 

Fischbesatz ist in der Tat ein gravierendes Problem mit dem für ein Ökosystem weitaus mehr Schaden angerichtet werden kann, als es der Kormoran vermag. Nicht umsonst hat der Gesetzgeber die Besatzmaßnahmen streng geregelt. Leider werden diese Gesetze aber kaum wahrgenommen und regelmäßige und haüfige Verstöße so gut wie nicht bemerkt und somit auch nicht geahndet. 
Dabei würde sich der Fischbestand in unseren Gewässern ganz von selbst entwickeln und auf ein dem Lebensraum angepasstes Maß in Individuenzahl und Artenzusammensetzung einpendeln. Helfen kann man durch Renaturierung und Verbesserung/Überwachung der Wasserqualität. Statt dessen bauen wir uns aber unsere eigenen Angel-Disneyworlds mit Beständen die oft in keiner Weise an die natürlichen Bedingungen angepasst sind. 

Zu den Zuchtteichen noch soviel. In dem Schreiben des NABU geht es um klösterliche Karpfenzuchten in althergebrachter Bewirtschaftung. Dort wird auch ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass diese Teichwirtschaften immer mehr und schneller zu Produktionsstätten umgewandelt werden, womit der ökologische Wert verloren geht. Und genau das sind auch die Betriebe, die immens unter dem Kormoran zu leiden haben. Der ökologische Wert dieser alten Teichwirtschaften hat mit dem Kormoran nullkommanix zu tun. Dieser Wert wäre auch ohne Karpfenzucht, ja sogar ganz ohne Karpfen, gegeben. 
Wenn es also darum geht, diese Gewässer als Biotop zu erhalten, dann bin ich bei Dir. Nicht aber um Gewinnmaximierung und Verlustminimierung auf monetärer Basis zu schützen. 

Es ist mir auch klar, dass der Renaturierung der Gewässer Grenzen gesetzt sind. Alleine die Energiekonzerne sind viel zu mächtig, um da große Zugeständnisse zu machen. Aber es kann viel getan werden, wenn auch vielleicht nur auf kleiner oder mittlerer Ebene, aber immerhin. Aber man muss sich halt mal damit beschäftigen und vor allem Einsicht gewinnen.
Mit der renaturierung kann man das Kormoranproblem sicher nicht lösen, aber man kann die Folgen mindern und mit einem ausgewogenen Bestand an Kormoranen leben. Und selbst wenn nicht, so kann Renaturierung nur positiv sein. Sowohl für die Angler als auch für das ganze Ökosystem. Das ist alles andere als Nichtstun. 

Neozoen und Neophyten sind invasive Arten, die aus einem vollkommen anderen Ökosystem stammen und langfristig von alleine nicht zurückgehen werden. Sie verdrängen einheimische Aten im großen Stil und nehmen Lebensräume vollsändig für sich ein. Aus Sicht des Naturschutzes ist das beim Kormoran nicht der Fall. Zwar tritt er zur Zeit in zu großen Mengen auf, der Bestand würde aber von alleine zusammenbrechen, wenn das Nahrungsangebot eine bestimmte Größe unterschreitet. Das ist bei den meisten Neobiota nicht der Fall. 
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass wir das einfach abwarten sollten. Also nicht " Nichtstun " sondern alles Notwendige tun. 

Und nochmal. Nur durch Abschuß und Vergrämen werden wir die Koromranproblematik nicht lösen.


----------



## dukewolf (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



			
				 hasenzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier ganze Gewässer von Kormoran und Fischotter leer gefischt werden  ist keine Phrase sondern belegt.



Mir kommt es so vor, als windest du dich, von einem Problem zum anderen.
Erst haust du so etwas wie den Waschbären in den Raum. Aber gibst zu deiner Äußerung abermals kein Kommentar ab, wie du auf solch eine Idee kommst Artfremde Tiere als Naturfeinde gegen den Kormoran einsetzen zu wollen.

Desweiteren vergleichst du :


			
				 hasenzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier ganze Gewässer von Kormoran und Fischotter leer gefischt werden  ist keine Phrase sondern belegt.


Wieviel Fischotter und wieviel Kormorane gibt es in der Natur ? 
Oder willst du uns nun weißmachen, daß der Fischotter in ganz Deutschland ein solches Problem darstellt, wie der Kormoran?
Wenn bei dir der Fischotter vorkommt, dann solltest du Froh darüber sein, da dieses Säugetier nur in klaren natürlichen Flüssen vorkommt . Dieser auch nicht mehr anwesend wäre, wenn irgendwo in der Nähe eine Waschbärenfamilie leben würde.



			
				 hasenzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Nun fordere ich nicht Fischotter oder Biber zum Abschuss frei zu geben.  Ich denke hier könnte man die Tiere aus einer Überpopulation auch  einfangen und umsiedeln.


Wohin willst du Fischotter umsiedeln ? 
Du sagtest doch selber, das man eine Kulturlandschaft nicht rückwirkend umgestalten kann.  Also wohin soll der Fischotter umgesiedelt werden ?
Oder wie willst du aus deiner Region die Adler aus einer Überpopulation umsetzen ?  Dorthin wo die natürlichen Bedingungen für diese Tierart nicht passen, aber dort die Adler Kormorane als Beute vorfinden ?   Bist du sicher , daß Fischadler den Kormoran als Beute sehen ? 
Wobei der Fischadler gar kein echter Adler ist, sondern nur eine Adlerverwandtschaft.

Ich zitiere dich weiter :


			
				 hasenzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lebe hier in einer intakten Umwelt und einer großen Artenvielfalt.  Ich empfinde das als eine Arte gleichgewicht.
> Allerdings wird dieses Gleichgewicht zunehmend gestört.Das hier ganze Gewässer von Kormoran und Fischotter leer gefischt werden  ist keine Phrase sondern belegt.



Wiederspricht deine Aussage nicht deine folgende Meinung ?


			
				 hasenzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fazit ist das die absolut naturbelassenen Laichgewässer in denen das  Angeln untersagt ist, wo man auch kaum angeln kann, fast Fischleer  sind.


Oder dies


			
				 hasenzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Leuten nimmt der Naturschutzgedanke Ausmaße an das einem Angst wird.
> Geschützt wurden unter anderem einige Torfstiche. Viele Lurche, Störche,  Wassertiere. Wir durften an dem Gewässer nach 1990 nichts mehr machen,  keine Unterhaltung mehr. Resultat: Die Torfstiche gibt es jetzt nach 20  Jahren nicht mehr, sie sind einfach verlandet. Aber auch die zu  schützenden Tiere sind damit leider verzogen.



Irgendwie redest du einmal über Naturschutz.
Doch wenn die Natur sich ihren Lebensraum so gestaltet, wie sie es schon immer vollzog, passt dir das auch wieder nicht.

Ich möchte dich absolut nicht angreifen, doch sehe es doch einmal ein, daß du mit deiner Meinung dich selber wiedersprichst.
Klar als Angler, und dabei als Naturliebhaber.
Ich verstehe das, da ich auch beides bin, und oft beide Seiten sehe.
Aber bei dir steckt wenig Ahnung dahinter, wenn man die Dinge liest, wie du Tiere umsiedeln möchtest.   Oder wenn die Natur sich ihre 
" Torfstiche " zurückerobert.
Was sind Torfstiche ?   Diese sind künstlich. !!!

Zurück zum Kormoran.
Vergrämen verlagert wie gesagt nur das Problem.   Was nützt es wenn die BL nicht Länderübergreifend zusammenarbeiten ?
Der Vogel kann nur dort in Ruhe leben, wo er ein natürliches Natureservat hat. 
Also seine Brutstämme sich auf gewisse Schutzgebiete sich beziehen.   
Dort sollten Vogelschützer auch die Maßnahmen ergreifen, sich in die Brutnester einzumischen und reale Eier gegen Gipseier auszutauschen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Weil hier immer öfter auch von anderen "unerwünschten" Rückkehrern wie Biber oder Otter die Rede ist, möchte ich mal ein paar Gedanken zu ersterem loswerden.
Hier in Mittelfranken gab es vor 25 Jahren keine Biber mehr. Dann wurde ihre Wiederansiedlung mit ein paar wenigen Exemplaren gefördert und heute haben wir eine, angebliche, Biberproblematik. So, und nun sehen wir uns das mal genauer an. In den kleinen und mittleren Flüssen der Region baut der Biber keine Dämme, sondern Uferhöhlen. Ob das daran liegt, dass die Wasserstände niemals eine kritische Grenze unterschreiten, kann ich nicht sagen. Ansonsten beherbergt so ziemlich jeder Weiher oder See, insofern er nicht mitten in der Stadt liegt, seinen Biber. Und das scheint nun ein Problem zu sein...

Im einzelnen wird angeprangert: 
Der Biber unterhölt Uferstreifen.
Der Biber fällt Bäume, die dann, wie können sie auch, ins Wasser fallen und dort sehr unordentlich rumliegen. 
Unordentlichkeit ist im übrigen ein Wort, das ich in diesem Zusammenhang noch mehrmals anführen werde. 

Ja, das wären dann wohl die beiden Hauptargumente gegen den Biber. Zu erstem ist zu sagen, dass er wohl Höhlen ins Ufer baut und Schächte nach oben anlegt, diejenigen aber, die sich so bitterböse darüber beschweren, nämlich die Landwirte, aus Schutzgründen gar nicht so weit an die Gewässer hinfahren dürften. Gülle und Kunstdünger im Fluss machen sich nämlich nicht besonders gut. Warum sich dann aber fleißig weiter beschwert wird? Weil es eine Horde raffsüchtiger Geizhälse ist, die noch um jeden einzelnen Quadratzentimter Boden feilscht, jetzt mal ganz bewusst alle vollkommen über einen Kamm geschert. Muss man aber nicht machen. Man könnte auch gerne auf die 2 Meter Uferlinie verzichten und einen Verdienstausfall hinnehmen, der marginal ist. Tut man aber nicht, zumindest in Bayern nicht und zumindest aus Prinzip nicht. 

Zum zweiten: Der Biber fällt Bäume. Nein, oder? Bei uns machen sie das nicht, um irgendwelche Dämme zu konstruieren, sondern um ihre Nahrung (die Baumrinde) in ihr "Esszimmer" zu befördern. Nun sehen Bäume im Fluss aber sehr sehr unordentlich aus und müssen deswegen umgehend wieder raus. Innerhalb einer Woche rückt das Wasserwirtschaftsamt an und schon ist das Ufer wieder schön sauber. Nur dass der Biber dann kein Abendessen mehr vorfindet und..., na ihr wisst schon. Auf die Frage, WARUM denn in einem nicht befahrenen Fluss jeder Baum sofort wieder raus muss, konnte mir aber noch keiner eine Antwort geben. "Das ist halt so", wieder eine solche Prinzipienreiterei, die dann zum Vorschein kommt. 

Wir hatten mal einen Biber in einem sehr großen Vereinsweiher, der den ohnehin kaum fließenden Zulauf abdichtete. In dem ohnehin nicht zu bewirtschaftenden Gebiet entstand ein sehr überschaubares, aber wunderschönes kleines Überschwemmungsland. Ein wirkliches Stückchen Wildnis mitten in Deutschland, auf einer Fläche von vielleicht 250 qm. Und plötzlich hieß es, der Damm müsse raus, das gehe gar nicht, dass da hinten ein Biber sich breitmache und so weiter und so fort. Nur warum? Wieder hieß es, das "gehe einfach nicht". Keine Gründe, nichts Substantielles, sondern nur reine menschliche Willkür. Ein (meiner Ansicht nach klinisch sehr auffälliges) Bedürfnis, jedwede "Unordentlichkeit" ganz schnell zu beseitigen und die Dinge genau so in Reih und Glieg wieder anzuordnen, wie sie vorher auch beschaffen waren. Man könnte eine solche Einstellung auch als Kontrollzwang bezeichnen.

Was das nun alles mit dem Kormoran (den ich wahrlich nicht nur von Bilderbüchern her kenne) zu tun hat? - Eine ganze Menge.


----------



## dukewolf (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ Kohlmeise
Ein Lob für dein köstlichen Ironisch getexteten Beitrag, der einerseits sehr sarkastisch, und witzig ( positiv ) rüber kam. #6
Pflichte dir da voll und ganz zu.
Hast nur eines dabei vergessen :g.
Die Gesetze schreiben es vor, daß bei Baumfällarbeiten eine Schnittschutzhose, Ohrenschützer, Helm und Visier vorschreiben:m
Wann wird das auch den Biber vorgeschrieben ? 
Und wenn der Biber einen Baum fällen würde, worin Kormorane gerade nisten, was geschieht mit den Biber? |kopfkrat

Und wann nennt die Bundeswehr einmal einen Ihrer Fahrzeuge nicht nur Iltis, Marder, Panther, Leopard als Raubtiere?   Es ist an der Zeit, daß sie auch einmal einen Kormoran auf den Markt bringen.   :vik:


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*

Interessante Information, *aber ist das *
"*Es ist von Seiten der Nabu geplant ca. 90% der Gewässer zu Komoranschutzgebieten zu machen in denen dann auch das Angeln untersagt ist."
*
*eine belegbare Aussage?*

 Auf der NABU-Seite ist dergleichen nicht zu lesen:
http://www.nabu.de/tiereundpflanzen/voegel/news/wasservoegel/01077.html*


*


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*

da gebe ich dir völlig recht, jetzt müssen wir wirklich alle hochkommen mit dem arsch.
ich frage mich was in den köpfen der nabu typen vorgeht????
wahrscheinlich gar nix... ich habe noch nie im leben etwas blöderes gehört als das gerede von diesen typen.
eigentlich sollten sie ja als schützer dastehen und nicht als vernichter des gesammten fischbestandes.. was aber schnell passieren kann wenn sie dem mistgeier noch mehr räume aufdrängen.
das sowas zum vogel des jahres gewählt wird ist das unglaublichste was ich je gesehen oder gehört habe.
ich sage mal wie es ist...
die machen alles um uns zu vernichten, also, sollten wir uns mit allen wehren was uns zur verfügung steht.
und das ist in erster line unsre wählerstimme !!!!!
auch angler dürfen wählen, und das ist das druckmittel das wir gegenüber den leuten die das sagen haben einsetzen können.
es ist der politik doch *******gal ob die fischbestände gefährdet sind durch den schwarzen tod oder nicht.
das einzige was zählt ist unsere wählerstimme, also, hoch mit dem arsch, demo wo es geht und unterschriftensammlungen machen.
also ich lasse mich nicht von den vertreiben.


----------



## xpudel666x (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*

Wo finde ich bitte eine seriöse Quelle dazu:
1) 90% welcher Gewässer? Aller deutschen Gewässer? |wavey:
2) konkrete Informationen vom NABU selber hierzu
3) auf Grund welcher Basis die Behauptung: Die kommen mit ihren Forderungen durch?


----------



## padotcom (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Interessante Information, *aber ist das *
> "*Es ist von Seiten der Nabu geplant ca. 90% der Gewässer zu Komoranschutzgebieten zu machen in denen dann auch das Angeln untersagt ist."
> *
> *eine belegbare Aussage?*
> ...



Genau. Das würde mich auch interessieren. Woher diese Zahl kommt.


----------



## xpudel666x (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*

Ich finde Demonstration übrigens nicht unterstütztenswert. Ich mag mir  damit hier euren Wut einhandeln, aber dass ist mir egal.

Die Meinungsäußerungen die hier zu dem Thema verbreitet werden, zeigen  mir, dass mindestens 90% der Leute die sich zumindest im Internet in das  Thema verbal einmischen nicht den blassesten Schimmer von biologischen  Zusammenhängen haben.


----------



## Fanne (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*

warum nur 90 und nicht gleich 100 % ich halte das für spinnerei "


----------



## Udo561 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*

Hi,
natürlich würde der NABU gerne sehen das so viele Gewässer wie möglich zu Schutzgebieten erklärt werden , aber das ist eben nur ein Wunsch.
Genau so wie die Angler die Kormorane vom Gewässer fern halten würden.
Ich mag die Viecher auch nicht , aber mir persönlich käme nie in den Sinn alle Kormorane ausrotten zu wollen.
Man muss eben die goldene Mitte treffen.
Gruß Udo
ps. ich schätze mal das von den 55000 Anglern keine 1000 zur Demo kommen


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Ich finde Demonstration übrigens nicht unterstütztenswert. Ich mag mir  damit hier euren Wut einhandeln, aber dass ist mir egal.
> 
> Die Meinungsäußerungen die hier zu dem Thema verbreitet werden, zeigen  mir, dass mindestens 90% der Leute die sich zumindest im Internet in das  Thema verbal einmischen nicht den blassesten Schimmer von biologischen  Zusammenhängen haben.



na dann lass uns doch bitte nicht blöde sterben und erkläre uns doch den zusammenhang.
ich kann dir nur sagen das die kormorande bei uns schon flüsse und teiche total leergefressen haben.
und dabei handelt es sich ja auch oft um aale jeder größe, der aal sollte doch auch angeblich bedroht sein, aber nein, der mistgeier wird noch auf den goldenen stuhl gesetzt.
da könnte ich nur :v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v
wenn es nach mir gehen würde... abschussPFLICHT für jeden kormoran.......


----------



## Fanne (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*

un ich könnte brechen wenn angler alles auf den komoran schieben , sie jedoch auch alles  in den beutel packen was an haken  geht 


sinnlose diskussion solange keine klaren fakten  zu sehen sind


----------



## Zarrentiner (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*

Wenn es nicht so weit weg wäre oder so eine Demo bei uns in der Nähe statt finden würde wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Wenn wir auf eine Lösung des Kormoran-Problems durch unsere Politiker warten können wir auch gleich auf Hilfe vom Mars hoffen....Das Aal-Problem ist erst der Anfang vom Ende. Mit Äschen in Süddeutschland und Bachforellen sieht es auch schon schlecht aus... Da wird nur nich so viel drüber geredet weil damit nicht so viel Geld zu verdienen ist wie mit dem Aal. Wenn wir nicht bald lernen uns selbst zu helfen wird es das Angeln wohl in 10 Jahren nur noch in besetzten Karpfenteichen und im Forellenteich geben..
Meine Meinung : 90% der Kormorane brauchen eine Kugel...


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*



Fanne schrieb:


> un ich könnte brechen wenn angler alles auf den komoran schieben , sie jedoch auch alles  in den beutel packen was an haken  geht
> 
> 
> sinnlose diskussion solange keine klaren fakten  zu sehen sind



klare fakten ????
kann ich dir zeigen,komm mal her zu mir und wir beide gehen mal einen tag am einen fluss bei uns in der umgebung, dann zeige ich dir 100terde von der " lieben" vögeln die wie die geier über die fische herfallen.
wenn es nach dir geht sollten wir also den kormoraneden friedensnobelpreis geben oder wie ???
kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
und den biologischen zusammenhang hast du trotz meiner bitte noch nicht erklärt.
ich lasse mich ja auch eines besseren belehren wenn es so ist.


----------



## Fanne (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*

ich hab nicht von biologischen sachen geredet !!!!!!


aber habt ihr es mal so betrachtet das der komoran schon EWIG auf der welt ist, vllt schon länger als der mensch ? 

der vogel hat sich schon immer von fisch ernährt , warum  soll man jetz 90 %  der vögel abschießen ,  nur damit  menschen mehr an die angel bekommen ?



totaler schwachsinn ....


ich halte nichts von nabu aber auch nichts um den komoran auszurotten !!!!!


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*

Was soll eigentlich dieser Demo-Unsinn? Das geht doch eh aus wie´s Hornberger Schießen.Wieviele Demos hats denn seit den sechziger Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts gegeben?Und was hats gebracht?Wenn ich an die Ostermärsche der frühen Achziger denke und an die Anti-Kernkraft-Demos,dann kann ich mir ein Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen.Und ich stelle mich gewiß nicht auf eine Stufe mit den Hobby-Hippies und zur Gemüserevolution aufrufen.Denn so wird es im besten Falle aussehen.Und wenn dann auch noch diese Pseudomilitärisch gedrillten Hardcore-Umweltschützer auftauchen und eine Gegendemo veranstalten,dann gibts am Ende noch Randale.Ganz toll,wenn ich mir vorstelle,da mittendrin statt nur dabei zu sein.
Und diese Panikmache von wegen 90%,mal ehrlich,da wirds doch vollkommen absurd.Wer bitteschön soll denn glauben,daß in Deutschland solche irrsinnigen Gesetze verabschiedet werden,wo doch die Angelei ein nicht unbedeutender Wirtschaftsfaktor ist?Da steckt ne Menge Geld dahinter,und diese Tatsache zieht doch am Ende.Mit Kormoranen läßt sich bedeutend weniger für den Staat einnehmen,als mit Angeltackle und Angeltourismus.Da hängen ne Menge Arbeitsplätze dran,beim NaBu sind es bedeutend weniger.
Vielleicht träumen einige Vogelschützer von diesen 90%,aber dieser Traum hat hier in Deutschland,wo das Geld regiert,keine Chance auf Erfüllung.
Im Klartext,mich sieht auf solch einer Trottelparade mit Sicherheit keiner.

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## Fanne (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich dieser Demo-Unsinn? Das geht doch eh aus wie´s Hornberger Schießen.Wieviele Demos hats denn seit den sechziger Jahren des vorigen Jahrhunderts gegeben?Und was hats gebracht?Wenn ich an die Ostermärsche der frühen Achziger denke und an die Anti-Kernkraft-Demos,dann kann ich mir ein Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen.Und ich stelle mich gewiß nicht auf eine Stufe mit den Hobby-Hippies und zur Gemüserevolution aufrufen.Denn so wird es im besten Falle aussehen.Und wenn dann auch noch diese Pseudomilitärisch gedrillten Hardcore-Umweltschützer auftauchen und eine Gegendemo veranstalten,dann gibts am Ende noch Randale.Ganz toll,wenn ich mir vorstelle,da mittendrin statt nur dabei zu sein.
> Und diese Panikmache von wegen 90%,mal ehrlich,da wirds doch vollkommen absurd.Wer bitteschön soll denn glauben,daß in Deutschland solche irrsinnigen Gesetze verabschiedet werden,wo doch die Angelei ein nicht unbedeutender Wirtschaftsfaktor ist?Da steckt ne Menge Geld dahinter,und diese Tatsache zieht doch am Ende.Mit Kormoranen läßt sich bedeutend weniger für den Staat einnehmen,als mit Angeltackle und Angeltourismus.Da hängen ne Menge Arbeitsplätze dran,beim NaBu sind es bedeutend weniger.
> Vielleicht träumen einige Vogelschützer von diesen 90%,aber dieser Traum hat hier in Deutschland,wo das Geld regiert,keine Chance auf Erfüllung.
> Im Klartext,mich sieht auf solch einer Trottelparade mit Sicherheit keiner.
> ...




so sehe ichs auch !!!  |good:|good:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*

Ich finde an den Diskussionen und rund um den Vogel Komoran, im wesentlichen zwei Sachen skandalös:
1. Wie kommt man auf die Idee, in unserer Landschaft einen Vogel zu schützen, der ein Neozoe ist?
Vor diesem Hintergrund ist es aus meiner Sicht, auch erstmal überhaupt nicht interessant, wie gefährdet oder nicht dieser Vogel ist.
Wenn dieser Schutz bräuchte, wäre dieser Schutz Aufgabe derer, bei denen dieses Tierchen heimisch ist und das wären wohl die Asiaten.

Das ist für mich so sinnfrei, wie wenn ich in Australien die Kaninchen oder die Katzen unter Bestandsschutz stelle oder in ein anderes Land reise, um dort Tiere vor dem Aussterben zu bewahren. Ich meine wer das beruflich macht und es bezahlt bekommt, warum nicht; wenn jemand sich besser fühlt und es ich als Hobby leistet => von mir aus, soll mich auch nicht kratzen, möge doch jeder seine Meise im Oberstübchen, so hegen wie er will.

2. Wie man in Deutschland Steuergelder verschwendet, indem man solch einen Aufriss treibt, um so einen Fremdlingsvogel; einen riesen Verwaltungsapparat aus Heerscharen von überbezahlten Beamten und Politikern in Bewegung versetzt, um im Grunde nur die Bevölkerung abzulenken, in dem man ihnen künstlich Probleme schafft, mit denen sie sich beschäftigen dürfen, um besser regiert werden zu können. => divide et impera!


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Zarrentiner (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*

Ich zitiere hier mal aus der Zeitschrift Fischerei&Fischmarkt in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern Ausgabe 1/2010 Seite 21:
Zieht man in Betracht,dass von den in MV vorhandenen 14400 Brutpaaren,sprich 28800 Kormoranen,rund 4000 in Binnengewässern auf Nahrungssuche sind,so fressen diese bei einer Fraßmenge von 500g pro Vogel und Tag im Jahr rund 730 Tonnen Fisch aller Arten.
Die Binnenfischer erzielen in guten Jahren 575 Tonnen, d.h. schon jetzt liegt die Fischentnahme durch Kormorane deutlich höher als die Fänge durch die Fischerei.

------------------Zitat Ende-----------------------

Wie lange noch......


----------



## Anglerjugend (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*



Fanne schrieb:


> so sehe ichs auch !!! |good:|good:


 
Aber ihr seid dann auch wieder die selben die dann rumheulen, wenn die Naturschützer immer mehr Rechte zugesprochen bekommen.
Das sind die richtigen... nichts bewegen wollen aber dann rumheulen warum der Verband nichts gegen irgendetwas machen.
Eure Meinung sollten 100% der Angler haben #6
Dann könnten aber auch 100% der Angler nichtmehr ans Wasser... die Faulheit siegt halt, wie immer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hab das mal zusammengelegt. Es macht keinen Sinn, jede Woche einen neuen Kormoranthread aufzumachen. 

Zur Demo: Völlig daneben und schadet mehr als es nutzt.

Da wird *gegen einen Vogel* demonstriert. Das impliziert schon das Vorhandensein von Haß und Mißgunst bei allen unbeteiligten Menschen, und das ist der Großteil der Gesellschaft.

Statt dessen sollte man* für *den Schutz der Fischbestände demonstrieren und dabei den Kormoran als* ein * Probelm ansprechen. Das Hauptproblem ist er sicher nicht. 

Es kommt immer besser für etwas zu demonstrieren als dagegen. Und die Menschen, die es interessiert werden schon Fragen wie und warum. 

So stellen wir uns nur noch weiter in´s Abseits.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*



Fanne schrieb:


> ...ich halte nichts von nabu aber auch nichts um den komoran auszurotten !!!!!





Fanne schrieb:


> totaler schwachsinn ....



So herum gewürfelt macht dein Beitrag mehr Sinn!
Wie kommst du denn auf den Schwachsinn, dass hier jemand den Komoran ausrotten will?

Weist du überhaupt, wie es um dei Verbreitung des Tieres bestellt ist, was seine Habitate sind?
Scheinbar weist du es nicht, sonst wäre dir klar, dass der deutsche Angler, wenn er an der Ausrottung des Tieres interessiert wäre, dafür über die nordischen Länder, rüber zum Balkan weiter auf den asiatischen Kontinent bis zu den Philipinen reisen müsste...usw. ... eine halbe Weltreise wäre nötig und hunderttausende, Schießwütige, willens um jeden Preis dem Vogel ans Gefieder zu rücken.
Totaler Unsinn und eher ein reißerisches NABU- Argument, bist nicht zufällig denen angehörig? Die haben nämlich auch immer so polemische Bildzeitungsschlagworte drauf wie: Ausrottung, Vernichtung, totaler Krieg... Mist das letzte stammte von nem anderen Typ.


----------



## Fanne (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

ich wusste das das kommt ,.... 


 wer schrieb denn hier  90 % der Komorane mit ner kugel zu töten !!!

und nochmals ... nein ich bin keiner von nabu grünen oder sonstiges, aber vieler geistiger dünnschiss  den vogel abzuschießen und den fischbestand auf den vogel zu schieben ist total lächerlich


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*



Fanne schrieb:


> ich halte nichts von nabu aber auch nichts um den komoran auszurotten !!!!!


 
Den Kormoran auszurotten ist sicher auch nicht die Lösung, kein Tier verdient es, ausgerottet zu werden. Aber man sollte den Bestand dieser Vögel durch geregelte Bejagung auf ein sinnvolles Maß regulieren. Es kann nicht sein, dass im Winter die tauchenden Geier in Forellenregionen einfliegen und im kommenden Frühjahr beim E-Fischen dort "keine Fische mehr feststellbar" sind (Fischer & Teichwirt). Mir sind Fälle bekannt, da wurden nach einem Kormoraneinfall in einem Fließgewässer auf über 5 Kilometer Fluss - Strecke noch 2 Fische gefunden. Das waren 2 kapitale Bachforellen, die zudem noch angehackt waren. Zahlen wir dafür unsere Fischereiabgaben und Vereinsbeiträge? Besatz als Vogelfutter? Das kann´s nicht sein.
Der Kormoran ist ein Vogel der Meeresküsten, da gehört er hin. Und wenn einige Brutpaare an großen Seen brüten, ist dagegen auch nichts einzuwenden. Aber schwarze Heerscharen in kleinen Gewässern, die diese innerhalb kürzester Zeit von Fischen befreien, das geht gar nicht!
Der Kormoran ist ein schöner und interessanter Vogel, und wenn ich mal einen oder zwei bei der Jagd beobachte, schaue ich mir das gerne an. Aber wenn ich an einem nur einen Hektar großen Naturgewässer mehr als 200 von denen vollgefressen am Ufer sitzen sehe, sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare.
Da ist für mich der Griff zur Schrotflinte die einzig sinnvolle Lösung.
Aber wie gesagt, regulieren, nicht ausrotten....#6


----------



## Zarrentiner (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Den Kormoran auszurotten ist sicher auch nicht die Lösung, kein Tier verdient es, ausgerottet zu werden. Aber man sollte den Bestand dieser Vögel durch geregelte Bejagung auf ein sinnvolles Maß regulieren. Es kann nicht sein, dass im Winter die tauchenden Geier in Forellenregionen einfliegen und im kommenden Frühjahr beim E-Fischen dort "keine Fische mehr feststellbar" sind (Fischer & Teichwirt). Mir sind Fälle bekannt, da wurden nach einem Kormoraneinfall in einem Fließgewässer auf über 5 Kilometer Fluss - Strecke noch 2 Fische gefunden. Das waren 2 kapitale Bachforellen, die zudem noch angehackt waren. Zahlen wir dafür unsere Fischereiabgaben und Vereinsbeiträge? Besatz als Vogelfutter? Das kann´s nicht sein.
> Der Kormoran ist ein Vogel der Meeresküsten, da gehört er hin. Und wenn einige Brutpaare an großen Seen brüten, ist dagegen auch nichts einzuwenden. Aber schwarze Heerscharen in kleinen Gewässern, die diese innerhalb kürzester Zeit von Fischen befreien, das geht gar nicht!
> Der Kormoran ist ein schöner und interessanter Vogel, und wenn ich mal einen oder zwei bei der Jagd beobachte, schaue ich mir das gerne an. Aber wenn ich an einem nur einen Hektar großen Naturgewässer mehr als 200 von denen vollgefressen am Ufer sitzen sehe, sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare.
> Da ist für mich der Griff zur Schrotflinte die einzig sinnvolle Lösung.
> Aber wie gesagt, regulieren, nicht ausrotten....#6



#6#6#6 Genau so sehe ich das auch#6#6#6#6


----------



## Anglerjugend (14. März 2010)

*AW: Es ist kurz vor zwölf!!!!! Aufruf kormorandemo*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Den Kormoran auszurotten ist sicher auch nicht die Lösung, kein Tier verdient es, ausgerottet zu werden. Aber man sollte den Bestand dieser Vögel durch geregelte Bejagung auf ein sinnvolles Maß regulieren. Es kann nicht sein, dass im Winter die tauchenden Geier in Forellenregionen einfliegen und im kommenden Frühjahr beim E-Fischen dort "keine Fische mehr feststellbar" sind (Fischer & Teichwirt). Mir sind Fälle bekannt, da wurden nach einem Kormoraneinfall in einem Fließgewässer auf über 5 Kilometer Fluss - Strecke noch 2 Fische gefunden. Das waren 2 kapitale Bachforellen, die zudem noch angehackt waren. Zahlen wir dafür unsere Fischereiabgaben und Vereinsbeiträge? Besatz als Vogelfutter? Das kann´s nicht sein.
> Der Kormoran ist ein Vogel der Meeresküsten, da gehört er hin. Und wenn einige Brutpaare an großen Seen brüten, ist dagegen auch nichts einzuwenden. Aber schwarze Heerscharen in kleinen Gewässern, die diese innerhalb kürzester Zeit von Fischen befreien, das geht gar nicht!
> Der Kormoran ist ein schöner und interessanter Vogel, und wenn ich mal einen oder zwei bei der Jagd beobachte, schaue ich mir das gerne an. Aber wenn ich an einem nur einen Hektar großen Naturgewässer mehr als 200 von denen vollgefressen am Ufer sitzen sehe, sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare.
> Da ist für mich der Griff zur Schrotflinte die einzig sinnvolle Lösung.
> Aber wie gesagt, regulieren, nicht ausrotten....#6


 
Das triffts perfekt ...
Entweder geht es um Ausrottung oder darum ihn zum Vogel des Jahres zu krönen. Beides sind extreme dabei wäre der Mittelweg der beste Weg und das gilt es auf der Demo zu representieren.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hier geht es nicht nur um die Fische des Anglers sondern um Die Fischer und Teichwirte deren existenz Bedroht ist.
In der Oberpfalz hört schon einer der größten Teichwirte mit über 100ha Teichfläche wegen dem Kormoran auf.


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

ich möchte mal wissen wie die nabu reagieren würde wenn, was weiss ich für tiere wie die geier über ihre heißgeliebten kormorane herfallen würde und die bestände stark gefährden bzw vernichten würden.
ich lese hier in 100 foren das fischarten wie grasfische hier nichts zu suchen haben, artfremd und so, es ist verboten in forellengewässern hechte zurückzusetzen damit der forellenbestand geschont wird und dann wird der größte fischschänder der vogel des jahres ????
fischbesatz als vogelfutter habe ich eben gelesen.. stimmt sowas von total....


----------



## padotcom (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab das mal zusammengelegt. Es macht keinen Sinn, jede Woche einen neuen Kormoranthread aufzumachen.
> 
> Zur Demo: Völlig daneben und schadet mehr als es nutzt.
> 
> ...



Genau so sieht es aus. Wie kann man sich allen Ernstes als Angler und Naturliebhaber hinstellen, die keinen Schilfhalm knicken können, aber den Kormoran am liebsten von der Bestandsliste streichen wollen. Kämpft oder Demonstriert für den Erhalt der Fischbestände. Da spielen nämlich auch noch ganz andere Dinge eine Rolle. Aber nicht für die Ausrottung oder die "Bestandsminimierung" eines Vogels. Damit stellt ihr euch mit den "Anderen" auf eine Stufe.


----------



## padotcom (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich möchte mal wissen wie die nabu reagieren würde wenn, was weiss ich für tiere wie die geier über ihre heißgeliebten kormorane herfallen würde und die bestände stark gefährden bzw vernichten würden.
> ich lese hier in 100 foren das fischarten wie grarfische hier nichts zu suchen haben, artfremd und so, es sit verboten in forellengewässern hechte zurückzusetzen damit der forellenbestand geschont wird und dann wird der größte fischschänder der vogel des jahres ????
> klar, sehe ich ein, ich verstehe nur eines nicht... warum bekommt osama bin laden oder unser kleiner schnautzbartträger aus österreich dann nicht auch den friedensnobelpreis ?????
> ist echt schwer sich zu beherrschen wenn man sieht das die vögel die bemühungen von jahrzehnten zerstören.
> fischbesatz als vogelfutter habe ich eben gelesen.. stimmt sowas von total....



Deine Ansichten oder Vergleiche gehen schon leicht ans kriminelle, ehrlich. Ein klein wenig nachdenken, vor dem Schreiben. Und eventuell dabei gleich nach Schreibfehlern suchen.  Sonst fliegen wieder Kiefer in die Ecke.


----------



## Gunnar. (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Fanne schrieb:


> ich wusste das das kommt ,....
> 
> 
> wer schrieb denn hier 90 % der Komorane mit ner kugel zu töten !!!
> ...


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich möchte mal wissen wie die nabu reagieren würde wenn, was weiss ich für tiere wie die geier über ihre heißgeliebten kormorane herfallen würde und die bestände stark gefährden bzw vernichten würden.
> ich lese hier in 100 foren das fischarten wie grarfische hier nichts zu suchen haben, artfremd und so, es sit verboten in forellengewässern hechte zurückzusetzen damit der forellenbestand geschont wird und dann wird der größte fischschänder der vogel des jahres ????
> klar, sehe ich ein, ich verstehe nur eines nicht... warum bekommt osama bin laden oder unser kleiner schnautzbartträger aus österreich dann nicht auch den friedensnobelpreis ?????
> ist echt schwer sich zu beherrschen wenn man sieht das die vögel die bemühungen von jahrzehnten zerstören.
> fischbesatz als vogelfutter habe ich eben gelesen.. stimmt sowas von total....



Jaa,du bist richtig.Nen Vogel mit Terroristen und Menschenschlächtern vergleichen#d#d#d
Zumindest bist du auf dem richtigen geistigen Niveau,um bei einer solchen Holzkopp-Parade mitzumachen.Den Spruch mit Bin Laden und dem Schnauzbartträger würde ich dann an deiner Stelle aber auch auf ein riesiges Transparent bannen.Angler an die Macht!!!
Das macht dann sicher einen guten Eindruck in der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## KawangA (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht nur um die Fische des Anglers sondern um Die Fischer und Teichwirte deren existenz Bedroht ist.
> In der Oberpfalz hört schon einer der größten Teichwirte mit über 100ha Teichfläche wegen dem Kormoran auf.



gewiss ist es nicht leicht zwischen naturschutz und fischerreiwirtschaft und angelhobby unter einen hut zubringen. ich finde es aber auch nicht gut wenn der gesetzgeber da nicht gegensteuert. z.b . beim wolf, da wir auch eine entschädigung glaube ich an den schafbesitzer gezalht wenn ein wolf nachweislich ein tier geschlagen hat. immer wieder wird gerufen das jenes oder dieses tier die wirtschaft schädigt.
schon mal daran gedacht das die tiere nur ihren instinkt folgen. bei teichanlagen können die fische kaum ausweichen und es ist nun mal ein gedeckter tisch für komorane. es gibt auch teichwirte die sich erfolgreich den vogel vom leib halten z.b. mit netzen was sicherlich nur bis zur einer bestimmten größe möglich ist.
der mensch ist immer noch das größte raubtier. gewiss richtet der komoran schaden und ich bin auch kein großer freund vom komoran aber es ist ein geschöpf wie jedes andere auch.
wie wurde es hier schon gesagt ? keine tierart verdient es ausgerottet zuwerden.... ich gehe angeln um in DER NATUR zu sein, dazu gehört auch z.b. der komoran mit allen seinen vor-und nachteilen.
vieles ist von menschenhand selbstverschuldet und leider sind wir nicht so intelligent um es zumerken wenn es aus dem ruder läuft. wir sind aber so so schlau wenn das kind in den brunnen gefallen ist für viel geld und verboten der natur zuhelfen, was jahre dauern kann. eine garantie für den erfolg gibt es nicht.

petri heil

kawanga


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Der Vergleich mit orientalischen Vollbart- bzw österreichischen Schnauzbartträgern ist echt nicht der Hit...
Rückt uns Angler für außenstehende nicht unbedingt in´s bessere Licht....#d


----------



## ambos80 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zur Einstimmung für nächsten Samstag:

insel-usedom-ostsee-ruden-kormorane




Edit Ralle 24, Bilder gelöscht.

Sag Geht´s noch ? Hast Du auch nur für ein einziges dieser Fotos das Urheberrecht ??


----------



## teilzeitgott (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

ok, ok, der vergleich von mir war wirklich ein bißchen blöde... aber.... ich frage mich wirklich wie man den kormoran zum vogel des jahres machen kann und ihn so sehr schützt ????????
da macht man doch den bock zum gärtner....
nochmal, den vergleich den ich vorhin gezogen habe war nicht böse gemeint..... war wirklich ein bißchen zu heftig, werde den mist auch rausnehmen...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@KawangA

Der vergleich mit dem Wolf und Kormoran ist nicht akzeptabel,da der Wolf ein Raubtier ist und er bei uns im dicht Besiedelden Gebieten nichts verloren hat.Genauso kann
man auch sagen wir Bürgern wieder den Bären ein.
Was würdest du sagen wenn bei dir in Berlin ein Wolf oder ein Bär beim Angeln hinter dir stehen würde.

Ich muß mal klarstellen um die Kormorane worum es hier geht ist nicht die Rasse die im Norden an der See vorkommen, sondern um die Binnenrasse die aus Asien vom Mensch eingeschleppt wurde und die bei uns im Binnenland noch nie vorkam. 

Es sollen die Kormorane auch nicht Ausgerottet werden sondern auf ein verträgliches maß retuziert werden.

Das mit der Abdeckung durch Netze ist ein schmarn, decke mal 10-15 Teiche mit je 1-2ha Wasserfläche ab, die müssen Abgefischt und auch gepflegt werden.
In den Flüssen können die Fische auch nicht ausweichen da die Kormorane in Gruppen Jagen.


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ok, ok, der vergleich von mir war wirklich ein bißchen blöde... aber.... ich frage mich wirklich wie man den kormoran zum vogel des jahres machen kann und ihn so sehr schützt ????????
> da macht man doch den bock zum gärtner....
> nochmal, den vergleich den ich vorhin gezogen habe war nicht böse gemeint..... war wirklich ein bißchen zu heftig, werde den mist auch rausnehmen...



Den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres zu erklären war nun wirklich keine Glanzleistung,da sind sich wohl ziemlich alle hier einig.Derjenige,der erstmal auf diese Idee kam hätte es meines Erachtens verdient,zum "komischen Vogel des Jahrzehnts" ernannt zu werden.Aber hey,dieses Jahr geht auch vorüber,und wie es nunmal so ist,wird auch der Hype,der um den Kormoran gemacht wird,irgendwann wieder abflauen.Aber solange die Kamele in unseren Reihen durch ihre Trampelaktivitäten es verhindern,daß Gras über die Sache wächst,so lange bleibt das Thema interessant und in aller Munde.Wenn der Kampf um den Kormoran aber faktisch nicht mehr stattfindet,dann wird auch der Kormoran wieder langweilig.Und dann isses auch mit dem Schutz nicht mehr soweit her.
Also,sitzt die Sache aus,das beruhigt sich schon wieder,und macht keinen Krawall.


----------



## KawangA (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Gü.a.Pa. okay der vergleich ist nicht ganz korrekt da gebe ich dir recht. richtig ist auch das einschleppen von tier- und pflanzenarten die hier nicht heimisch sind. das problem ist doch, dass das meiste von menschenhand gemacht ist.
zu bemerken ist das tiere- und pflanzen, wenn sie erfolgreich eine pobulation aufgebaut haben heimisch werden.
trotzdem bin ich der meinung das die teichwirtschaftler auch für den schaden entschädigt wird.
in sachen komoran ist es doch so diese vögel doch lärm- und schreckresistent sind und in grossen kolonien einfallen. die umgegebung wird durch den scharfen kot der tiere gleich auch mit abgetötet.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@pfuitoifel

Zitat:

Den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres zu erklären war nun wirklich keine Glanzleistung,da sind sich wohl ziemlich alle hier einig.Derjenige,der erstmal auf diese Idee kam hätte es meines Erachtens verdient,zum "komischen Vogel des Jahrzehnts" ernannt zu werden.Aber hey,dieses Jahr geht auch vorüber,und wie es nunmal so ist,wird auch der Hype,der um den Kormoran gemacht wird,irgendwann wieder abflauen.Aber solange die Kamele in unseren Reihen durch ihre Trampelaktivitäten es verhindern,daß Gras über die Sache wächst,so lange bleibt das Thema interessant und in aller Munde.Wenn der Kampf um den Kormoran aber faktisch nicht mehr stattfindet,dann wird auch der Kormoran wieder langweilig.Und dann isses auch mit dem Schutz nicht mehr soweit her.
Also,sitzt die Sache aus,das beruhigt sich schon wieder,und macht keinen Krawall.


Das erklär mal dann den Teichwirten wenn sie von 5000 k-1 nur noch 100K-2 Ernten.

Also abwarten und Mund halten, ja so naiv sind die Deutschen halt hauptsache es geht nicht an meinem Geldbeutel.
Aber es werden alle merken, wenn die Speisefisch und Besatzpreise steigen!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@KawangA

Die Teichwirtschaft wird für die Kormoranschäden nicht entschädigt.

Es geht ja nicht nur um die schäden in den Teichen sondern auch in den kleinen Flüssen wie zum Beispiel bei mir in der nähe, da haben die Kormorane von Januar bis März 1000kg Fische gefressen.
Aber die Angler merken es spätestens bei den Angelscheinen  wenn der Besatz  mehr und  die wennigen Besatzfische die es noch gibt immer teurer werden.


----------



## Zarrentiner (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Pfuitoifel

Seit wann kann man mit weg sehen und aussitzen Probleme lösen??? So nach dem Motto: Wenn der letzte Fisch gefressen ist verhungern die Kormorane ja auch....


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ Gü.a.Pa. und Zarrentiner:

Sicher werde ich mit Aussitzen keine Probleme lösen.Doch bei der Kormoran-Diskussion kann ich damit auch keins verschlimmern und neue Probleme schaffen,so wie es durch den Demo-Mumpitz geschehen würde.Das ist mit den Vogelschützern ähnlich wie mit Idioten,man sollte sich nicht auf deren Niveau begeben,denn da schlagen sie einen durch Erfahrung.Will heißen,kämpft nicht mit den selben Waffen.Und solange keiner hier einen vernünftigen Vorschlag machen kann,wie man das Problem lösen kann,so lange halte ich meine Füße still.Denn nicht ist schlimmer,als wenn die werte Anglerschaft durch eine Horde demonstrierender Vollpfosten zu den Löffeln der Nation verkommt.Denn dann werden die Angler bestenfalls verlacht und verspottet,schlimmstenfalls umso mehr als Tierquäler und Naturschänder in den Medien dargestellt.Und spätestens dann wird´s nämlich ungemütlich,wenn die Spaziergänger mit allerlei verdorbenen Lebensmitteln nach den angelnden Kormorankillern werfen.Denn dann dauert es nicht mehr lange,bis wir unterstellt bekommen,wir würden nur angeln,weil wir den Kormoranen den Hungertod bescheren wollen.
Und durch irgendwelche dillettantischen Aktionen steigt der Ertrag der Fischteichwirte auch nicht.

Da wartet man lieber,bis sich Blei und Pulverdampf wieder gelegt hat.


----------



## padotcom (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Zumal sich vergangenes Jahr, oder das Jahr davor kein Mensch um den Vogel gekümmert hat. Und plötzlich, weil er von sogenannten "Naturschützern" zum Vogel des Jahres erklärt wurde, will die liebe Anglerschaft seine Ausrottung. Der hat auch schon in den vergangenen Jahren Fisch gefressen und die Teichwirtschaft bedroht. Das die obengenannten darüber lachen, ist doch nur logisch. Für die wird so eine Demonstration ein gefundenes Fressen. Das kommt wie ein Bummerang zurück.

Ich bin auch dafür dieses Jahr auszusitzen. #6

Was war denn nun das mit den 90% der Flächen, wo das Angeln verboten werden soll. Wieder nur Scheißhausparolen?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

:q@padotcom

Zitat:
Zumal sich vergangenes Jahr, oder das Jahr davor kein Mensch um den Vogel gekümmert hat. Und plötzlich, weil er von sogenannten "Naturschützern" zum Vogel des Jahres erklärt wurde, will die liebe Anglerschaft seine Ausrottung. Der hat auch schon in den vergangenen Jahren Fisch gefressen und die Teichwirtschaft bedroht. Das die obengenannten darüber lachen, ist doch nur logisch. Für die wird so eine Demonstration ein gefundenes Fressen. Das kommt wie ein Bummerang zurück.

Erstmal geht es nicht um die Angler, den der Fängt seine Fische trotz Kormoran auch noch aber halt Fische die für den Kormoran zu groß sind, bloß es wird keinen Nachwuchs mehr geben.
Und nochmal *der Kormoran soll nicht ausgerottet werden!*
Das Problem mit dem Kormoran gibt es nicht nur die letzten beiden Jahre sondern schon *15 Jahre*

@pfuitoifel

Zitat:
Und durch irgendwelche dillettantischen Aktionen steigt der Ertrag der Fischteichwirte auch nicht.
Und solange keiner hier einen vernünftigen Vorschlag machen kann,wie man mit das Problem lösen kann,so lange halte ich meine ...



Da zeigt sich wieder die Unwissendheit der Großstätter.
(Da gibt es noch Leute die glauben die lila Kuh ist von Natur aus lila)
Es geht hier nicht um Fänge der Anglerschaft sondern um einen ganzen Gewerbezweig bei dem es 5 vor zwölf ist!
Und bei dieser Demo werden überwiegend Teichwirte anwesend sein (Die Demo wurde auch von Teichwirten Organisiert)

Vorschläge wurden genügend Vorgestellt. Kann dir hier auch eine Vorstellen.

Ich Persönlich würde sie nicht Jagen, sondern in den Brutgebieten die Nester sowie die Eier reduzieren bis ein erträgliches Maß der Population erreicht ist.


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Eine "Demo" wird sicher nichts bringen, ich bin auch eher dagegen. Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn sich Teichwirte, Jäger und Angelverbände an einen Tisch setzen und über eine Sinn- und Maßvolle Regulierung des Kormoranbestandes diskutieren. 
Als Angler sollte man "fliegende Konkurrenten" akzeptieren, aber ein Raubbau an unseren Fischbeständen in Form von falsch verstandenem Natur- bzw Vogelschutz ist absolut inakzeptabel!
Man kann keine Vogelart schützen und gleichzeitig die Vernichtung mühsam wieder aufgebauter Fischbestände in Kauf nehmen. Da muss es ein Gleichgewicht geben, das passt...
Was wäre, wenn...
...wenn wir Angler zum Beispiel eine Fischart in unseren Gewässern hätten, die sich zum überwiegenden Teil von Wasservögeln und insbesondere von Kormoranen ernähren würde. Ein Kormoranfressender Wels zum Beispiel. _Silurus kormoranvernichtus_ oder wie auch immer. Und der Fisch ist kurz vorm Aussterben, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Und nun stützen wir den Bestand durch Nachzucht, das Monster vermehrt sich prächtig und frisst all die schönen Kormorane....
Die Vogelschützer schreien Zeter und Mordio und was mag wohl die Presse berichten...
"Welse fressen Deutschlands Wasservögel" - und die Angler schauen weg!
Das Problem ist, das Fische keine Lobby haben. Man sieht sie nicht, man hört sie nicht - sie sind nahezu unsichtbar. Naturschutz hört scheinbar unter der Wasseroberfläche auf. Man schützt, was für jeden ersichtlich ist, den am Himmel kreisenden Kormoran zum Beispiel!
Aber Meerforellen, Äschen, Schlammpeitzger, Bitterlinge und so weiter und so fort, die werden nur von denen geschützt, die von deren Existenz wissen - den Anglern und Fischern!
Für mich ist die Ernennung des Kormorans zum Vogel des Jahres 2010 jedenfalls ein Schlag in´s Gesicht derer, die sich seit Jahrzehnten für den Schutz und Erhalt heimischer Fischarten einsetzen.
Auf jeden Fall hat auch ein Kormoran, Haubentaucher, Eisvogel oder Gänsesäger eine Daseinsberechtigung, aber nicht auf Kosten seltener Fischarten und nicht auf Kosten der Menschen, die viel Geld und Zeit und persönliches Engagement in deren Schutz investieren...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Brassenwürger
Zitat:
Eine "Demo" wird sicher nichts bringen, ich bin auch eher dagegen. Sinnvoller wäre es, wenn sich Teichwirte, Jäger und Angelverbände an einen Tisch setzen und über eine Sinn- und Maßvolle Regulierung des Kormoranbestandes diskutieren. 

In den letzten 15 Jahren wurde schon so viel diskutiert, und nichts ist passiert!
Durch die Demo sollen auch die erreicht werden die nur am Himmel die schönen schwarzen Vögel sehen.

Sonnst gutes posting.(einer der das Problem Erkannt hat) #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Tut mir leid, aber es wird auch die nächsten 15 Jahre nix passieren. Da kann man demonstrieren soviel man lustig ist! Mit solchen Aktionen machen Angler und Fischer sich eher lächerlich und rücken sich noch weiter in´s Schussfeld der Vogel"schützer".
"Ach schau mal - nun wedeln die Angler auch schon mit Schildern in der Gegend rum..."
Die Entscheidungen (die vernünftigen) werden sowieso hinter den Kulissen getroffen.  Ob da nun gegen den Kormoran, den Papst oder oder die Nazis demonstriert wird, interessieren tut´s doch keine Sau....
Die Presse freut sich (kurze Zeit), die Anwohner jammern und trotzdem ist der ganze Aufwand für die Katz`....


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @pfuitoifel
> 
> Zitat:
> Und durch irgendwelche dillettantischen Aktionen steigt der Ertrag der Fischteichwirte auch nicht.
> ...



Erstens bin ich kein Großstädter,ich bin in einem kleinen Bauerndorf aufgewachsen.Und außer meinem aktuellen Wohnort Regensburg habe ich keinerlei Angeben zu meiner Herkunft,meiner Kindheit und Jugendzeit gemacht.Also,wie kommst du zu dieser Behauptung?
Doch wenn ich sehe,wie du in solchen Dingen schon deine Fantasien als Fakten verkaufst,dann tendiert die Glaubwürdigkeit deiner Thesen bei mir gegen null.Des weiteren bezieht sich meine Aussage 
"Und durch irgendwelche dillettantischen Aktionen steigt der Ertrag der  Fischteichwirte auch nicht.
Und solange keiner hier einen vernünftigen Vorschlag machen kann,wie man  mit das Problem lösen kann,so lange halte ich meine ..."
auf Möglichkeiten,die Öffentlichkeit auf die Problematik hinzuweisen.Sicher wäre eine bestandsregulierende Maßnahme wünschenswert,doch mir geht es momentan darum,wie man diese Ideen vorbringt.Und da ist eine Demo GEGEN den Kormoran eher schädlich als nutzbringend.
Ich bin in diese Diskussion eingestiegen,als der "Demo-Thread" noch nicht mit dem "Vogel-des-Jahres-Thread" zusammengelegt war.
Noch einmal,ich diskutiere hier nicht darüber,welche Maßnahmen zur Reduzierung der Kormoranbestände sinnvoll und durchsetzbar sind,denn da hab ich nicht genügend Infos,um mir eine fundierte Meinung bilden zu können.Ich diskutiere nur über die Wirksamkeit einer Demonstration.Und da verfüge ich über die Argumente,die zu einer Diskussion geeignet sind.
Ich hoffe,ich konnte ein wenig Klarheit über meine Aussagen schaffen.


----------



## padotcom (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Genau, gebe es einen solchen Wels, der Kormorane frisst, wäre er für alle hier Schützenswert und das Geschrei wäre groß wenn die Vogelschützer dem ans Leder wollen würden. Wo ist da jetzt bitte der Unterschied?
Ich mag den schwarzen Vogel übrigens auch nicht. Aber eine Demo (wenn die von Teichwirtschaftlern angeregt und durchgeführt wird, was soll dann die Werbung hier im Anglerboard??) ist ganz sicher nicht der richtige Weg. Aber wir werden sehen, was es bringt.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Brassenwürger
Da muß ich dir wiedersprechen, bei uns hat sich in den letzten Jahren schon einiges getan.Bei uns dürfen mit einverständnis des Jagdpächters auch Teichwirte an ihren Teichen Kormorane schießen.Aber eine Lössung ist nur Europaweit erfolgreich.Bei uns in Franken gibt es über 2000
Teiche an denen viele Existenzen hängen.
Hier mal ein Link zum, kennenlernen unserer Region:

http://www.karpfenland-aischgrund.eu

@ pfuitoifel
Ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen, und meinte das allgemein.
Wenn man was bewirken will muß man an die Öffendlichkeit gehen und die Menschen darauf Aufmerksam machen. Was meinst du was die Natur und Tierschützer machen, die Sitzen das auch nicht ab!


----------



## Rhöde (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Diesen Winter hat die Natur so einiges von allein geregelt :q !
Zumindest dort, wo es noch ein wenig Natur gibt !


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Man kann es einfach nicht fassen. #d

Warum wohl hat der NABU den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres gewählt ?? 
Klar, die glauben dass der so selten ist, dass er besonders geschützt werden muss. 
Das sind ja auch alles Vollpfosten, die von der Natur und Artenschutz überhaupt keine Ahnung haben. 

Junge,Junge, wenn die so selten blöd wären, hätten die als Organisation nicht diesen Erfolg. 

Denkt doch einfach mal ein bisschen weiter. 

Es war denen vollkommen klar, dass es Theater um diesen Vogel geben würde. Und wir Angler haben nix besseres zu tun, als uns vor den Karren der Teichwirte spannen zu lassen ( nein, wir legen uns ja selbst noch das Zaumzeug um ) und genau in die Falle zu tappen, die gestellt wurde. 

Was erreichen wir denn mit dem Geplärre ?

Nix, außer dass die breite Öffentlichkeit sagt : " Siehste, die Vogelmörder ". Wir fordern, dass ein herrlicher Vogel gemeuchelt werden soll, ja sogar die armen unschuldigen Jungvögel in den Nestern getötet oder gar schon die Eier zerstört werden sollen. Und das nur, weil wir denen die paar Fische nicht gönnen.

Glaubt tatsächlich irgendeiner ernsthaft, wir hätten irgendwelche Argumente, die den geforderten ornithologischen Holocaust unbedarften Menschen auch nur annähernd verständlich machen ? 

Wer soll denn mit so einer Demo angesprochen und überzeugt werden ?? Wer ?


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Bravo Ralle24.Genau meine Meinung.Nur hab ich es leider nicht so schön schreiben und präzise auf den Punkt bringen können.

@ Gü.a.Pa:
Ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen.Dies hier ist ein Diskussionsforum,da rechne ich mit Stimmen,die meiner Meinung widersprechen und finde es gut.Also ich nehme da so schnell nix persönlich.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Zitat:
Nix, außer dass die breite Öffentlichkeit sagt : " Siehste, die Vogelmörder ". Wir fordern, dass ein herrlicher Vogel gemeuchelt werden soll, ja sogar die armen unschuldigen Jungvögel in den Nestern getötet oder gar schon die Eier zerstört werden sollen. Und das nur, weil wir denen die paar Fische nicht gönnen

Was heißt hier ein paar Fische ein Kormoran frißt am Tag 500gr Fisch, bei uns haben sie in 2 Monaten 1000kg gefressen.Sag mir mal einer wieviel es in Deutschland gibt weiß bestimmt keiner da werden sich viele Wundern!

Darum ist ja Aufklärungsarbeit Nötig, nicht nur einseitige.
Auch die Fischer sollten ihre Meinung äußern.

Die Leute werden sich wundern wenn ein Hecht oder Zander nicht mehr 30-40€/kg kostet sonderrn 50-60€/kg und es für die Angelvereine keine Besatzfische mehr gibt!
Bei uns werden die Besatzfische jetzt schon knapp.

Ich verstehe uns Deutsche nicht überall wird geschrien aber keiner will was tun.#d


----------



## Gunnar. (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ Günter,
 Es wird schon was getan. Die Fischerei und Angelverbände sind in der Sache aktiv.
Nur mit ner Horde Angler auf der Straße , die lautstark dem Volgel ans Gefieder wollen .........., das ist kontraproduktiv.
Ich erlebe es regelmäßig wie die Medien reagieren wenn sich Fischer o. Angler offen zu Wort melden........ ebenso die Reaktionen aus der Bevölkerung. Im besten Fall wird  davon gesprochen das wir nur Behauptungen aufstellen um unser Hobby , und die Fischer ihren Profit zu sichern.


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Ich verstehe uns Deutsche nicht überall wird geschrien aber keiner will was tun.#d



Genau da liegt ja der Hase im Pfeffer,daß eben überall geschrien wird.Und am lautesten auf Demos...nur ob man das "was tun" nennen soll,ich bin da halt anderer Meinung.Und es liegt in der Natur der Sache,daß man den Schutz "süßer Vogelbabies" leichter der Öffentlichkeit verkaufen kann als schleimige Schuppenträger.Zumal die Deutschen kein Volk von Fischessern sind.In Osteuropa hätte es der NaBu sicherlich um einiges schwerer.


----------



## Petri (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

http://www.geo.de/GEO/natur/tiere/53298.html


da könnt ihr mal ein bißchen was über den kormoran lesen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Was heißt hier ein paar Fische ein Kormoran frißt am Tag 500gr Fisch, bei uns haben sie in 2 Monaten 1000kg gefressen.Sag mir mal einer wieviel es in Deutschland gibt weiß bestimmt keiner da werden sich viele Wundern!
> 
> Nö, da wundert sich gar keiner. Der normale Bürger sieht einfach nur Wasser und einen wunderschönen Vogel. Und er hört von Anglern und Berufsfischern, dass man das was er sehen kann und hübsch findet verfolgt, um etwas für ihn völlig abstraktes zu schützen. Und das nur, damit Angler Ihren Spass haben und Berufsfischer einen Batzen Geld verdienen. Fertig. Weiter wird da nicht gedacht.
> 
> ...




Aktionismus ist schnell, laut und bestenfalls wirkungslos.
 " Etwas tun " ist ne ganz andere Kiste. Das was wir Angler tatsächlich tun könnten, tun wir nicht weil es langwierig ist und temporären Verzicht bedeutet. 
Oder hat der Besatz mit z.B.  Karpfen, Regenbogenforellen, Welsen, Stören, Grasfischen, Gebietsfremden Äschen und Bachforellen und sonstigen Spielgefährten auch nur im geringsten irgendwas mit Naturschutz zu tun ? Oder gar mit Artenschutz ? 
Nö, hat es nicht. 

Wer alt genug ist, mag sich noch an die damalige Fischreiherhysterie erinnern. Und was ist tatsächlich passiert ? Nix von Dauer.


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

|good:

Mal abgesehen davon finde ich es absolut klasse, dass hier keiner ausrastet und alle schön brav und friedlich beim Thema bleiben! Das ist nicht selbstverständlich!
#6


----------



## snofla (14. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ Ralf 

wie man sieht gibts hier auch mehrere Seiten unter uns Anglern............keiner redet hier von ausrotten oder totaler Bekämpfung.........na klar sehn wir den schwarzen als Feind und auch ganz klar hast du recht mit deiner Äusserung warum datt ding zum Vogel des Jahrs gekührt worden ist.............für mich stellt sich die Frage,......irgendwo muss ne BASIS her mit der wir Angler,Teichwirte und auch Vogelfreunde leben können,und die wirds meiner Meinung nach nur geben wenn man miteinander spricht,auch wenn viel Leute verbohrt sind und nur ihre Sache vertreten.................Schweigen hilft keinem das ist sicher


----------



## Frankenfischer (15. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Erst wenn die letzte Bachforelle gefressen und der letzte Karpfen angehackt gestorben ist, werden auch die Leute vom NABU merken, dass Kormoran nicht nach Fisch schmeckt.


----------



## chivas (15. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

ich hab bisher gedacht - der komoran frißt zwar unsere fische weg, aber eigentlich ist er ein hübscher vogel.
und bisher fand ich auch den NABU ganz net - weil ich dachte, die setzen sich für den naturschutz ein.

heute habe ich in der "Fischer und Angler" - dem Mitteilungsblatt des Sächsischen Landesfischereiverbandes e.V. einen augenscheinlich recht gut recherchierten (vom rbb-fernsehen) Artikel gelesen:

im kern geht es darum: der NABU betreibt mit der blumberger mühle im nordosten brandenburgs eine karpfenteichwirtschaft. eine vergrämung der komorane wird dort (natürlich) nicht zugelassen. im gegensatz zu früher ist damit (natürlich) eine satzfischzucht nicht mehr erfolgreich möglich. also werden satzfische zugekauft, die größer sind, als der komoran bewältigen kann (wobei wir aber wissen, was der komoran alles "weghaut" :/). geliefert wird aus tschechien - aber auch das ist nur möglich, weil dort konsequent einfliegende komorane abgeschossen/vergrämt werden!!! (das weiß der NABU (natürlich) auch).

für mich ist das ab heute lediglich ein völlig schizophrener haufen, der nur andere ziele verfolgen kann als den tatsächlichen naturschutz. welche auch immer das sein mögen. dass der verein den deutschen sektenbeauftragten noch nicht aufgefallen ist, wundert mich 

die "komoranpolitik" des nabu wird im übrigen nicht nur von anglern bzw. angelforen angeprangert.


----------



## Ossipeter (15. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Nachdem wir keine Beziehungen zu Berufsjägern und Karpfenzüchtern in Tschechien haben und am 20.03. leider kein Termin frei ist, haben wir die letzten vierzehn Tage vor Ort protestiert. Dabei fielen 14 Kormorane vom Himmel.


----------



## Hilde (15. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hallo,

Doof finden die meisten, dass man den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres macht, weil man diesen nun beim besten Willen nicht mehr als eine vom Aussterben bedrohte Art bezeichnen kann.

Dass man zu dieser Position im Rahmen einer Demo eine gegensätzliche Meinung öffentlich kundtut, ist legitim und sogar geboten.

Es geht nicht darum, dass dort Menschen für einen Ausrottungsfeldzug auf die Straße gehen. Wenn hier im Forum Stimmen in dieser Richtung erhoben werden, sollte man schon zwischen der privaten Meinung einzelner und der offiziellen unserer Verbände unterscheiden können.

Ja, Hände in den Schoß legen und auf St. Florian zu hoffen, ist auch legitim.
Diejenigen die sich nach Ulm aufmachen und versuchen Ihre Sicht der Dinge zu vermitteln, haben meinen Respekt.

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Hilde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Doof finden die meisten, dass man den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres macht, weil man diesen nun beim besten Willen nicht mehr als eine vom Aussterben bedrohte Art bezeichnen kann.
> 
> Dass man zu dieser Position im Rahmen einer Demo eine gegensätzliche Meinung öffentlich kundtut, ist legitim und sogar geboten.




Genau das ist der richtige Ansatzpunkt. #6

Einen Titel an einen ganz und gar nicht bedrohte Art zu vergeben, nur um damit aus politischem Kalkül eine Kontroverse zwischen Anglern und Naturschützern zu provozieren heißt, eine wirklich bedrohte Art für die es kurz vor 12 ist zu " opfern " indem man sie nicht in den Mittelpunkt öffentlichen Interesses stellt. 

Das ist die einzige Argumentation, mit der man bei der breiten Masse der Bevölkerung ein Nachdenken erreichen kann.

Leider haben unsere Verbände diese Chance leichtfertig vertan.


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Dazu muß man aber auch sagen,daß die Fischereiverbände gar nicht über einen solch reichen Erfahrungsschatz verfügen können wie z.B. der NaBu.Ganz einfach deswegen,weil die Fischerei ein eher zurückgezogenes Schattendasein führt.Die ganzen NaBus und PETAs und wie sie alle heißen gehen in die Fußgängerzonen,bauen Infostände auf und sammeln Spenden,gehen auf Mitgliederfang und haben regen Zulauf.Stellt sich der örtliche Angelverein daneben,dann wird der Stand kaum eines Blickes gewürdigt.Es interessiert einen nicht angelnden Bürger einfach nicht,was die Angler für Anliegen haben.Und daran ist -leider- nichts zu ändern.Die Angler sind nunmal ein ganz eigenes Völkchen,eine Randgruppe.Da können die Fischereiverbände auch nicht gegen anstinken,weil sich schlichtweg kaum einer für dieses Thema interessiert.
Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Solche Infostände in der Fußgängerzone oder vor einem Supermarkt fänd ich gar nicht mal so schlecht. Mit nem Aquarium dabei mit kleinen Bafos oder Äschen.
Dann ein Schild dran " Schaut uns an solange wir noch da sind " oder so, etwas Infomaterial und Einzelgespräche. Dazu noch was über Elritzen, Bitterlinge oder sonstige uneigennützige Aktivitäten in puncto Naturschutz.

Das könnte was werden.

Ich bezweifle allerdings dass die Vereine dafür genügend Helfer finden könnten.


----------



## pfuitoifel (15. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Wahrscheinlich würde das dann auch gleich einige "Tierschützer" auf den Plan rufen,die gleich dagegen wettern,daß man diese Fische in einem Aquarium zur Schau stellt...
Sorry Ralf,aber ich bin da echt skeptisch.Klar,der Gedanke wäre es schon wert,daß man ihn mal durchspinnt.Doch die Frage stellt sich,ob man genügend Interessierte trifft,die sich mit diesem Thema zu beschäftigen bereit sind.Andererseits,was hätten die Vereine zu verlieren?Also ich würde mich schon für solch eine Aktion zur Verfügung halten,wenn ich denn in einem Verein wäre.
Oder der Verein würde mich als "freien Helfer" akzeptieren.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (15. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Zitat: Ralle

Solche Infostände in der Fußgängerzone oder vor einem Supermarkt fänd ich gar nicht mal so schlecht. Mit nem Aquarium dabei mit kleinen Bafos oder Äschen.
Dann ein Schild dran " Schaut uns an solange wir noch da sind " oder so, etwas Infomaterial und Einzelgespräche. Dazu noch was über Elritzen, Bitterlinge oder sonstige uneigennützige Aktivitäten in puncto Naturschutz.

Das könnte was werden.

Ich bezweifle allerdings dass die Vereine dafür genügend Helfer finden könnten. 


Sowas gibt es bei uns in Franken schon. Auf der "Consumenta 99" in Nürnberg gab es dieses auch schon.
Auch Info - Broschüren gibt es.
In Ulm sind auch aktive Politiker von den größeren Parteien vertreten.Ebenso sind Vertreter dere Östereichischen ,Schweizerischen und Französchischen Fischereiverbände vertreten.


----------



## Wilddieb (15. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Kormoran hin oder her.
Ich hab dieses Jahr durch den "Vogel des Jahres" Forrellen im Wert von ca 700 € verloren.:v
Der Nabu fühlt sich dafür gut:vik: und ist der Meinung ich wäre selber schuld.|krach:

Naja egal ich hab es durch das unsere Jäger dem Schwarzrock an die Federn dürfen|stolz:

Erfolg ist auch schon zu verbuchen 6 Stück weniger.
Das sichert hoffentlich auch bald den Angelvereinen ihre Jahrzente langen mühen, mit dem wieder ansiedeln der Lachse und Meerforellen die hier einst heimisch waren.

Wäre schade wenn das wieder rückläufig werden würde durch die Vögel.

Schutz ist ja OK aber nur wenn die Art um die es geht nicht überhand nimmt,und bei der Menge an Kormoranen werden wir nach der Brutpflege dieser Vögel.
Dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich in Deutschland in den zweistelligen millionen Bereich kommen.

Gruss: Manuel


----------



## Hilde (16. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Dazu muß man aber auch sagen,daß die Fischereiverbände gar nicht über einen solch reichen Erfahrungsschatz verfügen können wie z.B. der NaBu.Ganz einfach deswegen,weil die Fischerei ein eher zurückgezogenes Schattendasein führt.Die ganzen NaBus und PETAs und wie sie alle heißen gehen in die Fußgängerzonen,bauen Infostände auf und sammeln Spenden,gehen auf Mitgliederfang und haben regen Zulauf.Stellt sich der örtliche Angelverein daneben,dann wird der Stand kaum eines Blickes gewürdigt.Es interessiert einen nicht angelnden Bürger einfach nicht,was die Angler für Anliegen haben.Und daran ist -leider- nichts zu ändern.Die Angler sind nunmal ein ganz eigenes Völkchen,eine Randgruppe.Da können die Fischereiverbände auch nicht gegen anstinken,weil sich schlichtweg kaum einer für dieses Thema interessiert.
> Traurig aber wahr.



Hallo,

Möchte da mal gegenhalten.
Einerseits sagst Du, dass das Demonstrieren nichts bringt, während Du auf der anderen Seite Nabu und Peta die Kompetenz in Sachen Umwelt und Natur zubilligst.

Wenn man sich vor Augen hält, dass diese "scheinbare" Kompetenz nur durch öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit zustande kommt (Demos, Schockaktionen), hast Du das beste Argument dafür, dass das Motto für die Demo in Ulm lautet "Das Schweigen hat ein Ende".

Indem Du das Bild, das Dir die Medien über Nabu, Peta etc. übermitteln einfach widerspruchslos akzeptierst, wirst Du in der Tat keine Veränderungen der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung der Fischerei erreichen.

Hoffe damit den ein oder anderen Gedankengang anstoßen zu können. 

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ Hilde:
Neinnein,da hast du mich mißverstanden.Ich meinte (vielleicht hab ich mich blöde/unglücklich ausgedrückt),diese Organisationen sind sehr gewitzt darin,die unbedarfte Bevölkerung zu ködern.Und darin sind sie sehr kompetent,das kann ihnen niemand absprechen.Die Kompetenz in Sachen Umwelt- und Naturschutz ist bei ihnen möglicherweise auch vorhanden,allerdings werden diese Organisationen eher gewinnorientiert geführt.Da tritt der Umwelt-,Tier- und Naturschutz schnell in den Hintergrund,wenn die Profi-Werbestrategen des NaBu´s auf Dummenfang gehen.Und genau da kommen die Angelvereine nicht mit,die können auch kaum die notwendigen Mittel aufwenden die nötig wären,eine großangelegte Aufklärungskampagne zu starten.Und die Angler- und Fischerschaft hat auch naturgemäß nicht die Möglichkeiten die der NaBu hat,ihren Willen durchzusetzen.Eine NaBu-Ortsgruppe kann beispielsweise in Kindergärten und Schulen schon mit den Kindern Nistkästen basteln für die lieben,kleinen Piepmatzbabies.Das kommt an,das macht Spaß und so ganz nebenbei treten einige der Eltern auch noch dem Verein bei.
Stell dir vor,die Angelfreunde Schneckenfischbach gingen in den Kindergarten.Den Aufschrei höre ich schon jetzt,denn die Angler töten nunmal auch die gefangenen Fische.Und das kommt nicht gut an.

Ich hoffe,ich konnte nun meine Meinung etwas verständlicher machen,

Gruß,Manu


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@pfuitoifel

Bei uns im Verein wird sehr viel Jugendarbeit gemacht (55 Jungfischer und 20 Schnupperfischer).
In den Sommerferien haben wir Schnupperfischen von Kindern zwischen 10 und 16 Jahren und das an 6 Samstagen in 6 Verschiedenen Gemeinden.
Und die Kinder sind immer Begeistert !

Man muß sich nur was trauen und nichtz immer gleich schwarz sehen, und glauben es heißt dann die bösen Angler....


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Gü.a.Pa.:
So langsam glaube ich,ich sollte mal nen Kurs bei der VHS besuchen "verständlich schreiben".
Klar ist die Jugendarbeit in den Vereinen eine tolle Sache,keine Frage.Sie ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.Und durch die Jugendarbeit wird viel Wissen vermittelt,das ist auch gar nicht der Punkt.
Was ich meine,ist,daß doch die meisten Jungangler über einen entsprechenden familiären Background verfügen.Ich schätze mal,daß mindestens 50% der Jungangler einen angelnden Vater,Opa oder Onkel haben.Alleine dadurch wird den Angelvereinen schon eine Menge Jugendlicher "zugespült".
Bei den Umweltschutzorganisationen sind es vielleicht 20%,die schon familiär "vorbelastet" sind.Der nächste Punkt ist,daß von den Junganglern vielleicht 20% Mädchen sind (da dürfte die Quote der "Vorbelasteten" weit höher sein als bei Jungen".
Bei den Jungaktivisten der Umweltschützer dürfte der Anteil von Mädchen sogar über die Hälfte ausmachen.
Dieser Umstände wegen glaube ich halt,daß es für diese Umweltschutzverbände wesentlich leichter ist,Nachwuchs zu generieren ,und auch leichter,an öffentlicher Akzeptanz zu gewinnen als es Angelvereinen möglich ist.
Keinesfalls will ich den Eindruck erwecken,daß ich das so für richtig halte,ich denke nur über die Zusammenhänge nach,warum die Situation so ist wie sie ist.
Es macht Kindern und Jugendlichen einfach mehr Spaß Nistkästen zu bauen,als Würmer auf den Haken zu ziehen und Fische abzuschlagen und auszunehmen.Es gibt hier sogar einen Thread,in dem diskutiert wird,ob der Angler seinem fünfjährigen Nachwuchs zeigen soll,wie man Fische waidgerecht tötet.
Und wenn das schon hier unter Anglern für kontroverse Diskussionen gut ist,wie groß wären erst die Wellen,wenn dies in einem Kindergarten gezeigt würde?Um so etwas muß sich der NaBu keine Gedanken machen,weil waidgerechtes Töten nicht in deren Zuständigkeit fällt.
Und nicht zuletzt lassen Eltern ihre Kinder lieber im NaBu aktiv werden,spenden auch noch was,denn auf diese Weise hat man einfach und schnell sein Gewissen beruhigt,denn "Ich tu ja was für die Umwelt".Bei den Arbeitseinsätzen des örtlichen Angelvereins helfen ist ja mühsam.
Deswegen glaube ich,so leid mir das auch tut,daß die Anliegen der Angler nie eine solche Popularität erreichen werden wie der Vogelschutz.Und das bringt uns Angler einfach in eine benachteiligte Position.Und dann laut rumkeifen (so kommt eine Demo nunmal bei den Gegnern an) führt nur dazu,daß uns Futterneid unterstellt wird.Denn man kann nur den Menschen über Mißstande aufklären,der auch bereit ist zuzuhören,der bemüht ist nachzudenken und sich zu informieren.

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

meine Meinung dazu ===>>>  *Kormoranrezepte *
schmeckt bestimmt umso besser als Vogel des Jahres ! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186301


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Nun,alleine das Wort "Kormoranmanagement" ist schon ungeschickt gewählt.Wäre ich einer von den Tierschützern,würde ich genau da einhaken.Nach dem Motto "Jetzt wird das Abschießen des Kormorans,dem Vogel des Jahres verharmlosend als Management dargestellt".Wenn schon die Öffentlichkeit aufmerksam gemacht werden soll,was ja eigentlich wünschenswert wäre,dann doch durch Aufklärung,welche Schäden der Vogel tatsächlich anrichtet.Und wie stark er verbreitet ist.Die Jagd auf Rot-Schwarz- und Damwild wird ja auch von der Bevölkerung als notwendig hingenommen.Diese Akzeptanz muß man auch beim Kormoran erreichen.
Der Begriff "Management" klingt in diesem Zusammenhang meiner Meinung nach zu sehr nach geschäftsmäßiger Abgeklärtheit.
Ist nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung.
Die Umweltschützer jedenfalls appellieren eher an die Gefühle der Bürger,und das scheint erfolgreicher zu sein.


----------



## Doc Plato (16. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> die jagd auf rot-schwarz- und damwild wird ja auch von der bevölkerung als notwendig hingenommen.diese akzeptanz muß man auch beim kormoran erreichen.



#6 #6 #6


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Pfuitoifel
Nochmal kurz zu den Kindergarten - Kinder.
Bei mir hier im Nachbarort war vor 2 Wochen ein Kindergarten bei einem Fischzüchter mit Lokal die durften beim Abfischen, Fischsortieren,(auch schlachten)und Zubereitung dabei sein und selber auch mit Hand anlegen.Danach durften sie sie als Karpfgenchips auch geniesen.


Mir geht es eigendlich gar nicht um die Angler,die Fangen ihre Fische auch mit dem Kormoran (dann halt nur große).
Worum es hauptsächlich geht sind die vielen Fischwirte die um ihre Existens kämpfen.Nebenbei geht es bei uns hier in Franken oder in der Oberpfalz auch noch um eine Kulturlandschaft die den Bach runter geht.
Bie uns in Franken haben schon viele ihre Teiche aufgegeben, weil sie von 100% Besatz nur noch 10% Ernten.
Ebenso ist es in der Oberpfalz wo dieses Jahr eine Teichfläche von über 100ha stillgelegt wird.
Die darf dann der Staat (Steuerzahler) erhalten, es Leben in der Teichlandschaft auch andere Tiere und Pflanzen die Erhalten werden sollen.


----------



## Ossipeter (16. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Gü.a.Pa
Du meinst sicher den 100 ha Betrieb


----------



## Hilde (16. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Nun,alleine das Wort "Kormoranmanagement" ist schon ungeschickt gewählt.Wäre ich einer von den Tierschützern,würde ich genau da einhaken.Nach dem Motto "Jetzt wird das Abschießen des Kormorans,dem Vogel des Jahres verharmlosend als Management dargestellt".Wenn schon die Öffentlichkeit aufmerksam gemacht werden soll,was ja eigentlich wünschenswert wäre,dann doch durch Aufklärung,welche Schäden der Vogel tatsächlich anrichtet.Und wie stark er verbreitet ist.Die Jagd auf Rot-Schwarz- und Damwild wird ja auch von der Bevölkerung als notwendig hingenommen.Diese Akzeptanz muß man auch beim Kormoran erreichen.
> Der Begriff "Management" klingt in diesem Zusammenhang meiner Meinung nach zu sehr nach geschäftsmäßiger Abgeklärtheit.
> Ist nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung.
> Die Umweltschützer jedenfalls appellieren eher an die Gefühle der Bürger,und das scheint erfolgreicher zu sein.



Hallo,

Da man in Deutschland mit dem Begriff "Reform" seit Jahren alle Grausamkeiten erfolgreich verkaufen kann, plädiere ich nun für eine "Kormoranreform". :vik:
Aber im Ernst, da sich das Thema schon weit von der sachlichen Ebene verabschiedet hat, finden auf beiden Seiten meist nur noch Grabenkämpfe statt. Wenn Du viel Zeit hast, besuche mal die Seite des NABU http://www.kormoranfreunde.de/ und lies bei Diskussion mit. Die Vertreter der Fischerei schlagen sich da ganz tapfer, besonders die Herren Dettmann und Sosat.

Ich finde wir sollten unseren Vertretern bei dem Demo durch Anwesenheit den Rücken stärken, damit wir aus der Schmuddelecke rauskommen. Ich würde auch lieber angeln gehen, aber den Tag bin ich gerne bereit zu opfern.

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

sorry natürlich!


----------



## schwedenklausi (16. März 2010)

*Noch einmal Kormoran*

soeben gefunden !

Ein Bericht von Silvio Heidler.

nehmt Euch Zeit bem Lesen, ein etwas längerer Bericht http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/kormgera.pdf

schwedenklausi


----------



## snofla (17. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Klaus

schon ne geile Ausarbeitung.................und dann gespickt mit aussagekräftigen Bildmaterial,hut ab


----------



## Cobra HH (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

hier ein bericht der gestern in der Mopo war


Edit Ralle 24:

Auch Texte unterliegen dem Urheberrecht. Les Dir bitte die Boardregeln durch.
Verlinken ist aber in Ordnung.


----------



## schakal1182 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Der Bericht eist echt klasse. Man merk zwar schon, dass er nicht ganz objektiv ist, aber es ist im ganzen recht sachlich vernünftig geschrieben.

Nur selbst wenn eine solche Plage beobachtet wird kann sie eigentlich ja keinen so großen schaden anrichten. Es scheint ja so, als würden die Schwärme von allerorts her dorhin einfliegen. Somit konzentriert sich die Belastung auf einen 1-2km langen Flussabschnitt. Aber die Kilometer darüber und darunter werden nicht berührt. Dort können die Fische ja noch überleben.

Andererseits ist die Masse der Vögel erschreckend. So eine Kolonie soll hier in den 90ern eingefallen sein. Jetzt sieht man hier nur 2-3 Vögel zusammen auf Beutezug. Dafür dann mehrmals Täglich und auf der ganzen Flusstrecke verteilt.
Unser Fluss friert aber uach nicht zu. Und die Kormorane halten sich fast ausschließlich im unbewohnten Gebiet auf.


----------



## zanderzone (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Und hier noch mal ein tolles Video über unseren Vogel des Jahres!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9H9zLXXs5g&feature=related


----------



## Sponskopp (18. März 2010)

*Wir SIND KORMORAN ?????*

Unter diesem Motto (ohne Fragezeichen) wurde ein "Vortrag"
gehalten, den man eher als "Anti-Angler-Kampagne verstehen kann:


http://www.nabu-mettnau.de/Aktuelles/Wir sind Kormoran.pdf
http://www.nabu-schenefeld.de/dateien/mlieserwirsindkormoran.pdf
http://www.nabu-untermuenkheim.de/tiereundpflanzen/2010_kormoran/Vortrag_Wir_sind_Kormoran.pdf

Die Mitglieder werden mit viel Polemik auf die zu erwartenden Auseinandersetzungen 
durch die Wahl des Kormorans zum "Vogel des Jahres 2010" vorbereitet. Dabei schreckt man
auch nicht davor zurück, Prominente "anzuwerben" und Schüler für diese Zwecke einzusetzen. 

Man beachte den letzten Satz, Zitat:

"Der Kormoran ist, anders als Haussperling und Kleiber, mehr als der Vogel des Jahres. Er ist ein Prüfstein für den NABU, ob er als politisch agierender Verband ernstgenommen wird. Und eines will ich Ihnen jetzt schon mit auf den Weg in ein aufregendes NABU-Jahr geben: Ich bin lieber Kormoran als Papst! "

Weitere Aussagen zur Zielsetzung des NABU

*NABU: Angelsport und Fischerei einschränken*
http://baden-wuerttemberg.nabu.de/themen/fischerei/index.html
Mehrere Studien belegen, dass Fischbesatz ökonomisch nicht sinnvoll ist: eine ertragssteigernde Wirkung ist in den meisten Fällen nicht festzustellen

Immer wieder werden die gleichen Argumente vorgebracht, die (nachgewiesen !!!) schlichtweg falsch, unwahr, unrichtig sind.
Es gibt mittlerweile reichlich Gegenbeweise, die aber vom NABU mit Vehemenz negiert und ignoriert werden.

Eine geradezu sensationelle Leistung ist mit dieser Dokumentation gelungen. Zahlreiche, schockierende Bilder
sprechen eine klare Sprache, was ein Kormoraneinfall WIRKLICH bewirkt. Leider ist das selbst unter Anglern
viel zu wenig bekannt.

http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/kormgera.pdf


Ein weiterer Schadensbericht (Besonderheit: *trotz Renaturierung)*: Kormoran vernichtet Fischbestände in Sachsen-Anhalt 

&&http://www.sachsen-anhalt-abc.de/news/index.php?rubrik=1&news=65584&typ=1


*Vogel des Jahres vernichtet Fischbestände*
*Kelbra (Kyffhäuser)*, den* 03.02.2010* 
*Vogel des Jahres 2010 vernichtet Fischbestände in der Helme. Hecht, Flussbarsch und Äsche praktisch ausgestorben. *
Die Angler haben es immer geahnt, aber jetzt ist es wissenschaftlich bewiesen. Im letzten Jahr wurde wieder einmal in der Helme eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung durch das Büro für Gewässerökologie Dr. Guntram Ebel aus Halle mittels einer Elektrobefischung durchgeführt. Dabei wurden drei Strecken in den Bereichen Kelbra, Bennungen und bei Katharinenrieth/Niederröblingen untersucht und mit den Ergebnissen der Untersuchungen von 2000 und 2004 verglichen. 
Die Ergebnisse sind ernüchternd. Noch nie gab es so wenig Fisch in der Helme, trotz Millioneninvestitionen für Fischaufstiegsanlagen und andere Renaturierungsmassnahmen. 
Die Helme war noch vor 15 Jahren bekannt für große Äschen, Barben und Barschbestände. Verschwunden sind inzwischen Hecht und Flussbarsch. Die bereits im Jahre 2000 stark gefährdeten Äschen sind praktisch ausgestorben. Nur unter einer Straßenbrücke konnten noch vier Exemplare nachgewiesen werden. 
Auch der Barbenbestand ist auf einen lächerlichen Bestand von 42 Tieren geschrumpft. Und das alles, obwohl in den letzetn 15 Jahren insgesamt 19 Großprojekte zur Renaturierung an der Helme durchjgeführt wurden. So erfolgten Aufweitungen des Flussbettes, der Bau von Fischaufstiegsanlagen und der Anschluss von Altarmen an das Helmesystem. 
Inzwischen gibt es wieder Bachneunaugen, Elritzen und Moderlieschen. Der Bestand der Groppe hat sich verdreißigfacht. Alles ein Zeichen, das die Umweltbedingungen sich durch Millioneninvestitionen aus Steuermitteln verbesser haben. Aber besonders Groppen verstecken sich unter Steinen und sind dadurch für den Kormoran unsichtbar. Denn auffallend ist, das mit jeder Renaturierungs-massnahme der Kormoranbestand an der Helme stieg. 
Waren es Anfang der Neunziger Jahre einzelne Kormorane, welche im Winter die Helme aufsuchten, sind es in den letzten beiden Wintern mehr als 200. Der natürliche Ertrag an der Helme liegt laut Einschätzung von Fischereibiologen bei max. 70 kg/ha und Jahr. Die gepachtete Gewässerstrecke umfasst 51,00 ha bzw. ca. 30,92 km Lauflänge. Der Ertrag liegt damit theoretisch bei insgesamt ca. 3.500 kg. Dieser Ertrag wurde laut Fangstatistik der Angler nie erreicht Höchster Ertrag war 1996 mit ca. 2.000 kg von ca. 75 % der ausgewerteten Fangbücher. 
Ein Kormoran frisst ca. 0,5 kg Fisch am Tag. Zweihundert Kormorane benötigen ca. 35 Tage an der Helme, um diese 3.500 kg Fisch zu fressen. (35 Tage x 200 Kormorane x 0,5 kg Fisch). Oder ein durchschnittlicher Kormoranbestand von 19 Tieren an der Helme frisst in einem Jahr ebenfalls den gesamten natürlichen Ertrag wieder auf ! Es ist Zeit, das man das Problem endlich beim Namen nennt, die Kormoranbestände müssen wieder auf ein erträgliches Maß auch in Sachsen-Anhalt reduziert werden, wenn einheimische Fischarten wie Äsche und Barbe nicht aussterben sollen. 
Naturschutz darf an der Wasseroberfläche nicht aufhören! Kormorane haben keine natürlichen Feinde, sieht man von den wenigen Seeadlern in Sachsen-Anhalt einmal ab. Der Mensch hat das Problem geschaffen und der Mensch kann das Problem auch nur wieder lösen. Übrigens: Mit diesem hohen Kormoranbestand wird man die EU-Wasserrahmenrichtlinie bis 2015 nicht erfüllen können und Sanktionen durch die EU in Millionenhöhe aus Steuermitteln werden die Folge sein.
Die genauen Untersuchungsergebnisse werden auf Wunsch zugesendet. Anfragen bitte unter Tel.: 034651-53762. 

Soviel zur Behauptung des NABU, der Kormoran würde an "natürlichen Gewässern keine nennenswerten Schäden" anrichten. 


Eine weitere Behauptung geht dahin, daß "natürliche Unterstände" wie z.B. Totholz Schutz vor
Kormoranen bieten würden. Fakt ist: es gibt keinen wirklichen Schutz. Es kann sogar genau
das Gegenteil der Fall sein, wie z.B. das aufwendige Totholz-Projekt am Knielinger See gezeigt hat. 

Totholzprojekt Knielinger See
http://www.rp.baden-wuerttemberg.de/servlet/PB/show/1234743/rpk33_totholz_kurzbericht.pdf
Totholz am Restrhein
http://www.asv-burkheim.de/downloads/kormoran.pdf

Alles nur Hinhalte- und Verzögerungstaktiken. Und Ablenkmanöver, wie z.B.
die Behauptung, der Welsbestand oder die Klimaveränderung hätten Schuld. 
Währenddessen vermehren sich die Kormorane in ganz Europa weiter
und reduzieren bald flächendeckend die (noch) vorhandenen Fischbestände. 

Leider gelingt es den "Vogelschützern" immer wieder, mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten und "Beweisen" die Öffentlichkeit, Politiker und sogar Leute aus unseren eigenen Reihen zu "überzeugen" und Meinungsmache zu betreiben.

Traurig dabei: für jedes noch so unsinnige Argument muß erst wieder ein Gegenbeweis erbracht werden. Der NABU behauptet! Wir arbeiten und zahlen, um deren Behauptungen zu widerlegen....


So geht das schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wir SIND KORMORAN ?????*

oooch, noch ein Kormoran-Threat???


----------



## chivas (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wir SIND KORMORAN ?????*

auch an dieser stelle nochmal...



chivas schrieb:


> ich hab bisher gedacht - der komoran frißt zwar  unsere fische weg, aber eigentlich ist er ein hübscher vogel.
> und bisher fand ich auch den NABU ganz net - weil ich dachte, die setzen  sich für den naturschutz ein.
> 
> heute habe ich in der "Fischer und Angler" - dem Mitteilungsblatt des  Sächsischen Landesfischereiverbandes e.V. einen augenscheinlich recht  gut recherchierten (vom rbb-fernsehen) Artikel gelesen:
> ...



für mich hat sich der nabu damit schon selbst als naturschützer disqualifiziert. scheinbar gehts damit wohl leider nur mir so -.-


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wir SIND KORMORAN ?????*

@chivas

Hab' ich auch gelesen, da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein, Schilda läßt grüßen!


----------



## Gardenfly (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wir SIND KORMORAN ?????*

Lasst uns hemmungslos Blaubandbärblinge,Schwarzmeergrundeln und Streifenbarsche besetzen, der NABU hat es erlaubt !!!

... wenn man deren Ausführungen spitzfindig liest.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wir SIND KORMORAN ?????*

@sponskopp

Tja, der Irrsinn wird wohl unaufhaltsam so weiter gehen... denn wenn die "ideologisch Radikalisierten" (NABU-Führungskräfte = "Ich bin lieber Kormoran als Papst!" ) erst mal die Macht haben Einfluß an der richtigen Stelle auszuüben, dann hält sie die Wahrheit auch nicht mehr auf.

...und komm mir keiner mit: "Die Politik (gesunder Menschenverstand) wird es mittelfristig schon richten"... alles nur Selbstdarsteller, Profiteure, Trittbrettfahrer, Lobbyisten... oder ideologisch radikalisierte.  :c


----------



## gründler (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wir SIND KORMORAN ?????*



Sponskopp schrieb:


> *NABU: Angelsport und Fischerei einschränken*


 


_________________________________________________________________________
Zitat von *ivo* 

 
_Das Ende vom Lied wird sein das der Verband allem Zustimmt was NABU und Politik auf den Tisch legen und wenns ein Angelverbot ist._
__________________________________________________________________________ 

Darauf=

Zitat: *Steffen*......von der Ostsee:

__________________________________________________________________________ 
Mal ganz ehrlich, ein gewisses Maß an Paranoia muß man schon mitbringen um darauf zu kommen...

Niemand außer Peta fordert ein Angelverbot und die nimmt nicht mal in Ihrem Mutterland Amerika jemand wirklich ernst, daß spricht Bände 
__________________________________________________________________________ 





Sorry nicht Persönlich nehmen aber ich muste das zusammen bringen#h#h#h
__________________________________________________________________________ 


Noch bißchen weiter Spinne:

VDSF+DAV 2009/10 = Angeln darf nicht die Nahrungsbeschaffung sein,sondern muss das Angeln selber sein.


2013 = Verband ist nun einer,ach ja und die Nabu ist ja Partner vom ehemaligen VDSF und somit mit im Boot#6
und da ja die Nahrungsbeschaffung durch Angeln nicht mehr nötig ist............

Rest denkt sich jeder selber.

Und Schuld ist wie immer der Schwarze Vogel.


Ps: Bitte nicht für ernst nehmen,sind nur gedanken was alles möglich ist,wenn die da oben was wollen,sind die kleinen immer die Dummen.


----------



## chivas (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wir SIND KORMORAN ?????*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @chivas
> 
> Hab' ich auch gelesen, da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein, Schilda läßt grüßen!



allerdings haben die schildbürger lediglich sich selbst "geschadet".

man könnte ja einfach mal eine gegenposition auf dem gleichen niveau vertreten (und damit gründlers pessimismus negiert als "waffe" einsetzen xD):

wir als angler fordern, dass sofort sämtliche angelaktivitäten eingestellt werden (und angeln selbstverständlich fröhlich weiter) - wir hätten auf jeden fall die gleiche aufmerksamkeit wie der nabu und könnten uns darauf berufen, dass dort ja das gleiche vorgehen als naturschutz gilt #h


----------



## Sponskopp (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wir SIND KORMORAN ?????*

Für alle (auch Nichtmitglieder) noch mal die Links:

„Wir sind Kormoran“
w-w-w.nabu-mettnau.de/Aktuelles/Wir%20sind%20Kormoran.pdf
w-w-w.nabu-schenefeld.de/dateien/mlieserwirsindkormoran.pdf
w-w-w.nabu-untermuenkheim.de/tiereundpflanzen/2010_kormoran/Vortrag_Wir_sind_Kormoran.pdf

*NABU: Angelsport und Fischerei einschränken*
w-w-w.baden-wuerttemberg.nabu.de/themen/fischerei/index.html

Dokumentation Kormoraneinfall mit vielen Bildern. SENSATIONELL !!!
w-w-w.anglertreff-thueringen.de/pdf/kormgera.pdf

Totholzprojekt Knielinger See
w-w-w.rp.baden-wuerttemberg.de/servlet/PB/show/1234743/rpk33_totholz_kurzbericht.pdf
Totholz am Restrhein
w-w-w.asv-burkheim.de/downloads/kormoran.pdf


----------



## zanderzone (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wir SIND KORMORAN ?????*

Hört Euch mal den O-Ton von diesem "piiiiiiiiiiiip" an!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxA_db7vNbs


----------



## Johnny1 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Im Fisch und Fang stand, dass die jetzt in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern die 15.000 Brutpaare auf 3.000 reduzieren wollen.
Um den Aal zu schützen.

Hoffe, dass weitere Bundesländer sich dem anschließen.

Mfg Johnny.


----------



## Kxxxxx (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Im Fisch und Fang stand, dass die jetzt in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern die 15.000 Brutpaare auf 3.000 reduzieren wollen.
> Um den Aal zu schützen.
> 
> Hoffe, dass weitere Bundesländer sich dem anschließen.
> ...


Leider NRW nicht. In NRW läuft die Kormoranverordnung diesen Monat aus. |gr:


----------



## snofla (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ Kolja

uhlenberg ist aber dran,im Moment haben die Vögel sowieso Ruhe bis zum 16.09 diesen Jahres und bis dahin sollte auch was in Sachen Verlängerung oder sonstiges übern Tisch sein

http://www.wochenblatt.com/nachrich...an-verordnung-in-nrw-laeuft-ende-maerz-aus/1/


----------



## pikepirate (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hallo Freunde des Kormoran...
gerade endeckt:vik:
ein geiles Shirt zu dem Thema gibt es hier:

http://www.angelverein-kelbra.de/


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

schirt werd ich mir holemn find ich geil ;D

genau wie von meinem verein aufer jahreshauptversammlung als das thema vereinswappen kam einer rief rein: nen kormoran mit ner gekreutzten kettensäge und nem psten ;D


----------



## Fanne (18. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

schlimm genug das der vogel des jahres ist, und dann noch auf den klamotten ? 

lieber nicht. aber man MUSS ja heutzutage aus *schei***  geld machen !


----------



## boot (19. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Im Fisch und Fang stand, dass die jetzt in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern die 15.000 Brutpaare auf 3.000 reduzieren wollen.
> Um den Aal zu schützen.
> 
> Hoffe, dass weitere Bundesländer sich dem anschließen.
> ...


 *Die schei....Kormorane die sollten sie für jedes Bundesland  auf 300 reduzieren ,wenn das so weiter geht machen die überal die fischbestände kaputt#q*


----------



## Fanne (21. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

und wie war die grosse demo gestern ?

das würde mich interessieren ?
oder war niemand da?


----------



## Udo561 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hi,
ich war heute früh schon am Wasser , bisher hatte ich nie mehr als 3 dieser Vögel auf einmal gesehen.
Heute früh waren es auf einmal 12 , alle im Hafenbecken nach Fisch am tauchen und bei jedem 3-5 Versuch hatten sie auch Erfolg.
Wenn man das nur mal in einer Stunde hochrechnet , ist schon erschreckend.
Aber die Viehcher wollen auch nur leben , so ist nun mal die Natur.
Gruß udo


----------



## Gunnar. (21. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Moin moin,



> Aber die Viehcher wollen auch nur leben , so ist nun mal die Natur.


Sie solln ja auch leben. Allerdings in einem Umfang in dem sich der Schaden in natürlichen , verkraftbaren Grenzen hält.


----------



## snofla (21. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich war heute früh schon am Wasser , bisher hatte ich nie mehr als 3 dieser Vögel auf einmal gesehen.
> Heute früh waren es auf einmal 12 , alle im Hafenbecken nach Fisch am tauchen und bei jedem 3-5 Versuch hatten sie auch Erfolg.
> Wenn man das nur mal in einer Stunde hochrechnet , ist schon erschreckend.
> ...



moin udo

woher weisst du das das sie Erfolg hatten,normalerweise schluckt der Kormoran seine Nahrung wenn diese seiner Beutegrösse entspricht schon unter Wasser,alles was er mit nach oben bringt bedeutet das es ihm zu gross ist und er es trozdem runterwürgt und wenns zu gross ist wieder auswürgt (auch nachzulesen im Bericht von S. Heidler)

übrigens bald geht die Popperei bei denen los also wird im Moment gefressen was geht


----------



## Udo561 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hi,
dann fressen hier die Kormorane aber anderes , fast jeder Vogel brachte den Fisch mit nach oben und hat ihn dann erst gefressen.
Man konnte sogar sehen wie sie den Fisch im Schnabel gedreht haben und dann erst geschluckt haben.
Wenn ich nochmal am Hafen bin versuche ich das mal auf Video festzuhalten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## snofla (21. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Udo

wie tief hast du es bei dir?


----------



## Udo561 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Das Hafenbecken hat so zwischen 2 - 3 Meter ,  ist nur für Sportboote.
Gruß udo


----------



## snofla (21. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

bei uns taucht der Kormoran mit Fischen von so ungefähren 15 bis 20 cm auch oben auf und schluckt sie erst dann.

Bei geschossenen Kormoranen konnte man beim öffnen sehen was diese viecher an Kleinkram <15cm im Bauch hatten ist schon ne Masse was da rein geht


----------



## Ein_Angler (21. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



snofla schrieb:


> moin udo
> 
> woher weisst du das das sie Erfolg hatten,normalerweise schluckt der Kormoran seine Nahrung wenn diese seiner Beutegrösse entspricht schon unter Wasser,alles was er mit nach oben bringt bedeutet das es ihm zu gross ist und er es trozdem runterwürgt und wenns zu gross ist wieder auswürgt (auch nachzulesen im Bericht von S. Heidler)
> 
> übrigens bald geht die Popperei bei denen los also wird im Moment gefressen was geht




Hast du das selber gesehen irgendwo gelesen oder von andren gehört? Weil bei uns am See der auch mal 6m oder tiefer ist das verhalten anders. Erst wird der Kopf unter Wasser gehalten und nach Beute geschaut, dann nochmal Luft holen und ab auf Tauchstation. Meist kommen die Viecher dann mit einem Barsch (~25cm) an die Oberfläche, und drehen die Beute im Schnabel zum schlucken um. Die Methode ist so erfolgreich das es 3-4 mal hintereinander klappt, danach fliegt er zum trockenen wieder weg. Wenn er nix fängt ist er schnell weg und such sich bessere stellen.


----------



## Udo561 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich konnte z.T. sogar erkennen das es Rautaugen und Brassen waren.
Als die Kormorane mich aber bemerkten war Schluss , alle auf einen Schag abgeflogen und mitten im See auf der Insel gelandet.
Mich wundert nur das es so viele waren , die letzten beiden Wochen konnte man immer nur 3 Kormorane sehen .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gemini (21. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



snofla schrieb:


> übrigens bald geht die Popperei bei denen los also wird im Moment gefressen was geht



Die sammeln sich höchstwahrscheinlich und ziehen ans Eiselmeer um wie im Zitat so treffend bemerkt bald loszulegen...


----------



## BassHunter99 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich kann nicht verstehn,wie man so ein Drecksvieh zum Vogel des Jahres wählen kann.#q
Ich kann nur hoffen das dieser Vogel so schnell wie möglich 
Reduziert wird.


----------



## snofla (21. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



snofla schrieb:


> bei uns taucht der Kormoran mit Fischen von so ungefähren 15 bis 20 cm auch oben auf und schluckt sie erst dann.
> 
> Bei geschossenen Kormoranen konnte man beim öffnen sehen was diese viecher an Kleinkram <15cm im Bauch hatten ist schon ne Masse was da rein geht



ich spreche hier auch von Fischen die <15cm sind,diese werden zumindest hier fast ausschließlich unter Wasser verdrückt........kann man auch im I-Net oder in Literatur vom Kormoran nachlesen

hier ist es zum Beispiel so das wir im Normalfall so 6 Dauercamper haben,jetzt im Moment sieht es so aus das es ca 25 Stk. mehrmals am Tag sind................habe schon mit verschiedenen Naturschü... und auch Jägern gesprochen und wir alle kommen zumindest in dieser Lienie auf einen Nenner........................da der Kormoran bis zu 50km weit fliegt,um sich was zu fressen zu besorgen nimmt er jetzt (in der Brutzeit) Gewässer die nicht direkt vor seiner Haustüre liegen..............später wenn die kleinen flügge sind (geht ja bei denen recht schnell) nehmen die Elterntiere diese mit um dann  an nahe gelegende Gewässern ihren Frassdruck nachzukommen................


Ich mache hier in den letzten 6 Jahren immer wieder diese Beobachtungen,2006 hatten wir zur Brutzeit an einem morgen 54 Stück von den Viechern.
was die anrichten an nem Gewässer was ca 6,4 Ha ,eines was 1,2 Ha groß ist,kann sich ja jeder vorstellen.........deswegen genießt dieser Vogel meine Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## padotcom (21. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Schaut doch mal da.
http://www.rbb-online.de/brandenburgaktuell/

Das dürfte, zumindest dieses Jahr, das Kormoranproblem noch in den Schatte stellen.
Vielleicht wandern die ja ab, wenns nichts mehr zu fressen gibt.


----------



## Fanne (21. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

keiner bei der demo gewesen ?


----------



## ambos80 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

*Bilder Demo* 			 			  			 		  		  		Hier noch Bilder eines langjährigen Fischers vom Bodensee mit frisch gefangenen Renken.
Jede einzelne Renke wies Verletzungen auf, die eindeutig durch Kormorane herbeigeführt wurden.
*
Nach seiner Meinung gibt es im Bodensee schon mehr durch Kormorane verletzte Renken als Gesunde!*

http://img230.*ih.us/img230/3144/renke1.jpg

http://img693.*ih.us/img693/7955/renke2.jpg

http://img707.*ih.us/img707/9269/renke3.jpg


----------



## Knigge007 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Moin,

oh man oh man he wenn ich die Bilder^^ der Renken sehe könnt ich kotzen.....:c


Ich war am Freitag das erste mal an unserer Seenplatte fischen.....3 Seen gehören unserem Verein (8, 9 und 18 Hektar) der 4 mit 8 Hektar gehört einem anderen Verein und der 5. wird ab 2011 uns gehören (~10 Hektar)...


Wir also ich mein Kumpel ein anderer Angler und unser Kontrolleur konnten am Freitagmorgen an unserem Hauptsee einen Schwarm von ca 130 Kormoranen beobachten, das ist bei uns seit ca 1,5 Jahren ein ECHTES Problem und soviel wie dieses Jahr wurden noch nie beobachtet, meist warens keine 30 Viecher und auf einen Schlag über 100....ein Fischer hat gemeint das dieser Trupp den wir da gesehen haben seit fast 2 Wochen jeden Tag an unsere Seenplatte kommt....

Ich will garnicht wissen was diese Biester in so einer großen Anzahl an unseren kleinen Seen anrichten......#q#q#q#q

Der Kontrolleur hat den Schwarm gleich mit ner Spiegelreflex fotographiert(u.a. auch für die Ulmer Demo), wir Vereinsmitllieder sollten das wenn möglich auch jedesmal machen Uhrzeit aufschreiben und die ungefähre Anzahl der Kormorane notieren...

Einer unserer 2 Bäche lauft 10m neben der Seenplatte vorbei, der Bach ist meist 3m Breit und im Schnitt 60cm tief....wenn die Kormorane den Bach entdecken was nur ne Frage der Zeit ist.....dann wars das mit Äschen und BaFos fangen.....der wird danach wohl leer sein !


Das geht einfach nicht in meinen Kopf, wie man den Vogel der keine natürlichen Feinde mehr hat so schützen kann.....ich hoffe da tut sich was und nicht wie beim Aal erst wenns zu spät ist......


Gruß


----------



## Hilde (22. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Fanne schrieb:


> keiner bei der demo gewesen ?



Doch, ich war dort.
Mein Fazit: Es gibt gar kein Kormoran-Problem!
Wenn es bundesweit angeblich mehr als eine Million Angler gibt und zur Demo nach Ulm finden nicht mal 4000 Leute den Weg, obwohl man tw. den Bus kostenfrei organisiert hat, dann kann man nur das Schluss ziehen, dass das Thema die Mehrheit der Angler nicht interessiert.
Tut mir leid für die direkt Betroffenen, aber offensichtlich gibt es mehr Angler, die sich freuen, dass der Kormoran jetzt wieder häufig anzutreffen ist, als solche, die unter ihm zu leiden haben.

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Knigge007 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Wie jetzt......war und ist das die einzigste Demo gewesen ???


Ich dachte da kommen noch welche in anderen Teilen Deutschlands......ja wenn dem wirklich so ist warens echt wenige......


----------



## Effe (23. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt......war und ist das die einzigste Demo gewesen ???
> 
> 
> Ich dachte da kommen noch welche in anderen Teilen Deutschlands......ja wenn dem wirklich so ist warens echt wenige......


 

Moin,

man hat zumindest so viel Aufmerksamtkeit erhalten, das es schon satirisch verarbeitet wird. Siehe Welt Online

Gruss
Ulli


----------



## pfuitoifel (23. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Hilde schrieb:


> Doch, ich war dort.
> Mein Fazit: Es gibt gar kein Kormoran-Problem!
> Wenn es bundesweit angeblich mehr als eine Million Angler gibt und zur Demo nach Ulm finden nicht mal 4000 Leute den Weg, obwohl man tw. den Bus kostenfrei organisiert hat, dann kann man nur das Schluss ziehen, dass das Thema die Mehrheit der Angler nicht interessiert.
> Tut mir leid für die direkt Betroffenen, aber offensichtlich gibt es mehr Angler, die sich freuen, dass der Kormoran jetzt wieder häufig anzutreffen ist, als solche, die unter ihm zu leiden haben.
> ...



Hallo Hilde,
wenn es bei der Demo zu wenige Teilnehmer waren,dann organisiere doch selber deine Demos,schließlich leben wir in einer Demokratie,da darfst du deine im Grundgesetz verbrieften Rechte auch wahrnehmen.Du kannst sogar die AKP gründen,die "Anti-Kormoran-Partei.Als Slogan schlage ich,in Anlehnung an "Jute statt Plastik","Schuppen statt Federn" vor.Außerdem kannst du ja einen Gesetzesvorschlag machen,ein Volksbegehren beantragen usw.Gründe einen Verein,geh Spenden und Mitglieder sammeln,deine Möglichkeiten sind also vielfältig.Vielleicht hast du mehr Erfolg,wenn du selbst tätig wirst.Aber egal zu welchen Aktionen du aufrufst,ich werde lieber am Wasser sitzen und versuchen das,was der Kormoran übrig ließ,an den Haken zu bekommen.Immerhin verwertet dieser Vogel die gefangenen Fische auch sinnvoll.Nicht wie *manche* Mitglieder der C&R-Fraktion,die sich einen Spaß draus machen,maßige Speisefische zu landen,zu fotografieren,zu präsentieren,und sie dann,dem Erstickungstode nahe,wieder ins Wasser zu werfen,wo sie dann oft genug durch die falsche Behandlung an Erschöpfung sterben,oder nach wenigen Tagen oder Wochen an einer Verpilzung.
Ich werde jedenfalls nicht gegen Tiere demonstrieren,mit dem Erfolg,daß ich mich als Angler in ein schlechtes Licht rücke.Und allem Anschein nach denken sehr viele Angler so wie ich,denn sonst wäre die Beteiligeng an dieser fragwürdigen Aktion in Ulm sicher höher gewesen.
Aber nichtsdestotrotz,nimm deine Rechte wahr und organisiere selber,dann weißt du,das du alles in deiner Macht Stehende getan hast,um deiner Überzeugung nach zu handeln.Auch wenn ich deine Meinung nicht teile,so habe ich großen Respekt vor jedem,der bereit ist,für seine Überzeugung einzustehen,solange dies gesetzeskonform geschieht.

Lieben Gruß,
Manu


----------



## Bobster (23. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

...wer in der Nähe wohnt...
...wer Zeit hat...
...wer 10 €uronen übrig hat...

den erwartet bestimmt eine Menge an sachlicher |kopfkrat
Information:

http://www.nua.nrw.de/nua/content/de/doc09/pages/1258629220.xml


----------



## Hilde (23. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hallo Manu,



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Hallo Hilde,
> wenn es bei der Demo zu wenige Teilnehmer waren,dann organisiere doch selber deine Demos,schließlich leben wir in einer Demokratie,da darfst du deine im Grundgesetz verbrieften Rechte auch wahrnehmen.Du kannst sogar die AKP gründen,die "Anti-Kormoran-Partei.Als Slogan schlage ich,in Anlehnung an "Jute statt Plastik","Schuppen statt Federn" vor.Außerdem kannst du ja einen Gesetzesvorschlag machen,ein Volksbegehren beantragen usw.Gründe einen Verein,geh Spenden und Mitglieder sammeln,deine Möglichkeiten sind also vielfältig.Vielleicht hast du mehr Erfolg,wenn du selbst tätig wirst.


Ich habe die mangelnde Resonanz, man mag vielleicht auch Solidarität sagen, an der Demo einfach nüchtern zur Kenntnis genommen und meine persönlichen Schlüsse daraus gezogen.
Was habe ich geschrieben, das Dich zu dieser provokativen Antwort veranlasst?



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Aber egal zu welchen Aktionen du aufrufst,ich werde lieber am Wasser sitzen und versuchen das,was der Kormoran übrig ließ,an den Haken zu bekommen.Immerhin verwertet dieser Vogel die gefangenen Fische auch sinnvoll.Nicht wie *manche* Mitglieder der C&R-Fraktion,die sich einen Spaß draus machen,maßige Speisefische zu landen,zu fotografieren,zu präsentieren,und sie dann,dem Erstickungstode nahe,wieder ins Wasser zu werfen,wo sie dann oft genug durch die falsche Behandlung an Erschöpfung sterben,oder nach wenigen Tagen oder Wochen an einer Verpilzung.


Ich sehe leider nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen C&R und der Kormoran-Problematik. Hab ich da was verpasst?
Ja, ich geh auch lieber angeln als mir wegen der Zukunft der Fischerei einen Kopf zu machen. Hoffen wir mal, dass uns der NABU das noch eine Weile erlaubt, zumindest macht er kein Geheimnis daraus wie ihm die Zukunft vorschwebt, siehe http://baden-wuerttemberg.nabu.de/themen/fischerei/index.html



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Ich werde jedenfalls nicht gegen Tiere demonstrieren,mit dem Erfolg,daß ich mich als Angler in ein schlechtes Licht rücke.Und allem Anschein nach denken sehr viele Angler so wie ich,denn sonst wäre die Beteiligeng an dieser fragwürdigen Aktion in Ulm sicher höher gewesen.


Rücken sich alle Demonstranten automatisch in ein schlechtes Licht? Vermittelst Du als Angler der Öffentlichkeit ein gutes Licht einfach indem Du angeln gehst? Dass das Thema die Mehrheit der Angler nicht interessiert, habe ich ja schon zur Kenntnis genommen.



pfuitoifel schrieb:


> Aber nichtsdestotrotz,nimm deine Rechte wahr und organisiere selber,dann weißt du,das du alles in deiner Macht Stehende getan hast,um deiner Überzeugung nach zu handeln.Auch wenn ich deine Meinung nicht teile,so habe ich großen Respekt vor jedem,der bereit ist,für seine Überzeugung einzustehen,solange dies gesetzeskonform geschieht.


Für mich ist das Thema definitiv durch und wenn ich in der Fischerei ein Verbandsfunktionär wäre, wüsste ich auch womit ich mir zukünftig die Zeit vertreibe.

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Fischdiebcb (23. März 2010)

*Petition Bejagung der Kormorane*

grad gefunden:

https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/in...ace&action=petition;sa=details;petition=10659

Ich denke das geht uns alle an.
Besonders weil der Geier der Vogel des Jahres ist.


----------



## pfuitoifel (23. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ Hilde:
Aus deinem Posting glaubte ich so etwas wie Unverständnis über die,in deinen Augen mangelhafte,Teilnahme an der Demo zu hören.Aufgrund dessen zählte ich ganz sachlich mehrere Möglichkeiten auf,welche Möglichkeiten sich demjenigen bieten,der sich in der Sache engagieren möchte.Ich schrieb es an dich in dem Glauben,*daß du* dich engagieren möchtest,weil du allem Anschein nach an der Demo teilgenommen hast.Wenn du dich dadurch jedoch provoziert fühlst,dann tut es mir leid,kann es sein,daß du da etwas dünnhäutig bist?
Einen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Kormoran und C&R herzustellen wäre etwas sehr weit hergeholt,ich erwähnte dies nur  um zu verdeutlichen,daß der Kormoran,im Gegensatz zu vielen Anglern,den Fisch zum Überleben braucht.
Und auch wenn ich als Angler,der Angelt,das Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit nich fördere,so mache ich aber nur das,was man von einem Angler sowieso erwartet.Nur Leute,die demonstrieren ohne auch nur den Ansatz einer Lösung für ein Problem zu haben,die sind (nicht nur) mir suspekt,und die prägen,auch als Minderheit,nunmal stark das Bild einer Gruppe in der Allgemeinheit.
Abschließend möchte ich noch einmal klarstellen,daß eine Lösung für das Kormoranproblem gefunden werden muß,ich jedoch weder über das Fachwissen,noch über die Möglichkeiten verfüge,eine solche Lösung vorzustellen.Und wenn ich das nicht kann,dann nehme ich nicht an Protesten teil.Meiner Meinung nach disqualifizieren sich Menschen,die nur gegen etwas sind selber als ernstzunehmende Gesprächs- und Diskussionspartner.
Sollte also irgendjemand eine Lösung für das Kormoranproblem ausgearbeitet haben,von deren Wirksamkeit ich überzeugt wäre,_*dann*_ wäre ich auch bereit _*für*_ die Umsetzung dieser Lösung zu demonstrieren.
Zum Schluß noch einmal,es war nie meine Absicht,hier irgendjemanden zu provozieren.Ich wollte nur meine persönliche Meinung kundtun.

Liebe Grüße,
Manu


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. März 2010)

*AW: Petition Bejagung der Kormorane*

Peinlich, peinlich! 
Wenn man schon 'ne Petition mit 'ner dreizeiligen Begründung einreicht, könnte man wenigstens auf 'ne korrekte Orthographie achten!#d

Mit so einem unqualifizierten Bockmist tut der Typ uns keinen Gefallen, aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist er ja vom anderen Lager und will die Kormorangegner bißchen lächerlich machen!


----------



## voller stiffel (23. März 2010)

*AW: Petition Bejagung der Kormorane*

Esst mehr kormorane!


----------



## chivas (23. März 2010)

*AW: Petition Bejagung der Kormorane*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Peinlich, peinlich!
> Wenn man schon 'ne Petition mit 'ner dreizeiligen Begründung einreicht, könnte wenigstens auf 'ne korrekte Orthographie achte!#d
> 
> Mit so einem unqualifizierten Bockmist tut der Typ uns keinen Gefallen, aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist er ja vom anderen Lager und will die Kormorangegner bißchen lächerlich machen!



das läge durchaus nahe... aber du hast auch ein wort vergessen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Peinlich, peinlich!#d

Ich ändere das eben....


----------



## Hilde (24. März 2010)

*AW: Petition Bejagung der Kormorane*

Hallo Manu,

ich glaube wir reden etwas aneinander vorbei, weshalb ich nochmals gerne meinen Standpunkt darlegen will.

Der VfG (http://www.vfg-bw.org/) hat offiziell zu einer Demo aufgerufen, um einen Kontrapunkt zum NABU zu setzen, d.h. um die Sichtweise der Fischerei gegen die Ernennung des "Kormorans als Vogel des Jahres" lautstark publik zu machen. Ich fand das gut und richtig und habe das deshalb mit meiner Anwesenheit unterstützt. Aus Gesprächen mit Fischern aus meiner Region sowie dem Echo in entsprechenden Internet-Foren (auch hier), hatte ich den Eindruck, dass das Thema für viele Fischer/Angler wichtig sei. Die Resonanz auf der Demo hat mich in diesem Punkt ernüchtert, es scheint der Mehrheit schlicht am "verlängerten Rückenmark" vorbei zu gehen. Also gut, habe ich mich getäuscht, soll ja vorkommen. Realitätsabgleich abgeschlossen.
Warum Du in der Folge die Auffassung vertrittst ich solle doch dann meine eigene Demo auf die Füße stellen, erschließt sich mir nicht.

Wer sagt, dass da demonstriert wurde ohne den Ansatz einer Lösung anzubieten? Derzeit wird notgedrungen versucht das Problem vor Ort mit der Flinte zu lösen, was bekanntlich für alle Seiten unbefriedigend ist. Deshalb versucht man ja einen Konsens für ein (europaweites) Kormoranmanagement herzustellen. Der NABU macht es sich da aber einfach indem er nur eine Blockadehaltung auf abgehobener ethischer Ebene einnimmt.

Überrascht hat mich dann doch noch Deine Meinung, dass "eine Lösung für das Kormoran Problem gefunden werden muss". Wer soll die denn finden? 
Was für eine Verhandlungsposition hat ein Verband, der es nicht mal schafft auf einer bundesweiten Demo den Münsterplatz in Ulm zu füllen?
Das nennt man gemeinhin "zahnloser Papiertiger". Und da sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, der mich an der Sache enttäuscht hat. Die Angler sind eine Million Individualisten und deshalb als politische Macht nur ein laues Lüftchen. Schade eigentlich.

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## wacko (27. März 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hier mein kurzes Statement zur Demo


----------



## onkel-r (5. April 2010)

*Komoranpetition im Bundestag*

Hallo Angelfreunde,
das Komoranproblem hat nun endlich den Bundestag erreicht ! Ich möchte hier niemanden überreden,doch vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Freund unserer Zunft Interesse daran und würde gern die Petition zeichnen...!?
Schaut doch`mal unter www.angelwoche.de nach,dort gibt es einen Link zu o.g.Petition. Ihr müsst euch anmelden oder registrieren und schon könnt Ihr dort eure Stimme abgeben.
Es wäre doch schön,wenn wir so gemeinsam etwas erreichen könnten !
Petri Heil
Rene


----------



## Sponskopp (6. April 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Mittlerweile blicke ich auf über 40 Jahre sehr intensiver Angelerfahrung zurück. Da ich den größten Teil
meiner Freizeit (einschließlich Urlaub) am Wasser verbracht habe (und dabei bis zu 16 Stunden täglich),
konnte ich die Entwicklungen in diesen Jahrzehnten sehr aufmerksam verfolgen. 
Viele Angelarten und -techniken habe ich dabei kennengelernt und mehr oder weniger erfolgreich
und intensiv praktiziert. Ich habe mich als Raubfischangler und Fliegenfischer betätigt, als Karpfenangler,
als Friedfischangler mit der Stipp- Match- und Feederrute, aber auch als Aalangler. Auch Meeresangeln
stand immer wieder auf dem Programm.

In diesem "Anglerleben" habe ich etliche kleine, mittlere und große Flüsse befischt, Häfen, Bäche, Kanäle, Teiche, 
große und kleine Seen, Altarme, Weiher und auch Baggerlöcher. Außerdem habe ich am Mittelmeer (in mehreren Ländern),
in Nord- und Ostsee, in Holland, Dänemark und Norwegen geangelt.

Und: ÜBERALL waren/sind (mittlerweile) Kormorane! 

Dabei habe ich eine ganze Reihe von Übereinstimmungen in den Auswirkungen auf Gewässer/Fischbestände
festgestellt. Es ist erstaunlich, wie signifikant sich die "Erscheinungen" ähneln. Dinge, die über Jahrzehnte 
nicht beobachtet wurden, treten in kurzer Zeit quasi "überall" auf. Der einzige gemeinsame Nenner 
sind die Kormorane. Dabei sind einige "Phänomene" durchaus reversibel, sofern es gelingt, die Kormorane
DAUERHAFT fernzuhalten. 

Bei regelmässig von Kormoranen "befallenen" Gewässern treten typischerweise folgende Symptome auf:

1) Der Fischbestand wird deutlich bis dramatisch reduziert. Dabei tritt ein sogenanntes "Fraßloch" auf, die "Alterspyramide" ist erheblich gestört. Das bedeutet, kleine Fische (etwa unter 15cm) und größere Fische (über 40cm) überwiegen im Bestand, der "Mittelbau" fehlt oder ist unnatürlich stark reduziert.

2) Einzelne Fischarten, die dem Beute-Schema des Kormorans begünstigend entgegenkommen, werden stärker
dezimiert. Beispiel: In einem Gewässer, wo ursprünglich reichlich Rotaugen und Brassen gefangen wurden,
sind die Rotaugen eher verschwunden (bessere Schlundgängigkeit). Übrig bleiben kapitale Brassen, die vom
Kormoran nicht bewältigt werden können. Das Problem "Äsche", die in entsprechenden Gewässern als Leitfisch
am meisten bedroht ist, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt. 

3) Durch die Reduzierung des Fischbestandes in der Gesamtheit (auch Kleinfische/Brutfische) wird das Wasser
viel klarer! Es werden erstens weniger Sedimente von sich bewegenden und nahrungssuchenden Fischen 
aufgewirbelt, zweitens treten vermehrt z.B. Wasserflöhe auf (werden von den Brutfischen nicht mehr
so stark dezimiert). Die Wasserflöhe wiederum tragen zur Klärung des Wassers bei, ebenso wie einige
Muschelarten und Wasserpflanzen, die sich ebenfalls stärker vermehren, wenn der Fischbestand entsprechend
abnimmt. Und drittens nimmt die Eutrophierung durch geringere Ausscheidungen der Fische ab. Das Ganze 
schaukelt sich hoch: Je weniger Fische => desto klarer das Wasser => desto erfolgreicher die Jagd der Kormorane!

4) Gefangene Fische weisen häufig Verletzungen auf (die leider manchmal von "Experten" fehlgedeutet werden
als "Raubfischattacke"). Dabei kann das von den typischen V-förmigen Abschuppungen (beidseitig) über Risse
an der Flanke bis hin zu regelrechten "Löchern" im Bauchraum führen, aus denen die Eingeweide herausquellen. 
Davon ausgehend, daß verletzte Fische verschreckt sind und andere Probleme als "Nahrungssuche" haben, 
ist von einer viel höheren "Dunkelziffer" verletzter und vor allem schwer verletzter Fische auszugehen, als es
die Fänge solcher Fische mit der Angel vermuten lassen.

5) Der Tag/Nachtrhythmus ist gestört. Die Fische stellen aufgrund des Prädationsdrucks die Nahrungsaufnahme
am Tage ein und fressen entweder in der Dämmerungsphase sehr aktiv, oder überhaupt nur im Dunkeln. 

6) Die Fische sind entweder gar nicht mehr in Ufernähe zu finden, sondern eher "mitten im Gewässer", oder nur 
in der Nähe von Verstecken/Unterständen (Kraut, Totholz, Brücken etc.). In großen Flüssen (z.B. Rhein)
stehen die Fische in der Fahrrinne und sind vom Ufer aus nicht zu erreichen.

7) Speziell an angefütterten Plätzen läuft besonders wenig bis "nichts". Dort jagen die Kormorane in den frühen
Morgenstunden bevorzugt. Da ist anschließend kein Fisch mehr zu finden. Während in früheren Zeiten angefütterte
Plätze immer für gute Fänge (sowohl auf Friedfisch als auch auf Raubfisch) sorgten, sind heutzutage nach der 
Bejagung durch Kormorane die Fische "versprengt" und vom angefütterten Platz vertrieben.

Fazit: Die Bedingungen für Angler sind extrem erschwert. Im Verhältnis zu früher betragen die Fänge trotz verfeinerter
Methoden und erheblich besserem Gerät nicht einmal mehr 5%. Diese 5% werden nahezu vollständig in der Dämmerung 
oder nachts gefangen. Die Annahme, "da jagen Kormorane, da müssen Fische sein" ist nur vordergründig richtig. 
Denn "danach" sind keine Fische mehr da. Außerdem beißen die eventuell verbliebenen und gestressten Fische nicht.
Meistens genügt ein einziger jagender Vogel, um die Fangaussichten am Tage "gen Null" zu treiben. Speziell an Gewässern,
in denen vorwiegend (oder nur noch) große Fische vorkommen (durch Kormoranfrass), werden diese durch deren Jagd verschreckt. 
In etlichen Dutzend Tauchgängen versucht der Kormoran, die eigentlich zu großen Fische zu attackieren. Im Laufe der 
Zeit durchpflügt er dabei u.U. das gesamte Gewässer und nimmt nahezu jeden verbliebenen Fisch "aufs Korn".
Klar, daß die dann nicht mehr beißen und erst nachts auf Nahrungssuche gehen.


----------



## gründler (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hier könnt ihr mal sehen wie es ist als Jäger gegen Schwarze vorzugehen.

Aber bei manchen ist ja alllleeees soooooooooo einfach.


Ach ja bei der laufenden Petition für einen Abschuß,(forum)fordern Schützer doch auch die Angler zu erschiessen ^^

Und Hut ab vor dem Kollegen der sich das so traut,möge er in Zukunft mit Haus und Familie in frieden leben können (ich weiß wovon ich rede).

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-bw/-/id=122182/did=6174452/pv=video/nid=122182/13c4r2o/index.html%20


----------



## Jockel13883 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Endlich mal ein guter Fernsehbeitrag vom SWR, der ja leider für seine oft jagdfeindlichen Beiträge bekannt ist. Und wie schwer der Kormoran zu bejagen ist, das habe ich auch schon selbst erleben können, jeder Fleck Haut, der nicht getarnt ist, wird sofort entdeckt und die Kormorane drehen ab.


----------



## gründler (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Möchte euch mal nen Zander zeigen gefangen die letzten tage,er hat das Loch im Körper (beidseitig) gut überstanden,bezw.es ist gut verheilt.

Ich tippe ganz stark das diese Kormoran Verletzung nicht aus der Jugend des Zanders stammt,sie ist zwar gut verheilt sah aber in real noch nicht so alt aus ich tippe mal als er um die 50-60cm hatte,wurde er angefallen.

Ach ja ich sollte dazu sagen ich schiebe kein Monster Hass gegen diese Vögel,gesunder bestand.......aber solche Verletzungen häufen sich in letzter Zeit bei größeren Hechten Zandern......


----------



## snofla (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

heute abend gibts zum Vogel noch was auf 3Sat

 Klickklack


----------



## dukewolf (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@ snofla
Ich habe es mir am Mittwoch angeschaut und es war eine Reportage die absolut sehenswert war.
Zu 70% ging es zwar um Sardinien, aber einen kleinen Teil bezog sich auch auf die Schweiz, und auf Deutschland.
In der Reportage wurden alle 5 Seiten dargestellt..
Vogel, Nabu, wir Angler, Berufsfischer und Politiker.

Am heftigsten waren die Berichte über die Schweiz.
Klasse wie die dort sich selber in die Tasche lügen, und es so offen gezeigt wurde. 
Mit Netzen fischen sie aufsteigende , laichreife Äschen ab, streifen sie aus, und verkaufen die ausgestriffenen Fische an Gasthäuser.
Die berauben sich selber ihrer Laichfische, aber meckern über den Kormoran, wo Politiker aus dem Umweltschutz dies sogar noch unterstützen.
Die Schweizer haben mehr Löcher in ihren Köpfen, als in ihrem Käse.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Sponskopp schrieb:


> Fazit: Die Bedingungen für Angler sind extrem erschwert.



Abgesehen davon, dass monofaktorielle Analysen komplexer Systeme zumeist hohl sind, so auch die Deine #d, wenn das Deine einzige Sorge ist, mußt Du wohl in FoPu gehen, da wird fleißig nachbesetzt...


----------



## dukewolf (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass monofaktorielle Analysen komplexer Systeme zumeist hohl sind, so auch die Deine #d, wenn das Deine einzige Sorge ist, mußt Du wohl in FoPu gehen, da wird fleißig nachbesetzt...



Kaulbarsch was hat deine Antwort nun mit der Auflistung von Sponskopp zu tun ?
Er hat eine gute Auflistung seiner Sichtweise hier gepostet, und die stammt sicher nicht von FoPu´s

@ Sponskopp
Ich kann nun auch aus 20 Jahren berichten, und muß sagen, daß der Kormoran nicht immer daran schuld ist, wenn Fische ihre Fressrouten auf die Nacht verlegen.
Als erstes bringe ich den Altmühlsee.
Dieser hat 1992 - 95 schon ein Kormoranbestand gehabt, der auf der Vogelinsel nistete. ( Siehe Bild )
Die Kormorane jagd ausschließlich in den Wasserflächen innerhalb der Insel, obwohl der See eine Wasserfläche von 350ha besitzt.
Die Vogelinsel darf nicht befischt werden.
Im See fing man am Tage aber fast nie einen Karpfen, und nur Nachts bekam man gute Fänge.
Warum ?
Der Grund war der Tourismus mit den Tretbooten, Seglern, Ruderern, Surfern und Badegästen.

Warum man Allgemein heute weniger fängt, hat oft andere Gründe.
1. Der Angeldruck auf die Gewässer ist gestiegen.
2. Es gibt mehr Angler als früher, da seit der Osterweiterung viel mehr Angler unterwegs sind.
Und viel mehr Leute Interesse an diesen Hobby haben, um ihre Freizeit in der " Natur " zu verbringen.
3. Es wird mehr angefüttert als Damals.
4. Auch die Fische lernen schnell, daß Nachts von den Anglern weniger Gefahr ausgeht, weil eben Nachts weniger Angler am Wasser sitzen.
5. Und der Klimawandel spielt sicher auch eine Rolle, da früher die Wetterlagen länger stabiler waren als sie es heute sind.
Heute hat man Wetterkapriolen , die fast nicht mehr normal sind.

Somit mein Post.
Nicht immer, nicht überall, ist die Schuld immer den Kormoran anzukreiden.
Klar er ist ein Problem, doch verursacht er nicht jedes Problem. 
Wir Angler machen es uns immer zu einfach, wenn wir jeden anderen die Schuld geben, obwohl wir selbst eine Teilschuld daran mit tragen sollten.


----------



## flasha (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Und ein großer Problem ist: Die Gewässer werden immer sauberer. Mag zwar toll klingen aber ist für die Bewohner des Gewässers kein Vorteil.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



flasha schrieb:


> Und ein großer Problem ist: Die Gewässer werden immer sauberer. Mag zwar toll klingen aber ist für die Bewohner des Gewässers kein Vorteil.




Wenn Du " sauberer " durch " Nährstoffärmer " ersetzt, bin ich bei Dir. 

Sauberer im Sinne von weniger Umweltgiften ist ganz sicher kein Nachteil.


----------



## flasha (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn Du " sauberer " durch " Nährstoffärmer " ersetzt, bin ich bei Dir.
> 
> Sauberer im Sinne von weniger Umweltgiften ist ganz sicher kein Nachteil.



Ja so meinte ich das auch


----------



## gründler (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Eigentor!


Ich berichte euch mal über eine aufklärung in sachen Kormoran in einer Jagdzeitschrift Mai 2010.



Der Kormoran der heute bei uns lebt,ist nicht der so oft erwähnte Europäische Küstenkormoran,es ist der Chinesische Binnen Kormoran.

Damals hatten sich einige Europäer gedacht was die Chinesen
können das können wir auch,so hat man die Vögel hier her Importiert und wollte es so machen wie die Chinesen (Hals zu schnürren und tauchen lassen).

So nun hat sich das ganze aber doch nicht so einfach rausgestellt wie gedacht,und man hat die Importierten Vögel hier freigelassen,bezw.einige sind entkommen und hat die Idee fallen lssen.

1979 hat das Vogelschutzprogramm....was in Kraft trat einen entscheidenen fehler gemacht,der Europäische Küstenkormoran (stark bedroht) würde mit dem China Binnen Kormoran als eine art bezeichnet.
Sprich man hat beide Vögel zu einem erklärt.

Das der China Kormoran aber nicht vom aussterben bedroht ist,wie der heimische Küstenkormoran hat man damals 1979 nicht gesehen oder wollte es nicht sehen ......

Dadurch sind nun 2 arten zu einer gemacht worden,dieses zusammenwürfeln erschwert es heute die Vögel zu bejagen,da der China Vogel mittlerweile als einheimischer Küstenkormoran "stark bedroht" angesehen wird.

Ob das damals nun ein fehler war ohne es zu bemerken,oder ob es Absicht wahr,läßt sich nur vermuten. 


Das war nur eine kurzfassung der Bericht in der Jagdzeitschrift ist ausführlicher und tiefer gehend,wollte euch nur mal die kurze Version liefern.

lg


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Na ja denn schicken wir doch die Viecher einfach wieder nach China zurück:q


----------



## DJTMichel (2. September 2010)

*der Nabu und der Kormoran und die Doppelmoral*

Moin,

ich mag Euch nicht mit alten Kamellen langweilen und habe deshalb vorher die SuFu gefragt. Offensichtlich hat es jedoch bisher noch niemand hierher verlinkt - falls doch, seid mir nicht böse . Schade daß es nicht erlaubt ist, solche Hobbytierschützer ins Ausland schicken, ohne Rückfahrkarte!

Aber lest selbst:

*Kormoran: Vogel des Jahres 2010 bringt den NABU in Erklärungsnot*

_Teltow-Ruhlsdorf: Im Zusammenhang mit der Wahl des Kormorans zum Vogel des Jahres 2010 hatte der NABU die jährlich 15.000 Abschüsse von Kormoranen als beschämend bezeichnet und ein Ende der Vergrämungsabschüsse gefordert. Vor diesem Hintergrund ist es natürlich interessant, wie der NABU in seiner eigenen Teichwirtschaft, der Blumberger Mühle, mit dem Problem Kormoran umgeht. Das rbb-Fernsehen hat nachgefragt und erhielt die überraschende Antwort, dass man das Problem ins Ausland delegiert hat. 

Anlässlich der Bekanntgabe, dass der Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres 2010 gewählt wurde, haben NABU und LBV die nach eigenen Angaben jährlich bis zu 15.000 Vergrämungsabschüsse von Kormoranen als beschämend bezeichnet und deren Beendigung gefordert. Laut NABU und LBV gäbe es Alternativen, um zum Beispiel die Satzfischbestände in Teichwirtschaften auch ohne Abschüsse wirksam vor dem Kormoran zu schützen. _
_Da der NABU mit der Blumberger Mühle im Nordosten des Landes Brandenburg selbst eine Karpfenteichwirtschaft besitzt, liegt es nahe, sich dort nach den angeblichen Lösungen für das Kormoranproblem zu erkundigen. Das tat das rbb-Fernsehen und bekam die überraschende Antwort, dass man das Problem von den Teichen der Blumberger Mühle in das Teichgebiet eines tschechischen Satzfischlieferanten delegiert hat. Weil der NABU in der Blumberger Mühle keine Vergrämung der Kormorane durch Abschüsse zulässt, ist die früher dort erfolgreich praktizierte Satzfischaufzucht heute nicht mehr möglich. Um dennoch die Teiche bewirtschaften zu können, ist der Zukauf von Satzfischen in einer Größe erforderlich, die vom Kormoran nicht mehr bewältigt werden kann. Weil in Deutschland wegen der Schäden durch Kormorane ein genereller Mangel an Satzfischen herrscht, ist man auf einen tschechischen Lieferanten ausgewichen. So werden seit dem Jahr 2000 jährlich zwischen 60 und 65 Tonnen Satzkarpfen quer durch Europa in die Teiche der Blumberger Mühle kutschiert. Liefern kann der Teichwirt aus Tschechien diese Satzfische nur, weil in seinem Teichgebiet ständig mehrere Mitarbeiter mit der Waffe unterwegs sind und konsequent gegen einfliegende Kormorane vorgehen. Im Interview mit Brandenburg aktuell verteidigte Wolfgang Mädlow, Geschäftsführer des NABU Brandenburg, die Praxis des Importes von Satzfischen aus Ländern, in denen der Kormoran angeblich einen geringeren Schutzstatus hätte. Da die Tschechische Republik Mitglied der EU ist, gilt auch dort die EU-Vogelschutzrichtlinie. Der Kormoran geniesst somit in Tschechien den gleichen Schutzstatus, wie in Deutschland und den übrigen EU-Mitgliedsstaaten. 

Mitarbeiter des NABU und des Biosphärenreservates Schorfheide-Chorin äußerten gestern gegenüber dem Landesfischereiverband, dass ein Vorgehen gegen den Kormoran im Bereich der Blumberger Mühle nicht vorstellbar wäre. Schließlich wären Vergrämungsabschüsse auf Kormorane den Besuchern des NABU-Schulungszentrums und der zugehörigen Teichanlage nicht zu vermitteln. In der Blumberger Mühle hätte man es deshalb mit einer besonderen Situation zu tun, mit der die gegenwärtige Praxis des Importierens von Satzfischen aus dem Ausland gerechtfertigt sei. Für diese Haltung hat der Landesfischereiverband Brandenburg / Berlin e.V. natürlich vollstes Verständnis. Es ist Hobbyornithologen ganz sicher nicht zuzumuten, dass man sie mit der bitteren Realität konfrontiert und ihnen erklärt, dass der Kormoran tatsächlich massive Schäden anrichtet und auch der NABU entgegen anders lautender Darstellungen keinerlei Patentrezepte für eine zufrieden stellende Lösung parat hat. 

Der NABU agiert in Sachen Kormoran ganz offensichtlich nach dem Sankt-Florian-Prinzip, ist sich jedoch nicht zu schade, gleichzeitig die Vergrämungsabschüsse an deutschen Teichwirtschaften scharf zu kritisieren._
_Hintergrundinformationen:
Der bis Ende der 80'er Jahre vergleichsweise seltene Kormoran legt in der Folge intensiver Schutzbemühungen und drastisch reduzierter Umweltbelastungen einen gewaltigen Populationszuwachs an den Tag. Von knapp 11.000 Brutvögeln im Jahr 1989 steigt der Bestand kontinuierlich an und erreichte im Jahr 2008 fast die Marke von 50.000 brütenden Vögeln. Mit dem Brutgeschäft beginnen Kormorane ab dem dritten Lebensjahr. Bezieht man die noch nicht am Brutgeschäft beteiligten Vögel mit ein, leben in Deutschland gegenwärtig etwa 140.000 Kormorane. Hinzu kommt eine Vielzahl von Durchzüglern und Wintergästen, die sich von September bis März an unseren Gewässern aufhalten. 
Mit dem Anwachsen der Kormoranbestände in Europa wird es seit Anfang der 90er Jahre immer schwieriger, die Satzfischbestände in Teichwirtschaften vor dem Zugriff der Vögel zu schützen. Besonders betroffen sind Karpfen im zweiten der insgesamt drei Aufzuchtjahre. In dieser Altersstufe liegt ihr Stückgewicht zwischen 50 und 500 Gramm. Damit sind sie wahre Appetithappen für den Kormoran. Die Verlustrate allein im zweiten Aufzuchtjahr hat sich trotz der intensivierten Vergrämungsabschüsse von den normalen 20 bis 30% auf mehr als 60% gesteigert. Damit bleiben den Teichwirten am Jahresende weniger als 50% der eigentlich benötigten Satzfische für das dritte Aufzuchtjahr. Die daraus resultierenden Schäden belaufen sich für das Jahr 2008 allein im Land Brandenburg auf 1,2 Mio. €. Diesen Schaden begleichen die Teichwirte aus ihrer eigenen Tasche. Der jährliche Erlös der Brandenburger Teichwirte liegt bei 3,7 Mio. €. Vor diesem Hintergrund wird deutlich, welche Dimension die Schäden inzwischen erreicht haben. _
_Alle bisher getesteten Abwehrmöglichkeiten an den Teichen selbst, führen bei erheblichen Kosten und ebenso erheblichen ökologischen Nebenwirkungen nur zu einer teilweisen Verringerung der Schäden. Das Einhausen von Teichen zur Abwehr nicht nur von Kormoranen hat sich in Untersuchungen des Landesumweltamtes Brandenburg im Jahr 1996 als die noch effektivste Methode erwiesen. Nachteile sind neben den entstehenden Investitionskosten von ca. 15.000 Euro / Hektar auch die Wirkungen auf andere Vogelarten, die dann ebenfalls den Teich nicht mehr als Lebensraum nutzen können. Wollte man nur 50% der insgesamt mehr als 4000 Hektar Teichfläche durch solche Einhausungen schützen, bräuchte es 30 Mio. Euro zuzüglich der anfallenden Unterhaltungskosten. Damit ist diese Methode schon aus rein finanzieller Sicht nicht realisierbar. Was momentan bleibt, sind Vergrämungsabschüsse in der bisherigen Form. Auch sie verursachen erheblichen Aufwand, verhindern die Schäden in den Fischbeständen nur teilweise und wirken sich nachteilig auf andere Tierarten aus. _
_Von insgesamt 1195 Vergrämungsabschüssen im Jahr 2007 entfielen 1008 Abschüsse auf Karpfenteiche und 187 Abschüsse auf natürliche Gewässer. Auch im Jahr 2008 mit insgesamt 997 Vergrämungsabschüssen lag der Schwerpunkt mit 942 Abschüssen bei den Karpfenteichen, wogegen nur 55 Kormorane an natürlichen Gewässern geschossen wurden. Diese Zahlen zeigen, wo der Schuh tatsächlich drückt. Wer diese Abschüsse kritisiert, sollte in der Lage sein, umsetzbare Alternativen aufzuzeigen. Wer im Land Brandenburg weiter in Teichlandschaften tatsächlich bedrohte Tierarten schützen möchte, sollte umgehend aufhören, in Sachen Kormoran um den heißen Brei herum zu reden. Ohne die Vergrämungsabschüsse wäre Teichwirtschaft heute lediglich Vogelfütterung. Auch mit den genehmigten Vergrämungsabschüssen sind die Schäden noch so hoch, dass den Betrieben die wirtschaftliche Basis entzogen wird. Die logische Konsequenz ist, ein nachhaltiges Management für den Kormoran zu entwickeln und umzusetzen.
_

Gruß
Michel

PS: wer in *Niedersachsen* Probleme mit dem diesjährigen Vogel des Jahres (na ja, im Jahr 2009 war auch die Birke Baum des Jahres...) hat, sollte sich mit dieser Info an den zuständigen Jagdausübungsberechtigten wenden. In den übrigen Bundesländern muß die Gesetzeslage erfragt werden.


----------



## Pikebite (2. September 2010)

*AW: der Nabu und der Kormoran und die Doppelmoral*

Wie geil 

Und die ganze Umweltbelastung durch den Brummiverkehr zwischen Tschechien und Brandenburg!

Und der brutale Transportstress, den die Satzkarpfen auf der langen Fahrt erleiden!

Heilige Schande, sind die bescheuert!!!! #q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (2. September 2010)

*AW: der Nabu und der Kormoran und die Doppelmoral*

muss schmunzeln, gleichzeitig werd ich :e

interessanter Artikel - ein Lehrstück an Doppelmoral 
#d#d#d​


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Hab mal was zusammengeführt.


----------



## chivas (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

berichtet wurde darüber schon 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2863426&postcount=442


----------



## Wiederanfänger (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Und dann wundern die Umweltschützer sich, wenn der eine oder andere Angler nur noch den Kopf schüttelt.

So sieht in der heutigen Zeit "Umwelt-und Tierschutz" aus.

Da Problem ins Ausland zu verlagern mit den enormen Belastungen durch den Transport ist fast nicht zu übertreffen.

Wenn das andere Firmen so machen würden, der Aufschrei beim NABU wäre so laut, ich bräuchte Ohrenstöpsel.

Wir sollten den Stromversorgern auch nahelegen, dass im Ausland die Sache mit der Kernkraft leichter ( billiger ) geregelt werden kann. Aber das wissen die ja schon.

Ich selber denke, der NABU wird mit dem Kormoran sein blaues Wunder erleben.

Solange die sich von diesem Schildbürgerstreich nicht massiv distanzieren, ist der Verein für mich unglaubwürdiger wie unser ehemliger Terroristenjäger.

Dies ist nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## DJTMichel (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

auf Seite 53 in einen Uraltthread vom 09.10.2009, damit es nicht so viele lesen #y?? Diese Logik verstehe ich nicht ganz - muß ich aber auch nicht... 

Gruß
Michel




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab mal was zusammengeführt.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> auf Seite 53 in einen Uraltthread vom 09.10.2009, damit es nicht so viele lesen #y?? Diese Logik verstehe ich nicht ganz - muß ich aber auch nicht...


diese Meckerei verstehe ich nicht ganz - muß ich aber auch nicht...#c

man sollte einen Thread nicht danach beurteilen, wann er eröffnet wurde - dieser hier "lebt" schließlich immer noch

außerdem springt mit jedem neuen Beitrag auch ein alter Thread wieder "hoch", so dass ihn jeder aktuell sieht bzw. lesen kann...


----------



## DJTMichel (2. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Es gibt nicht viele, die sich die Zeit nehmen über 50 mehr oder weniger informative Seiten eines Thread's reinzuziehen. Wenn ich ein Thema eröffne, denke ich mir für gewöhnlich etwas dabei. Ob Du das nun verstehst oder nicht #h

Gruß
Michel


----------



## strawinski (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

ta, ich möcht nur mal eines wissen.....setzen sich diese NABU- Menschen eigentlich irgendwann hin und überlegen ernsthaft ihr Verhalten und das was sie tun? Ich habe gesehen, das große Fische die die Komorane nicht runterkriegen zerhackt werden und elendig verrecken. Was denkt so ein NABU Mensch wenn er weiß das er andere Menschen ruiniert, nur wegen seiner Starrsinnigkeit und Tick irgeneinen verfressenen Vogel zu beschützen. Wie fühlt er sich denn obwohl er geau weiß, das sein Verhalten komplett ein Irrweg ist? Obwohl er weiß das seine ausgesprochenen Tatsachen Lügen sind. Wie lebt so ein NABU Mensch damit? Was denkt er, wenn er nachts im Bett liegt? Wird er täglich immuner gegen die Anfeindungen oder immer verblendeter. Ist er dann immer noch in der Lage realistisch zu sein oder ist es dann erst recht Trotz....Wie reagiert er gegen die Anfeindungen und Kritik aus seiner Familie. Und werden eigentlich die Tatsachen der Lügen innerhalb seiner NABU diskutiert? Wie geht er damit um. Zweifelt ein NABU Mensch dann selbst oder sch...er drauf.....

Ich glaube NABU Menschen im Bereich Komoran haben nicht mit Euphorie das Jahr des Komoran ausgerufen sondern aus Frust gegenüber allen Kritikern und Komoranhassern. Also Jägern und Fischern. Und ich denke das reinweg aus menschlicher und rationaler Sicht betrachtet diese NABU Menschen gespaltete Persönlichkeiten sind oder von der Menschheit enttäuschte Persönlichkeiten schon aus dem Grund heraus, das jeder zweifeln muß der diese Probleme und Tatsachen mit diesem Vogel sieht...Um diese Probleme permanent aus dem Kopf zu halten und zu ignorieren braucht man ne Menge Selbstverleugnung. Und das wird in kurzer Zeit zur Manie und zu ausgeprägten Realitätsverlust und endet irgendwann im persönlichen Chaos...Die Kliniken sind mit Menschen die solche Problem haben voll. 

So einfach sehe ich das Problem und weit weg davon bin ich nicht.......


----------



## Pikebite (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



strawinski schrieb:


> ...Die Kliniken sind mit Menschen die solche Problem haben voll.
> 
> So einfach sehe ich das Problem und weit weg davon bin ich nicht.......



Zwangseinweisung für den kompletten Verein? Man könnte die auch selbst zu Vögeln des Jahres erklären|licht


----------



## strawinski (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Zwangseinweisung für den kompletten Verein? Man könnte die auch selbst zu Vögeln des Jahres erklären|licht


 
"voll mit Menschen, die solchen Problemen unterliegen im persönlichen Bereich. Nicht ein Wort davon das es um NABU Menschen geht...Also immer erstmal genau nachlesen, dann analysieren und dann Zusammenhänge finde und dann schreiben...So ist der einfache Vorgang......."


----------



## gründler (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

http://www.sfv-thuringia.de/images/sonstiges/kormorane in gera.pdf

#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Was für ein Posting....#d
Aber im Einzelnen:



strawinski schrieb:


> ta, ich möcht nur mal eines wissen.....setzen sich diese NABU- Menschen eigentlich irgendwann hin und überlegen ernsthaft ihr Verhalten und das was sie tun?
> 
> Mit Sicherheit. Sie mögen Vögel und du magst Fische. That´s it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Also ich finde das posting von Strawinski gut.

Man könnte es als Vordruck für alle möglichen Gruppierungen benutzen. Man muss dann nur " Kormoran " durch " Wels ", " Karpfen " , Zander " oder sonstwas ersetzen, und " NABU " durch "Specimen Hunter" und schon ist es universell verwendbar. |rolleyes


----------



## strawinski (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



gründler schrieb:


> http://www.sfv-thuringia.de/images/sonstiges/kormorane in gera.pdf
> 
> #h


 

wieso ist es eigentlich umstritten wieviel ein Komoran frißt? Was soll dieser Blödsinn? entweder er frißt 300 o.500 gramm. sind dies nun wissenschaftler oder Bäcker? was gibt es dafür Streitereien....


----------



## strawinski (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Kohlmeise......

du hast es ganz falsch interpretiert und verstanden..diesist weder ein hßtirade noch eine abrechnung. setzt dich einfach hin und versetze dich mal in einen tierschützer...vor allem ohne hass, agression und anderem. und dann überlege in ruhe....du schütz nur den komoran. du siehst in wirklichkeit, das dir alles aus den händen gleitet. das wirklich die berufsfischer ein problem haben und ruiniert werden. in deinem eigenen teich passiert das gleich und dum mußt aus spenden sinnlos nachkaufen...all reden negativ auf dich ein. deine statistiken stimm vorn und hinten nicht. selbst indeinen eigenen reihen fallen die befürworter um...aber du fängst an starrsinnig zu werden.
Nun die frage an Dich und alle. Menschlich gesehen .Wie fühlst du dich dann, einsam auf einem berg, rufst und niemand antwortet? Häh? 

das sind weder Beleidigungen noch Repressalien gegen den NABU, sondern eine analytischer Beitrag wie es einem Menschen in dieser Situation geht und vor allem ist dies in jedem Bereich so....Es ist natürlich, nachvollziehbar und wird dir jeder der der ein wenig ahnung hat bestätigen.
Es ist nur so. Sieh es aus der Perspektive des NABU Menschen oder des Politikers. Es ist gleich...Dann kann man diese Menschen auch verstehen.


----------



## Philla (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Wie schmeckt Kormorankeule  ?


----------



## strawinski (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

kannste nicht essen, bestimmt tranig wie bei den stockenten....brot für die Welt aber die Komorane bleiben hier.....oder wars die Wurst!


----------



## Frosch38 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Der Kormoran ist hier in Deutschland nur ein Vorwand weil man an anderen Problemen nichts ändern kann. Dieser Vogel ist in den letzten 20 Jahren zu einem echten Problem in unserer Region Tollensesee geworden. Wir zählen jetz schon ca. 500 Tiere auf einer Fläche von 17,9 km² und wenn der Vogelzug beginnt ca. 3000 tausend. Der Bestand an Edelfisch ist Rückläufig und dann wird nur wirres zeug geredet. Wenn andere Tierarten ihren Lebensraum verlieren wird kaum davon Notietz genommen.. Das soll man verstehen.;+


----------



## strawinski (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

irgendwann kommt noch das "Jahr der Ölsardine"

im übrigen glaube ich dies war ein Politikum um die kompletten Fehlentscheidungen des NABU zu verdecken und den den Mantel des Artenschutzes also der "Unantastbarkeit" diese vogels überzustülpen. In Wahrheit ist wie schon beschrieben, dem NABU und anderen diese Sache vollkommen aus den fingern gegelitten und hat eine Eigendymamik entwickelt die nur mit einer Ameisenkolonie zu vergleichen ist.

Vergleichbar als würde man nu das Jahr des wildschweins ausrufen, weil der Staat diese Plage vollkommen nicht mehr im Griff hat und Abschüsse nur im Frischlingsbereich passiert und nicht bei den Bachen


----------



## Pikebite (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



strawinski schrieb:


> "voll mit Menschen, die solchen Problemen unterliegen im persönlichen Bereich. Nicht ein Wort davon das es um NABU Menschen geht...Also immer erstmal genau nachlesen, dann analysieren und dann Zusammenhänge finde und dann schreiben...So ist der einfache Vorgang......."



@strawinski

Du hast mein Posting in den falschen Hals bekommen. Vielleicht hätte ich irgendwo noch einen Humor-Smilie einfügen sollen. Ich finde deine Thesen zwar etwas zu sehr verallgemeinert, aber keineswegs vollkommen abwegig.


----------



## gründler (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Wenn ein Schwarzer Vogel nur 500gr fisch am tag frißt,wie kann es sein das Hechte bis 60cm angefallen werden,Aale bis 2 Pfd usw usw.laut einiger frißt er ja nur Weißfische bis 20cm.

Wie gesagt nix gegen vernünftige Bestände,kann jeder mit Leben,aber zu erzählen Aussterbende Art.........bei einem aufkommen was Jährlich stätig anwächst und schäden anrichtet die kaum zu bezahlen sind,sollte man sich fragen was da vom Aussterben bedroht ist.Die Krähenartigen wahren laut Nabu auch mal ausgestorben und standen auf der Roten Liste,nun fordert die *Nabu* mancher Orts mehr Krähenartige zu schiessen die bedrohen die Singvögel usw.

Im übrigen ist doch klar das diese Nominierung nur einem zwecke diente neue Aufmerksamkeit und hoffen auf weitere Spenden Mitglieder,um Angler und Jäger Naturnutzer..... noch mehr mit Sanktionen belegen zu können.

Zb.Kuhwiesen für Menschen "Angler" sperren (seltene Vogelgelege),aber Trecker und Vieh ist ok,die Kühe gucken natürlich auf jedes Nest......und der Bauer steigt vorher immer ab und sucht die ganze Wiese ab,steckt Fähnchen an die Nester und fährt dann erst auf die Wiese zum Mähen natürlich im Slalom drum rum........|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Mod's hier nennen es auch gern Wehret dem Anfang.....

Ps: Zu Sauen,es ist doch schon so das wir 333% Vermehrungsrate haben und dank ständiger wachsender Maismonokultur für Biogasanlagen wird es weiter anwachsen.
Sprich Frischlinge (können) nach 6 Monaten das erste mal werfen aber Leitbachen sollen nicht geschossen werden,das Leitbachen aber andere Sauen dazu animieren zu Werfen das sie ihre Jahrelange schlauheit übertragen weitergeben.....das möchte man nicht so sehen wie es ist.Und dann gibt es Jäger die nur gezielt Überläufer und Frischlinge schiessen weil die am besten zu verwerten sind.

Genau so'n langes thema was in Jägerkreisen zu Diskussionen...... führt,hier aber nicht her gehört.

#h


----------



## Wochenendangler (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Philla schrieb:


> Wie schmeckt Kormorankeule  ?


 
Siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=11268&highlight=kormoranrezept


----------



## Namenloser (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



strawinski schrieb:


> kannste nicht essen, bestimmt tranig wie bei den stockenten....brot für die Welt aber die Komorane bleiben hier.....oder wars die Wurst!


 

doch hat einer gemacht den aus der fischereiprüfung kenne der sagte nur das fleisch sei okay nur das fett sollte man nicht unbedingt mit essen


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



strawinski schrieb:


> @Kohlmeise......
> 
> du hast es ganz falsch interpretiert und verstanden..diesist weder ein hßtirade noch eine abrechnung. setzt dich einfach hin und versetze dich mal in einen tierschützer...vor allem ohne hass, agression und anderem. und dann überlege in ruhe....du schütz nur den komoran. du siehst in wirklichkeit, das dir alles aus den händen gleitet. das wirklich die berufsfischer ein problem haben und ruiniert werden. in deinem eigenen teich passiert das gleich und dum mußt aus spenden sinnlos nachkaufen...all reden negativ auf dich ein. deine statistiken stimm vorn und hinten nicht. selbst indeinen eigenen reihen fallen die befürworter um...aber du fängst an starrsinnig zu werden.
> Nun die frage an Dich und alle. Menschlich gesehen .Wie fühlst du dich dann, einsam auf einem berg, rufst und niemand antwortet? Häh?
> ...



Du wirfst zuviel in einen Topf.

Der Kormoran hat einen so hohen Bestand, dass es unsinnig ist ihn zu schützen. Ganz klarer Fall und ohne wenn und aber.

Damit entfacht der Kormoran als Art unterschiedliche Probleme.

Da sind zunächst einmal die Betreiber von Fischzuchtanlagen. Bei denen steht Natur, Ökologie, Artenvielfalt usw. frühestens an zweiter Stelle. Dabei geht es um Ertrag und sonit um Gewinn. Würden die Kormorane deren Zuchtteiche verschonen, würden sie ihm vermutlich sogar ein Denkmal setzen. Immerhin steigt durch den Kormoran die Nachfrage nach Besatzfischen. 
Bei jedem anderen Gewerbe sind sich die Angler mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einig, dass die Natur vor dem Ertrag kommt. Es sei denn, man ist selber vom jeweiligen Ertrag abhängig. 


Dann haben wir da die Angler. Die meckern über Schäden an den Fischbeständen. Viel zu viele Kormorane fressen viel zu viele Fische weg. Ruinieren ganze Gewässer.
Nun, das mag aus Sicht des Anglers so sein, zumindest dort, wo die Kormorane sich in großen Beständen wohlfühlen.
Aus Sicht der Natur ist das totaler Quatsch. Niemals können Kormorane ein Gewässer nachhaltig schädigen oder gar einzelne Arten ausrotten. Vorher bricht deren Bestand mangels Nahrung ein. 
Allerdings ein schwacher Trost für uns. Wir haben sehr viel Geld und manchmal auch Mühe aufgewandt um einen möglichst hohen und möglichst interessanten Bestand aufzubauen. Und dann kommt so ein Federvieh und frisst uns das weg. Völlig Schnuppe, ob sich der Fischbestand in 3, 5 oder 10 Jahren wieder eingependelt hat. Wir haben den Nachteil.
Dabei verschweigen wir aber ganz gerne, dass unsere Gewässer sehr oft alles andere als einen natürlichen Bestand aufweisen. Nicht selten ist das Artengefüge durch falschen Besatz nachhaltig gestört. Und nicht selten haben Wels oder Karpfen nahezu den gleichen Effekt auf unsere Gewässer, wie der Kormoran. Anders ausgedrückt, ersetzt man Kormoran z.B. durch Wels, können die Auswirkungen die gleichen sein, aber das ist einer Vielzahl der Angler dann egal. Angelt man halt auf Wels. 

Dann sind da die Vogelschützer. Denen ist der Kormoran das, was dem Specimen Hunter sein Zielfisch. Die haben mit Fischen nix am Hut, möchten ein möglichst buntes Artenspektrum mit hoher Bestandsdichte.



In der Summe handeln alle Gruppierungen keineswegs im Sinne von Natur oder Artenvielfalt, sondern ganz schlicht und einfach nach eigenen Vorlieben und Interessen. 
Und darum schläft der heimliche Welsbesetzer auch genauso gut wie der Kormoranschützer. Und wenn es den Fischzüchtern gelingt, erfolgreiche Schutzmaßnahmen gegen den Kormoran zu ergreifen, dann schlafen die noch viel besser, während der schwarze Vogel die ungeschützten Gewässer leerfrisst. 

Um es nun wieder auf die Angler zurückzubringen.

Das wir dem Vogel z.T. die Pest an den Hals wünschen ist verständlich. Dass er zum Vogel des Jahres ernannt wurde ist völliger Humbug.
Dass ein Natur- oder Vogelschützer deswegen schlecht schlafen sollte, ist totaler Quatsch. 

Es kommt, wie so oft, auf den Standpunkt an.

Und das macht das Thema auch so schwierig und verhindert auch eine Lösung, die allen gerecht wird.


----------



## strawinski (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Pikebite schrieb:


> @strawinski
> 
> Du hast mein Posting in den falschen Hals bekommen. Vielleicht hätte ich irgendwo noch einen Humor-Smilie einfügen sollen. Ich finde deine Thesen zwar etwas zu sehr verallgemeinert, aber keineswegs vollkommen abwegig.


 

das hör ich gern!!!!!!
ich geh immer davon aus, wenn ich derjenige wäre......dann kann man schon eher diese sachen nachvollziehen


----------



## strawinski (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Ralle24....
ich würde es nicht so sehen...Naturschützer sind keine Leute, wie die Atomkraftgegener oder die Ostermärschler, die sich mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten irgendwann totlaufen...Naturschützer sind hartgesottene Jungs u. Mädels, die nen langen atem haben und bis zum Untergang kämpfen...und man muß sagen auch viel erreicht haben...

meine interpretation geht vom einzelnen menschen aus und seiner gefühlswelt...

Lasen wir dochmal die Angler raus und die anderen... nicht ein komoran bedroht den angler sondern meines wissens nur die zuchtanlagen. das mal aus meiner sicht. 
es ist ja richtig das es ein emotionales thema ist..unendlich und unerschöpflich...


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



strawinski schrieb:


> Lasen wir dochmal die Angler raus und die anderen... nicht ein komoran bedroht den angler sondern meines wissens nur die zuchtanlagen. das mal aus meiner sicht.



Einverstanden. Müssten wir dann nicht mit gleicher Vehemenz gegen den Borkenkäfer, den Maiszünsler oder die Schweinepest protestieren ?

Mal im Ernst. Was interessieren mich die Fischzüchter mehr, als Forst- und Landwirte die mit Ihren speziellen " Schädlingen " zu kämpfen haben ?

Schädlingsbefall ist ein Unternehmerisches Risiko welches der Btreiber zu tragen hat.


----------



## Pikebite (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Das mit den natürlichen Fischbeständen in Deutschland hat sich schon vor langer Zeit erledigt. Bei uns gibt schlicht und ergreifend keine ursprüngliche Natur mehr, ganz Deutschland ist eine Kulturlandschaft, die nicht selten ständigen Eingriffen durch den Menschen unterworfen ist. Daraus ergibt sich, dass es auch der Mensch sein muss, der eingreifen muss, um einen bestimmten Status zu halten oder (subjektiv) zu verbessern. Schöne Beispiele dafür sind die Wiedereinbürgerung von Lachs, Maifisch und Stör oder der Bau von Fischtreppen. Dabei macht natürlich keiner was, wenn er nicht einen Nutzen darin sieht, selbst wenn es dabei nur um ein gutes Öko-Image geht.

Beim Schutz des Kormorans geht es Nabu, BUND und Konsorten in erster Linie ums Image. Den Vogel, der sich wie kein Zweiter als Erfolg für den Artenschutz präsentieren lässt, darf ganz einfach kein Schädling bzw. in großer Zahl für irgendjemanden schädlich sein. Sonst könnte ja jemand auf die Idee kommen, dass diese Art von Tierschutz vielleicht doch nicht das einzig Wahre ist und infolgedessen seine Spenden demnächst an weniger militante Organisationen wie den WWF entrichtet - oder überhaupt nicht mehr spendet. Speziell für die hauptberuflichen Mitarbeiter des Nabu könnte sich so etwas fatal auswirken. Also wird wider jegliche Vernunft weiter geschützt. Zur Info: Der Nabu hatte 2009 Einnahmen in Höhe von knapp 21.000.000 Euro! Umweltschutz lohnt sich offensichtlich auch finanziell |kopfkrat


----------



## Patrick S. (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Wo ich gerade diese riesigen Betrag sehe, fällt mir ein, dass die Nabu auch vor kurzem mein Geld haben wollte...

Ein sehr freundlicher ( keine Ironie ) Nabu Vertreter klingelte letztens bei mir an der Haustür und bat um eine Spende.

Bei meiner Frau fand er noch einigermaßen Gehör, aber als ich dann dazu kam und erfuhr wer da mein Geld haben möchte...ich machs kurz...war ein sehr einseitiges Gespräch von meiner Seite und er musste dann leider ohne Geld mein Grundstück verlassen.

Die Welt kann so hart sein...


----------



## DJTMichel (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schädlingsbefall ist ein Unternehmerisches Risiko welches der Btreiber zu tragen hat.


 
Meinst Du das ernst? Ich möchte doch gern wissen, wo das steht. Könnte von einem "Ökophantasten" stammen #c |rolleyes. "Schädlingsbekämpfung ist ein Faktor, den der Betreiber mit einzukalkulieren hat" macht Sinn, denn sonst wird der "Betreiber" schneller Harz 4 beantragen müssen, als dem Steuerzahler (also uns) lieb sein kann!

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Zusser (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Einverstanden. Müssten wir dann nicht mit gleicher Vehemenz gegen den Borkenkäfer, den Maiszünsler oder die Schweinepest protestieren ?


Aber selbstverständlich!
Wenn wir denn Waldbesitzer oder Bauern wären.
Und was würden wir dann tun? Schimpfen und jammern?

Gut, das auch, klappern gehört zum Handwerk, aber in erster Linie würden wir mit aller Macht und mit staatlicher Unterstützung die jeweilige Plage bekämpfen. Mit dem klaren Ziel: Wenn möglich ausrotten. 

Das sehen die allermeisten Angler nicht so drastisch. In der Regel soll das Federvieh nur im Bestand reduziert werden.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schädlingsbefall ist ein Unternehmerisches Risiko welches der Btreiber zu tragen hat.


Gewerbliche Teichwirte bekommen Subventionen und Entschädigungen für den Schaden durch Kormoran und Fischotter. Wir nicht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Zusser schrieb:


> Aber selbstverständlich!
> Wenn wir denn Waldbesitzer oder Bauern wären.
> Und was würden wir dann tun? Schimpfen und jammern?
> 
> Gut, das auch, klappern gehört zum Handwerk, aber in erster Linie würden wir mit aller Macht und mit staatlicher Unterstützung die jeweilige Plage bekämpfen. Mit dem klaren Ziel: Wenn möglich ausrotten.


 

Oder zum Denken anfangen, auf ökologischen Anbau oder konsequenten Mischbestand setzen und sich eine eigene Vermarktungsnische erarbeiten...


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Zusser

dann klär mich mal auf,wo ich die Subventionen und Entschädigungen beantragen kann?

gruß 
lausi


----------



## DJTMichel (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Vielleicht strebt man beim NABU eine natürliche Lösung an _-> wenn der Kormoranbestand höher als das Fischangebot ist, regelt es sich von selbst. Blöd ist nur, das dabei die Fischer (nebst Fischen) über die Klinge springen #d. Warum erinnere ich mich bei diesem Gedanken an Oostvaardersplassen?

Gruß
Michel


http://www.wildundhund.de/438,6419/


----------



## Zusser (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



lausi97 schrieb:


> dann klär mich mal auf,wo ich die Subventionen und Entschädigungen beantragen kann?


Sorry, mein Fehler. Eine Entschädigung gibt es hier in D nur für Schäden durch Fischotter, dafür gibts Quellen im Netz.

Also gucken bezüglich der Kormorane nicht nur Angler, sondern auch Berufsfischer in die Röhre.


----------



## lausi97 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Jo,da hast recht,wobei der Berufsfischer/Teichwirt da doch weitaus mehr(finanziell)betroffen ist,und einige schon ihrer Existenz beraubt wurden.Bei mir waren es dieses Jahr auch schon mehrere t-euro,die durch Kormorane,Reiher und Schwarzstörche gefressen,oder so stark verletzt wurden,das die Fische verendeten.
Wir "Profis" wollen die Vögel ja nicht unbedingt ausrotten,aber zummindest auf ein erträgliches maß reduzieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> Meinst Du das ernst? Ich möchte doch gern wissen, wo das steht. Könnte von einem "Ökophantasten" stammen #c |rolleyes. "Schädlingsbekämpfung ist ein Faktor, den der Betreiber mit einzukalkulieren hat" macht Sinn, denn sonst wird der "Betreiber" schneller Harz 4 beantragen müssen, als dem Steuerzahler (also uns) lieb sein kann!
> 
> Gruß
> Michel



Was hat das denn mit Ökophantasten zu tun ?

Wenn ich ein Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen leite, und das ist eine Fischzucht nunmal, habe ich auch die Risiken zu tragen, und wenn möglich mich dagegen zu versichern.
Ich kann natürlich auch heulen und wehklagen, wenn der böse Schädling (den es ohne gewinnorientierte Monokulturen übrigens nicht gäbe) bei mir einfällt.

Wenn die Angler sich vor den Karren der Fischzüchter spannen lassen, ist das mehr als Naiv.


----------



## DJTMichel (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ich sehe das ein wenig anders: ohne gewinnorientierte Lebensmittelerzeuger, und dazu gehört auch die Fischzucht, gebe es nichts zu essen für das Volk |rolleyes. Ohne "Gewinnorientierung" kann kein Unternehmen und auch kein System (z.B. DDR) auf Dauer überleben. Zumal kein Fischer "heulen und wehklagen" würde, dürfte er so wie er gern wollte und wohl aus unternehmerischer Sicht auch müßte... *Ganz wichtig, es geht nicht um die Ausrottung einer Art (Kormoran), sondern um ein für alle erträgliches Mittelmaß* #h*.*

Gruß
Michel


----------



## strawinski (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

ich werde einen Verein gründen mit dem Namen "Rettet die deutschen Heimattiere" Und das eingeworbene Geld geht an echte Projekte die nachweisen was sie tun. Und wo das richtige Bauchgefühl da ist.Kein Pferdealtersheim, Eingeschleppte Hunde aus dem Ausland oder Krötentunnel sondern kleine Projekte die Sinn machen....

Im übrigen finde ich es nicht so tragisch wenn Arten aussterben, weil erstens ist dies gang und gebe in der natur ist und zweitens kommt es durch die Gesamterwärmung hier zu ner großen Artenvielfalt. Überlegt mal, das hier früher Elefanten rumliefen und Löwen. Diese Pendel schwingt wieder in die gleiche Richtung. Nur das jetzt hier menschen leben die es beobachten


----------



## lausi97 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

@Ralle

Es spannt keiner irgendwen vor den Karren,denn nur gemeinsam sind wir *STARK*.
Zum Thema Versicherung:Wenn`s den was gäbe,wäre es nicht bezahlbar.

@DJT Michel

Richtig,wenn wir könnten wie,wir wollten,hätte ich gestern gerne 10 von 12 Reihern geschossen.

gruß
lausi


----------



## Pikebite (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich kann natürlich auch heulen und wehklagen, wenn der böse Schädling (den es ohne gewinnorientierte Monokulturen übrigens nicht gäbe) bei mir einfällt.



Welche Nahrungsproduktion ist eigentlich nicht gewinnorientiert?
Arbeitet der Ökobauer oder Ökofischwirt für Luft und Liebe?

Ich weiß nicht, ob es eine Versicherung gegen Fraßschäden von Kormoranen gibt, aber wenn es tatsächlich eine gibt, dann ist sie in Anbetracht der verursachten Schäden auf keinen Fall für nen Appel und ein Ei zu haben bzw. wird in besonders betroffenen Gebieten vielleicht gar nicht angeboten. Außerdem kann ein Versicherer auch Verträge von sich aus kündigen, wenn es hinsichtlich der Schäden zu heftig wird. Die Fischwirtschaft hat also tatsächlich ein Problem, das es in dieser Form früher nicht gab. Ich habe Verständnis dafür, wenn die Branche sich beschwert. Und ich fühle mich als Angler Fischzüchtern deutlich mehr verbunden als Vogelschützern.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ach so, jetzt sind die Reiher dran. 
Dabei dachte ich bisher immer, dass die zu den guten unter den fischfressenden Vögeln gehören, immerhin halten die sich wirklich an ihre bevorzugte Beutegröße verletzen größere Fisch kaum...|kopfkrat
Ich frage mich nur, wann der erste auf die Idee kommt, die Eisvogelpopulation zu dezimieren, schließlich fressen die ja auch Fisch, und mit Sicherheit ist da auch der ein oder andere Forellenbrütling dabei. Aber stopp, im Gegensatz zum Reiher sind die ja so schön gefiedert und so hübsch. 

Mensch Leute, freut euch doch, dass die Natur wieder lebendiger und vielschichtiger wird. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wo gerade für uns HOBBYangler das Problem liegt...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Und ich fühle mich als Angler Fischzüchtern deutlich mehr verbunden als Vogelschützern.


 

Ich nicht. Was hat die Forellenmast mit meinem wunderschönen Hobby zu tun?


----------



## strawinski (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

also ne versicherung bei komoranen ist undenkbar, weil der schaden ja 100% eintrifft. und wenn der fischer seinen teich abdeckt braucht er auch keine versicherung


----------



## Koalabaer (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Oder zum Denken anfangen, auf ökologischen Anbau oder konsequenten Mischbestand setzen und sich eine eigene Vermarktungsnische erarbeiten...



Wäre in der Theorie&Praxis der einzig richtige Weg.Wir sollten dabei jedoch nicht vergessen,diese Fehler(Kiefernmonokultur) wurden meist vor über 100Jahren begangen!

Den meisten Waldbesitzern ist es aus finanzieller Sicht überhaupt nicht möglich,mal eben mit Aufforstung für einen ausgewogenen Baumbestand zu sorgen. #d

Dazu kommen noch die Mittel für eine Einzäunung, da das Rotwild diese Anpflanzungen gerne als Snack wegputzt.

Hier müßte im großen Stil Fördergeld fließen- oh,ich höre schon den Aufschrei  von all jenen,welche zwar Nutznießer dieser unserer Wälder sind,das aber als Selbstverständlichkeit betrachten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Pikebite (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Was hat die Forellenmast mit meinem wunderschönen Hobby zu tun?



1. Der Fischzüchter liefert die Besatzfische für dein Gewässer (es sei denn, du fischst an einem Gewässer, dass NIE besetzt wird).

2. Die Fischzucht entlastet die natürlichen Fischbestände. Wenn ein Gasthof Bachforellen auf der Karte hat, bezieht er diese in aller Regel von einem Fischzüchter. In den seltensten Fällen wird der Koch sich mit der Fliegenrute an den nächsten Bach stellen und versuchen, dort den Bedarf zu decken. Wenn er es doch täte, hättest du höchstwahrscheinlich an diesem Bach deutlich weniger wunderschöne Fangerlebnisse.

3. Fischwirtschaften streifen seltene Fische ab und gewinnen Laich zur Wiedereinbürgerung derselben. Du wirst die letzten atlantischen Störe kaum dazu bringen, von der französischen Atlantikküste zur deutschen Nordsee zu ziehen und dort ganz doll Liebe zu machen, damit ihre Nachkommen wieder den Rhein und die Elbe bevölkern. Und du wirst all die anderen Fische nicht davon abhalten können, den leckeren Störkaviar zu fressen und damit die Liebesbemühungen der gerade frisch zugezogenen Störe wieder zunichte zu machen.

Sind das genug Zusammenhänge?


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Pikebite schrieb:


> Welche Nahrungsproduktion ist eigentlich nicht gewinnorientiert?
> Arbeitet der Ökobauer oder Ökofischwirt für Luft und Liebe?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob es eine Versicherung gegen Fraßschäden von Kormoranen gibt, aber wenn es tatsächlich eine gibt, dann ist sie in Anbetracht der verursachten Schäden auf keinen Fall für nen Appel und ein Ei zu haben bzw. wird in besonders betroffenen Gebieten vielleicht gar nicht angeboten. Außerdem kann ein Versicherer auch Verträge von sich aus kündigen, wenn es hinsichtlich der Schäden zu heftig wird. Die Fischwirtschaft hat also tatsächlich ein Problem, das es in dieser Form früher nicht gab. Ich habe Verständnis dafür, wenn die Branche sich beschwert. Und ich fühle mich als Angler Fischzüchtern deutlich mehr verbunden als Vogelschützern.




Ich verteufle weder den Kormoran noch den Fischzüchter.

Ich wage es nur sehr stark zu bezweifeln, dass auch nur ein Fischzüchter sich über Kormorane aufregen würde, wenn dieser sich nur auf die Gewässer der Angler beschränken würde. Im Gegenteil die würden, ich schrieb es schon, dem Vogel ein Denkmal setzen, weil durch ihn der Verkauf von Besatzfischen steigt. 

Nicht zuletzt durch die Teichanlagen hat der Vogel seinen Weg hierhin gefunden. Eine Autobahn mit kostenlosen und wohlgefüllten Raststätten überall.

Nahrung, wie auch Holz kann man auch ohne Monokulturen gewinnorientiert und schonend betreiben. Unsere Altvorderen haben uns das Jahrzehntelang vorgemacht. Nur eben in jeweils kleinerem Rahmen.
Was heute noch an großen Unternehmen existiert, ist auf dem Rücken vieler Kleinbewirtschafter gewachsen. Von diesem Standpunkt aus betrachtet hat die moderne Agrarwirtschaft ( da kann man die Fischzucht dazuzählen) mehr Schaden angerichtet, mehr Steuergelder gefressen und mehr Menschen arbeitslos gemacht, als der Kormoran es jemals schaffen könnte. 

Es bleibt dabei. Die Krux ist nicht der Kormoran an sich, sondern die hervorragenden Lebensbedingungen die der Mensch ihm hier geschaffen hat. Und da man den Kormoran m.M. nach weder durch bejagung noch durch Eierklau oder sonstwas nachhaltig dezimieren kann, bleibt nur, ihm das Leben schwerer zu machen. Durch angepassten Besatz mit angepassten Arten in renaturierte Gewässer. 
Den Bestand zusammenfluchen hilft definitiv nicht.


----------



## Pikebite (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und da man den Kormoran m.M. nach weder durch bejagung noch durch Eierklau oder sonstwas nachhaltig dezimieren kann, bleibt nur, ihm das Leben schwerer zu machen. Durch angepassten Besatz mit angepassten Arten in renaturierte Gewässer.
> Den Bestand zusammenfluchen hilft definitiv nicht.



Nachhaltig dezimieren könnte man den Kormoran schon, darf man nur nicht.


----------



## DJTMichel (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Pikebite schrieb:


> ... darf man nur nicht.


 
habe ich da was falsch verstanden?



DJTMichel schrieb:


> PS: wer in *Niedersachsen* Probleme mit dem diesjährigen Vogel des Jahres (na ja, im Jahr 2009 war auch die Birke Baum des Jahres...) hat, sollte sich mit dieser Info an den zuständigen Jagdausübungsberechtigten wenden. In den übrigen Bundesländern muß die Gesetzeslage erfragt werden.


----------



## Zusser (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt durch die Teichanlagen hat der Vogel seinen Weg hierhin gefunden. Eine Autobahn mit kostenlosen und wohlgefüllten Raststätten überall.


Das ist vollkommen richtig.
Genauso war es mit dem Kartoffelkäfer: Erst der großflächige Anbau der Kartoffel hat ihm ermöglicht, sich aus Amerika kommend rasant über Europa zu verbreiten.
Als Kind habe ich die hübschen gelb-schwarzen Käferchen zu dutzenden gesammelt.
Heute sehe ich die nicht mehr. Weil die Bauern einen rigorosen und höchst erfolgreichen Ausrottungsfeldzug gegen die hübschen Insekten führen.
Mit den Haussperrlingen verhält es sich ähnlich. Erst der Siedlungsbau des Menschen hat es diesem Steppenvogel ermöglicht, sich so zu verbreiten wie es heute der Fall ist.
Solche Beispiele von erfolgreichen Kulturfolgern gibt es viele.
Saatkrähe, Taube, ...

Wir sollten uns nicht vorstellen, wir hätten hier in Mitteleuropa noch irgendwo eine natürliche Umgebung. Die gesamte Landschaft ist eine von Menschen gemachte 'Kulturlandschaft'.
Diese Landschaft kann man nicht sich selbst überlassen und darauf hoffen, die Natur würde es schon selbst richten.
Das würde nur dann funktionieren, wenn wir ALLE unsere Eingriffe in die Landschaft unterlassen würden. Und das ist nunmal nicht möglich. 
Deshalb müssen wir mit mehr oder weniger Sachverstand moderierend in die Natur eingreifen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nahrung, wie auch Holz kann man auch ohne Monokulturen gewinnorientiert und schonend betreiben. Unsere Altvorderen haben uns das Jahrzehntelang vorgemacht. Nur eben in jeweils kleinerem Rahmen.


In _viel _kleinerem Rahmen! Überleg mal, wieviel Arbeitskraft anno dunnemal zur Bewirtschaftung eines kleinen Bauernhofes nötig war. Die Bauersfamilie, etliche Kinder, die von klein an mitgearbeitet haben, dazu noch Knechte und Mägde.
Heute schafft es ein Vollzeiterwerbslandwirt, ein vielfaches der Fläche alleine zu bewirtschaften. Und einen wesentlich höheren Ertrag zu erwirtschaften. Die Frau (wenn vorhanden) arbeitet bestenfalls noch in Teilzeit mit.

Das ist halt Fluch und Segen der modernen, arbeitsteiligen Gesellschaftsordnung. Wir können uns Luxusprobleme wie den Kormoran oder Bioläden leisten, haben dafür aber nicht mehr die bäuerliche Idylle von 'früher'.

Sicher können deutsche Besserverdiener problemlos ihre Lebensmittel ausschließlich vom Biolandwirt beziehen, aber die Masse wird das nicht bezahlen können. Oder wollen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> [..] hat die moderne Agrarwirtschaft ( da kann man die Fischzucht dazuzählen) mehr Schaden angerichtet, mehr Steuergelder gefressen und mehr Menschen arbeitslos gemacht, [..]


Vollkommen richtig. Nur welche Art von Arbeit. Die wenigsten würden ihr Leben so führen wollen, wie vor 60 Jahren, da bin ich sicher.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> [..]Und da man den Kormoran m.M. nach weder durch bejagung noch durch Eierklau oder sonstwas nachhaltig dezimieren kann, bleibt nur, ihm das Leben schwerer zu machen. [..]


Nun ja, man *könnte *den Kormoran schon nach Belieben eindämmen. Wenn das politisch durchsetzbar wäre. Elstern werden ja auch die Nester ausgeschossen - mit solchen Methoden dürfte eine Kormorankolonie schnell der Vergangenheit angehören.
Solche rigorosen Methoden dürfen bei Kartoffelkäfern, Ratten und Hausmäusen angewendet werden, weil die keine Lobby haben. Sind halt 'anerkannte' Schädlinge.
In meinen Augen ist der Kormoran der größere Schädling als die Ratte - ich habe keine Ratten im Haus, dafür Kormorane am Wasser. Es hängt halt immer vom persönlichen Standpunkt ab. Ein Tier, das mich nicht betrifft, kann ich leicht für schützenswert halten. Vor Allem wenn es niedlich, schön oder interessant ist.


----------



## Jose (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Zusser schrieb:


> ...
> *In meinen Augen ist der Kormoran der größere Schädling als die Ratte* - ich habe keine Ratten im Haus, dafür Kormorane am Wasser...



hmmmh, irgendwie ein knick in der optik oder sogar blind, 
auf jeden fall ein anhänger des florian-prinzips.
fehlt einfach jede diskussionsgrundlage.

dann hätte ich noch einen kleinen einschub 
zum begriff "gewinnorientiert" wie er hier gebraucht wird, wo doch "profit-maximierung" gemeint ist.

maximierung hier erfordert minimierung dort,
...seien es konzerngewinne und niedriglöhne,
...seien es fischzuchten und kormorane.


----------



## strawinski (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Zusser schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns nicht vorstellen, wir hätten hier in Mitteleuropa noch irgendwo eine natürliche Umgebung. Die gesamte Landschaft ist eine von Menschen gemachte 'Kulturlandschaft'.
> Diese Landschaft kann man nicht sich selbst überlassen und darauf hoffen, die Natur würde es schon selbst richten.
> Das würde nur dann funktionieren, wenn wir ALLE unsere Eingriffe in die Landschaft unterlassen würden. Und das ist nunmal nicht möglich.
> Deshalb müssen wir mit mehr oder weniger Sachverstand moderierend in die Natur eingreifen.


 
Muß ich wiedersprechen.
Sieh mal nach Tschernobyl...Die Dörfer dort wurden ihrem Schicksal überlassen...also nicht abgerissen. Undwas passierte trotz Verstrahlung? Nach nur 20 Jahren hat die Natur mit Getier sich alles wieder einverleibt und man sieht nix mehr von Dörfern...
Die brauchen uns nicht, haben nie und werden auch nie.....
wir haben sie eh nur ruiniert


----------



## DJTMichel (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Zusser schrieb:


> Elstern werden ja auch die Nester ausgeschossen -


 

 @Zusser: wenn Du das selbst gesehen hast, warst Du Zeuge einer illegalen Handlung, die strafbar ist. 
*Falls nicht,* bitte ich Dich zukünftig derartige Behauptungen zu unterlassen. Übele Nachrede muß nicht sein.

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Zusser schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen richtig.
> Genauso war es mit dem Kartoffelkäfer: Erst der großflächige Anbau der Kartoffel hat ihm ermöglicht, sich aus Amerika kommend rasant über Europa zu verbreiten.
> Als Kind habe ich die hübschen gelb-schwarzen Käferchen zu dutzenden gesammelt.
> Heute sehe ich die nicht mehr. Weil die Bauern einen rigorosen und höchst erfolgreichen Ausrottungsfeldzug gegen die hübschen Insekten führen.
> ...




Ich fühle mich weitestgehend verstanden.|supergri#6

Nur die Schlußfolgerungen teile ich nicht ganz. 

Für mich gilt immer noch das Verursacherprinzip. Wenn z.B. mein Nachbar seine Abfälle rund um´s Haus verteilen würde, hätte er bald die Ratten da. 
Um die Ratten loszuwerden, kann er dann Gift streuen umd das Problem kurzfritig einzudämmen. Räumt er den Abfall aber nicht weg, sondern streut noch weiteren hinzu, sind bald die nächsten Ratten da. 

Es kann dann aber weder die Aufgabe des Steuerzahlers sein, das Gift zu bezahlen, die Entsorgung seines Abfalls zu finanzieren, noch ihm Schäden durch Rattenfraß irgendwo am Haus zu bezahlen. Auch würde ich mich nicht an den Zaun stellen und gemeinsam mit ihm auf die Ratten schimpfen. 


Die Bejagung des Kormorans als eindämmende Maßnahme halte ich für nicht erfolgsversprechend. Zum einen haben die Jäger nicht die geringste Veranlassung, teure Munition zu verballern für ein Wild, dass sie nicht mal verwerten können. Zum zweiten ist die Bejagung ziemlich schwierig, weil der Vogel nunmal nicht zu den dümmsten seiner Gattung zählt. 
Und zum dritten erstreckt sich das Verbreitungsgebiet des Kormorans über eine dermaßen große Fläche, dass Nachwanderer jede Eindämmung zu einem vorübergehenden Scheinerfolg geraten lassen.

Wie beim oben beschriebenen Rattenproblem hilft nur, den Viechern die Grundlage für ein Sorgenfreies Futterleben zu entziehen bzw. dieses so zu erschweren, dass größere Schäden nicht möglich sind. 

Dabei haben es die Teichwirte noch relativ ! einfach, weil sie Ihre Teche abspannen könnten. Kostet Geld, wäre aber machbar.
Die Angler mit Ihren Gewässern können dann nur zuschauen, wie der Kormoran sich Alternativen sucht. 
Wird den Teichbesitzern ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## Zusser (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Jose schrieb:


> hmmmh, irgendwie ein knick in der optik oder sogar blind,
> auf jeden fall ein anhänger des florian-prinzips.
> fehlt einfach jede diskussionsgrundlage.


Wenn ich deine Antwort lesen, merke ich dass ich mich unpräzise ausgedrückt habe.
"Aus meiner Sicht" bedeutet hier "subjektiv", die gebotene Objektivität ausblendend.

Ratten sind für mich in meinem Umfeld keine Schädlinge, weil es bei mir keine gibt. Andererseits habe Freunde meiner Kinder Ratten als Haustiere, ich selbst hatte zumindest deren Verwandte, die Mäuse als geschätzte Haustiere. Daraus folgt, ich mag Ratten.

Kormorane dagegen bedrohen mein persönliches Interesse, nähmlich möglichst optimales Angeln. Also mag ich sie nicht.

Natürlich ist mir klar, dass objektiv gesehen die Ratte durchaus ein gefährlicher Schädling ist, der dort wo er auftritt, bekämpft werden muss.
Genauso weiß ich, dass meine Sichtweise nicht die alleinseligmachende ist und andere Menschen den Kormoran faszinierend finden. Deshalb wäre ich dagegen (würde mich jemand fragen), den Kormoran völlig auszurotten. Auch wenn ich ihm persönlich nichts abgewinnen kann.

Genau dieses differnzierte Abwägen der egoistischen eigenen Interessen gegenüber objektiven Notwendigkeiten vermisse ich bei den professionellen Kormoranschützern.
Das wollte ich eigentlich ausdrücken.

Ich bin aber nach wie vor der Meinung, dass es sich beim Kormoran in der vom Menschen geschaffenen Kulturlandschaft - und nur diese haben wir hier in Mitteleuropa - um einen Schädling im Wortsinne handelt, der einer Regulierung bedarf.
Genau wie die Ratte.


----------



## Zusser (4. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



strawinski schrieb:


> Muß ich wiedersprechen.
> Sieh mal nach Tschernobyl...Die Dörfer dort wurden ihrem Schicksal überlassen...also nicht abgerissen. Undwas passierte trotz Verstrahlung? Nach nur 20 Jahren hat die Natur mit Getier sich alles wieder einverleibt und man sieht nix mehr von Dörfern...
> Die brauchen uns nicht, haben nie und werden auch nie.....
> wir haben sie eh nur ruiniert



In Tschernobyl gibt es aber keine Menschen mehr.
Selbstverständlich darf, kann und soll man eine Welt ohne Menschen der Natur überlassen, ohne einzugreifen.

Dummerweise gibt es in Mitteleurapa aber noch Menschen - und mit Verlaub - ich möchte gerne hierbleiben und meine Umgebunge m in verschiedener Weise nutzen:
Ich möchtein Haus hier haben, möchte auf Straßen mit dem Auto fahren, möchte landwirtschaftliche Erzeugnisse essen. Ausserdem möchte ich Angeln und ganz allgemein die Natur genießen.
Auch wenn die Natur nicht wirklich 'natürlich' ist, weil sie von unseren Vorfahren in den letzten 800 Jahren so gestaltet wurde, wie wir sie jetzt haben.


----------



## strawinski (5. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

ich weiß Zuser, war auch nur so ne Anregung....
das blöde ist ja, wenn man die Sichtweise ändert folgendes...
Viele sagen den Spruch "Ich fahre in die Natur" Aber man lebt in der Natur, nur hat man sie zubetoniert...Merken tut man dies lerder nicht mehr. und wenn einer im Wald lebt, ist er merkwürdig....ein Outlaw..ist doch skuril oder?
angeln mit permanenten Fahrbahngeräuschen, Menschengeplärre und hundegebell ist der pure witz....oft jedoch realität...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. September 2010)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Zusser schrieb:


> Ratten sind für mich in meinem Umfeld keine Schädlinge, weil es bei mir keine gibt. Andererseits habe Freunde meiner Kinder Ratten als Haustiere, ich selbst hatte zumindest deren Verwandte, die Mäuse als geschätzte Haustiere. Daraus folgt, ich mag Ratten.
> 
> Kormorane dagegen bedrohen mein persönliches Interesse, nähmlich möglichst optimales Angeln. Also mag ich sie nicht.
> 
> ...


 

Muss man einem Tier unbedingt "etwas abgewinnen", was ja nichts anderes bedeutet, als einen Nutzen aus dessen Existenz zu ziehen, um es zu tolerieren? Von "Mögen" spreche ich ja gar nicht. Der Kormoran ist _einfach da_, weil er in diese Welt gehört, unabhängig von der Populationsstärke und Verbreitung und vor allem unabhängig vom Nutzen für den Menschen. Wir reden und reden über Artenvielfalt, die millionenfachen Geheimnisse des tropischen Regenwaldes, das stündliche globale Aussterben ganzer Arten (für immer!) und dann jammern wir über den Kormoran?

Ich befische Gewässer mit großen Winterkolonien des Kormorans. Diese Gewässer werden allesamt nicht oder nur sehr spärlich besetzt. Und eine, wie du es genannt hast, "optimale" Fischerei ist für mich durchaus möglich. Mal ein Zander, mal ein Hecht, Barsche, mal Schneider...
Was bedeutet diese optimale Fischerei? Doch nur, in einem Gewässer mit möglichst hoher Bestandsdichte zu fischen und meinen Spaß zu haben. Dabei bilde ich mir ein, dass die von mir besuchten Gewässer schon sehr gut sind. Wollte ich es noch optimaler haben, müsste ich ins Wolgadelta auswandern. Und ganz ehrlich: Ist mir doch wurscht, ob ich im Jahr 5 Zander weniger fange, nur weil der Kormoran sich seinen Teil nimmt. "Optimal" ist ein Begriff, mit dem ich in diesem Zusammenhang nichts anfangen kann.

Klar gibt es auch andere Gewässer, kleine Bäche und Seen, die nahezu komplett leergefressen wurden. Ebenso klar, dass der Mensch dort in irgendeiner Form regulierend eingreifen sollte. Aber doch bitte unemotionaler. Dammwild muss, soweit ich informiert bin, ebenfalls kurz gehalten werden, damit der Wald überhaupt eine Chance hat zu wachsen. Und so viele Bären und Wölfe gibts ja nicht mehr. Also muss der Mensch schießen. Aber deswegen ist das Reh doch kein "Schädling", das sind doch Begriffe aus den 50er und 60ern, als ja gar keine Gedanken an die Zusammenhänge der Umwelt verschwendet wurden. Mit dem Kormoran ist es doch dasselbe. Frag ihn mal, ob er sich als "Schädling" sieht...
Genau dieser Begriff war schon immer die einzige Legimitation, Arten auszurotten. Und ausrotten heißt tatsächlich, unwiederbringbar verloren. Das wünsche ich nichtmal dem Kormoran. 

Das einzige Vieh, bei dem ich schon lange grübel, welchen ökologischen Sinn es haben soll, ist die Zecke...|supergri


----------



## perikles (3. Mai 2012)

*Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Servus leute,
ich net bin ich auf diese videos gestossen,
herrlich, kann mich nicht satt genug daran sehen, warum können wir in deutschland nicht so jagen?im gedanken sehe ich mich mit der schrottflinte ins vogelschutzgebiet  rudern und innerhalb  weniger wochen die ganze kormorankolonie  vernichten^ lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSbREJ_QC2Y&feature=channel&list=UL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbnt08MrCaY&feature=relmfu


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMhA7K4V87o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8L9oPFzCIM&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

So sinnvoll eine Bejagung in vielen Gebieten auch sein wird: 
Die Vögel mit Schrot zu beballern und irgendwo, in vielen Fällen noch lebend, in den Klippen oder im Meer verrecken zu lassen, finde ich jetzt nicht so geil. Das wird doch auch anders gehen.  |znaika:


----------



## perikles (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

ich glaube, wenn man die richtige munition benützt und in der richtigen entfernung auf die vögel schiesst, wird das sog. leid auf das minimum beschränkt, wenn man einen vogel in der brust richtung hals trifft, reicht eine schrottkugel und die sache ist vorbei, bei ratten und kakerlaken oder kartoffelkäfern machen sich die leute auch keine gedanken über das leid^^ ich bin der überzeugung, das bei diesen videos das leid der vögel ziemlich gering gehalten wird, saubere klare hits mit zweiten folgeschuss und die sache ist eindeutig vorbei


----------



## Schneidi (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Also kormorane mir einer schrotgröße von 3 mm zu bejagen auf entfernungen bis 30 meter sind völlig weidgerecht, jedoch steht der kormoran nicht unter dem jagdrecht, sondern unter dem naturschutzrecht. Es gibt aber gebiete in denen der kormoran bejagt werden darf (kormoranverordnung). Ähnlich gehandhabt wird das auch mit krähen.


----------



## zander-ralf (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

*Schön dumm, die Kormorane nicht einzusammeln!*

Wer schon einmal geräucherte Kormoranbrust gegessen hat wird mir recht geben. Eine Delikatesse!!!
Es gibt sogar hier im Net sehr gute Rezepte. Eine geschossene Ente lässt ein Jäger ja auch nicht im Wasser vergammeln. 
Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, dass dieser leckere Vogel so ein Problem geworden ist.
Mit einem Boot könnte man die Beute doch gut einsammeln.

Ps.: Die Wortwahl einigen "Experten" ist für Sportangler natürlich extradoof, aber wahrscheinlich nur aus Wut entstanden. Doch haltet Euch bitte zurück. Haben wir nicht schon genug mit Tierquälervorwürfen zu tun?   

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Lucutus (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



perikles schrieb:


> Servus leute,
> ich net bin ich auf diese videos gestossen,
> herrlich, kann mich nicht satt genug daran sehen, warum können wir in deutschland nicht so jagen?im gedanken sehe ich mich mit der schrottflinte ins vogelschutzgebiet zu rudern und innerhalb  weniger wochen die ganze kormorankolonie zu vernichten^ lol



Ich finde deine Wortwahl ziemlich übel !#q
Aus Spaß Tiere zu töten ist echt arm! 

Kauf Dir lieber nen aktuellen Ego Shooter, da kannst Du Dich abreagieren !


----------



## perikles (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Lucutus schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Wortwahl ziemlich übel !#q
> Aus Spaß Tiere zu töten ist echt arm!
> 
> Kauf Dir lieber nen aktuellen Ego Shooter, da kannst Du Dich abreagieren !



ich würde sie nicht aus spass töten#q#q, sondern um eines fischereischädlings herr zu werden   gott sei dank bin ich nicht schwach gesalzen


----------



## Lucutus (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



perikles schrieb:


> ... kann mich nicht satt genug daran sehen, warum können wir in deutschland nicht so jagen?im gedanken sehe ich mich mit der schrottflinte ins vogelschutzgebiet  rudern und innerhalb  weniger wochen die ganze kormorankolonie  vernichten^ lol




|sagnix|peinlich


----------



## LOCHI (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Find ich gut!


----------



## perikles (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Lucutus schrieb:


> |sagnix|peinlich


lol^^ na da habe ich mal wieder einen richtigen pol. korrekten getroffen


----------



## bobbl (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Wenn man so ein Massentöten "herrlich" findet, dann ist irgendwas falsch gelaufen.


----------



## Pippa (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



bobbl schrieb:


> Wenn man so ein Massentöten "herrlich" findet, dann ist irgendwas falsch gelaufen.



Seh ich ähnlich. Ursprung seiner Wahnvorstellungen wird der Neid sein. Kormorane sind nunmal die besseren Angler :g
Aber solange der TE nur mit seiner [Zitat:] Schrottflinte loszieht, bleiben uns weitere YouTube-Metzeleien erspart


----------



## perikles (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



bobbl schrieb:


> Wenn man so ein Massentöten "herrlich" findet, dann ist irgendwas falsch gelaufen.



nein es ist vieles richtig gelaufen^^ aber ich weiss, die pazifistische alt-68er erziehung die seit 40 jahren herrscht, hat viele rosa-glücksbärchen utopisten und gutmenschen erschaffen, dieser devote-ja-sagende zeitgeist ist das übel des 21.jahrhunderts in der BRD, ich bin weder pazifist noch ein gutmensch, ich sehe die dinge real und breche auch moralisch nicht zusammen bei ein paar abgeschossenen vögeln, oder bei zitaten die etwas gesalzener sind, 
wir deutsche sind in vielen punkten verweichlicht und weinerlich geworden, wenn so ein video und meine kommentare so ein geheule auslösen können,#h#h#h#h 
rettet die heuler ^^ :m:m

ps: und bitte jetzt keine hasserfüllten wütenden sarkastische beiträge^^


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



> Wer schon einmal geräucherte Kormoranbrust gegessen hat wird mir recht geben. Eine Delikatesse!!!
> Es gibt sogar hier im Net sehr gute Rezepte. Eine geschossene Ente lässt ein Jäger ja auch nicht im Wasser vergammeln.


@Zander-ralf
So etwas hört man hier des öfteren und zumeist von Leuten die nicht selbst schon in den Genuss von Kormoranfleisch gekommen sind!
Ich habe selbst schon Kormoran probiert und zwar genau zweimal.
Beim ersten mal einfach gebraten in der Pfanne und weil es gräßlich schmeckte, beim zweiten mal, vorher drei Tage in Buttermilch eingelegt, dies war genau so widerlich!
Der Vogel schmeckt einfach fischig und leicht tranig und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der auch nach dem Räuchern, immer noch diesen "Grundgeschmack" hat!
Ich habe schon so einige Exotische Fleischgerichte probiert, so z.B. auch Bläßhuhn, Fischreiher und auch mal einen Haubentaucher, diese Vögel gehen geschmacklich alle in die selbe Richtung, nämlich fischig und tranig!



> wir deutsche sind in vielen punkten verweichlicht und weinerlich  geworden, wenn so ein video und meine kommentare so ein geheule auslösen  können


@Perikles
Von diesen Typen gibt es inzwischen reichlich, im AB zeigen sie zudem noch häufig ausgeprägte C&R Tendenzen.
Ich glaube, dass viele der Jungs von alleinerziehenden Müttern und ihren grün angehauchten Lehrern geprägt wurden!
Inzwischen sind es ernst zu nehmende Mehrheiten, welche uns in Zusammenhang mit dem Fukushima-Schock, sogar wie hier in BW, einen grünen Ministerpräsidenten beschehrt haben!
Ich habe schon Angst vor der nächsten Bundestagswahl!

Jürgen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

@ Perikles, informier dich mal hier über die Kormoranpopulation, dann wirst du feststellen, dass es relativ sinnlos ist diese zu bejagen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass viele der Jungs von alleinerziehenden Müttern und ihren grün angehauchten Lehrern geprägt wurden!



Teppichtasche und Körneruli 

Was den Verzehr von exotischem Wassergeflügel angeht, wenn Kormoran so schmeckt wie z.B. ein Schwan, dann gute Nacht.#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> @ Perikles, informier dich mal hier über die Kormoranpopulation, dann wirst du feststellen, dass es relativ sinnlos ist diese zu bejagen.



Aber immer noch besser als der komplette Schutz...

Zum Rest, alles verweichlichte Stadtkinder.... die Milch kommt aus der Tüte und das Schnitzel aus der Tiefkühltruhe #q


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Naja, mal wieder wird die C&R Geschichte verallgemeinert, gibt ja auch welche die es praktizieren und nichts sagen wenn mal ein Fisch mitkommt.

Naja zum Schutz, bzw dem Titel Vogel des Jahres erspar ich mir mal ein Kommentar..


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



> Was das den Verzehr von exotischem Wassergeflügel angeht, wenn Kormoran so schmeckt wie z.B. ein Schwan, dann gute Nacht.#h


Schwan hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber gehört, dass man sie nur möglichst jung essen kann und dann auch "einlegt"!
Der Verzehr von Jungvögeln macht auch daher Sinn, weil man die in Einehe lebenden Altvögel doch in Ruhe lassen sollte, da falls nur einer des Paares erlegt wird, der "Andere" noch lange (u.Umständen, Jahre) nach seinem Partner sucht!
An den spätmittelalterlichen Höfen war der Schwan, wie auch der Pfau, eigentlich nur ein Prestigegericht, welches den Reichtum des (adeligen) Gastgebers hervorheben sollte und wurde zumeist gar nicht gegessen, weil er wohl nicht besonders wohlschmeckend sein soll!

Jürgen


----------



## basslawine (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> An den spätmittelalterlichen Höffen war der Schwan, wie auch der Pfau, eigentlich nur ein Prestigegericht, welches den Reichtum des (adeligen) Gastgebers hervorheben sollte und wurde zumeist gar nicht gegessen, weil er wohl nicht besonders wohlschmeckend sein soll!
> 
> Jürgen



Das ist meines Wissens nach in England immer noch so, da hat vor ein paar Jahren jemand mal einen Schwan verspeist, datt darf aber nur die Queen nebst Anhang und es gab einen Eklat.
Ich glaube allerdings, dass Lizzy ihr Vorrecht nicht in Anspruch nimmt!
Obwohl mit ordentlich Worcester Sauce....

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/33030-swan-eating-man-protests-queen

Gruss Marco


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Von diesen Typen gibt es inzwischen reichlich, im AB zeigen sie zudem noch häufig ausgeprägte C&R Tendenzen.
> Ich glaube, dass viele der Jungs von alleinerziehenden Müttern und ihren grün angehauchten Lehrern geprägt wurden!





Jürgen.#6

Es ist doch so, dass eine Spezies die andere tötet und der Mensch tötet sie allesamt.
Er(alle!) ist also der allerletzte , der sich als moralisch korrektes, schützendes Individuum darstellen darf(Schützer aller Art)!

Man sollte in der kindlichen Erziehung den Großteil Liebe durch harte Realität ersetzen, z.B. Besichtigungen von Tierfarmen und -mastbetrieben, Schlachtereien und Jagden.
Das würde eine normale Einstellung zu der Fauna fördern, die sich unter uns in der Nahrungskette befindet.


----------



## hans albers (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

o man  ..

bitte schnell zumachen dat ding hier

grünen-pauschalisiererei,archaische jagdbeschreibung
+grenzwertige bilder

naja  "image pflege" sieht anders aus.|kopfkrat

greetz
lars


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



> The bird he ate was found dead on a West Country farm. He was not arrested.
> Read more: http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/33030-swan-eating-man-protests-queen#ixzz1tteulkVT
> ​



Na dann guten Apetitt, mir graut es ja vor wenig, aber einen tot aufgefundenen Vogel essen, nur wenn es sonst nichts mehr gibt!

Jürgen


----------



## Lautertaler (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



perikles schrieb:


> nein es ist vieles richtig gelaufen^^ aber ich weiss, die pazifistische alt-68er erziehung die seit 40 jahren herrscht, hat viele rosa-glücksbärchen utopisten und gutmenschen erschaffen, dieser devote-ja-sagende zeitgeist ist das übel des 21.jahrhunderts in der BRD, ich bin weder pazifist noch ein gutmensch, ich sehe die dinge real und breche auch moralisch nicht zusammen bei ein paar abgeschossenen vögeln, oder bei zitaten die etwas gesalzener sind,
> wir deutsche sind in vielen punkten verweichlicht und weinerlich geworden, wenn so ein video und meine kommentare so ein geheule auslösen können,#h#h#h#h
> rettet die heuler ^^ :m:m
> 
> ps: und bitte jetzt keine hasserfüllten wütenden sarkastische beiträge^^





:m:m:m:m:m:m:

Du sprichst Mir aus dem Herzen!!!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



> naja  "image pflege" sieht anders aus.|kopfkrat



@hans albers

Ich muss mein Image nicht pflegen und dass der Angler ist ohnehin verkorkst!
Und an dem verkorksten Image der Angler, sind die ganzen "weichgespülten" Typen, die ganz weit weg von natürlichen Zusammenhängen, ihre weltverbessernde Philosophie pflegen, nicht gerade unbeteiligt!
Dazu sind wir hier in der "Laberecke" des AB's und daher passen solche Themen und deren Abschweifung sehr gut hierhin!
Warum also das Thema schließen, nur weils unbequem ist?

Aber noch etwas zum eigentlichen Thema.
Es gibt weitaus elegantere Lösungen zum Kormoranproblem, als die Bejagung, wobei keinem Vogel eine Feder gekrümmt werden muss!
Es ist recht einfach bei einem Koloniebrüter, an deren Nachwuchs zu gehen und die Eier z.B. unfruchtbar zu machen, oder wie vor ein paar Jahren am Bodensee geschehen, in einer frostigen Frühlingsnacht die Altvögel vor ihren Nestern zu scheuchen, um deren Eier abkühlen zu lassen.
Aber selbst bei solchen "weichgespülten" Methoden, wird von Seiten der Vogelschützer über die Reduzierung ihres Galeonsgeflügels rumgeheult!

Jürgen


----------



## hans albers (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

naja kann man sich drüber streiten

was "weichgespülte typen" oder "archaische anglergesellen" 
dazu beitragen.

bei der wortwahl im eingangspost.. nee danke

und ich bin froh ,dass in einigen postionen die grünen sitzen,
is mir tausendmal lieber als die lahmärsche von schwarz/gelb...


gretez
lars


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



> und ich bin froh ,dass in einigen postionen die grünen sitzen,



Na vielleicht darfst du dafür in ein paar Jahren zuschauen, wenn die Kormorane eifrig jagen und du deine Angelruten im Schrank stehen hast, weil du nicht mehr Angeln darfst!

jürgen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Man ist weichgespült wenn man es nicht in Ordnung findet, sich an Jadgvideos zu ergötzen, alles klar!


----------



## hans albers (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

....#6


----------



## daci7 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Verweichlichte Kommentare von Bambi-Fans sind mir genauso zuwieder wie undifferenzierende Anhänger einer Redneck-Mentalität oder hochintelligente Kommentare aus der Lila-Milka-Kuh-Ecke ...

Kormorane sind* in manchen Gegenden* Schädlinge und sollten daher auch wie solche beahndelt werden. Wenn ich aber bei mir am See (Wir haben *kein* Kormoranproblem) höre wie Leute "den schwarzen Fischtod" abknallen wollen der da grade sitzt muss ich mir nur an den Kopp packen.

Ratten im Haus oder auf dem Hof werden natürlich bekämpft und bei jeder Möglichkeit und mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln dezimiert - kein Mensch wäre aber so dumm in den Wald zu gehen um Rattenfallen aufzustellen oder Gift zu streuen ... 

:m


----------



## jkc (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



daci7 schrieb:


> ...- kein Mensch wäre aber so dumm in den Wald zu gehen um Rattenfallen aufzustellen oder Gift zu streuen ...
> 
> :m



Oh oh, habe da einen entsprechenden Thread im Hinterkopf.#q
Soll ich ihn suchen.:m

Grüße JK

Edit: Bitteschön: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1803511&postcount=123


----------



## andi3 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Habt ihr mal in letzter Zeit das Video gesehen ,wo  ein Seeadlerpäärchen über eine Kormoran Kolonie herfällt, genau das ist es, was fehlt. Würde es vernünftige Prädatoren geben, müsste man diese Tiere nicht abknallen.

Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass sich so ein Bestand auch von selbst regulieren kann, zu wenig Nahrung = keine großen Bruterfolge usw. also durch innerartliche Konkurenz. Das ist nur problematisch, wenn sich so eine Kolonie an einem schönen Angelrevier breit macht...

Ich bin der Meinung ,dass man die verstärkte Vermehrung auch anders regulieren kann ,als durch abschießen (denn das ist, wenn man das Tier nicht irgentwie verwenden kann)eine Verschwendung.
ALso durch wie die bereits erwähnte "Geburtenkontrolle", was übrigens auch bei Stadttauben wunderbar funktioniert.

Btw: Für die jenigen die jetzt denken weichgespültes Stadtkind:  Gehe jedes Jahr im Winter gerne als Treiber auf Treibjagden mit.


----------



## daci7 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



jkc schrieb:


> Edit: Bitteschön: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1803511&postcount=123



ó_Ò Ich trete sofort von meiner Meinung zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil: Es gibt nichts das es nicht gibt.
#q


----------



## gründler (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Worum geht es hier#c

Zappelt nicht,blutet nicht,Plastik auf,rein in die Pfanne,kein gedanken verschwendet an das wie wo warum.

Also wie immer halt,hat sich also nix geändert......Na dann weiter machen.

|rolleyes


#h


----------



## Andreas25 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



perikles schrieb:


> Servus leute,
> ich net bin ich auf diese videos gestossen,
> herrlich, kann mich nicht satt genug daran sehen, warum können wir in deutschland nicht so jagen?im gedanken sehe ich mich mit der schrottflinte ins vogelschutzgebiet  rudern und innerhalb  weniger wochen die ganze kormorankolonie  vernichten^ lol
> ]


Warum genau kannst du dich an dem Video nicht sattsehen?
Ich finde toll dass einige hier mal wieder so krass Realistisch sind und die Erkenntniss gewonnen haben das Tiere sterben müssen wenn man sie essen will und das auch Kormoranblut nicht aus rosa Blüten und kleinen Kätzchen besteht. Wenn ich ein Tier töte, sei es eigenhändig, indirekt durch den Verzehr oder nur durch meine Existenz muss ich das so akzeptieren und brauche mich im Nachhinein nicht als krass toll aufspielen nur weil ein paar Heuler im Jahr aus der Nordsee gefischt und anschliesend aufgepäppelt werden nur weil sie lieb und nett aussehen. Nur gibt es einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zwischen töten als Mittel zum Zweck und dem empfinden von Freude am Leid anderer Lebewesen. Und wenn ich mir dein Eingangspost ansehe Gewinne ich zwangsläufig denn Eindruck das du es witzig findest wenn die Kormorane in dem Video getötet werden. Und das finde ich nicht toll, ergötzlich und sonst noch was.


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jürgen.#6
> 
> Es ist doch so, dass eine Spezies die andere tötet und der Mensch tötet sie allesamt.
> Er(alle!) ist also der allerletzte , der sich als moralisch korrektes, schützendes Individuum darstellen darf(Schützer aller Art)!
> ...



Was für eine gequirrlte Schei**, tut mir leid aber das ist sowas von fehlgeleitet. wenn die kinder durch schlachthöfe geführt werden würden, hätten diese ein trauma. vermutlich würden sie so wenigstens lernen, dass massentierzucht eine absolute katastrophe ist und man mit etwas verstand darauf achtet von wo man seine nahrung  bezieht! einigen fehlt es hier vermutlich an "liebe bei der elterlichen erziehung"! normal ist diese "Einstellung zur fauna" keinesfalls! und die entwicklung einer gesellschaft erkennt man immernoch am umgang mit den tieren bzw. dem respekt vor der natur- und der fehlt hier so manchem, aber das spiegelt die gesellschaft wieder (ebenso wie gewisse fotoalben).
Ich bin für die dezemierung der Kormorane, aber weil man jagdvideos nicht gut heißt, in denen die tiere nach dem abschuss nicht mal beseitigt werden, dann ist man ja gleich ein hippi! daumen nach unten für so viel engstirnigkeit!


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Aalredl schrieb:


> und *die entwicklung einer gesellschaft erkennt man immernoch am umgang mit den tieren* bzw. dem respekt vor der natur- und der fehlt hier so manchem, aber das spiegelt die gesellschaft wieder (ebenso wie gewisse fotoalben).



Genau das ist gequirlte PE*A -Kacke !!!!!#6

Die "Entwicklung einer Gesellschaft" erkennt an vielen Faktoren aber nicht (und schon gar nicht nur) am Umgang mit Tieren.
Die Gesellschaft entwickelt unnatürlich und zwar durch genau solchen Blödsinn, wie ihn PE*A und du verbreiten.
Tiere bleiben Tiere und und sind nicht Freunde, gleichberechtigte Mitbürger o.ä.!

Respekt vor Kreatur und Natur hat nix mit den pseudomoralinen Spüli-Gequatsche zu tun!#d


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Petra lasse ich außen vor- über deren methoden und politik brauch ich gar nicht reden. nur sollte manch einer seinen verstand ab und zu auch mal nutzen und nicht son "Blödsinn" (Zitat deinerseits) wie du gern von dir lässt in die welt setzen. Denn Moral und Respekt zeigen deine äußerungen nur sehr selten!
Aber wie gesagt ich bin in deinen Augen sowieso nur ein hippinachkömmling, weil ich Massentierzucht verurteile? Weil ich der Meinung bin, dass die geschossenen Kormorane eingesammelt werden sollten? Lächerlich #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Aalredl schrieb:


> wenn die kinder durch schlachthöfe geführt werden würden, hätten diese ein trauma.



Sicherlich, aber nur kurz. Und zwar bis sie die Notwendigkeit von Schlachtungen verstanden haben.
Also zurück zur Normalität und weg vom Tiere-sind-die-besseren-Menschen-Disneyfilm-Gesülze.:g



Aalredl schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt ich bin in deinen Augen sowieso nur ein hippinachkömmling



Kann mich nicht dran erinnern, sowas gesagt zu haben.



Aalredl schrieb:


> daumen nach unten für so viel engstirnigkeit!



Die Engstirnigkeit ist ganz bei dir.
Du meinst ja, dass naturverbundene und natürlich(im besten Sinne von Natürlichkeit) denkende Menschen falsch liegen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sicherlich, aber nur kurz. Und zwar bis sie die Notwendigkeit von Schlachtungen verstanden haben.


sicher nur kurz... sowas hat man auch ganz schnell wieder vergessen als kind. ironie aus.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also zurück zur Normalität und weg vom Tiere-sind-die-besseren-Menschen-Disneyfilm-Gesülze.:g


Deine Normalität und Realität von der du sprichst würde ich gern sehen. 
Bleibe Realistisch und schau dir doch an was der Mensch mit dem Planeten macht. Ich brauche nur ans Wasser gehn und mir die Ufer anschauen...

Mein Standpunkt brauche ich aber auch nicht weiter auslegen. Werde mich da nicht weiter äußern


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Aalredl schrieb:


> sicher nur kurz... sowas hat man auch ganz schnell wieder vergessen als kind. ironie aus.



Wie hätte die ach so traumatisierte Menschheit bloß bis heute überlebt wenn das so tragisch wäre Tiere zu töten?



Aalredl schrieb:


> Bleibe Realistisch und schau dir doch an was der Mensch mit dem Planeten macht. Ich brauche nur ans Wasser gehn und mir die Ufer anschauen...



Völlig am Thema vorbei....


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie hätte die ach so traumatisierte Menschheit bloß bis heute überlebt wenn das so tragisch wäre Tiere zu töten?
> 
> 
> 
> Völlig am Thema vorbei....



Ja vor allem Menschen die in den "schlauchthäusern" vor 3500 jahren ihre Kinder großgezogen haben, die hochentwickelten kulturen mit ihrem unglaublich wertvollem nahrungsangebot...


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Ja vor allem Menschen die in den "schlauchthäusern" vor 3500 jahren ihre Kinder großgezogen haben, die hochentwickelten kulturen mit ihrem unglaublich wertvollem nahrungsangebot...




|muahah:

Der war fast gut.:m

Die Menschen mussten selbst schlachten um zu überleben und auch Kinder mussten mit anpacken. Sowas gibt es auch heute noch und diese Menschen leben natürlich. 
Jetzt verstanden?
Nix SB-verpacktes anonymes Alibifleisch!:g

Aber wir kommen mit deinen Spitzfindigkeiten vom Hundertsten ins Tausendste und völlig vom Thema ab....


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Es ist völlig richtig, dass in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft die Einstellung zum Töten von Tieren völlig aus den Angeln geraten ist.

Das betrifft aber nicht nur diejenigen, die der PETA nahestehen, sondern auch diejenigen, die sich ein ganz normales Jagdvideo nicht anschauen können, ohne dabei in sabbernde Haßtiraden auf die gejagten Tiere verfallen.

Ob Grundel oder Kormoran, beide haben ein Recht auf Leben. Und wenn sich der Mensch aus guten Gründen entschließt, dieses Recht zu nehmen, dann hat das mit dem dazu gehörigen Respekt zu geschehen.


Mir sind jedenfalls beide, die Peta Fraktion wie auch die Haßtiradisten, äußerst suspekt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mir sind jedenfalls beide, die Peta Fraktion wie auch die Haßtiradisten, äußerst suspekt.



Japp.

Ich behandle Natur und Kreatur mit dem gebotenen Respekt und habe überhaupt kein Problem damit, das Leben eines Tieres zu beenden um es sinnvoll zu verwerten.

Nerven tun einzig die missionierenden Tierschützer und besonders -rechtler.


----------



## Andreas25 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist völlig richtig, dass in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft die Einstellung zum Töten von Tieren völlig aus den Angeln geraten ist.
> 
> Das betrifft aber nicht nur diejenigen, die der PETA nahestehen, sondern auch diejenigen, die sich ein ganz normales Jagdvideo nicht anschauen können, ohne dabei in sabbernde Haßtiraden auf die gejagten Tiere verfallen.
> 
> ...



|good:
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nerven tun einzig die missionierenden Tierschützer und besonders -rechtler.




Von denen hat hier aber keiner  geschrieben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Ne nur andere Heilsbringer mit der einzigen Wahrheit.


----------



## zander-ralf (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Nur Kormorane die Mastforellen gefressen haben schmecken nach "Forellifutter". Die Brüder in den Filmen, und um die geht es, werden garantiert schmecken.
Bei uns, an der Küste, schmecken die Vögel auch (fast) immer. Wenn man natürlich einen "schwarzen Opa" verspeist wird der wohl nicht gerade munden. Es kaut aber ja auch niemand eine 10 jährige Gans!? Die schmeckt wahrscheinlich auch wie Knüppel auf die Birne! :m
Die jungen Kormorane haben gutes, dunkles Fleisch (ähnlich wie Strauss), colesterinfrei, kein (kaum) Antibiotika und *gar nicht* tranig. 
Ich kann das bestätigen, weil ich das Fleisch schon mindestens zehnmal gegessen habe.
Wenn so ein Vogel allerdings schon aus der Schusswunde mufft sollte man ihn natürlich nicht im 5 Gänge Menü servieren sondern entsorgen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ne nur andere Heilsbringer mit der einzigen Wahrheit.





Naja Anfangs hat man ja nicht über die Videos geschimpft, sondern um die Ansichtsweise des TE`s. Und diese sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht so ausfallen, an den Videos ist nichts verwerflich, aber die Äußerungen "man könne sich nicht sattsehen" definitiv schon. Das hat dann auch rein gar nichts mit verweichlicht zu tun oder mit  Leuten aus der C&R Fraktion,die hier übrigends auch wieder alle in einen Topf geworfen werden. 

Aber schön das man gleich als verweichlicht und den Grünen zugeschoben werd wenn man die Ansicht nicht teilt das diese Videos "geil" sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Naja Anfangs hat man ja nicht über die Videos geschimpft, sondern um die Ansichtsweise des TE`s.



Nur wieso zitierst du dazu mich?
Ich hab darüber noch gar nichts geschrieben aber gut wenn du willst, sag ich meine Meinung darüber.:m



perikles schrieb:


> herrlich, kann mich nicht satt genug daran sehen




Dass es zuviele Kormorane gibt, ist eine Tatsache.
Und dass sie dezimiert werden müssen, daran besteht wohl kein Zweifel.

Wenn der TE das nun gut findet und sich nicht satt sehen kann, ist *mir *das ebenso schnuppe als wenn jemand darüber sein Hemd vollheult als würde Bambi zum zweiten Mal erschossen.

Was ich damit sagen will, ist dass Gefühle wie Freude, Abscheu und alle anderen ganz persönliche Empfindungen sind, die gar nicht gleich sein müssen oder können weil eben individuell - und sogar vollkommen egal sind - weil sie mit den Fakten gar nichts zu tun haben.

Also ich finde das, wie ich das finde!
Aber vor allem versuche ich nicht andere davon zu überzeugen, meine Empfindungen zu teilen.
|wavey:


----------



## hans albers (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



> st *mir *das ebenso schnuppe als wenn jemand darüber sein Hemd vollheult als würde Bambi zum zweiten Mal erschossen.


ist ja schön , dass dir das schnuppe ist..  

mir passt allerdings wie gesagt die wortwahl des 
threaderstellers nicht in den kram, ..meine meinung

es ist eine sache die kormoranzahl sinnvoll zu dezimieren
aber "aufgeilen" (und der eindruck ensteht leider)
am abschuss der vögel  und deren tod finde ich
ne miese nummer, wenn es denn so gemeint ist ,
wie es rüberkommt.

und das hat ,wie einige hier auch gern ma 
pauschalisieren ,NICHTS mit 68 er generation, grüne 
und weichspüler zu tun.

echt armselig, einige kommentare hier zu lesen.

greetz
lars


----------



## daci7 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Leute - es geht hier immernoch um ein paar blöde Videos.

@ Professore Doktore Tinca:
Ja, leider ist es den meisten Menschen mittlerweile nicht mehr vergönnt  in einer naturnahen Umgebung aufzuwachsen und Tierhaltung und -nutzung  selbst mitzuerleben. Trotzdem muss ich wiedersprechen - den Entwicklungsstand einer Gesellschaft kann man (mMn) allerdings sehr wohl an dem Umgang ebendieser mit den ihr unterlegenen Kreaturen ablesen (Mensch und Tier). Das heißt *nicht*, dass Fleischesser unterentwickelt sind sondern hat etwas mit "Respekt" zu tun. Und dazu gehört eben auch mal Tiere zu töten. 

@ hans-albers: Wir verheddern uns hier - beim Angeln ist es doch auch OK, wenn man sich über den Drill freut - oder nicht? Ist das schauen von Angelvideos nicht OK?

PS: Ob die Tiere eingesammelt werden sieht man doch einfach nicht - kann doch sein?! Bei dem letzten sieht man doch auchnoch die große schwarze Tüte ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



daci7 schrieb:


> hat etwas mit "Respekt" zu tun. Und dazu gehört eben auch mal Tiere zu töten.



Hab ick doch jesacht....|supergri#h




mir selbst schrieb:


> Ich behandle Natur und Kreatur mit dem gebotenen Respekt und habe  überhaupt kein Problem damit, das Leben eines Tieres zu beenden um es  sinnvoll zu verwerten.


----------



## daci7 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab ick doch jesacht....|supergri#h



Vielleicht sollte ich doch noch ne Runde schlafen gehn oder n Kaffee trinken, wach bin ich anscheinend nicht. :m


----------



## White Carp (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



daci7 schrieb:


> Leute - es geht hier immernoch um ein paar blöde Videos.
> 
> @ Professore Doktore Tinca:
> Ja, leider ist es den meisten Menschen mittlerweile nicht mehr vergönnt  in einer naturnahen Umgebung aufzuwachsen und Tierhaltung und -nutzung  selbst mitzuerleben. Trotzdem muss ich wiedersprechen - den Entwicklungsstand einer Gesellschaft kann man (mMn) allerdings sehr wohl an dem Umgang ebendieser mit den ihr unterlegenen Kreaturen ablesen (Mensch und Tier). Das heißt *nicht*, dass Fleischesser unterentwickelt sind sondern hat etwas mit "Respekt" zu tun. Und dazu gehört eben auch mal Tiere zu töten.
> ...




Ich kann dir leider nur teilweise zustimmen. Klar tun wir Angler im Prinzip jagen, genauso wie die Leute in den Videos. Jedoch gibt es auch sicherlich ein paar wesentliche Unterschiede 
wie beim Angeln gibt es Stipp Angler, die jeden Fisch auch wieder realeasen, genau wie die meisten Karpfenangler. 
Beim Forellenangeln ist klar was man später mit den Fischen machen wird, trotzdem sind Angler aus meiner Sicht mit der Natur sehr verbunden, und versuchen die Fische (ausgenommen Speisefische) möglichst schonend auch wieder 
in ihr Element zurück zu setzen. Beim dieser Art Jagen, wie in den Videos, geht das leider nicht. Und mein Problem ist bei diesen Videos, dass es auf mich den Eindruck macht das 
diese Leute das aus Spaß machen. Ich mag zwar auch keine Kormorane, trotzdem bin ich gegen Töten aus Lust.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



White Carp schrieb:


> Und mein Problem ist bei diesen Videos, dass es auf mich den Eindruck macht das
> diese Leute das aus Spaß machen.




Es soll Leute geben, die lieben die Jagd und es soll Leute geben die lieben den Drill(großer Fische) und setzen alle gefangenen Fische trotzdem wieder zurück(C&R).
Respekt vor der Kreatur oder Spielzeug?

Im Übrigen soll das hier wohl kein C&R Trööt werden.#d


----------



## White Carp (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Du hast ja schon Recht, trotzdem sterben diese Vögel, nur damit man Spaß hat. Das finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Da kann man auch sagen, dass man beim Angeln einen Graßkarpfen fängt, den absticht und ins Gebüsch wirft. Da gibt es schon noch mal einen Unterschied.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



White Carp schrieb:


> Du hast ja schon Recht, trotzdem sterben diese Vögel, nur damit man Spaß hat




Wo stand das denn?
Evtl. regulieren die dort den Bestand?
Wenn das an unseren Gewässern wäre, würde der Beifall vmtl. lauter ausfallen.|kopfkrat


----------



## White Carp (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Das mag zwar nirgendswo stehen, trotzdem habe ich ja bereits geschrieben was diese Videos für einen Eindruck auf mich machen.


----------



## Lucutus (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Darum ging es hier:

Zitat von perikles  

"Servus leute,
ich net bin ich auf diese videos gestossen,
herrlich, kann mich nicht satt genug daran sehen, warum können wir in deutschland nicht so jagen?im gedanken sehe ich mich mit der schrottflinte ins vogelschutzgebiet zu rudern und innerhalb weniger wochen die ganze kormorankolonie zu vernichten^ lol " Zitat Ende


Zitat Lucutus:

" Ich finde deine Wortwahl ziemlich übel !
Aus Spaß Tiere zu töten ist echt arm! 

Kauf Dir lieber nen aktuellen Ego Shooter, da kannst Du Dich abreagieren !" Zitat Ende

Also ich weiß wo meine Milch herkommt, meine Frühstückseier, mein Grill Hänchen. mein Schweinestaek sowie jedlicher Fisch der auf meinen Tisch landet und gegessen wird.

Nämlich aus meinen Stall oder Gewässer in meiner Umgebung.

Ich hab auch nichts gegen Erhaltung des Gleichgewichts sprich Parasiten einzudämmen. Ist überhaubt kein Thema!

Das einzige was mich halt stört sind Blutgeile Ballermänner die sich damit auch noch großtun, was sie doch für tolle Naturburschen sind. Warscheinlich geht er selbst zu Aldi und kauft sich da sein Zanderfilet ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Lucutus schrieb:


> Das einzige *was mich halt stört* sind Blutgeile Ballermänner die sich damit auch noch großtun, was sie doch für tolle Naturburschen sind.



Nur informationshalber - warum?|kopfkrat


----------



## dib (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Watt ?!? bei aldi gibts zanderfilees ?|kopfkrat


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Weils einfach nur aus Spaß und "Geilheit" ist, die Leute die nur aus Spaß angeln werden vermutlich C&R betreiben. Diejenigen die gerne Fisch essen entnehmen ihn, aber nicht aus Spaß am töten. Hier gehts aber wohl eher um Spaß am Töten, ich denke nicht das jemand 20 Kormorane schießt und diese verzehrt.

BTW: Das dezimieren hier hätte wenig bis keinen Sinn, kam mal ne interessante Reportage drüber wieviel Paare nachkommen wenn ein Nistplatz frei wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber wohl eher um Spaß am  Töten, ich denke nicht das jemand 20 Kormorane schießt und diese  verzehrt.



Steht wo?
Ich gehe immer noch von Bestandsregulierung aus.


Wenn man in dem Tempo weiter schießt, ist auch irgendwann Schluss.|kopfkrat


----------



## Lucutus (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur informationshalber - warum?|kopfkrat



Weil das mit unseren schönen Hobby nicht das geringste zu tun hat und unserer eh angeschlagenen Lobby alles andere als gut tut ...  


@ dib: jau, aus Osteuropa Importiert !


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Lucutus schrieb:


> Weil das mit unseren schönen Hobby nicht das geringste zu tun hat



Eben, eben.....:m


----------



## White Carp (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Weils einfach nur aus Spaß und "Geilheit" ist, die Leute die nur aus Spaß angeln werden vermutlich C&R betreiben. Diejenigen die gerne Fisch essen entnehmen ihn, aber nicht aus Spaß am töten. Hier gehts aber wohl eher um Spaß am Töten, ich denke nicht das jemand 20 Kormorane schießt und diese verzehrt.
> 
> BTW: Das dezimieren hier hätte wenig bis keinen Sinn, kam mal ne interessante Reportage drüber wieviel Paare nachkommen wenn ein Nistplatz frei wird.




Ich kann dir nur zustimmen, spaß am töten #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber wohl eher um Spaß am Töten, ich denke nicht das jemand 20 Kormorane schießt und diese verzehrt.



Fabi, Du hast den wirklichen Stein des Anstoßes noch nicht erkannt.

Es ist vollkommen Wumpe, aus welchen Motiven die Vögel geschossen werden. Damit müssen die Schützen selbst klarkommen und wir können eh´nur spekulieren. Mag sein dass es sich um eine Bestandsdezimierung handelt, mag sein, dass sie nur zum Spass jagen.

Es ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung, sich Jagdvideos anzuschauen, wenn man Interesse an der Jagd hat.

Es ist genauso in Ordnung, wenn man sich solche Videos nicht anschauen mag.

Überhaupt nicht in Ordnung ist der *Hass*, der aus den Zeilen des Themenstarters zu entnehmen ist. Denn ein solcher Haß geht einher mit Verblendung und das ist eine gefährliche Sache. 

Ich bekenne freimütig dass ich, wäre ich in einem Land zu Besuch wo ich jagen dürfte und die Kormoranpopulation eingedämmt werden müsste, mich gerne daran beteiligen würde. Es macht Spass und hat einen Grund. Und genauso würde ich einen hier gefundenen, kranken Kormoran zur Vogelstation bringen. 

Wer einen solchen Spagat nicht verstehen kann, der hat m.E. keine rechte Beziehung zu sich selbst und zur Natur.


----------



## Gemini (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht in Ordnung ist der *Hass*, der aus den Zeilen des Themenstarters zu entnehmen ist. Denn ein solcher Haß geht einher mit Verblendung und das ist eine gefährliche Sache.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Ausgesprochen niveaulos könnte man noch hinzufügen, simples Aufgeilen ohne grossartig Ahnung vom eigentlichen Thema sowie Problem zu haben. 
Und warum andere, die die Art und Weise wie geschrieben wird kritisieren, angegangen werden kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich bekenne freimütig dass ich, wäre ich in einem Land zu Besuch wo ich jagen dürfte und die Kormoranpopulation eingedämmt werden müsste, mich gerne daran beteiligen würde.



Wenn es Sinn machen soll und du nicht einfach gerne mal schiessen würdest (was ich z.b. gerne ab und zu tue) besorg dir lieber eine Kletterausrüstung... 

Ich hatte es an anderer Stelle schonmal erwähnt, ich kenne Vorsø in DK seit circa 30 Jahren und war zu den Hochzeiten der Kolonie auch auf der Insel eingeladen weil mein Vater was darüber geschrieben hat und einen Termin hatte. 

Die Kolonie wurde von dänischen Biologen betreut und es hat auf der ganzen Insel so ausgesehen:
http://www.natureeyes.dk/_dias/CAJ00322.jpg

Mehr als tausende Brutpaare und deren Nachwuchs haben die komplette Insel vollgeschissen und fast alle Bäume waren kahl und weiss.

Jetzt sieht es dort so aus ohne dass irgendein Jäger auch nur einen Schuss abgegeben hätte:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=vorsø&...39&sspn=18.809516,44.956055&hq=vorsø&t=h&z=16

P.S: 
Wem es nicht nur ums Ergötzen oder Streiten geht sondern wie man selbst verursachte Probleme wieder in den Griff bekommt dem empfehle ich folgende Literatur:

Bregnballe, T. & Gregersen, J. (1995): Development of 
the breeding population of Cormorant Phalacrocorax 
carbo senensis in Denmark 1938-1994. Dansk Ornitologisk Forenings Tidsskrift 89: 119-134. [in Danish 
with English summary]


----------



## kati48268 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Ich mag mir solche Szenen einfach nicht gern anschauen, selbst wenn es um Bestandsregulierung gehen sollte. Bin wohl zu rührselig, aber das ist eine rein persönliche Sache. Akzeptiere, wenn Andere anders ticken und damit um können, ...aber sich daran aufgeilen? #d

Was ich gar nicht abkann und für das Image der Angelei als äußerst schäglich ansehe, ist diese Hatz auf den Kormoran; und damit meine ich die verbale.

Diese unselige Demo in Ulm beispielsweise (war Ulm, glaub ich) vor einiger Zeit; Angler stehen auf dem Marktplatz, krakelen gegen einen Vogel. Was soll da bitteschön in der Öffentlichkeit ankommen?
Wär ich vor Ort gewesen, hätt ich mich auf die 'andere Seite' gestellt.


----------



## perikles (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

also freude würde mir diese jagd auf alle fälle machen, weil ich genau wüsste, das mein handeln einen höheren nutzen oder sinn hat, die ganzen "heuler" die mir tötungslust oder mordgeilheit unterstellen, sage ich einfach: wie lächerlich, 
auch hasse ich ein tier nicht, sondern, sehe nur eine notwendigkeit einen fisch-schädling zu dezimieren, ohne emotion, sondern total nüchtern, aber warum soll eine nützliche sache keine freude bereiten dürfen, nur weil es politisch nicht korrekt ist, sich über den tod eines armen tieres zu freuen? 

wenn ratten vergiftet werden, die praxis der vivisektion in deutschland erlaubt ist, massentierhaltung, tiertransporte über die strassen jagen, gaudi-angelei betrieben wird etc.. wo bleibt da der moralische aufschrei und das moralapostel getue von euch heiligen? aber hoppala das kümmert euch ja nicht die bohne und es erfolgt kein öffentlicher aufschrei wie hier, sondern  man glänzt durch schweigen und passivität, und regt sich viel lieber öffentlich über die "mordlust" und primitivität eine themenerstellers auf,
vielleicht müssten sich einige selbstkritisch hinterfragen, inwieweit es wirklich hergeholt ist, mit dem eigenen heiligenschein und der moral, z.B in der alltäglichen ausübung ihres hobbys 
in meinen augen sind viele beiträge hier einfach nur pharisäer  mässig, 

zu meinem kommentar:
diese videos sind in meinen augen schöne videos, und? wo ist das problem? wo ist das problem, wenn ich sage, ich finde das herrlich, profis bei der jagd zusehen zu dürfen, und ich mich an diesen schönen videos nicht satt sehen kann, und ich mir vom herzen wünsche, sowas auch hier machen zu dürfen, um eben die gewässer und fische vor diesen massenhaft auftretenden schädlingen zu schützen, und ja, ich würde diese ganze sache sehr gerne betreiben und hätte eine riesen freude daran, auch im vogelschutzgebiet wo ihre schlafbäume stehen
das einzige wahre mittel ist der abschuss im ganz grossen stil, eierabkühlungen bringen nicht viel, die werden nur gemacht, weil der abschuss öffentlich nicht populär ist, siehe "kormoran massaker anklam" 
http://www.nabu.de/tiereundpflanzen/voegel/news/wasservoegel/03936.html
aber....
was viele hier vergessen, selbst wenn jedes jahr in einigen kolonien, die eier nicht erbrütet werden, so kann der kormoran doch 20 jahre alt werden, 20 jahre wo er jeden tag ca 300-500 g fisch braucht, je nach region und fischpopulation ein enormes problem

es gibt 1,2 millionen kormorane in europa, in deutschland 45.000 brutpaare, hinzu kommen jedes jahr die winter durchzügler, ich würde mal den leuten hier empfehlen, vereine zu kontaktieren, die unmittelbar an kormoran kolonien ihre gewässer haben,
hier ein beispiel
http://www.isarfischer.de/gewaesser/abfanggraben/nachrichten/142-gewaessernotizen-abfanggraben

aber ich weiss, ich habe keine ahnung, habe spass am töten und brauche unbedingt einen ego-shooter um meine agressionen abzureagieren, ach ja, ein ganz primitiver zeitgenosse ist er auch noch, der hasserfüllt mit grimigen gesichte gegen arme tiere zu felde ziehen würde, und oh mein gott, man glaubt es kaum, sogar spass an der ganzen sache hätte#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## heineken2003 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Hallo,

als Angler und Jäger sage ich dass bei beidem auch Spass dabei sein muss. Nicht der Spaß am quälen, das wäre Fatal. Der Spaß besteht für mich darin das Tier überlistet zu haben. Das mag in dem Video einfahc aussehen. Aber ich vermute einfach mal, dass die meisten von euch noch nicht mit einer Schrotflinte geschossen haben. Das ist nicht so einfach wie man es im Video sieht.

Wenn Jagen und Angeln verboten wird, dann bin ich mal gespannt wer das in Zukunft bezahlt wenn ein Berufsfischer oder ein Berufsjäger ausgleichend eingreifen muss. 

Der Spass am töten ist hier definitiv unangebracht. Ich würde es als Schädlingsbekämpfung ansehen. Warum? Die Komoran Population hat keinen natürlichen Feind mehr und muss von daher sinnvoll dezimiert werden. Und mit sinnvoll dezimiert meine ich nicht Ausrottung.

Was die hier so vielfach zitierte Lobby der Angler angeht, so ist diese wirklich sehr schlecht. Das kriegen die Jäger als auch die Bauern beispielsweise deutlich besser hin.

Den Anglern fehlt einfach ein gescheiter Verband und ein gewisses Auftreten in der Öffentlichkeit. Ich denke da immer wieder gerne an Camouflage Klamotten und Müllhalden am Wasser... da fehlt einfach das Augenmaß welches bei den Jägern durch die Tradition vermittelt wird. Es gibt deutlich mehr Angler wie Jäger und das finanzielle Potential um ordentliche Lobbyarbeit zu machen wäre durchaus vorhanden. Nur den "Tarnfleckangler" geht das generell am Allerwertesten vorbei was nur im Ansatz mit Politik zu tun hat.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Gemini (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Moin Heineken

Du als Jäger kannst sicher auch einschätzen was du von einer nachhaltigen Bestandsdezimierung durch Bejagung hälst?


----------



## White Carp (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



perikles schrieb:


> http://www.nabu.de/tiereundpflanzen/voegel/news/wasservoegel/03936.html
> es gibt 1,2 millionen kormorane in europa, in deutschland 45.000 brutpaare, hinzu kommen jedes jahr die winter durchzügler, ich würde mal den leuten hier empfehlen, vereine zu kontaktieren, die unmittelbar an kormoran kolonien ihre gewässer haben,
> hier ein beispiel
> http://www.isarfischer.de/gewaesser/abfanggraben/nachrichten/142-gewaessernotizen-abfanggraben




Auch wenn es 1,2 Millionen Kormorane in Europa gibt, ist das ein Grund für dich Tiere aus Spaß abzuknallen?


----------



## Lucutus (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



perikles schrieb:


> aber ich weiss, ich habe keine ahnung, habe spass am töten und brauche unbedingt einen ego-shooter um meine agressionen abzureagieren, ach ja, ein ganz primitiver zeitgenosse ist er auch noch, der hasserfüllt mit grimigen gesichte gegen arme tiere zu felde ziehen würde, und oh mein gott, man glaubt es kaum, sogar spass an der ganzen sache hätte#h#h#h#h#h#h




Spät - aber er hat endlich verstanden ! #6


----------



## zander-ralf (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Was für mich völlig unwaidmännisch ist, ist das Liegenlassen oder Verludernlassen von Jagdbeute.
Das gehört sich nicht für einen Jäger. Jedes geschossene Stück, egal ob Krähe oder Rothirsch, ist waidgerecht zu behandeln. Die Jagd ist nicht nach dem Abschuss vorbei, sondern erst wenn die Beute zum Verzehr verarbeitet wurde oder entsorgt wurde. 
Wer das nicht macht ist für mich nur ein *Abknaller* und kein Jäger und Heger.


----------



## White Carp (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Genau das ist mein Problem bei diesen Videos. Man sieht ja, dass die die 
Vögel über dem Meer abschießen, und sie selber sitzen auf einem großen Felsen, wie bitte schön kommen die an ihre Beute? Schwimmen die auf das Meer hinaus? Wohl kaum. Und sich von einer Klippe abzuseilen und danach noch noch mal im Meer ein paar Runden schwimmen zu gehen, um die Vögel einzusammeln, tuen die bestimmt nicht.


----------



## gründler (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Na noch nicht besser???


Ich werde mir hier wohl mal die besten Post's raussuchen und ne nette Geschichte daraus machen,und dann das ganze an 2-3 Jagdzeitschriften als Story einreichen.

Um in der Jägerschaft nicht ganz so blöd darzustehen,werde ich es unter Witziges und Lustiges einreichen und dementsprechend niederschreiben.

Auch werd ich diesen link hier mal durch mein Hegering Mailverteiler Jagen,man muß doch die Kollegen auf'n laufenden halten#6




So jetzt könnt ihr wieder weiter machen,und gebt euch bitte  mühe.





#h


----------



## heineken2003 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Gemini schrieb:


> Moin Heineken
> 
> Du als Jäger kannst sicher auch einschätzen was du von einer nachhaltigen Bestandsdezimierung durch Bejagung hälst?



Das kann man kaum veralgemeinern. Bei uns sind zum Beispiel Kaninchen oft ein großes Problem da sie sehr viele Schäden in den Feldern der Landwirte verursachen.
Da müssen wir dann intensiv jagen um die Situation in den Griff zu bekommen.
Bei Kaninchen hat sich der Mensch aber selbst geholfen. Er hat 2 Krankheiten geschaffen, Myxomatose und die sog. China Seuche. Diese beiden raffen regelmäßig die Kaninchenbestände hin.

Eine Bestandsreduzierung durch Bejagung ist zeitintensiv da sich die Tiere auf den Jagddruck einstellen. Aber nach meinem dafürhalten ist es die einzig vertretbare Methode ohne dass gleich der ganze Bestand der Tierart gefährdet ist.
Ausserdem ist hier eine recht selektive Auswahl möglich.
Das eigentliche Problem ist jedoch einen Jäger zu finden der entsprechend motiviert ist und die Tiere alle verwerten kann.

Bei den Kaninchen halten wir es so, dass diese zu Hundefutter werden, bzw. in Wintern wie den vorherigen lassen wir die auch schonmal für die Greifvögel. Bussarde und Turmfalken nehmen die sehr dankbar an.

Komorane schädigen jedoch nicht den Verbraucher/ Landwirt sondern nur den Angler der eine bescheidene Lobby hat. Deswegen wird es unter einer rot grünen Regierung wohl sehr schwer eine Bejagung durchzusetzen. 

Petri

Heineken


----------



## heineken2003 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



gründler schrieb:


> Na noch nicht besser???
> 
> 
> Ich werde mir hier wohl mal die besten Post's raussuchen und ne nette Geschichte daraus machen,und dann das ganze an 2-3 Jagdzeitschriften als Story einreichen.
> ...



Hallo,

konstruktive Kritik scheint dir kein Begriff zu sein? Ein Foto mit ner hängenden Sau macht noch keinen tollen Jäger aus dir.
Also beteilige dich doch bitte richtig an der Diskussion, oder lass es sein. Weil so Aussagen wie deine verbessern das Ansehen der Jäger bestimmt.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## gründler (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> konstruktive Kritik scheint dir kein Begriff zu sein? Ein Foto mit ner hängenden Sau macht noch keinen tollen Jäger aus dir.
> Also beteilige dich doch bitte richtig an der Diskussion, oder lass es sein. Weil so Aussagen wie deine verbessern das Ansehen der Jäger bestimmt.
> ...


 
40 Jahre Jagd't sowie Hundeführer/Ausbildung (Schweiß,Meute...etc.) im eigen Hochwildrevier machen noch kein Jäger aus mir,aber ich kann noch beurteilen was Gut und was Böse ist.

Was ich in mein Profilbild setze geht nur mich was an.(Weil du es bist,kriegste die Jährliche Kitzrettung zurück) ich hoffe das macht nen besseren Jäger aus mir. Auch wenn das süße kleine Kitz eines tages Angesprochen wird.



Und was ich hier im Ab schon an Jagdwissen verteilt habe wissen glaubig einige,nur ist es mir zu "Hoch" mich immer und immer wieder hier zu äussern.

Ich habe schon Seitenlang hier geschrieben warum weshalb wieso (Komoran),so langsam verliere ich die lust mich ständig zu wiederhohlen.

Aber ich sehe schon du bist da ja auch Fachwissend,also kannst du ja nochmals aufklären was wir Jäger so mit Kormoranen machen und warum wir die überhaupt bejagen sollen.

Weil leider sind ja 80% der Jägerschaft nicht inter.diese zu bejagen,aber das würde hier im Ab schon 2006 abgehandelt. 

Nachtrag @ all:
Liegt es vieleicht daran das wir Jäger die Kormorane dann entsorgen müssen,das Munition mittlerweile Höchstpreise erreicht(billiges Schrot ist am Wasser Verboten,und auf Kormorane in manchen BL nicht erlaubt,nur Kugel),das kaum ein Jäger einsieht sich Std.lang hinzustellen für Abschüße die er nicht verwerten kann,seine zeit opfert...usw. während die Kollegen auf Sau/Kalb/Bock....etc. ansitzen und vieleicht schon welche Angesprochen haben und auch noch gut Abgkommen sind,und sich der Jäger am Anglersee fragt warum mach ich das hier überhaupt und für was wieso warum...usw.

Leicht reden ist hier im Netz keine Kunst,draussen sieht die Welt schon anders und realer aus,es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt auch wenn einige das gern so sehen und haben wollen. 


Ps: Und ja ich kann noch unterscheiden und brauch nicht heucheln und schönreden (was bei vielen leider nicht mehr vorhanden ist),und ich sehe im Mai/Juni das/die kleinen süßen Kitze in meinen Armen liegen und wie sie mich zittern anschauen bevor ich sie wegtrage und dann mit nen Mähbalken über die Wiese knalle,obwohl ich weiß das sie nächtes Jahr als Jährling evtl.im Feuer liegen werden.

Aber lassen wir es jetzt gut sein. 




#h


----------



## Gemini (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Komorane schädigen jedoch nicht den Verbraucher/ Landwirt sondern nur den Angler der eine bescheidene Lobby hat. Deswegen wird es unter einer rot grünen Regierung wohl sehr schwer eine Bejagung durchzusetzen.



Genau deswegen würde ich mir als Angler(verband) und somit Laie beim Thema Kormoran-Management einen Experten ins Team holen.

Dieser dänische Biologe (Jens Gregersen) von Vorsø wohnt auf der Insel und dort haben sie es ja zum Beispiel hinbekommen die Brut-Bestände bzw. den Output der Kolonie extrem zu reduzieren.
Die Dänen haben fundierte Daten über den Kormoran und dessen Biologie von 1934 bis heute. 

Solche nachgewiesene Experten würde ich mit ins Boot holen und zu dem Einfluss auf die Gewässer mit "Kormoranproblem" Gutachten erstellen lassen anstatt auf irgendeinem Dorfmarktplatz einen peinlichen "Flashmob" zu starten bei dem 3.5 Angler teilnehmen.

Meine Laienmeinung ist immer noch dass an den Brutstätten angesetzt werden sollte. Dauert aber recht lange und ist mit Arbeit verbunden.

Ein wirksames Bejagen wird wohl nie überall stattfinden und führt somit zur Problemverlagerung. Es wurde ja schon festgestellt dass die Tierchen nicht so ganz dumm sind und sich dann wohl einfach ein anderes Jagdgebiet suchen werden.


----------



## bobbl (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Andreas25 schrieb:


> Warum genau kannst du dich an dem Video nicht sattsehen?
> Ich finde toll dass einige hier mal wieder so krass Realistisch sind und die Erkenntniss gewonnen haben das Tiere sterben müssen wenn man sie essen will und das auch Kormoranblut nicht aus rosa Blüten und kleinen Kätzchen besteht. Wenn ich ein Tier töte, sei es eigenhändig, indirekt durch den Verzehr oder nur durch meine Existenz muss ich das so akzeptieren und brauche mich im Nachhinein nicht als krass toll aufspielen nur weil ein paar Heuler im Jahr aus der Nordsee gefischt und anschliesend aufgepäppelt werden nur weil sie lieb und nett aussehen. Nur gibt es einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied zwischen töten als Mittel zum Zweck und dem empfinden von Freude am Leid anderer Lebewesen. Und wenn ich mir dein Eingangspost ansehe Gewinne ich zwangsläufig denn Eindruck das du es witzig findest wenn die Kormorane in dem Video getötet werden. Und das finde ich nicht toll, ergötzlich und sonst noch was.



Danke, du hast den Punkt getroffen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Gemini schrieb:


> Meine Laienmeinung ist immer noch dass an den Brutstätten angesetzt werden sollte. Dauert aber recht lange und ist mit Arbeit verbunden.



Das ist im Prinzip 'ne Sache von 'ner Stunde. Ein Jäger, die Anglerschaft sponsert zwei Packen groben Schrot und einmal in der Brutzeit pro Kolonie die Nester von unten ausschießen, fertig ist die Laube. War früher bei den Rabenvögeln auch oft das einzig probate Mittel.
Gruß


----------



## Gemini (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Moin Sten

Ich weiss nicht ob die dann nicht direkt wieder anfangen neu zu bauen oder schlimmer, ob damit die Brutorts-Treue und somit Berechenbarkeit (http://beheco.oxfordjournals.org/content/12/3/287.full) für die nächste Saison negativ beeinflusst würde weil sich die Vögel neue Plätze suchen.

In DK wurden die Gelege behandelt. Ich weiss aber nicht ob geschüttelt, mit Wärme oder Kälte. Das wäre aber in Erfahrung zu bringen. Ein Tausch des Geleges gegen Plastikeier bringt aber nichts soweit ich weiss, weil Mr. Comorant das wohl durchschaut...


----------



## perikles (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das ist im Prinzip 'ne Sache von 'ner Stunde. Ein Jäger, die Anglerschaft sponsert zwei Packen groben Schrot und einmal in der Brutzeit pro Kolonie die Nester von unten ausschießen, fertig ist die Laube. War früher bei den Rabenvögeln auch oft das einzig probate Mittel.
> Gruß



sehe ich genauso, alles andere ist ziemlich arbeit und kostenintensiv, aber die leute brauchen eine komplizierte und humane lösung, deswegen auch der ruf nach experten^^
http://www.lfu.bayern.de/natur/vogelmonitoring/kormoran/index.htm

hier mal eine kleine utopie meinerseits

hier eine auflistung für bayern
die beste bejagung wäre im winter,

es sind 154 schlafplätze bekannt, mit einer stückzahl von 50 -200 tieren, ca. 8500 tiere, wenn diese vögel geschossen würden in einer grossaktion, und auch in sämtlichen gebieten, dann denke ich mir wäre das für bayern, eine entlastung
von 2550 kg fisch täglich, allerdings müsste diese aktion auch die ostsee betreffen und alle anderen bundesländer, am besten noch europaweit, niederlande,dänemark, eingeschlossen etc..

nicht kleckern sondern klotzen, wäre die devise, ich kann mich noch gut an die situation in den 80ern und 90ern vor erscheinen des vogels erinnern^^ auf dieses bestandsniveau sollte er wieder europa weit herabgesetzt werden,
zu den kosten,
http://www.puelschen.de/index.php?id=121

25st=10,90 
8500 kormorane:25= ca 340 packungenx 2, weil zwei pro vogel, wären: 680x11 euro= 7480 euro für die munition ca.also da wäre ein betrag, der doch zu managen wäre, 


hier ein video das die kormorane nicht verludern

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5eagWiknTA&feature=relmfu


----------



## Gemini (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



perikles schrieb:


> aber die leute brauchen eine komplizierte und humane lösung, deswegen auch der ruf nach experten^^
> http://www.lfu.bayern.de/natur/vogelmonitoring/kormoran/index.htm



Was ist dein Problem hier mit dem Link? Es gibt in Bayern doch sogar ein Fachgremium und zwei offiziell bestellte Ansprechpartner die sich um die Kormoran-Problematik und dessen Management kümmern sollen.

Kleiner Tipp, da solltest du mal vorstellig werden und auf deine charmante, einnehmende Art die von dir propagierte "Endlösung" erläutern. Da du ja ausreichend Fakten liefern kannst wirst du mit Sicherheit offene Türen einrennen.


----------



## andi3 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Ja komm Perikle, wir rotten die einfach aus...ist doch auch ne gute Idee, Natur ist doch ladde...


----------



## gründler (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Nochmal,Schrot ist auf Kormorane in vielen Bereichen in De. Verboten,sprich Kugel muss her.Und in einigen BL ist Bleischrot am Wasser komplett Verboten,da muss dann Stahlschrot her,da brauch es dann ne Stahlbeschossene Flinte für,weil die Stahlkugeln auf dauer den Lauf kaputt machen wenn sie nicht Stahlbeschossen ist.

Und jetzt kommen noch die "Geister" die sagen 22er oder 22er Magn.oder Hornet...bla bla(Kugel) ist nicht tötlich genug für Kormorane (sagen sie ob das so stimmt steht woanders geschrieben),man solle doch bitte 222er nehmen.

Nun lieber TE guckst du mal was 222er kosten und rechnest nochmal über.

http://www.frankonia.de/201722/123856/productdetail.html?articleNumber=60150&lsn=RECOMM_ENG_ADS

http://www.frankonia.de/.222+Remington,+Teilmantel/Federal+Ammunition/Ansicht.html?Artikelnummer=60694


#h


----------



## perikles (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

@gründler: an die rottweil steel game dachte ich, natürlich würde das schrot verbot auch fallen gelassen werden, wenn dann, scho gscheit bitte schön 
wenns die jäger des nicht machen wollen, gründen wir angler kormoran-jagdgenossenschaften, die eine gesetzliche sonderregelung bekommen, die nur auf die kormoran und gänsesäger jagd zugelassen werden, der kormoran würde dann noch den schutzstatus verlieren, und fertig wäre des ganze, aber ich weiss, die bedenkenträger und bürokraten/ im deutschen staate sind einfach zu übermachtig, auch stelle ich mir den zorn der rundbrillen tragenden grau-melierten nabu-typen vor,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXi2JDNvBGM
wenn ich mir die kommentare hier durchlese, denke ich an eine art 5te kolone des nabus und der peta^^

ach ja bei diesen video denke ich immer an leute die an die nackerte weisswurscht glauben
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuZDso_AisU&feature=related

http://www.waffen-rabitsch.de/PDF/Rottweil_Bleifreie Schrotpatronen.pdf


----------



## gründler (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Wenn wir das ganze von unten bis oben abarbeiten würden,sprengen wir hier sogar den C&R trööt,solange würde es dauern.

Daher entspannter sehen,und abwarten.

Die Nabu hat damals Rabenartige unter absoluten Schutz gestellt,heute schreien einzelne Nabu leute,schießt bitte mehr Rabenartige die dezemieren die Singvögel immer mehr = Die Geister die ich rief.....

Warte mal noch 5-10 Jahre ab,Geschichte wiederhohlt sich immer und immer wieder.


#h


----------



## perikles (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

nur die nabus sehen nicht ins gewässer^^ und bei singvögel merken sie es eher was sache ist, deswegen glaube ich niemals das die rundbrillen träger so etwas erkennen^^ also die nordmänner sind mir durch diese videos dermassen symphatisch geworden


----------



## perikles (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

noch ein super link für die heuler fraktion hier

http://www.wildundhund.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=66313


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



perikles schrieb:


> nur die nabus sehen nicht ins gewässer^^



Angler aber bekannterweise auch nicht (mehr als "die Nabus) - die sehen nämlich nur den Fische, den sie aus dem Wasser ziehen.


Beleidigungen gleich welcher Art sowie die üblichen politischen (und im AB unzulässigen) Diffarmierungen aufgrund ausgehender Argumente sind hier mal wieder absolut deplatziert. Aber das wird sich wohl nie ändern...


----------



## perikles (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

doch^^ mit der pol-brille, echolot und der e-fischerei, erkennt der angler sehr wohl, was sich im gewässer aufhält^^:vik::vik:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fabi, Du hast den wirklichen Stein des Anstoßes noch nicht erkannt.
> 
> 
> Überhaupt nicht in Ordnung ist der *Hass*, der aus den Zeilen des Themenstarters zu entnehmen ist. Denn ein solcher Haß geht einher mit Verblendung und das ist eine gefährliche Sache.




Na was meinst du was ich mit meinem Beitrag sagen wollte? Genau das, Spaß am Töten, und Hass auf die Tiere ist für mich auf einer Ebene!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



perikles schrieb:


> noch ein super link für die heuler fraktion hier
> 
> http://www.wildundhund.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=66313





Ist hier wer aus der Fraktion vertreten? - Große Klasse übrigends immer schön nachzutreten #6


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

Die Kormorane müssen halt weg ob mit Spaß oder ohne spielt keine rolle das muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn wir das ganze von unten bis oben abarbeiten würden,sprengen wir hier sogar den C&R trööt,solange würde es dauern.
> 
> Daher entspannter sehen,und abwarten.
> 
> ...




Dirk, vielleicht schaffst Du als Jäger es, dem Themenstarter klarzumachen, dass das töten von Tieren zwar ein völlig normaler Vorgang ist, das schießen sogar Spass machen darf, aber dennoch vom Jäger einen gewissen Respekt vor der Kreatur verlangt, der in aller Regel auch gezollt wird. 

Eine sachlich-fachliche Diskussion über das Kormoranproblem ist mit ihm ja sowieso nicht möglich.


----------



## perikles (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dirk, vielleicht schaffst Du als Jäger es, dem Themenstarter klarzumachen, dass das töten von Tieren zwar ein völlig normaler Vorgang ist, das schießen sogar Spass machen darf, aber dennoch vom Jäger einen gewissen Respekt vor der Kreatur verlangt, der in aller Regel auch gezollt wird.
> 
> Eine sachlich-fachliche Diskussion über das Kormoranproblem ist mit ihm ja sowieso nicht möglich.


komm bitte ralle, unterstelle mir keine respektlosigkeit vor dem tier kormoran, eine ganz billige argumentation und unterstellung, von einem moderator kann man doch mehr erwarten und das mit 53 jahren,


----------



## LOCHI (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



perikles schrieb:


> komm bitte ralle, unterstelle mir keine respektlosigkeit vor dem tier kormoran, eine ganz billige argumentation und unterstellung, von einem moderator kann man doch mehr erwarten und das mit 53 jahren,




|good:

mehr erwate ich allerdings schon lange nicht mehr!
Vor allen ging es wie so oft nur um eine meinung und nix anders!


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



perikles schrieb:


> Servus leute,
> ich net bin ich auf diese videos gestossen,
> herrlich, kann mich nicht satt genug daran sehen, warum können wir in deutschland nicht so jagen?im gedanken sehe ich mich mit der schrottflinte ins vogelschutzgebiet  rudern und innerhalb  weniger wochen die ganze kormorankolonie  vernichten^ lol





perikles schrieb:


> komm bitte ralle, unterstelle mir keine respektlosigkeit vor dem tier kormoran, eine ganz billige argumentation und unterstellung, von einem moderator kann man doch mehr erwarten und das mit 53 jahren,



Nach nochmaligem lesen Deines oben zitierten Eingangspostings kann ich leider keinerlei Respekt vor der Kreatur finden. Eher das genaue Gegenteil.

Eine Unterstellung kann ich ebenfalls nicht feststellen, denn ich berufe mich auf das, was Du geschrieben hast.

Ich könnte auch noch weitere Deiner Zitate aus dieser Diskussion raussuchen, die ebenfalls voller Respekt - diesmal gegenüber Boardis, die eine andere Meinung haben - geschrieben sind.

Du kannst gerne mehr von mir erwarten, jedoch sehe ich es nicht als meine vordringliche Aufgabe an, Deine offensichtlichen Defizite an Fachwissen und Empathie zu beseitigen. Insbesondere, da Du Dir selbst dieser Defizite gar nicht bewusst bist und Dich beharrlich gegen Lernimpulse wehrst.

Sollte das mal anders werden, gebe ich mir gerne die Mühe zu versuchen, Dein Wissen zu erweitern.


Davon ab hab ich das Thema mit dem bereits bestehenden Kormoranthread zusammengeführt.


----------



## zander-ralf (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Nochmal der Kormoran(fleischfan):

Die Nordmänner machen es völlig richtig. Sie verwerten das Kormoranfleisch und sind garantiert gut organisiert bei der Jagd (Boot oder Apportierhund). 
Die Naturverbundenheit und die Verwertung der Beute ist dort normal. Ich esse auch gesunde Wildkaninchen und Tauben; kenne aber auch so einige "Waidmänner" bei denen nach der Jagd Tauben, Enten, Kaninchen und sogar Fasane in der Mülltonne landen. 
Das sind die selben, die bei Discountern an den Truhen stehen und portionierte Hasen- u. Rehrücken und neuseeländisches Hirschgulasch kaufen.

Diese Spezies sind keine echten Jäger. Der Grundgedanke der Jagd wird sträflich verraten. Ich sage dann immer:" Knarren für 10.000,-€ im Schrank stehen, aber keinen Ar... in der Hose einem Kormoran oder Karnickel die Pelle abzuziehen!"

Hier pauschal den Kormoran mit tranig oder "schmeckt nicht" abzutun ist völlig daneben. Ich habe auch schon mal einen Schweinebraten gehabt der nichts taugte; deshalb kommen heute trotzdem Bratwürstchen und Spare Ribs auf den Grill.
Wer, von euch "Ratschlußgebenden", hat denn schon mal Kormoran probiert?

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



> ich net bin ich auf diese videos gestossen,
> herrlich, kann mich nicht satt genug daran sehen, warum können wir in deutschland nicht so jagen?im gedanken sehe ich mich mit der schrottflinte ins vogelschutzgebiet rudern und innerhalb weniger wochen die ganze kormorankolonie vernichten^ lol


Also mehr fehlt wohl der Wille darin was respeltloses zu finden.Ebenso schaff ich es nicht den Spaß am töten da heraus zu lesen.
Selbst nach längeren- wiederholtem lesen .... ich seh da nix...


----------



## perikles (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*

@ralle, ich poste hier noch mal mein  statement, vielleicht liesst du auch dort  hass  und respektlosigkeit heraus, und noch was, ich brauche keine argumente, mir reichen die fakten die ich hier an den salmoniden und äschen region sehe, argumente brauchen oftmals nur die, die ihre lüge gut verkaufen wollen, dann heisst es immer, ja mei der hat aber gute argumente, respekt, sowas sehe ich jeden tag im fernsehen von politikern, dieser zeitgeist das man offensichtliche lügen durch argumentieren  hinbiegen kann(ja nach guter rhetorik), finde ich dermassen wiederlich, mir ist eine tatsache lieber als 1000 argumente,  
tatsache in diesen falle: kormoran kolonie neben bächen und flüssen, seen, radikaler rückgang der fisch population  fazit: kolonie muss weg bzw. verkleinert werden und das europa weit, damit im winter keine durchzügler mehr kommen, so einfach ist das, dafür brauche ich keine studien oder argumente, das braucht nur die andere seite, um die unwissende bevölkerung auf ihre seite zu ziehen, 
auch die sog. gutmenschen brauchen die guten argumente, weil knallharte realitäten nicht ins weltbild passen, da sucht man dann verzweifelt nach argumenten um seine eigene gutmenschen welt zu rechtfertigen, und um den anderen als aussenseiter oder radikalo darstehen zu lassen, so sehe ich das,

nachtrag: die angriffe und beleidigungen der heuler fraktion hast du irgendwie nicht erwähnt? komisch, wenn ich aber zurückschiesse, heisst es dann, das ich beleidige, 
von einem guten moderator erwarte ich mehr objektiviät und nicht die einseitige sichtweise von dingen,



perikles schrieb:


> also freude würde mir diese jagd auf alle fälle machen, weil ich genau wüsste, das mein handeln einen höheren nutzen oder sinn hat, die ganzen "heuler" die mir tötungslust oder mordgeilheit unterstellen, sage ich einfach: wie lächerlich,
> auch hasse ich ein tier nicht, sondern, sehe nur eine notwendigkeit einen fisch-schädling zu dezimieren, ohne emotion, sondern total nüchtern, aber warum soll eine nützliche sache keine freude bereiten dürfen, nur weil es politisch nicht korrekt ist, sich über den tod eines armen tieres zu freuen?
> 
> wenn ratten vergiftet werden, die praxis der vivisektion in deutschland erlaubt ist, massentierhaltung, tiertransporte über die strassen jagen, gaudi-angelei betrieben wird etc.. wo bleibt da der moralische aufschrei und das moralapostel getue von euch heiligen? aber hoppala das kümmert euch ja nicht die bohne und es erfolgt kein öffentlicher aufschrei wie hier, sondern  man glänzt durch schweigen und passivität, und regt sich viel lieber öffentlich über die "mordlust" und primitivität eine themenerstellers auf,
> ...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



perikles schrieb:


> nein es ist vieles richtig gelaufen^^ aber ich weiss, die pazifistische alt-68er erziehung die seit 40 jahren herrscht, hat viele rosa-glücksbärchen utopisten und gutmenschen erschaffen, dieser devote-ja-sagende zeitgeist ist das übel des 21.jahrhunderts in der BRD, ich bin weder pazifist noch ein gutmensch, ich sehe die dinge real und breche auch moralisch nicht zusammen bei ein paar abgeschossenen vögeln, oder bei zitaten die etwas gesalzener sind,
> wir deutsche sind in vielen punkten verweichlicht und weinerlich geworden, wenn so ein video und meine kommentare so ein geheule auslösen können,#h#h#h#h
> rettet die heuler ^^ :m:m
> 
> ps: *und bitte jetzt keine hasserfüllten wütenden sarkastische beiträge*^^


 
Jawoll!!!

Zu Befehl!

Stillgestanden!


Da muss schon ein 36-jähriger Perikles her, der von vielen geschlagenen Schlachten gestählt, dem verweichlichten Wohlstandsbürger ordentlich in den Arsch tritt!

Der einzige, der heult, bis du. Und das wegen ein paar Vögeln, die das ein oder andere Fischchen fressen.
Mädchen, du.


----------



## perikles (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Jawoll!!!
> 
> Zu Befehl!
> 
> ...



gegen die dummheit der menschen, kämpfen selbst götter vergebens^^ lieber ein mädchen mit eiern in der hose, als mann mit röckchen und rosa brille auf dem kopf
und gutmenschentum im kopf  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
was hat alter mit lebenserfahrung und reale sichtweise der dinge zu tun? was für ein stupider beitrag ohne inhalt,


----------



## Gemini (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perikles
_"Perikles, der über vielgerühmte rhetorische Qualitäten verfügte"_

|asmil: 

Der ist verdammt gut, jetzt verstehe ich das, du bist Komiker, richtig?


----------



## perikles (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Gemini schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perikles
> _"Perikles, der über vielgerühmte rhetorische Qualitäten verfügte"_
> 
> |asmil:
> ...


mir gefallen die spartaner besser als die athener^^
aber 

"Die glücklichste Zeit für die Kunst in Griechenland, und sonderlich in Athen, waren die vierzig Jahre, in welchen Perikles, so zu reden, die Republik regierte"


----------



## Zoddl (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schöne Kormoran Jagdvideos*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Also mehr fehlt wohl der Wille darin was respeltloses zu finden.Ebenso schaff ich es nicht den Spaß am töten da heraus zu lesen.
> Selbst nach längeren- wiederholtem lesen .... ich seh da nix...


Dito!:q




Nee Ralle, lass mal...


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Fabi, Du hast den wirklichen Stein des Anstoßes noch nicht erkannt.
> 
> ...
> 
> Überhaupt nicht in Ordnung ist der *Hass*, der aus den Zeilen des Themenstarters zu entnehmen ist. Denn ein solcher Haß geht einher mit Verblendung und das ist eine gefährliche Sache.


Der _wirkliche_ Stein des Anstosses ist nicht der Hass, der aus den Zeilen des Themenstarters zu entnehmen ist. Denn dort findet sich nix derartiges.
Viel eher *meinten* die folgenden Poster, in den Zeilen des TE irgendwie und irgendwo eventuell Hass und Respektlosigkeit gefunden haben zu können... ihrer Meinung nach.

... hätte-hätte-Fahrradkette. 

Und "mehr" ist da nicht. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Irgendwie ist der einzigste der sich brutal aufregt Perikles, du redest die ganze Zeit von Heuler-Fraktion, ich finde keiner derartigen Ansichten? Sagt IRGENDJEMAND was gegen die Jagd? - Nein 

Nur gegen gewissen Ansichtsweisen, ob du diese hast oder eben auch nicht sei dahin gestellt.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Nabend,



> Irgendwie ist der einzigste der sich brutal aufregt Perikles,


Komisch , ich find keine einzige Stelle wo der sich brutal aufregt.
Grund hätte er jedoch sich aufzuregen. Die Leute lesen was in seinen Beiträgen heraus was da nicht steht.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Und anders herum.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Dann zeig mal bitte wo..........


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Überliest du die ganzen Posts von ihm bezüglich Weicheifraktion, Heulerfraktion etc? Gibt hier doch keinen der was gegen Bestandsregulierung bzw dem Jagen und dem darausfolgendem töten sagt, lediglich gegen eine bestimmte Ansichtsweise, völlig egal ob diese vorhanden ist oder bei ihm.

Ein explizites Beispiel muss ich ja jetzt wohl nicht aufzeigen, lies einfach seine Posts durch, du wirst in jedem was finden.


----------



## Jose (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> ...
> Ein explizites Beispiel muss ich ja jetzt wohl nicht aufzeigen, lies einfach seine Posts durch, du wirst in jedem was finden.



der gunnar nicht


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Überliest du die ganzen Posts von ihm bezüglich Weicheifraktion, Heulerfraktion etc? Gibt hier doch keinen der was gegen Bestandsregulierung bzw dem Jagen und dem darausfolgendem töten sagt, lediglich gegen eine bestimmte Ansichtsweise, völlig egal ob diese vorhanden ist oder bei ihm.
> 
> Ein explizites Beispiel muss ich ja jetzt wohl nicht aufzeigen, lies einfach seine Posts durch, du wirst in jedem was finden.


 
Nanu? Thema verfehlt??

Meine Aussage ( meintwegen auch Vorwurf) war das ihr was herauslest was nicht da ist.
DU sagst - anders herum auch.
ICH hatte dich gebeten mir zu zeigen wo er das genau gemacht hat.

Dein Beitrag geht nun völlig an an diesen Punkt vorbei- da er mit der Thematik meiner Anfrage nichts zutun hat.

Also nochmal. Wo hat er was herausgelesen was du - was ihr garnicht so geschrieben habt?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Du sagst er liest nirgend was heraus nirgends so geschrieben steht?

Mein Gott, so schwer zu verstehen? (Sorry wenn ich mittlerweile leicht genervt bin)

Hier wird sich nur über die Ansichtsweise beschwert, er sieht dort gleich die Weicheifraktion die ein Problem mit dem Tod von Tieren hat.

SOMIT LIEST ER AUS DEN BEITRÄGEN WAS HERAUS WAS SO NICHT DRIN STEHT ODER? -> was ja auch "uns" vorgeworfen wird, wo also geht mein Beitrag an diesem Punkt vorbei?


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Danke , mit dieser Antwort hatte ich gerechnet.
Denn nun ist dieser Vorwurf:


PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Und anders herum.


nicht mehr haltbar......... ( war er noch nie)
mehr wollt ich garnich..


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

War an meinem letzten Beitrag irgendwas unverständlich oder willst du es einfach nicht einsehen dass der gute Herr Perikles genau denselben Fehler gemacht hat?


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Die ganze Krux der Diskussion ist in einem Wort verankert.

Kormoran !


Ich kann mich gut an diverse Videos über Bow-fishing etc. erinnern. 

Die Verklärtheit könnte man sehen, würde jemand ein Bow-fishing Video einstellen und dazu schreiben:


_ich net bin ich auf diese videos gestossen,
herrlich, kann mich nicht satt genug daran sehen, warum können wir in  deutschland nicht so jagen?im gedanken sehe ich mich mit dem Bogen ins Fischschutzgebiet  rudern und innerhalb  weniger  wochen den ganzen Fischbesatz  vernichten^ lol
_

Und dann kommen die ganzen Weicheier und heulen rum wegen der armen Fische. 


@Gunnar

Ich glaub Dir nicht. Niemals. Du schreibst kormoranisch. |rolleyes


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Ne ralf.da biste aufem falschem holzweg.die aussage ist fuer mich ganz simpel.wenn es diesen unnuetz gwordenen schutz nicht geben wuerde koennte mann dort wo der vogel zum schaedling mutiert der lage einfach herr werden.denn dann : ich seh mich schon..... usw.


----------



## perikles (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ne ralf.da biste aufem falschem holzweg.die aussage ist fuer mich ganz simpel.wenn es diesen unnuetz gwordenen schutz nicht geben wuerde koennte mann dort wo der vogel zum schaedling mutiert der lage einfach herr werden.denn dann : ich seh mich schon..... usw.


richtig, einer der wenigen die texte analysieren können:vik::vik:
respekt^^ gebt dem burschen doch den moderator posten :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Das ist natürlich klar dass es dir gefällt wenn zur Abwechslung mal einer auf deiner Seite ist


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Fabi . wieder haste falsch gelesen.ich habe den text lediglich so gelesen bzw. so verstanden wie er gemeint war / ist.
du / ihr habt einfach nur die falschen schlussfolgerungen gezogen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Gewisse andere Leute haben auch falsche Schlussfolgerungen gezogen. Aber irgendwie verstehst du den Sinn meiner geschriebenen Sätze nicht?! Nimm dir mal Zeit beim lesen, vielleicht wird dir der Sinn dann auch klar, allerdings gewinne ich langsam den Eindruck du willst es gar nicht verstehen, aus dem Grund bin ich hier auch raus.


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Och komm Fabi - du bist 17 und keine 7. Nu mach mal nicht einen auf Mimose.|rolleyes
Dein Problem - meintwegen auch unser Problem .......... wir sind auf 2 unterschiedlichen Baustellen.Scheint mir zumindest so.... Du "trampelst" auf die "Weicheier" Aussage rum. Ich auf den Rerspektlosigkeitvorwurf. Nur darum geht es mir.
Ich versteh deine Argumente sehr wohl. Nur das das Thema zu deinen Argumenten nicht mein Anliegen ist.
Wenn dir da keine Trennung gelingt reden wir weiter aneinander vorbei.#d

Generell aber - das du trotz deiner 17 Lenzen(kein Vorwurf) zu einer derartigen Diskussionsführung fähig bist - das erkenn ich - trotz unterschiedlicher Ansichten - hoch an.#6#6
Also , mach ruhig weiter...


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



> Generell aber - das du trotz deiner 17 Lenzen(kein Vorwurf) zu einer  derartigen Diskussionsführung fähig bist - das erkenn ich - trotz  unterschiedlicher Ansichten - hoch an.#6#6
> Also , mach ruhig weiter...


Das denke ich auch schon eine ganze Weile!
Es gibt leider zu wenige junge Menschen hier, von denen man dies behaupten könnte!
Bitte weiter so!

Jürgen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*

Danke, so eine Aussage weiß ich zu schätzen. Gibt wenige hier im Forum die trotz so einer Diskussion auf sachlicher Ebene bleiben und nicht gleich persönlich auch eingeschnappt sind, daher auch danke an dich.

 Ist mir vollkommen klar das wir uns auf komplett unterschiedliche Aussagen berufen. Ich mach auch keinen auf Mimose, allerdings ist es vom PRINZIP her dasselbe, einige haben wohl bei Perikles was aus den Zeilen herausgelesen was so nicht stand, er ebenfalls.

Dass das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat ist ebenfalls klar, jedoch sollte man sich doch nicht über den einen beschweren wenn der andere es genau so macht?


----------



## perikles (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kormoran - Vogel des Jahres 2010!*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das ist wohl eher die vielgerühmte Kluft aus Selbst- und Fremdwahrnehmung, die ihm da einen Streich spielt. Hippon hätte besser gepasst, „wegen der Armseligkeit seines Denkens“, wie weiland Aristoteles schon meinte .


da spar ich mir das kommentar^^#6#6
das überlasse ich meinem link^^ 

Edit Ralle 24: Auch solche Beleidigungen anderer Diskussionspartner werden nicht geduldet.


----------

